# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  European Express [Millenium Express, Ho Maru, Takachiho Maru]

## Speedkiller

Αυτό το καραβάκι είναι κάμποσες μέρες έξω απ τον Πειραιά και χθες συνοδεία ρυμουλκού πήγαινε προς νέο μώλο  :Confused:  !Γνωρίζει κανείς για ποιο λόγο είναι εδώ και ποια γενικώς η τύχη του?Απ ότι είδα στο facta είναι γιαπωνέζικο και μάλιστα αρκετά γρήγορο!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20881


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20882


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20883

----------


## manolis m.

To ploio einai naupigisis 1974 me mikos 159 metra kai platos 21 m! Naupigithike gia logariasmo tis etairias Nippon Car Ferry me to onoma Takachiho Maru i opoia to dromologise stin grammi Kawasaki- Hyuga! Meta to 1992 perase stin katoxi tis Miyazaki Car Ferry kai ektelouse ploes metaksi Osaka - Hyuga! To 1996 metaferthike stin grammi Kobe- Hyuga !To 1999 poulithikse stin Access ferries me edra tin Lemeso onomastike HO Maru kai metepeita MILLENNIUM EXPRESS kai dromologithike stin grammi Pireas-Lemesos -Haifa
Gia tin epoxi tou mallon aprosdokita grigoro kathws fenetai apo to Iapwniko net pws i megisti tou taxitita itan aprosdokita ipsili gia tin epoxi tou kathws eftane ta 27+ milia! Teleutaia plioktitria tou feretai na einai i Comanav i opoia to drastiriopoiouse stin grammi Sete -Nador ! Parakatw dyo Iapwnezikes phwto gia ton Samaurai! 
11875.jpg
11890.jpg
Pigi Ocazy Zone

----------


## marioskef

Πριν λίγα χρόνια είχε έρθει με έλληνα πλοιοκτήτη που το ναυλωνε σε Β.Αφρικάνικες εταιρείες... (Νομίζω το Λατω πέρυσι πήγε να το  αντικαταστήσει)...Τώρα αν στην πορεία το αγόρασαν άλλοι...

----------


## manolis m.

Mallon ennoeis tin Kipriaki etairia pou to kateixe i opoia to eixe naulwsei stin Ferries Del Caribe me edra to Puerto Rico kai me dromologio apo Santo Domingo - Mayaguez (Puerto Rico).

----------


## despo

Σωστα, ανήκει σε Ελληνα πλοιοκτήτη (Βαλσαμής - Καταμαραν Καπταιν Τζωρτζ, νυν Χαισπιντ 1, Ερμης διαλύθηκε πριν λιγα χρόνια στην Ινδία, Μιλλενιουμ Εξπρες που κάηκε πριν μερικά χρόνια κλπ.) Προοριζόταν για ταξείδια προς Κύπρο/Ισραηλ, αλλά ταλαιπωρείται τα τελευταια χρόνια με ναυλώσεις αρχικά Ιταλία/Τουρκία και τωρα τελευταια στη Δυτική Μεσόγειο.

----------


## manolis m.

Anikei akoma se autin tin etairia ?

----------


## samurai

Νομίζω οτι ανήκει ακόνη στην Access του Βαλσάμη που το ναυλώνει συνεχώς στη Μεσόγειο. Μαζί με τα αδελφά του Mimitsou Maru & Osumi υπήρξαν τα γρηγορότερα βαπόρια της Ιαπωνικής ακτοπλοϊας με ταχύτητα 25,7 κόμβων. Πραγματικοί Βάπορες. Απο αυτά τα αριστουργήματα ζουν μονάχα το δικό μας και το Osumi ως KC Bridge στην Κίνα. Το δεύτερο πέρασε στη φιλιππινέζικη Negros Navigation και μετονομάστηκε σε Queen Mary of Peace. Νομίζω κόπηκε το καλοκαίρι του 2007. :Smile: 
Φώτο για να τιμήσουμε το βάπορα Takachiho Maru με τα σινιάλα της Nippon Car Ferry. Της πρώτης εταιρείας με cruise Ferries στην Ιαπωνία.

11896.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

καλα το φουγαρο ειναι τεραστιο !!
κατα τα αλλα , ειναι ωραιο το βαπορι !
ολα τα λεφτα η πλωραρα  :Cool:

----------


## manolis m.

Kai alli mia phwto tou adelfou ploiou Mimitsu maru apo tin Iapwnia!Afierwmeni ston filo Samurai!
11898.jpg

----------


## samurai

Το φουγάρο είναι μεγάλο διότι φιλοξενεί δυο θηριώδεις MAN 9V52 συνολικής ισχύος 35.000 ίππων!!! Ενα μικρότερο ΕΛΥΡΟΣ δηλαδή. :Smile:

----------


## Ellinis

> Το δεύτερο πέρασε στη φιλιππινέζικη Negros Navigation και μετονομάστηκε σε Queen Mary of Peace. Νομίζω κόπηκε το καλοκαίρι του 2007.


Στο miramarshipindex φαίνεται πως "μας άφησε" το Γενάρη του 08 πέρνοντας το όνομα DA FA για το τελευταίο ταξίδι στο διαλυτήριο.

----------


## a.molos

Tο πλοίο ήρθε στην Ελλάδα με το όνομα HO MARU και ξεκίνησε αμέσως μετασκευή στο νέο μώλο της Δραπετσώνας. Το χρονοδιάγραμμα προέβλεπε έναρξη δρομολογίων στις 20 Απρίλιου του 2000 (εξ΄ου και το όνομα του) αλλά λόγω διαφόρων πρβλημάτων, η έναρξη αναβάλλονταν συνεχώς. Η εταιρεία είχε σκοπό να το διπλώσει στη γραμμή Κυπρου-Ισραήλ με το HERMES, ενώ στο μεταξύ είχε αγοράσει και το ΜΕΗΜΕΤ ΑΒΟ e.x VISCOUNTESS m και το είχε ονομάσει MILLENIUM EXPRESS II. Οι φωτό απο τον ερχομό και τη μετασκευή του πλοίου.

millenium express 001.jpg
millenium express 003.jpg
millenium express 002.jpg

----------


## samurai

Φίλε Ellinis αυτό που είδες ήταν προφανώς το αδελφό Queen Mary of Peace της Negros, το οποίο πράγματι άφησε τα εγκόσμια. :Smile: 
Φίλε Αντώνη η συμβολή σου στις φωτο Περάματος είναι μοναδική. Είσαι η απόλυτη πηγή τής επισκευαστικής ζώνης των προηγούμενων δεκαετιών8)

----------


## sea_serenade

> Φίλε Αντώνη η συμβολή σου στις φωτο Περάματος είναι μοναδική. Είσαι η απόλυτη πηγή τής επισκευαστικής ζώνης των προηγούμενων δεκαετιών8)


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, φοβερές φωτό ειδικά η δεύτερη που φαίνεται καθαρά και το COUNTESS M του Μαραγκόπουλου....Ευχαριστούμε!!!!

----------


## Haddock

Επειδή τα άπταιστα Ιαπωνικά μου δεν βοηθούν την κατάσταση παραθέτω *μερικές* ακόμα *επιβλητικές* φωτογραφίες για τη συγκεκριμένη πορτάδα *πλοίων*. Ως _japanολόγοι_, φαντάζομαι ότι δεν σας έχουν ξεφύγει τα έντυπα της εποχής όπως *διαφήμιζαν* τα παπόρια, καθώς και τα *γενικά πλάνα* του Mimitsu Maru. Επίσης, αξίζει να θαυμάσετε το Taκachico Maru σε *μοντέλο*.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι μου, πιστεύω ότι ο Νέος Μώλος Δραπετσώνας είναι η *Μέκκα της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας.*
Μια βόλτα μέχρι εκεί σου δίνει πάντα τη χαρά να δίνεις πολύ όμορφα βαπόρια.
Μαζί με την Ηγουμενίτσα, συγκεντρώνουν ότι καλύτερο υπάρχει για όσους αγαπούν *τα παλιά πλοία.*
Χθες πήγαμε εκεί με τον φίλο μου τον polyka.
Ανάμεσα στα άλλα που είδαμε ήταν και το όμορφο *"European Express".* 
Το πλοίο αυτό μας είχε έρθει στην Ελλάδα το 1999 με το όνομα *"Ho Maru"* για λογαριασμό της *"Access Ferries".* 
Βαπόρι όμορφο, δυνατό που τραβούσε πάνω του το μάτι. 
Ας το δούμε, λοιπόν, σε δύο φωτογραφίες από τον μακρινό Νοέμβριο του 1999. Είναι παραπλήσιες, αλλά για όσους αγαπούν τα γιαπωνέζικα πλοία, πιστεύω ότι είναι σημαντικές. 
Θα ήθελα, επίσης, να πω ότι ότι *πολύ μετά* τον Αντώνη Μώλο και τον Έσπερο, πήγαινα και εγώ για κάποια χρόνια στον Νέο Μώλο και στη Σαλαμίνα (με το καραβάκι). Ότι υλικό υπάρχει από τις αναζητήσεις αυτές, είναι στη διάθεση όποιου ενδιαφέρεται. 
Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον paroskayak, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Έσπερο, τον samurai, τον manolis m, τον Speedkiller, τον Leo, τον Ellinis, τον polyka, τον scoufgian, τον moutsokwstas, τον Ναυτικό ΙΙ, τον dimitris, τον Sea Serenade, τον marioskef, τον Voyager, τον Trakman, τον mastropanago και τον Sylver 23.  
To Νοέμβριο του 1999, ως *"Ho Maru".* 
Ho Maru.jpg 
Ho Maru II.jpg 
Το Σάββατο 1η Νοεμβρίου 2008, ως *"European Express".* 
European Express.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Αντώνη τι να πω, είσαι μοναδικός. Καταφέρνεις και δένεις αρμονικά  το παρελθόν με το παρόν της ελληνικής - και όχι μόνο - ακτοπλοϊας. Ευχαριστούμε  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## polykas

*Eυχαριστούμε τον Roi.Πράγματι πρόκειται για ένα εντυπωσιακό γιαπωνέζικο βαπόρι.*

1--.jpg







1----.jpg






3-----.jpg







10---.jpg

----------


## sylver23

31.10

PB011921 (2).jpg

----------


## sylver23

στο βαπορι εχουν αρχισει επισκευες απο οτι ειδαμε χθες.επισης κατι αλλαζαν εκει που γραφει το ΙΜΟ του

P1153005.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Μακάρι να το δρομολογούσαν ακτοπλοία...

----------


## manolis m.

Πολυ σωστα ! Πιστευω πως κανεναν δεν θα χαλασει ενα πλοιο με 25 μιλια !

----------


## esperos

Καλό  θα  ήταν  για  Δωδεκάνησα  παρά  η  ΜΑΡΙΝΑ  που  κουτσαίνει :Wink:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

¶ψογο θα ήταν και για το Ρέθυμνο......

----------


## xidianakis

Εδώ και καιρό βλέπω στο AIS ένα πλοίο με το όνομα F/B. EUROPEAN EXPRESS και σημαια ΠΑΝΑΜΑ να είναι αγκυροβολημένο στο Κερατσίνι. Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι γι' αυτό το πλοίο?

----------


## xidianakis

Κάτι που ξέχασα. Είναι/ήταν της εταιρίας MAGHREB LINES

----------


## Ellinis

Για δες εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...LENIUM+EXPRESS

----------


## polykas

_Για τους fun του πλοίου και του ιαπωνικού σκαριού στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Περάματος, με την πρύμνη προς το Πέραμα._.. :Surprised:

----------


## sylver23

ααα κακη συνηθεια εγινε αυτο...παλι σαλαμινα/αμφιπλωρο και μπρουφας πρεπει να παιξει??

----------


## xidianakis

το πλοιο αυτο εκανε ανετα για την γραμμη ηρακλειο-κυκλαδες-θεσ/νικη!

----------


## xidianakis

το πλοιο αυτο εκανε ανετα για την γραμμη ηρακλειο-κυκλαδες-θεσ/νικη!

----------


## cpt babis

απο οτι ειδα στο ais δειχνει οτι ανεβηκε δεξαμενη.

----------


## cpt babis

> _Για τους fun του πλοίου και του ιαπωνικού σκαριού στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Περάματος, με την πρύμνη προς το Πέραμα._..


συγνωμη polykas δεν ειχα δει το μηνυμα σου και εγραψα στο θεμα με τα *ΞΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ* οτι ανεβηκε sorry.

----------


## samurai

Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε πολλές γραμμές. Κυρίως λόγω μεγέθους και ταχύτητας. Όμως, έχει γκαράζ μόλις για 400 γραμμικά μέτρα. Αυτή η λεπτομέρεια σε συνδυασμό με την ηλικία του το καθιστούν ανενεργό μέχρι στιγμής :Sad:

----------


## polykas

_Στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή που βρίσκεται  βγάζει τρελά λεφτά._

----------


## Ellinis

Κάποτε -πρωτού το πάρει ο Βαλσαμής- ψυθιριζόταν πως το καλόβλεπε η ΝΕΛ για Χιο-Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## esperos

Για  τον  φίλο  *Polyka*  φρέσκια  πρωινή  σήμερα.

EUROPEAN EXPRESS.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Για  τον  φίλο  *Polyka*  φρέσκια  πρωινή  σήμερα.
> 
> EUROPEAN EXPRESS.jpg



_Eυχαριστώ πολύ.Όμορφο πλοίο..._

----------


## polykas

_Αύριο το πλοίο πέφτει από την δεξαμενή..._

----------


## rousok

> 11875.jpg


    εμένα μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γιατί το πλοίο ενώ ήταν στην Ιαπωνία είχε μονό βαρελάκια και rescue boat χωρίς ούτε μια σωστική?

----------


## Rocinante

Και μια φωτο απο διαφορετικη γωνια και υψος για τον φιλο μου τον Leo  :Wink: 

European.JPG

----------


## polykas

> Και μια φωτο απο διαφορετικη γωνια και υψος για τον φιλο μου τον Leo 
> 
> European.JPG


_Καλορίζικη και καλές λήψεις Αντώνη..._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Και μια φωτο απο διαφορετικη γωνια και υψος για τον φιλο μου τον Leo 
> 
> European.JPG


 Πολυ καλη ! περιμενουμε και αλλες!!!

----------


## polykas

*Μας την έκανε το ομορφοβάπορο...Μάλλον για Τυνησία.*

----------


## Rocinante

Τελικα τι εγινε?
Το φτιαξαμε το βαψαμε και το στειλαμε στη ντανα?

----------


## Apostolos

Ας το δούμε στην Ελευσίνα... Είχα ακούσει για Αίγυπτο αλλά κάτι παίζει και το πλοίο παραμένει στην ντάνα...
Ας προσθέσουμε ότι ο Εφοπλιστής του έχει κάνει καταπληκτική εργασία στα εσωτερικά αλλα και στα μηχανικά του. Ήθελε να το βάλει Παροναξία αλλά τον αποθάρρυναν οτι δεν θα μπαίνει στα λιμάνια...

european express.jpg

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

για ικαρια-σαμο που ακουγοταν δεν θα μπει τελικα???

----------


## opelmanos

Αυτό που μου κάνει πάντως μεγάλη εντύπωση είναι η σχεδίαση του φουγάρου του

----------


## Leo

> Αυτό που μου κάνει πάντως μεγάλη εντύπωση είναι η σχεδίαση του φουγάρου του


Μέχρι ένα μίλι δρόμο του κόβει Μάνο...  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## konigi

Εγω πιστεύω πως θα ήταν οτι πρέπει για Ρέθυμνο η για την γραμμή του Μυρτιδιώτισα... :Wink:

----------


## crow

Και μια φωτο του πλοιο οταν ακομα ηταν...πολυ νεο!



Η φωτο απο παλιο βιβλιο τον τιτλο του οποιου δεν γνωριζω.

----------


## Django

Ομορφο σκαρί και η φωτογραφία από τα νιατα του αρκετα γοητευτική.
Νομιζω οτι μπορει να ταιρίαξει σε αρκετες γραμμες όπως Θεσ/νικη - Κυκλαδες - Ηρακλειο ή Πειραια - Κυκλαδες - Δωδεκάνησα που ηδη αναφερθηκαν. Αληθεια για Ρέθυμνο τί λετε;

----------


## Ellinis

Μια χαρά θα ήτανε, δεν ξέρω πως και δεν το έχει βάλει κανείς στο μάτι τόσο καιρό...
μήπως υστερεί πουθενά αλλού; π.χ. κατανάλωση, κόστος συντήρησης μηχανών;

----------


## Apostolos

Μεγάλη κατανάλωση αλλα και εταιρία που δέν έχει επαφή με τις δολοπλοκίες της ακτοπλοϊας. Το ναυλώνει για κανα 6 μηνο, βάζει αλοδαπά πληρώματα και βγάζει καλύτερα φράγκα χωρίς άγχος και πολιτικά παιχνίδια

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοιο παραμενει στην ντανα αλλα η διαφορα ειναι οτι ειναι το μονο με....
Ανοιχτο το AIS  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Πέρασα σήμερα από την περιοχή. Είναι όντως εκεί και το ais είναι  ανοικτό εδω και μερικές μέρες όπως και του SS Ivory. Αυτό που πρόσεξα είναι ότι και τα δυο ρο-ρο της HSW, έχουν φύγει και είναι τώρα "πρώτο" για αναχώρηση, ελπίζω όχι την τελευταία.

----------


## xidianakis

τελικα σε ποια γραμμη θα ''μπει''? γνωριζουμε κανενα νεο?

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Μάλλον σε καμία......πολύ πιθανόν να ναυλωθεί πάλι  :Wink:

----------


## helatros68

Το European Express στην Ελευσινα στις 22.1.2010.

european express 22.1.2010.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Φρεσκοτατη φωτογραφια.
Για να δουμε θα ειναι αυτο το πλοιο θα αφησει την υπολοιπη παρεα;
Ευχαριστουε Παυλο.

----------


## lissos

Το πλοίο με τα χρώματα της Hellenic ποιο είναι?

----------


## Thanasis89

Είναι το Hellenic Trader...

----------


## lissos

Ευχαριστώ και sorry για το off topic.

----------


## Thanasis89

Το πλοίο πωλείται. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο για την εταιρεία, απλά το αναφέρω. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω όσους γνωρίζουν, έχει συμορφωθεί με τις απαιτήσεις της Στοκχόλμης ;

----------


## MYTILENE

Kάνα νέο από το βαποράκι????Συμπαθητικό μου φαίνεται :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Νομίζω πρέπει να είναι ακόμα στην ράδα. Σβηστό... 
Είναι παλιό αλλά έχει ακόμα να προσφέρει... Τώρα τι μέλλει γενέσθαι, μόνο οι πλοιοκτήτες του ξέρουν. 

Αλλά απορώ ακόμα για την Solas του...  :Confused:  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Speedkiller

Το πλοίο είναι στο Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας!

----------


## Leo

Σωστός ο speedkiller το είδα 2 ώρες πριν. Σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση μάλιστα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το EUROPEAN EXPRESS σήμερα το πρωΐ στο Ν.Μ.Δ.

----------


## Django

Τρομερά παιδιά αυτοί οι Ιάπωνες.  Τι να πω ..

----------


## vinman

...όντως βρήκες ''φλέβα'' με βιντεάκια... :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

και 3 φώτο από εμένα σήμερα στην γνώριμη θέση πλέον !
P2200540.jpg


P2200541.jpg


P2200553.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

To πλοίο ναυλώθηκε για έναν χρόνο στην NEL LINES!!!!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> To πλοίο ναυλώθηκε για έναν χρόνο στην NEL LINES!!!!


Αυτό και αν είναι είδηση!! :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## agathi2010

> To πλοίο ναυλώθηκε για έναν χρόνο στην NEL LINES!!!!


 είναι σίγουρο αυτο?

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Nαι είναι σίγουρο!Και οι προθέσεις της NEL LINES είναι να το βάλει στην γραμμή ΧΙΟΥ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ, διπλώνοντας έτσι την γραμμή μαζί με το ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ!Το πλοίο τώρα έχει σημαία ΠΑΝΑΜΑ κ  κατά πάσα πιθανότητα να βάλει σημαία ΚΥΠΡΟΥ!!!

----------


## agathi2010

> Nαι είναι σίγουρο!Και οι προθέσεις της NEL LINES είναι να το βάλει στην γραμμή ΧΙΟΥ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ, διπλώνοντας έτσι την γραμμή μαζί με το ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ!Το πλοίο τώρα έχει σημαία ΠΑΝΑΜΑ κ κατά πάσα πιθανότητα να βάλει σημαία ΚΥΠΡΟΥ!!!


 σ ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες

----------


## mike_rodos

> To πλοίο ναυλώθηκε για έναν χρόνο στην NEL LINES!!!!





> Nαι είναι σίγουρο!Και οι προθέσεις της NEL LINES είναι να το βάλει στην γραμμή ΧΙΟΥ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ, διπλώνοντας έτσι την γραμμή μαζί με το ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ!Το πλοίο τώρα έχει σημαία ΠΑΝΑΜΑ κ  κατά πάσα πιθανότητα να βάλει σημαία ΚΥΠΡΟΥ!!!


Ακόμη μία ωραία είδηση... Ένα ωραίο βαπόρι να ταξιδεύει στο Αιγαίο.! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Αρτέμιε για την πληροφορία...!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Χμμμμμ θα δούμε καμία κοντρίτσα με το Νήσσος Χίος άραγε?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nkr

Πσοι ταχυτητα εχει το πλοιο?

----------


## mike_rodos

> Πσοι ταχυτητα εχει το πλοιο?


26.5 knots

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/takachiho_maru_1974.htm

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πραγματικα ενα πολυ καλο βαπορι απ οσο φαινεται δηλαδη. Αρχοντικη εμφανιση, βαθυ, χαμηλο, με μεγαλο φουγαρο και απο οσο λεει ο σουηδος εχει ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΚΗ ταχυτητα, ποσο μαλλον εφοσον ειναι και του 74'. Λογικα τους 24 κομβους θα τους εχει και μακαρι η ΝΕΛ να το ταξιδευει με τοσο. Ειτε βεβαια το πηγαινει με 24 ειτε με 20 αποτελει πολυ καλη επιλογη κατα τη γνωμη μου!!!

----------


## agathi2010

συνηθισμενη η NEL LINES στα μεγαλης ηλικιας πλοια,προσθεσε αλλο ενα στη συλλογη της.ετος κατασκευης 1973 το ενα,1974 το αλλο,1975 το τριτο.σε μια εποχη που οι περισσοτερες εταιριες προσπαθουν ν αποκτησουν βαπορια μικρης σχετικα ηλικιας,η NELσυνεχιζει τη τακτικη της και συντηρει δεινοσαυρους.κριμα............μια αγορα που με αφηνει αδιαφορο και μου προκαλει πολλα ερωτηματικα.........κριμα.......... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## mike_rodos

> συνηθισμενη η NEL LINES στα μεγαλης ηλικιας πλοια,προσθεσε αλλο ενα στη συλλογη της.ετος κατασκευης 1973 το ενα,1974 το αλλο,1975 το τριτο.σε μια εποχη που οι περισσοτερες εταιριες προσπαθουν ν αποκτησουν βαπορια μικρης σχετικα ηλικιας,η NELσυνεχιζει τη τακτικη της και συντηρει δεινοσαυρους.κριμα............μια αγορα που με αφηνει αδιαφορο και μου προκαλει πολλα ερωτηματικα.........κριμα..........


Δεν είναι αγορά... Αλλά ναύλωση!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> συνηθισμενη η NEL LINES στα μεγαλης ηλικιας πλοια,προσθεσε αλλο ενα στη συλλογη της.ετος κατασκευης 1973 το ενα,1974 το αλλο,1975 το τριτο.σε μια εποχη που οι περισσοτερες εταιριες προσπαθουν ν αποκτησουν βαπορια μικρης σχετικα ηλικιας,η NELσυνεχιζει τη τακτικη της και συντηρει δεινοσαυρους.κριμα............μια αγορα που με αφηνει αδιαφορο και μου προκαλει πολλα ερωτηματικα.........κριμα..........


 Φίλε μου ποιός μίλησε για αγορά????Για να ναυλώση μιλήσαμε,καμία σχέση με αγορά!!!!!

----------


## agathi2010

> Φίλε μου ποιός μίλησε για αγορά????Για να ναυλώση μιλήσαμε,καμία σχέση με αγορά!!!!!


έστω ναύλωση......για μένα οι απόψεις μου δεν αλλάζουν......... :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Κανείς δεν μίλησε για κελεπούρι...Ελπιζουμε σε κάτι καλύτερο αλλά προς το παρόν ό,τι μπορεί να βελτιώσει την οικονομική κατάσταση της εταιρείας είναι καλοδεχούμενο!

----------


## Sotiris1785

> Κανείς δεν μίλησε για κελεπούρι...Ελπιζουμε σε κάτι καλύτερο αλλά προς το παρόν ό,τι μπορεί να βελτιώσει την οικονομική κατάσταση της εταιρείας είναι καλοδεχούμενο!


Ε ναι αυτο ειναι το ποιο σωστο. Παντως στο site που το ανεφερε λεει για ενα χρονο ναυλωση ισως στο ενδιαμεσο φερει κατι καλυτερο η ΝΕΛ που με αυτον τον τροπο μπορει να καταφερει να παρει τα ισα της οικονομικα...

----------


## babis nic

ΣΩΣΤΗ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ,ΘΑ ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΣΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΚΑΜΨΗ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ. ΘΑ ΜΠΑΛΩΣΕI ΤΡΥΠΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΞΑΝ ΟΙ ΝΕΟΤΕΥΚΤΟΙ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΙΔΕΣ :Cool:

----------


## aegina

Mipws auto simeni tin apomakrinsi tou NISOS XIOS?

----------


## speedrunner

> Mipws auto simeni tin apomakrinsi tou NISOS XIOS?


Και εμένα αυτή ήταν η πρώτη σκέψη που μου ήρθε γιατί έχουν ακουστεί πολλές φήμες για την αποχώρηση του Νησος Χιος απο την γραμμή!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
¶ραγε σε τι κατάσταση είναι το ξενοδοχειακό του και πόσο χρόνο χρειάζεται για να ετοιμαστεί????

ΥΓ. Οι φίλοι που είναι ιδικοί στους ελαιοχρωματισμούς ας μας δώσουν μια ιδέα για το πώς θα φαίνεται το πλοίο με τα χρώματα της ΝΕΛ!!!1

----------


## Thanasis89

> Και εμένα αυτή ήταν η πρώτη σκέψη που μου ήρθε γιατί έχουν ακουστεί πολλές φήμες για την αποχώρηση του Νησος Χιος απο την γραμμή!!!!
> ¶ραγε σε τι κατάσταση είναι το ξενοδοχειακό του και πόσο χρόνο χρειάζεται για να ετοιμαστεί ;


Το πλοίο φίλοι μου βρίσκεται σε αρίστη κατάσταση εσωτερικά. Είναι σχετικά πρόσφατα μετασκευασμένο και οι μηχανές του είναι στην καλύτερη κατάσταση. Παρά τα χρόνια του το πλοίο είναι διαμαντάκι. Αν εξαιρέσεις το λίγο περιορισμένο γκαράζ κατ' άλλα είναι κουκλάκι. Το μόνο αρνητικό του, όχι όμως για μια εταιρεία που δεν έχει πρόβλημα εσόδων, είναι ότι τσιμπάει λίγο στην κατανάλωση, πολύ πιο πάνω από το συνηθισμένο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δύσκολα θα το δείτε να πηγαίνει πάνω από 21knots. Κατ' άλλα είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από την επιλογή της ΝΕΛ και περιμένω να δω το αποτέλεσμα. Καλό τάξιδο να είναι στην νέα του γραμμή. Έχει να δώσει πολλά...

Περιμένουμε τον ελαιοχρωμάτισμό...  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Κατά την γνώμη μου η κίνηση της ΝΕΛ να ναυλώσει το πλοίο, είναι εξαιρετική! 
Μιας και το ζήτησε ο φίλος speedrunner, δοκίμασα το φτιάξω με τα χρώματα της ΝΕΛ,...Μπορείτε να το δείτε εδώ.* :Wink:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Προσωπικά εμένα αυτό το Βαπόρι μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ!!!!! Χαίρομαι που βρήκε ρόλο στην ακτοπλοοία μας και θα το χαιρόμαστε όσο θα το χαιρόμαστε να διασχίζει το Αιγαίο!!!!!!Να κάνω μια ερώτηση.....γνωρίζει κανείς εάν μετονομαστεί?

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Αυτή η πλώρη σαν σχήμα με χαλάει...Κατα τα αλλα αρκετά όμορφο καραβάκι με εκπληκτική ταχύτητα για την ηλικία του και πιστεύω οτι θα ταιριάξει στην γραμμή που θα το βάλουν...!!!(καταπέλτης επιβατών θα μπεί...???)

----------


## Leo

> Αυτή η πλώρη σαν σχήμα με χαλάει...Κατα τα αλλα αρκετά όμορφο καραβάκι με εκπληκτική ταχύτητα για την ηλικία του και πιστεύω οτι θα ταιριάξει στην γραμμή που θα το βάλουν...!!!(καταπέλτης επιβατών θα μπεί...???)


 
Φίλε Γιάννη Φ, το βαπόρι ναυλώθηκε, τίποτα δεν θα μπει ούτε θα βγει. Για να το επιλέξει η εταιρεία σημαίνει ότι το επιθεώρησε, το αξιολόγησε και της κάνει για τις ανάγκες που θέλει να καλύψει. Όταν με το καλό αποφασισθεί σε ποια γραμμή θα το δρομολογήσει η ΝΕΛ το ξανασυζητάμε. Ακόμη και αν πάει στη γραμμή Χίου Μυτιλήνης, ΟΚ δυο λιμάνια είναι, δεν πρόκειται να καθυστερεί αν πρέπει να κατέβουν / ανέβουν οι επιβάτες πριν η μετά τα οχήματα. Θέλω να πω ότι δεν είναι βασικός παράγοντας οι ξεχωριστές ράμπες επιβατών.

----------


## despo

Εγω παλι δεν νομίζω να είναι το πλοίο σε τόσο καλή κατάσταση. Εχει ταλαιπωρηθεί απο αλλεπάλληλες ναυλώσεις σε γραμμές που όλα τα πλοία ταλαιπωρούνται τουλάχιστον ξενοδοχειακά. Τωρα απο μηχανικής πλευράς δεν ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται, αυτό που ξέρω είναι οτι πήγε με μηχανικά προβλήματα στο Αμβούργο για επισκευές, οπως αναφέρεται στη Σουηδική ιστοσελίδα.

----------


## Naias II

Όμορφο βαπόρι αλλά ευτυχώς που είναι μόνο για ναύλωση. Κάτι η ηλικία του που δεν αναβαθμίζει τη γραμμή, κάτι πάλι η ταχύτητα που δεν θα αξιοποιηθεί...
Θα μου πείτε η εταιρεία θέλει να ανακάμψει, αλλά σαν επιβάτες τι φταίμε να πληρώνουμε τα εισητήρια χρυσά για τέτοια πλοία;

Τελοσπάντων είπαμε: ναύλωση είναι προχωράμε παρακάτω. 
Πάμε στο καραβολατρικό μέρος να δούμε κάτι όμορφες φωτογραφίες του βάπορα εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά.

----------


## manolis m.

Δεν νομιζω να οι εσωτερικοι τοθ χωροι να εχουν σχεση με την περιοδο που ηταν στην Ιαπωνια..προφανως πρεπει να εχει ιποστει καποια μετασκευη εσωτρικα...αλλες αναγκες εδω...

----------


## Apostolos

Από προηγούμενο του πλοίαρχο γνωρίζω ότι έχει καταπληκτικούς εσωτερικούς χώρους, πολύ όμορφους εξωτερικούς, έχει αλλάξει και τους 2 στροφάλους με γενική επισκευή και καταπληκτική πλεύση στον καιρό. Και από πλώρη... πλωράκλα!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Δηλ. διπλώνοντας το Μυτιλήνη (και με σχεδόν καθημερινή αναχώρηση της NEL για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη), τις Πέμπτες θα υπάρχει σκληρός ανταγωνισμός: Ενα πλοίο της NEL (Μυτιλήνη ή European), το Λισσός της ANEK και το Νήσος Χίος της HSW.

----------


## Leo

Αραίωσε το καλαθάκι αιγαιοπλόε.... έμενα αυτό μου μυρίζει, θα δούμε, λένε οι γνώστες!

----------


## sunbird

> Δηλ. διπλώνοντας το Μυτιλήνη (και με σχεδόν καθημερινή αναχώρηση της NEL για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη), τις Πέμπτες θα υπάρχει σκληρός ανταγωνισμός: Ενα πλοίο της NEL (Μυτιλήνη ή European), το Λισσός της ANEK και το Νήσος Χίος της HSW.


 4 πλοία για χίο -μυτιλήνη λίγο υπερβολικό το βλέπω ,θα έχουμε αλλαγές.

----------


## speedrunner

> 4 πλοία για χίο -μυτιλήνη λίγο υπερβολικό το βλέπω ,θα έχουμε αλλαγές.


Σαν πιθανότερη βλέπω την αποχώρηση του Νήσος Χιος απο την γραμμή

----------


## Naias II

> *Κατά την γνώμη μου η κίνηση της ΝΕΛ να ναυλώσει το πλοίο, είναι εξαιρετική! 
> Μιας και το ζήτησε ο φίλος speedrunner, δοκίμασα το φτιάξω με τα χρώματα της ΝΕΛ,...Μπορείτε να το δείτε εδώ.*


Μιας και το πλοίο ναυλώθηκε μήπως παραμείνει λευκό;
Ε ρε χαρές  :Very Happy: 
Μπορούμε να το έχουμε φίλε Γιάννη σε λευκό;

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Μιας και το πλοίο ναυλώθηκε μήπως παραμείνει λευκό;
> Ε ρε χαρές 
> Μπορούμε να το έχουμε φίλε Γιάννη σε λευκό;


*Φυσικά φίλε Σπύρο...Για ρίξε μία ματιά εδώ.*

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη.
Φυσικά το πλοίο ξεχωρίζει ντυμένο στα λευκά.... :Cool:

----------


## manolis m.

Το καραβι στον Νεο Μωλο...αραγε τι να του επιφιλασει το μελλον....

P3130164 (Medium).JPG

----------


## Apostolos

To Πλοίο βγήκε στη ράδα για καυσιμα και σύντομα θα το δούμε Ελευσινα πιθανών για την συντήρηση του...

----------


## Ellinis

Yπάρχει κάποια πληροφορία ή εκτίμηση για το πότε θα μπεί σε δρομολόγια;

----------


## noulos

Τελικά η ναύλωση ισχύει;

----------


## manolis m.

Εχει ακουστει πως υπαρχει προβλημα που αφορα το SOLAS toυ πλοιου....τωρα απο εκει και περα δεν νομιζω πως υπαρχει κατι νεοτερο..

----------


## navielect

Αληθεια ποσοι απο δω μεσα ξερουν τι θα πει SOLAS?
Για πες μας φιλε μου λοιπον τι ακριβως ακουστηκε? Που υποφερει το βαπορι?

----------


## manolis m.

Ενα συνολο κανονισμων ασφαλιας οσων αφορα το πλοιο...οταν λενε πως ενα πλοιο δεν εχει παρει solas σημαινει δεν εχει παρει καποιο πιστοποιητικο ως προς την ασφαλεια μεταφορας.

----------


## noulos

> Αληθεια ποσοι απο δω μεσα ξερουν τι θα πει SOLAS?
> Για πες μας φιλε μου λοιπον τι ακριβως ακουστηκε? Που υποφερει το βαπορι?


*S*afety *O*f *L*ife *A*t *S*ea

----------


## xidianakis

για που το εβαλε το πλοιο σημερα?? συμφωνα με το ais ειναι ανοιχτα του πορου  και ακολουθαει το festos.

----------


## Rocinante

> για που το εβαλε το πλοιο σημερα?? συμφωνα με το ais ειναι ανοιχτα του πορου και ακολουθαει το festos.


 Εκτελει δοκιμαστικα αν και πηγε λιγο νοτιοτερα απο το συνηθες... :Wink:

----------


## xidianakis

> Εκτελει δοκιμαστικα αν και πηγε λιγο νοτιοτερα απο το συνηθες...


ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια!

----------


## tasos_33

Δοκιμαστικο και σημερα φτανοντας και τα 21 μιλια.

----------


## vinman

> Αληθεια ποσοι απο δω μεσα ξερουν τι θα πει SOLAS?


...θα μας εξετάσεις και το ρωτάς με αυτό το περίεργο υφάκι;
Καλύτερα θα ήταν να μας το εξηγήσεις σε εμάς τους ανίδεους και όχι να απαντάς με ειρωνικό στύλ...

----------


## pantelis2009

> ...θα μας εξετάσεις και το ρωτάς με αυτό το περίεργο υφάκι;
> Καλύτερα θα ήταν να μας το εξηγήσεις σε εμάς τους ανίδεους και όχι να απαντάς με ειρωνικό στύλ...


Eγκρίνω και επαυξάνω vinman :Wink:

----------


## xidianakis

> ...θα μας εξετάσεις και το ρωτάς με αυτό το περίεργο υφάκι;
> Καλύτερα θα ήταν να μας το εξηγήσεις σε εμάς τους ανίδεους και όχι να απαντάς με ειρωνικό στύλ...


συμφωνω! λιγο επισημο υφος δεν βλαπτει....

----------


## Apostolos

Στο δοκιμαστικό άκουσα ότι είχε και κάποιο μηχανικό πρόβλημα...

----------


## TOM

......................
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwG5q...eature=related

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> ......................
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwG5q...eature=related


 ΤΕΛΕΙΟ...!!! Συγνώμη που θα βγώ εκτος θέματος αλλα ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρώ και γω τηλεκατευθηνόμενα μοντέλα ΕΓ/ΟΓ πλοίων...???

----------


## TOM

Να και αλλο1.Tο EUROPEAN EXPRESS ειναι το 3 πλοιο του βιντεο.....Aν ξερει κανεις που μπορουμε να βρουμε τετοια τηλεκατευθηνομενα να μου πει και εμενα.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oi2Y...eature=related

----------


## Fido

Κι άλλο δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα...σύμφωνα με το ρουφ, έπιασε 22 μίλια αυτή τη φορά...;-)

----------


## xidianakis

βλεπω κατω απο 20 δεν πηγαινει στα δοκιμαστικα του.....
μπορουμε να εχουμε προσφατες φωτο του πλοιου?

----------


## speedrunner

Για που το έβαλε το πλοίο παιδιά???????

----------


## Apostolos

Η για καμια Χαλκίδα, η ταξίδι αναγνώρισης...

----------


## Thanasis89

Να ήμουν Ωρωπό σήμερα... Μεγάλη ατυχία αυτό το πράγμα !  :Sad: 
 ¶νετα περνούσα απέναντι για να το φωτογραφίσω !  :Cool:

----------


## Leo

Το καλο πράμα αυτή την ώρα θα βγει από το Βαθύ. Αλλά ο vinman χάθηκε σήμερα...

Εδώ είμαστε

european express.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Leo ο vinman ετοιμάζει διαμαντάκια από αλλού !  :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ..... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

¶ντε να δούμε το εργαλείο... Αφού πάντως μπορεί να πηγαίνει 16,5 χωρίς να μπουκώνουν τα μηχανάκια κάτω, έχει ευκολία στο να είναι ανταγωνιστικό όταν χρειάζεται και γρήγορο στον ανταγωνισμό

----------


## Speedkiller

To θέμα Απόστολε είναι μην μείνουμε μόνο στην οικονομία αλλιώς δεν πιστεύω να πάει καλά το βαπόρι...

----------


## knossos palace

ΤΑ 36 μ. πλατος φανταζομαι εινε λαθος του αις .η κανω εγω λαθος? :Confused:

----------


## waterman

21,24 μέτρα πλάτος έχει

----------


## vinman

*@Thanasis89: Δυστυχώς τα διαμαντάκια δεν βγήκαν γιατί με πήρε ο ύπνος το πρωί...Θα σε αποζημιώσω όμως απο άλλη...μεσημεριανή βόλτα!!!!
@Leo: Χάθηκα;...Χάθηκα...χάθηκα...!!!!*


*...απο το Δήλεσι Αττικής εν πλώ...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84836


*...μετά και ενώ το περίμενα στην Αυλίδα αυτό άλλαξε γνώμη και γύρισε προς τα πίσω...έτσι πέρασα απέναντι στην Εύβοια και το ανακάλυψα πρώτα απέναντι απο το Λευκαντί...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84837


*...και μετά απέναντι απο τον Μαλακώντα περίπου 7 χιλιόμετρα πριν την Ερέτρια...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84838


*...αφιερωμένες στους Leo,Trakman,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Nikos_V και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!!*

----------


## opelmanos

Η πρώτη φωτό είναι ποίημα  :Cool: Και οι υπόλοιπές όμως έχουν την χάρη τους .

----------


## gpap2006

Θα ηταν πολυ καλο για βραδυνο Παροναξιας οπως περσυ το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ, αλλα μαλλον η ΝΕΛ το προοριζει για την εδρα της. Και Ικαροσαμία θα πηγαινε ανετοτατα.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μανώλη σε ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες!!¶ξιζε το κυνηγητό!!Να 'σαι καλά!*

----------


## opelmanos

> Θα ηταν πολυ καλο για βραδυνο Παροναξιας οπως περσυ το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ, αλλα μαλλον η ΝΕΛ το προοριζει για την εδρα της.


Kαλύτερα να δούμε επιτέλους και κάποιο άλλο πλοίο από τα συνηθησμένα εδώ στο λιμάνι.

----------


## Trakman

Μάνος πανταχού παρών!!!! Να'σαι καλά, σε υπερευχαριστούμε για το ρεπορτάζ!!!! Οι φωτογραφίες είναι υπέροχες!!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Μανο σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ :Very Happy: 
Παντα παρων!!!!

----------


## helatros68

Το πλοιο εξω απο τον Πειραια στις 14.4.2010.

european express 14.4.2010.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

¶ντε ρε Μάνο... Πως και πως τις περίμενα ! Μαζί με σένα είχα αγχωθεί κι εγώ... Μας έκανε και τα δικά του το AIS... Τέλος καλό όλα καλά ! Ένα απλό ΜΠΡΑΒΟ θα πω...  :Wink: 

Παύλο πολύ ξεχωριστή η λήψη του καραβιού ! Υπέροχη !

----------


## kenteris

Το πλοιο ποτε ξεκιναει δρομολογια και για που τελικα?απο τη βολτα μου στο Ν.Μ.Δ. ειδα οτι ειναι απων αλλα ουτε και στο ΑΙS το βρηκα τι γινεται τελικα με αυτο το πλοιο και τη ΝΕΛ?

----------


## vinman

> Το πλοιο ποτε ξεκιναει δρομολογια και για που τελικα?απο τη βολτα μου στο Ν.Μ.Δ. ειδα οτι ειναι απων αλλα ουτε και στο ΑΙS το βρηκα τι γινεται τελικα με αυτο το πλοιο και τη ΝΕΛ?


http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=139  :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Φανατικός καπνιστής βλέπω το παιδι..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

.............

----------


## captain#litinas

Ετοιμάζετε πλήρωμα απο την ΝΕΛ να μπεί μέσα  να το παραλάβουν και να το ετοιμάσουν για τον Ιούνιο... Καλή αρχή....

----------


## thanos75

> Το πλοιο εξω απο τον Πειραια στις 14.4.2010.
> 
> european express 14.4.2010.jpg


Όμορφο σκαρί...ακόμα πιο όμορφη φωτο! Μπράβο φίλε....Ελπίζω πολύ σύντομα να το δούμε να ξεκινάει δρομολόγια

----------


## kenteris

to ploio pou vriskete tora?to exei paralavei i nel gia na einai etoimo ton ioynio?

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Στην Χαλκίδα είναι και περιμένει τον δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## STRATHGOS

To ploio forese ta nea siniala i akoma: kamia foto apo to esoterikotou pezi oxi e? kai pote mpeni dromologia exoume kamia imerominia... :Cool:

----------


## opelmanos

Βρε πως τα φέρνει η τύχη,Θυμιθήτε πρίν ένα χρόνο σχεδόν το πόστ του Ελίνις.

----------


## kapas

το πλοιο πλεον ειναι με μπλε τσιμινιερα....

----------


## gpap2006

Η ΝΕΛ θα μπορούσε να το βάλει βραδυνό δρομολόγιο για Πάρο Νάξο Ίο Θήρα με αναχώριση 22.00 από πειραιά το καλοκαίρι. Θα ξαλάσπωνε τα νησιά και θα καθάριζε πολύ φορτηγό και νταλίκα. Αλλά το προορίζουν για Χίο μυτιλήνη για να ανταγωνιστεί το Ν.ΧΙΟΣ και να φάει τα μούτρα του στην κορεσμένη αυτή γραμμή.

----------


## opelmanos

> Η ΝΕΛ θα μπορούσε να το βάλει βραδυνό δρομολόγιο για Πάρο Νάξο Ίο Θήρα με αναχώριση 22.00 από πειραιά το καλοκαίρι. Θα ξαλάσπωνε τα νησιά και θα καθάριζε πολύ φορτηγό και νταλίκα. Αλλά το προορίζουν για Χίο μυτιλήνη για να ανταγωνιστεί το Ν.ΧΙΟΣ και να φάει τα μούτρα του στην κορεσμένη αυτή γραμμή.


Μην ανησυχείς φίλε μου τα βρίσκουν οι ετερείες μεταξύ τους δεν έχουν ανάγκη αυτοί  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MYTILENE

> Η ΝΕΛ θα μπορούσε να το βάλει βραδυνό δρομολόγιο για Πάρο Νάξο Ίο Θήρα με αναχώριση 22.00 από πειραιά το καλοκαίρι. Θα ξαλάσπωνε τα νησιά και θα καθάριζε πολύ φορτηγό και νταλίκα. Αλλά το προορίζουν για Χίο μυτιλήνη για να ανταγωνιστεί το Ν.ΧΙΟΣ και να φάει τα μούτρα του στην κορεσμένη αυτή γραμμή.


Αν το έκανε αυτό το μόνο σίγουρο που θα λέγατε/λέγανε όλοι θα ήταν:ΚΑΛΑ ΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΒΑΣΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ-ΙΟ-ΘΗΡΑ???ΘΑ ΦΑΕΙ ΤΑ ΜΟΥΤΡΑ ΤΗΣ :Wink:  :Wink: !!!ΚΑΛΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ

----------


## Apostolos

> το πλοιο πλεον ειναι με μπλε τσιμινιερα....


Και ειναι και μεγάλη πανάθεμά την, θέλει και πολύ μπογιά!!! Μήπως για πρώτη φορά βαπόρι της ΝΕΛ ξεπέρασε σε μέγεθος αυτήν του ΣΑΠΦΩ?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Και ειναι και μεγάλη πανάθεμά την, θέλει και πολύ μπογιά!!! Μήπως για πρώτη φορά βαπόρι της ΝΕΛ ξεπέρασε σε μέγεθος αυτήν του ΣΑΠΦΩ?


Η λογικη λεει πως εχεις δικιο. Τρομερο φουγαρο!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Όντως το φουγάρο δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο και λογικά θα του κόβει και κάποια  μιλάκια από το τόσο βάρος του.!!

----------


## Leo

Το φουγάρο και το σινιάλο του, προσθέτουν κύρος στο πλοίο και στην Εταιρεία. Αν όντως δρομολογηθεί στην γραμμή της Χίου-Μυτιλήνης όπως ακούγεται αυτό σημαίνει ότι η ΝΕΛ πήρε τα πάνω της και θα το δείχνει προς πάσα κατεύθυνση.

----------


## speedrunner

> Το φουγάρο και το σινιάλο του, προσθέτουν κύρος στο πλοίο και στην Εταιρεία. Αν όντως δρομολογηθεί στην γραμμή της Χίου-Μυτιλήνης όπως ακούγεται αυτό σημαίνει ότι η ΝΕΛ πήρε τα πάνω της και θα το δείχνει προς πάσα κατεύθυνση.


Το θέμα είναι μην φάει τα μούτρα της προς πάσα κατεύθυνση!!!!! :Confused:

----------


## gnikles

ΚΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΤΕΙ MILLENIUM!!!
Υ.Γ ΔΕΝ ΕΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΦΥΛΑΞΗ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΜΗΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΗΣΗ!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> ΚΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΤΕΙ MILLENIUM!!!
> Υ.Γ ΔΕΝ ΕΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΦΥΛΑΞΗ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΜΗΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΗΣΗ!



MILLENIUM EXPRESS λεγόταν όταν έκανε τη γραμμή Αλγερία-Ισπανία.Τώρα,τι όνομα θα πάρει θα δούμε...

----------


## manos75

οντως το πλοιο πρεπει να ονομαστει millenium γιατι τετοια καραβια ειναι η τεχνολογια του μελλοντος.μα καλα δουλευομαστε μεταξυ μας.αντι να πανε αγορασουν καινουρια καραβια πανε και αγοραζουν πλοια 20+ χρονων.

----------


## Leo

> οντως το πλοιο πρεπει να ονομαστει millenium γιατι τετοια καραβια ειναι η τεχνολογια του μελλοντος.μα καλα δουλευομαστε μεταξυ μας.αντι να πανε αγορασουν καινουρια καραβια πανε και αγοραζουν πλοια 20+ χρονων.


Φίλε μου manos75, αν δεν κάνω λάθος η ΝΕΛ ναύλωσε το πλοίο και δεν το αγόρασε, θα έχει πέσει στην αντίληψη σου φαντάζομαι ότι η Ελλάδα, περισσότερο από όλες τις χώρες έχει πληγεί από μια κρίση όπου τα μικρά ή μεγάλα ανοίγματα δεν ευνοούνται. Αν νομίζεις ότι αντέχει η τσέπη σου και θέλεις να βοηθήσεις την εταιρεία, με χαμηλότοκο δάνειο, για αγορές νέων πλοίων μπορείς να της κάνεις μια πρόταση. Ακόμη να σου θυμίσω ότι νεότευκτα πλοία και ταχύπλοα, περικόπτουν δρομολόγια διότι δεν κουνιέται φύλλο..., αυτό που το βάζεις?

----------


## Fido

Θέλεις να πεις καράβια 30+ (36 για την ακρίβεια) χρόνων. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Δυστυχώς έτσι όπως κατήντησε η ΝΕΛ αυτό μπορεί να κάνει. Να σημειώσουμε βέβαια οτι πρόκειται για ναύλωση και όχι για αγορά (ακόμα τουλάχιστον, και απ όσο ξέρω) 
Προσωπικά πάντως μέχρι να ξεκινήσει στη γραμμή δεν βλέπω κάτι κακό, απ ότι φάνηκε και στα δοκιμαστικά δρόμο αρκετό έχει (ακόμα), τώρα αν μέσα είναι σε μια αξιοπρεπή κατάσταση θα είναι μια ανάσα ζωής για την εταιρεία μέχρι να αποφασίσει το επόμενο βήμα της. Αν κατορθώσει να διπλώσει στη γραμμή και το βαπόρι δέσει στα δρομολόγια του θα είναι μια καλή ενδιάμεση λύση πιστεύω. Με το δρόμο που δείχνει ότι έχει μπορεί να μπει σαν εξπρες Λέσβο - Πειραιά (όπως παλιά, θυμάστε :Wink:  η να κάνει το Μυτιλήνη εξπρες κι αυτό να κάνει Χίο Λέσβο σε λιγότερο χρόνο. Ή να κάνει τέλος το Χ-Λ κανονικά! Πέρα από τη ΝΕΛ αυτή καθαυτή, έστω και αν το βαπόρι είναι μιας κάποιας ηλικίας (που αναμφισβήτητα είναι) νομίζω αυτό ευνοεί πρωτίστως τα νησιά μας, και φυσικα δευτερευόντως εμάς τους απλούς επιβάτες που για να βρούμε ένα μαγικό χαρτάκι πρέπει να έχουμε το Θεό μπαρμπα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Η κίνηση μοιάζει σωστή. Μένει βέβαια να δούμε και αν θα επαληθευτεί και αν ο βάπορας θα αποδειχτεί αντάξιος των προσδοκιών (επιπλέον) σε μια περίοδο έντονότατης κρίσης...

----------


## taxiarhis

Πραγματι το πλοιο ναυλωθηκε για ενα χρονο με οψιων αγορας θα εχει σημαια ΚΥΠΡΟΥ πιθανων η ΜΑΛΤΑΣ.Αν η ΝΕΛ μειωση και τις τιμες τοτε το πλοιο θα εχει μελλον αν οχι τοτε τα πραγματα θα ειναι δυσκολα και για την ιδια την εταιρια.

----------


## manos75

στο μυνημα που εστειλα πριν απλα εκανα χιουμορ φιλε leo.αλλα για να σοβαρευτουμε καλα κανανε και νοικιασανε καραβι για να εξυπηρετουνται καλυτερα τα νησια.οσο για  το αν κουνιεται φιλο μηπως εκτος της οικονομικης κρισης που εχει πληξει ολους φταινε και οι εταιρειες, που επιμενουν να εχουν τα εισητηρια στα υψη.ασχετο με το θεμα αλλα διαβασα οτι στην τουρκια μεγαλα ξενοδοχεια  προσφερουν διαμονη με 10 ευρω το βραδυ.εχετε να πειτε κατι οταν τα εισητηρια καταστρωμα εχουν το φτηνοτερο 20 ευρω.:-?

----------


## Fido

Κι αυτό σωστό που λες, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται να συγκριθούμε με την Τουρκία, για πολλούς λόγους...άλλοι μισθοί και γενικότερα κόστος ζωής εκεί, αλλιώς έιναι τα πράγματα εδώ. Πάντως ότι χρειάζεται ένας αποπληθωρισμός των τιμών σε όλους τους κλάδους είναι μάλλον αλήθεια, αλλά αυτά είναι μέτρα που κανείς δεν έχει τα κότσια να τα πάρει!Το πιο εύκολο είναι να ξεζουμίζουν εμας τους μισθωτούς και τους συνταξιούχους, οι οποίοι μόλις παρέλθει η τετραετία ως δια μαγείας θα τα έχουμε ξεχάσει όλα...:wink:
Για να επανέλθω στο θέμα πάντως πιστεύω ότι μεγαλύτερος ανταγωνισμός στη γραμμή θα επιφέρει και πτώση των τιμών, όπως απ ότι ακούω έχει γίνει στη γραμμή της Κρήτης. Εαν η ΝΕΛ σχεδιάζει να πάρει κεφάλι στη γραμμή θα πρέπει να κάνει γενναίες κινήσεις υψηλού επιχειρηματικού ρίσκου. Η μείωση τιμών ίσως είναι μια απ αυτές... :Wink:

----------


## 2nd mate

Παιδία μη λέμε οτι να'ναι χωρίς να το ψαχνουμε πρώτα...ναι συμφωνώ οτι οι τιμές στη γραμμή Πειραιά-Χίου-Μυτιλήνης ειναι αρκετά υψηλές...αλλα εδω και καιρο η ΝΕΛ ειναι η φθηνότερη απο τις αλλες 2 εταιρειες με ενα πλοίο το οποίο δεν ειναι ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, αλλα προσωπική μου άποψη είναι κλάσεις ανωτερο απο το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ. Και επειδή την έψαξα τυχαία αφού οι πράκτορες δύσκολα λένε στον επιβάτη τις διαφορές στη τιμή (νομίζω οτι τους συμφέρει να πουλάνε το ακριβότερο καθώς αυξάνει η προμήθεια τους), χαρακτηριστικά σας αναφέρω σε ίδια κατηγορία καμπινων μεταξύ των δυο πλοίων οι τιμες ειναι :
Α θεση δίκλινη εξωτερικη με τηλεοραση. ΝΕΛ:80/κρεββάτι, ΑΝΕΚ:86/κρεββάτι (καμια σχεση οι δικλινες του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ)
ΑΒ τετρακλινη εσωτερικη. ΝΕΛ:55€/κρεββάτι, ΑΝΕΚ:71€/κρεββάτι !!!!!!!(16€ διαφορά..!!!!!,για την τετραμελή οικογένεια μου είναι 4*16=64€ επιπλέον. γιατί ρε κερατάδες σας τα χρωστάω με τέτοια κρίση που υπάρχει?)
οικομονική. ΝΕΛ:34€, ΑΝΕΚ:41€
κατάστρωμα. ΝΕΛ:29€, ΑΝΕΚ:37€ 
Ι.Χ. ΝΕΛ:98€, ΑΝΕΚ:103€
μου φαίνεται έχουμε μάθει για όλα τα στραβά αυτού του τόπου να φταίει ή ΝΕΛ(σίγουρα έχει και αυτή το μερίδιο της), αλλα πώς γίνεται η ΑΝΕΚ να κάνει όργια με τις τιμες και να την βγάζει λάδι δεν μπορω να το εξηγήσω... θα πρέπει να βλέπουμε τα πραγματα λίγο ποιο αντικειμενικά και ψύχραιμα. Αν το MILLENIUM ή EUROPEAN ή όπως αλλιώς μπορεί να λέγεται, έρθει με τις τιμές του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ τότε νομίζω οτι θα είναι λύση έναντι στην αρπαγή που γίνεται απο το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ. Και το ξανατονίζω για να μη παρεξηγηθώ και νομίζετε οτι υποστηρίζω τη ΝΕΛ...οι τιμές στη γραμμή είναι ακριβές γενικότερα...ώστοσο η εταιρεία που θα τις συγκρατήσει χαμηλότερα πιστέυω οτι θα έχει την προτίμηση μας ως επιβάτες...α και να ρωτάμε πάντα πριν εκδόσουμε τις τιμές των εταιρειών.

----------


## kenteris

Παιδια το πλοιο εχει τελειωσει με το δεξαμενισμο του και που βρισκεται τωρα?εχουν μπει σινιαλα?

----------


## taxiarhis

> Παιδια το πλοιο εχει τελειωσει με το δεξαμενισμο του και που βρισκεται τωρα?εχουν μπει σινιαλα?


 To πλοιο βρισκεται στην Αυλιδα.

----------


## Νaval22

> Όντως το φουγάρο δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο και λογικά θα του κόβει και κάποια μιλάκια από το τόσο βάρος του.!!


χειροβομδίδα-μπαααμ  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  πόσα λές να κόβει????

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> χειροβομδίδα-μπαααμ  πόσα λές να κόβει????


Δεν ειναι γνωστης, εκανε μια υποθεση, μαλλον λανθασμενη. Απαντησε του κανονικα να μαθουμε και εμεις ,απο εναν γνωστη, αν ισχυει η οχι.

----------


## Νaval22

εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνω το λόγο που θίγεσαι,νομίζω ξέρεις ότι κάποια μέλη γνωρίζονται και προσωπικά όπως στη προκειμένη περίπτωση,άσε λοιπόν τις υποδείξεις,εκτός και αν σε έχουν διορίσει επίσημο δικηγόρο παντός θιγμένου στο site....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εφοσον εχεις την ευγενη καλοσυνη να σχολιασεις εμμεσα την ποιοτητα της ερωτησης του Μανου, τουλαχιστον κανε μας τη χαρη να μας δωσεις τις γνωσεις σου. Μαλλον δεν ισχυει οτι το κοβει αλλα εσυ μπορεις να μας διαφωτισεις καλυτερα. Μην αυτοδιοριζεσαι σχολιαστης της ποιοτητας των ποστ. Καν' το ενιοτε κι αυτο αλλα δωσε συναμα και μια ουσιωδη απαντηση.

----------


## BULKERMAN

Λοιπόν για ορισμένους που νομίζουν ότι το πλοίο τώρα έπεσε από τα ναυπηγεία  και θα επηρέζει το φουγάρο, να πω ότι αν όλα πάνε καλά το πλοίο πάει ΣΦΑΙΡΑ!!! Εντάξει έχει τα χρονάκια του αλλά είναι βάπορας!!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Όπως είδα σε φωτό απο άλλο φόρουμ η τσιμινιέρα του πλοίου έχει βαφτεί μπλέ και σε όλο το υπόλοιπο καράβι επικρατεί μίνιο...Επίσης έχει σβηστεί το European και έχει μείνει μόνο το Express και στην πλώρη και στην πρύμνη... Κάτι άλλο που παρατήρησα είναι οτι είναι μονοτίμονο...!

----------


## Leo

Επιβεβαιώνω αυτά που έγραψες αφού τα είδα κι εγώ σήμερα και τα έγραψα *εδώ*

----------


## STRATHGOS

Mathame tipotes gia to onoma? apo ena filo akousa oti pezi na to bgaloun kai xios Gia na doume....

----------


## navigatormike

pes ta re man!!!!!!!

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Το πλοίο έχει φορέσει τα χρώματα της NEL και έχει κατέβει από τη δεξαμενή. Το λογόσημο δεν έχει μπεί ακόμα, ουτέ στο φουγάρο, ούτε στις πάντες του. Πέρασε σήμερα ο αδερφός μου από τα ναυπηγεία και το είδε. Δυστυχώς δεν είχε φωτογραφική μαζί του :Sad:

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν θα αλλάξει όνομα, Γίνετε εσωτερικά γενική ανακαίνιση. εξωτερικά έχει κατασκευαστεί ένα σκεπαστό ντέκ με αντιηλιακό στέγαστρο...

----------


## johnny7b

Είναι ιδέα μου ή γίνεται υπερβολική δουλειά για μια ετήσια ναύλωση; Μήπως το παίρνουν πιο σοβαρά γιατί πάει για αγορά μετά τη λήξη της σύμβασης;

----------


## noulos

Πάντως λευκό ήταν πολύ πιο όμορφο!

----------


## MYTILENE

Ξεκίνησε ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ από Χαλκίδα για Δραπετσώνα.Οι κάτοικοι Αττικής να ετοιμάζονται.... :Wink:  :Razz:  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Ξεκίνησε ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ από Χαλκίδα για Δραπετσώνα


Και με 21,1 αυτή την ώρα!

----------


## MYTILENE

> Και με 21,1 αυτή την ώρα!


 Θα μας τρελλάνει ο Καπτα Μανώλης σήμερα :Wink:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Fido

Μη σου πω με 21,3 τώρα και 21,4 πριν! Δώσε καύσιμο στο παιδί!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## opelmanos

Miα χαρά πετάει το πλοίο!! Αντε σιγά σιγά να έρθει κατά εδώ πάνω να ανέβει το ηθικό μας λίγο που έχουμε τόσο ανάγκη να δούμε να γεμίζει πάλι το λιμάνι μας με πλοία.Φίλε MYTILENE ξέρεις πότε θα κάνει το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο ?Αν κάτσει λέω να κατέβω Πειραιά να το ταξιδέψω στο πρώτο του ταξίδι.

----------


## noulos

Το είδα νωρίτερα από την Καστέλα που περνούσε ανοιχτά.
Μαντέψτε πώς το γνώρισα!!!  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Το είδα νωρίτερα από την Καστέλα που περνούσε ανοιχτά.
> Μαντέψτε πώς το γνώρισα!!!


 Από το φουγάρο :Razz:

----------


## noulos

> Από το φουγάρο


Μα ποιος είσαι, ο Ούρι Γκέλερ;  :Razz: 

Μπαμ κάνει!!! Το είχα δει και στην Αυλίδα αλλά δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ ότι θα ξεχωρίζει έτσι από μίλια!!!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Αυτη την  ωρα το πλοιο στη ραδα του Πειραια.

----------


## konigi

Σήμερα το πρωι στη ράδα.
(Συγνώμη για την ποιότητα αλλά δεν μπορούσα να ζουμάρω πιο πολύ)

P6020001.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

> Σήμερα το πρωι στη ράδα.
> (Συγνώμη για την ποιότητα αλλά δεν μπορούσα να ζουμάρω πιο πολύ)
> 
> P6020001.JPG


Γιατί δεν έχει γραφτεί το NEL LINES στις μπάντες???

----------


## marsant

Λογικα θα τα γραψουν,δεν θα το αφησουν ετσι.

----------


## Thanasis89

Ίσως να ευθύνεται και η απόσταση, ωστόσο το πλοίο δείχνει πολύ όμορφο και η τζιμινιέρα του χάνεται με αυτό το χρώμα. 
Πιστεύω ότι το Nel Lines το άφησαν να γραφτεί στο Πέραμα.  :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

Αν και δεν είμαι υπέρ του μπλε χρώματος στα πλοία στο συγκεκριμένο (έστω και από μακρυα) του πάνε απίστευτα!! Καλοτάξιδο να ναι!!

----------


## Naias II

Παρατηρώ ότι στο βάψιμο διαφέρει από τα άλλα Νελόπλοια.
Η πλώρη είναι βαμμένη με μπλε πάνω-πάνω,ούτε μια άσπρη λωρίδα γύρω της δεν άφησαν :?

----------


## navielect

Αετισιο ματι. Κοιτα τι παει και παρατηρει ο κοσμος...

----------


## ΑΙΓΑΙΑΣ

Μολις εδεσε στο Ν.Μ.Δραπετσωνας... Αντε να παρουν οι φωτο φωτια !!!

----------


## tolis milos

Ν.Μ.Δ πριν λιγο με την βοηθεια 3 ρυμουλκων και μιας λαντζας!
DSC03272.jpg

DSC03278.jpg

DSC03282.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Τόλη ! Είναι πολύ όμορφο ! Και πιστεύω πως για όλους υπάρχει μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία... 

Καλοτάξιδο να είναι, πρώτα ο Θεός !

----------


## Leo

Κουκλάραααα, ευχαριστούμε Τόλη!!

----------


## konigi

Γιατί δεν γράφει λιμάνι νηολογίου αλλά και ούτε ΙΜΟ?
Ύποπτον.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Akis Dionisis

:Cool:  Πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι ήταν πολύς κόσμος εκεί...  :Cool:

----------


## sotiris83

poli wraio kai fisika diaferei apo ta alla tis nel.. elppizw na taksidepsw se kana 2 evdomades poy tha paw mitilni makari....

----------


## noulos

> Γιατί δεν γράφει λιμάνι νηολογίου αλλά και ούτε ΙΜΟ?
> Ύποπτον....


Θα μπορούσε να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα αφού ούτε τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ έχουν βαφτεί και δεν είναι τίποτα να γραφτούν οποιαδήποτε στιγμή.
Αλλά δε νομίζω να δουλέψει στην ακτοπλοϊα με σημαία Παναμά!

----------


## opelmanos

> Γιατί δεν γράφει λιμάνι νηολογίου αλλά και ούτε ΙΜΟ?
> Ύποπτον....


 Θα τα γράψει και αυτά φίλε μου Κώστα θα τα γράψει όλα θα γίνουν !!

----------


## despo

Και βέβαια δεν θα δουλέψει με Παναμά, αλλά σίγουρα κατι μεταξυ Μάλτας (προυπάρχει ηδη σε πλοια της εταιρείας) και Κύπρου !

----------


## opelmanos

Μακάρι να δούμε και το Ροδάνθη έτσι κάποτε σε αυτή τη θέση!

----------


## Leo

Αλήθεια έχετε υπ όψη σας τι χρεώνει ένα ναυπηγείο για την εγγραφή (χρωματισμό) σινιάλων, αρίθμισης βυθισμάτων και συναδευτικών με αυτά γραμμών και θυραιών? Αν δεν γνωρζει κανείς να το ψάξω να σας το βρω να σας ενημερώσω, σας πληροφορώ όμως ότι είναι "τσούχτρα".

Είναι πασιφανές ότι οι εγγραφές θα γίνουν όπως και στα περισσότερα πλοία στο ΝΜΔ.

----------


## noulos

Φυσικά και θα τσούζει!!!
Πόσο μάλλον όταν το πλοίο πρόκειται λίαν συντόμως να αλλάξει νηολόγιο.
στις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται η σημαία του Παναμά, οπότε θα γραφτούν όταν με το καλό αλλάξει.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αλήθεια έχετε υπ όψη σας τι χρεώνει ένα ναυπηγείο για την εγγραφή (χρωματισμό) σινιάλων, αρίθμισης βυθισμάτων και συναδευτικών με αυτά γραμμών και θυραιών? Αν δεν γνωρζει κανείς να το ψάξω να σας το βρω να σας ενημερώσω, σας πληροφορώ όμως ότι είναι "τσούχτρα".
> 
> Είναι πασιφανές ότι οι εγγραφές θα γίνουν όπως και στα περισσότερα πλοία στο ΝΜΔ.


Μιας και αναφερθηκαμε στα σινιαλα, με ποιο τροπο μπαινουν...???
Με καποιου ειδους standstill....???

----------


## polykas

_Ν.Μ.Δ  2-6-2010._

polykas 12345-.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Αλήθεια αν ξέρει κανείς περισσότερα στοιχεία για το πλοίο ; Οπως πχ συμπεριφορά στη θάλασσα, μανούβρες κλπ κλπ ας μας πει.

----------


## Νaval22

> Αλήθεια αν ξέρει κανείς περισσότερα στοιχεία για το πλοίο ; Οπως πχ συμπεριφορά στη θάλασσα, μανούβρες κλπ κλπ ας μας πει.


Νίκο η γάστρα του πλοίου από ότι έχω δεί σε φωτογραφίες είναι μια βελτιωμένη μεγένθηση αυτής του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με την διαφορά ότι δεν υπάρχουν τα πρωραία 'μάγουλα' κάτι που είναι θετικό,οπότε ως πρός τη συμπεριφορά του καταλαβαίνεις πώς θα είναι σίγουρα καλύτερη από αυτή της αρχόντισσας + ότι θα λείπει το vibration  :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απορω πως ενα τετοιο βαποραρο δεν τον ειχαμε φερει στα νερα μας 20 χρονια πριν. Δεν θα ηταν καταπληκτικη επιλογη για το Πατρα-Ανκονα στα τελη της δεκαετιας του '80 αρχες '90; Πιστευω πως ειδικα σε ταχυτητα θα εκανε σκονη τους παντες ενω σε διαμορφωση και πολυτελεια χωρων ισως να εχανε απο το μαγικο Ionian Island σε περιπτωση που δεν του εριχναν τοσα λεφτα. Ακομα και ετσι ομως η ταχυτητα του θα ηταν καθοριστικος παραγοντας.

----------


## dokimakos21

*Το πλοιο συντομα με σημαια Κυπρου ....!*

----------


## SEA_PILOT

:Cool:  ¶λλος ένας ‘ΘΡΥΛΟΣ’ γεννιέται για το Αιγαίο…!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUIrlOO6Quo

----------


## BULKERMAN

> ¶λλος ένας ΅ΘΡΥΛΟΣΆ γεννιέται για το Αιγαίο…!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUIrlOO6Quo



'Ωπα ώπα μερακλώσαμε βραδιάτικα!!!! :Very Happy:   Καλοτάξιδο να ναι!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Το βιντεο ειναι εξαιρετικο...

Αλλα θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση και οποιος γνωριζει θα ηθελα να απαντησει...!

Για ποιο λογω ενα πλοιο που ειναι αρτιο στα μηχανολογικα του να μανουβραρει με τη βοηθεια ρυμουλκων και οχι κανονικα σαν να κανει την οποιαδηποτε του μανουβρα....???

----------


## opelmanos

Kαλά ε δεν μπορώ να πώ τίποτα άλλο τό βίντεο όποιος το έφτιαξε είναι πολύ μερακλής!!ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ δεν υπάρχει άλλη κριτηκή,τύφλα να χουν οι γκόμενες.Το πλοίο είναι διαμάντι βαπόραρος δεν υπάρχει ουδεμία αμφιβολία.Ας μου πεί μόνο κάποιος πότε θα ξεκινήσει και στο πρώτο του ταξίδι θα είμαι μέσα απλά θα χρειαστώ φωτογράφο ανταποκριτή από Μυτιλήνη να το καλύψει στην πρώτη του άφιξη :Wink: Α και κάτι άλλο :Καμπίνες κάτω από το γκαράζ έχει αυτό το πλοιο?

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Το βιντεο ειναι εξαιρετικο...
> 
> Αλλα θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση και οποιος γνωριζει θα ηθελα να απαντησει...!
> 
> Για ποιο λογω ενα πλοιο που ειναι αρτιο στα μηχανολογικα του να μανουβραρει με τη βοηθεια ρυμουλκων και οχι κανονικα σαν να κανει την οποιαδηποτε του μανουβρα....???


Μάλλον εξαιτίας των πολλών πλοίων που είναι δεμένα στο Ν.Μ Δρ. και να μην χώραγε!

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> Το βιντεο ειναι εξαιρετικο...
> 
> Αλλα θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση και οποιος γνωριζει θα ηθελα να απαντησει...!
> 
> Για ποιο λογω ενα πλοιο που ειναι αρτιο στα μηχανολογικα του να μανουβραρει με τη βοηθεια ρυμουλκων και οχι κανονικα σαν να κανει την οποιαδηποτε του μανουβρα....???


Υπάρχουν χίλια δυο ίσως [πχ: απαιτείται από το λιμάνι, δε δουλεύουν όλα τα βοηθήματα, απαίτηση πλοιάρχου η της εταιρίας κλπ].
Πάνω από ‘λα η ασφάλεια κ μετά όλα τα ‘άλλα!!!

----------


## SAPPHO

Να ρωτήσω κάτι, αν ξέρει κάποιος τι χωρητικότητα έχει το γκαράζ του πλοίου??

----------


## Leo

> Το βιντεο ειναι εξαιρετικο...
> 
> Αλλα θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση και οποιος γνωριζει θα ηθελα να απαντησει...!
> 
> Για ποιο λογω ενα πλοιο που ειναι αρτιο στα μηχανολογικα του να μανουβραρει με τη βοηθεια ρυμουλκων και οχι κανονικα σαν να κανει την οποιαδηποτε του μανουβρα....???


Βασικά γιατί το πλοίο έχει ξένη σημαία, άρα πλοηγείται, συνσπώς είναι θέμα κανονισμού λιμένος κατ΄αρχήν και φυσικά το τι παίρνεις (ρ/κ κλπ) είναι και θέμα που πας να δέσεις. Αυτά τα σφηνώματα πρυμάτσας ανάμεσα σε άλλα πλοία προφανώς χρειάζονται μια ακρίβεια και γνώση των πραγμάτων. Θυμίζω ότι και το Σαρντίνια Βέρα (με ξένη σημαία, Ιταλική) στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά είχε σνοδεία ρ/κ, αλλά και το Πολάρις στην αναχώρηση του από το ΝΜΔ, έφυγε με την βοήθεια ρ/κ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Captain για να καταλαβω καλυτερα, ανεξαρτητα απο τους κανονες του λιμανιου αν καποιο βαπορι εχει ξενη σημαια πρεπει να πλοηγειται σε καθε προσεγγιση του σε οποιοδηποτε λιμανι; Κοινως αν το βαπορι μεινει με ξενη σημαια θα πλοηγειται στα λιμανια προσεγγισης του χανοντας χρονο;

----------


## Leo

> Captain για να καταλαβω καλυτερα, ανεξαρτητα απο τους κανονες του λιμανιου αν καποιο βαπορι εχει ξενη σημαια πρεπει να πλοηγειται σε καθε προσεγγιση του σε οποιοδηποτε λιμανι; Κοινως αν το βαπορι μεινει με ξενη σημαια θα πλοηγειται στα λιμανια προσεγγισης του χανοντας χρονο;


Αυτό το λένε οι κανονισμοί των λιμένων. Πχ στην Σύρο ο Ελ Βενιζέλος (Ελληνική Σημαία) παίρνει πλοηγό :shock:. Ναι ναι κι όμως παίρνει.... Τώρα αν το πλοίο κάνει γραμμή Χίο Μυτιλήνη με Έλληνα καπετάνιο έμπειρο στην γραμμή (π.χ. τον καπτεν Τσουκαλά, που έιναι έμπειρος στην γραμμή) μπορεί η εταιρεία να ζητήσει εξαίρεση και να μην επιβιβάζει πλοηγό. Ξέρεις όλοι οι κανονισμοί έχουν παράθυρα (και πόρτες  :Razz: ).

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καταλαβα, ευχαριστω πολυ για την πληροφορια Captain.

----------


## Giovanaut

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για την αμεση ανταποκριση καθως επισης και τον mike_rodos που ανταποκριθηκε κι αυτος με τον τροπο του....!!!

Πλοιαρχος του θα ειναι ο εξισου εμπειρος cpt Μανωλης Φραγκιαδακης...

----------


## STRATHGOS

> ¶λλος ένας ‘ΘΡΥΛΟΣ’ γεννιέται για το Αιγαίο…!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUIrlOO6Quo


ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ β ι ν τ ε α κ ι...... Αλλα θα ηταν ακομα καλητερο αν το 2 τραγουδακι ειχε Ενα έθιμο﻿ τραγουδι της λεσβου επί τοσους αιώνες  ηταν τα ξυλα & ο Κιορογλου ενας χορός που οι παλιοί τον λέγαν «Πεχλιβάνης», που θα πεί παλληκαράς, :Razz:  Και παλη Bravo...:mrgreen:

----------


## Νaval22

> ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ β ι ν τ ε α κ ι...... Αλλα θα ηταν ακομα καλητερο αν το 2 τραγουδακι ειχε Ενα έθιμο﻿ τραγουδι της λεσβου επί τοσους αιώνες ηταν τα ξυλα & ο Κιορογλου ενας χορός που οι παλιοί τον λέγαν «Πεχλιβάνης», που θα πεί παλληκαράς, Και παλη Bravo...:mrgreen:


καλά εσύ δεν παίζεσαι ΕΛΕΟΣ πια!!!!!!! :Mad:

----------


## opelmanos

Εχω μια απορία και θέλω κάποιος γνώστης του θέματος να μου εξηγήσει:Η μεγάλη τσιμινιέρα του πλοίου υπάρχει περίπτωση να του κόβει δρόμο λόγω όγκου και βάρους?

----------


## nikosnasia

Μάνο ήρθε το καλοκαιράκι, κοριτσάκια ένα σωρό γύρω σου,  μια χαρά παιδί είσαι, άσε τις τζιμινιέρες και τρέξε. Αν κόβουν δρόμο στο πλοίο δεν έχει σημασία γιατί στη γραμμή που θα μπει δεν έχει σημασία ο δρόμος πάρε παράδειγμα το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ και που τον έχει τι τον κάνει ; Μηδέν εις το πηλίκον.

----------


## Thanasis89

Μάνο δεν κόβει !  :Cool:

----------


## marsant

> Μάνο ήρθε το καλοκαιράκι, κοριτσάκια ένα σωρό γύρω σου, μια χαρά παιδί είσαι, άσε τις τζιμινιέρες και τρέξε. Αν κόβουν δρόμο στο πλοίο δεν έχει σημασία γιατί στη γραμμή που θα μπει δεν έχει σημασία ο δρόμος πάρε παράδειγμα το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ και που τον έχει τι τον κάνει ; Μηδέν εις το πηλίκον.


 
Απο τα καλυτερα μηνυματα που εχω διαβασει :Very Happy: 

Φιλε Μανο η λογικη λεει οτι κατι θα κοβει,αλλα τι το σκεφτεσαι?Μια χαρα παει το εργαλειο,τα 21 τα εχει στο τσεπακι του!

----------


## kapas

> ¶λλος ένας ΅ΘΡΥΛΟΣΆ γεννιέται για το Αιγαίο…!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUIrlOO6Quo


απο την ωρα που το ειδα δεν ειμαι καλα..... :Cool:  τα λογια ειναι πολυ λιγα....

----------


## opelmanos

> Μάνο ήρθε το καλοκαιράκι, κοριτσάκια ένα σωρό γύρω σου, μια χαρά παιδί είσαι, άσε τις τζιμινιέρες και τρέξε. Αν κόβουν δρόμο στο πλοίο δεν έχει σημασία γιατί στη γραμμή που θα μπει δεν έχει σημασία ο δρόμος πάρε παράδειγμα το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ και που τον έχει τι τον κάνει ; Μηδέν εις το πηλίκον.


 Εμένα φίλε Νίκο τα πλοία με ενδιαφέρουν να φωτογραφίζω και να βλέπω όχι τα κοριτσάκια :Cool: Τα πλοία ήταν είναι και θα είναι η αγάπη μου ,όντως το πόστ σου όπως λέει και ο Μαρίνος έδωσε ρέστα.Να σαι καλά θα τα πούμε από κόντά αυτές τις μέρες.

----------


## taxman

are manolaki   prota ta koritsakia koitame.... kai meta ta ploia   file

----------


## opelmanos

> are manolaki prota ta koritsakia koitame.... kai meta ta ploia file


Βρέ καλώς τον φίλο μου  :Razz:  Και λέω εγώ πού έχεις χαθεί τόσο καιρό?¶σε φίλε έχω φάει τρελό πήξιμο αυτόν τον καιρό.Ας έρθει ο βάπορας να μας ανέβει λίγο η ψυχολογιά γιατί δεν μας βλέπω καλά

----------


## Νaval22

> Απο τα καλυτερα μηνυματα που εχω διαβασει
> 
> Φιλε Μανο η λογικη λεει οτι κατι θα κοβει,αλλα τι το σκεφτεσαι?Μια χαρα παει το εργαλειο,τα 21 τα εχει στο τσεπακι του!


δλδ η λογική λέει ότι αυτό το team γιαπωνέζων που σχεδιάσε το πλοίο κότσαρε πάνω ένα φουγάρο αδιαφορώντας για τυχόν επιπτώσεις που θα έχει στην ταχύτητα του πλοίου,και ήρθαμε εμείς εδώ στο ναυτιλία μέτα απο 36 χρόνια να πούμε ότι το φουγάρο κόβει την έτσι κι αλλιώς κομένη ταχύτητα του πλοίου....
για να τελιώνει λοιπόν το θέμα ας πούμε πολύ απλά ότι ακόμα και οι πιέσεις που ασκούνται απο τις υπερκατασκευές λαμβάνονται υπ'όψιν στη σχεδίαση/μελέτη του πλοίου χωρίς βέβαια να επηρεάζονται απο το σχήμα του φουγάρου και όλες αυτές οι πιέσεις είναι *ΠΟΛΥ* μικρότερες απο τις βασικές που επιδρούν και καθορίζουν την ταχύτητα του πλοίου

δεν θα απαντούσα για να μη γίνομαι γραφικός εδώ μέσα μιας και παρόμοια ζητήματα έχουν τεθεί δεκάδες φορές,αλλά είπα 2 πράγματα και αν κάποιον τον ενδιαφέρει ας δώσει λίγο βάση,διαφορετικά ας μπούν πεντέ εξί φωτο απο κάτω και 5 σελίδες μετά ας ξανασυζητάμε αν η λέμβος που προεξέχει απο το deck κόβει δρόμο στο βαπόρι 

ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.

----------


## MYTILENE

> δλδ η λογική λέει ότι αυτό το team γιαπωνέζων που σχεδιάσε το πλοίο κότσαρε πάνω ένα φουγάρο αδιαφορώντας για τυχόν επιπτώσεις που θα έχει στην ταχύτητα του πλοίου,και ήρθαμε εμείς εδώ στο ναυτιλία μέτα απο 36 χρόνια να πούμε ότι το φουγάρο κόβει την έτσι κι αλλιώς κομένη ταχύτητα του πλοίου....
> για να τελιώνει λοιπόν το θέμα ας πούμε πολύ απλά ότι ακόμα και οι πιέσεις που ασκούνται απο τις υπερκατασκευές λαμβάνονται υπ'όψιν στη σχεδίαση/μελέτη του πλοίου χωρίς βέβαια να επηρεάζονται απο το σχήμα του φουγάρου και όλες αυτές οι πιέσεις είναι *ΠΟΛΥ* μικρότερες απο τις βασικές που επιδρούν και καθορίζουν την ταχύτητα του πλοίου
> 
> δεν θα απαντούσα για να μη γίνομαι γραφικός εδώ μέσα μιας και παρόμοια ζητήματα έχουν τεθεί δεκάδες φορές,αλλά είπα 2 πράγματα και αν κάποιον τον ενδιαφέρει ας δώσει λίγο βάση,διαφορετικά ας μπούν πεντέ εξί φωτο απο κάτω και 5 σελίδες μετά ας ξανασυζητάμε αν η λέμβος που προεξέχει απο το deck κόβει δρόμο στο βαπόρι 
> 
> ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.


 Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι εσένα που ξέρεις από τέτοια?Έμαθα οτι οι..... καναπέδες στα σαλόνια θα είναι ΜΕXIL και όχι SATO,οι πρώτοι είναι 45-50 κιλά ο ένας οι άλλοι 35-40 κιλά.Θα παίξουν ρόλο στη ταχύτητα του πλοίου άραγε........ :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: !!!!!ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΟ Σ/Κ....

----------


## marsant

> δλδ η λογική λέει ότι αυτό το team γιαπωνέζων που σχεδιάσε το πλοίο κότσαρε πάνω ένα φουγάρο αδιαφορώντας για τυχόν επιπτώσεις που θα έχει στην ταχύτητα του πλοίου,και ήρθαμε εμείς εδώ στο ναυτιλία μέτα απο 36 χρόνια να πούμε ότι το φουγάρο κόβει την έτσι κι αλλιώς κομένη ταχύτητα του πλοίου....
> για να τελιώνει λοιπόν το θέμα ας πούμε πολύ απλά ότι ακόμα και οι πιέσεις που ασκούνται απο τις υπερκατασκευές λαμβάνονται υπ'όψιν στη σχεδίαση/μελέτη του πλοίου χωρίς βέβαια να επηρεάζονται απο το σχήμα του φουγάρου και όλες αυτές οι πιέσεις είναι *ΠΟΛΥ* μικρότερες απο τις βασικές που επιδρούν και καθορίζουν την ταχύτητα του πλοίου.


Ενταξει φιλε μου χαλαρωσε,μας το εξηγησες και καταλαβαμε.Εγω ειπα οτι με την λογικη του μεγεθους(υψος) οτι θα κοβει ΚΑΤΙ,δηλαδη παρα πολυ λιγο αντε μισο μιλι δηλαδη και αυτο με προυποθεσεις.Δεν ειπα οτι θα κοβει μιλια.Λογικο ειναι ο κατασκευαστης να ξερει τι του γινεται και να ξερει πολυ καλυτερα απο εμας.

----------


## plori

Το πλοίο σε τι ταχύτητα κινείται;

----------


## opelmanos

> Ενταξει φιλε μου χαλαρωσε,μας το εξηγησες και καταλαβαμε.Εγω ειπα οτι με την λογικη του μεγεθους(υψος) οτι θα κοβει ΚΑΤΙ,δηλαδη παρα πολυ λιγο αντε μισο μιλι δηλαδη και αυτο με προυποθεσεις.Δεν ειπα οτι θα κοβει μιλια.Λογικο ειναι ο κατασκευαστης να ξερει τι του γινεται και να ξερει πολυ καλυτερα απο εμας.


Ε εντάξει τώρα μισό και 1 μίλι δεν έγινε και τίποτα εγώ νόμιζα περισσότερο οτί θα το έκοβε.

----------


## Νaval22

οπότε φίλε Μάνο βλέπεις ότι το θέμα λύθηκε,το φουγάρο κόβει μισό με ένα μίλι λοιπόν,παμε παρακάτω.... :Wink:

----------


## marsant

> οπότε φίλε Μάνο βλέπεις ότι το θέμα λύθηκε,το φουγάρο κόβει μισό με ένα μίλι λοιπόν,παμε παρακάτω....


Επειδη δεν το διαβασες προσεκτικα λοιπον,ξαναλεω οτι μας το εξηγησες και καταλαβαμε οτι δεν ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΕΙ.Εγω σκεφτομουν οτι αμα εκοβε θα εκοβε το πολυ μισο μιλι και αυτο με προυποθεσεις.Τι να κανουμε δεν ανηκουμε ολοι στον κλαδο,εμπλουτιζουμε τις γνωσεις με τα λεγομενα σας.Για αυτο υπαρχουν τα forum για ανταλαγη αποψεων και να μαθαινουμε και εμεις οι σκραπες κατι παραπανω.

----------


## gasim

Παιδιά,

το βασικό στο πλοίο δεν είναι το φουγάρο του.  Το αν θα πετύχει ή όχι εξαρτάται από τα οικονομικά του, το πόσο καίει, το πόσο καλά ταξιδεύει, την γενικότερη κατάστασή του, το εσωτερικό του (ξενοδοχειακός εξοπλισμός), τη χωρητικότητά του σε φορτηγά και αυτοκίνητα, και πάνω απ' όλα το πόσο καλά θα το 'χρησιμοποιήσει' η NEΛ.

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι είναι μια καλή ευκαιρεία να αλλάξει το όνομα σε κάτι πιο νησιώτικο, πιο Μυτιληνιό ή Χιώτικο.  Γιατί όχι Χίος με νηολόγιο Μυτιλήνης.  Θα ήταν έξυπνο, για πολλούς λόγους.

----------


## opelmanos

Koίτα Χίος δεν θα το έλεγα(δεν έχω κάτι με τους ανθρώπους και με το νησί ίσα ίσα)διότι υπάρχει το Ν.ΧΙΟΣ και θα υπάρχουν πολλά μπερδέματα και αναστατώσεις.Θα μπορούσε να ονομαστεί η Καλλονή η Μύθημνα με νηολόγιο Μυτιλήνης .Χρειάζεται κάτι παραδοσιακό η Νελ για την ιστορία της

----------


## gasim

Μια ιδέα είπα.  ¶λλωστε, στο 'για πολλούς λόγους' έχω μέσα και το ότι υπάρχει το Νήσος Χϊος, να υπάρξει και το Χίος.  

Ονόματα υπάρχουν πολλά, η παράδοση και των δύο νησιών (και γιατί όχι και της Λήμνου), έχει να μας δώσει.  European Express είναι καλό όνομα για Πάτρα-Ιταλία, όχι για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## tasos_33

Παιδες εχω και εγω μια απορια:Γινεται πλοιο με σημαια κυπρου(οπος ακουγεται οτι θα φορεση)να εχει νηολογιο χιου η μυτιληνης??

----------


## Leo

> Παιδες εχω και εγω μια απορια:Γινεται πλοιο με σημαια κυπρου(οπος ακουγεται οτι θα φορεση)να εχει νηολογιο χιου η μυτιληνης??



Φυσικά και δεν γίνεται. Λιμάνι Νηολογίου θα είναι Κυπριακό, αν υψώσει την Κυπριακή σημαία.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Γνώμη μου είναι ότι είναι μια καλή ευκαιρεία να αλλάξει το όνομα σε κάτι πιο νησιώτικο, πιο Μυτιληνιό ή Χιώτικο. Γιατί όχι *Χίος με νηολόγιο Μυτιλήνης;* Θα ήταν έξυπνο, για πολλούς λόγους.


ΧΙΟΣ με νηολόγιο Μυτιλήνης ε;
Το ανάποδο από αυτό που συμβαίνει σήμερα με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ, που είναι ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με νηολόγιο Χίου.  :Very Happy:

----------


## noulos

> Παιδες εχω και εγω μια απορια:Γινεται πλοιο με σημαια κυπρου(οπος ακουγεται οτι θα φορεση)να εχει νηολογιο χιου η μυτιληνης??


Η σημαία ενός πλοίου εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από το λιμάνι νηολόγησης.

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Η σημαία ενός πλοίου εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από το λιμάνι νηολόγησης.


 Φυσικα και ναι...

----------


## gasim

> ΧΙΟΣ με νηολόγιο Μυτιλήνης ε;
> Το ανάποδο από αυτό που συμβαίνει σήμερα με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ, που είναι ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με νηολόγιο Χίου.


Και το ακριβώς αντίστροφο θα είναι το συμπληρωματικό του...  Και θα τονίσει (και ίσως υπερτονίσει) το δυαδικό χαρακτήρα της ΝΕΛ, που τουλάχιστο στην αρχή ήθελε να έχει.

----------


## dokimakos21

*Το EUROPEAN EXPRESS πλεον με τα σινιαλα τις ΝΕΛ.*
* P6061755.jpg*

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Το EUROPEAN EXPRESS πλεον με τα σινιαλα τις ΝΕΛ.*
> *P6061755.jpg*


Να τα, να τα...
Αντε καλοριζικο...!!!

Ευχαριστουμε για αλλη μια φορα Φωτη...!!!

----------


## gasim

άντε, και η τσιμινιέρα...

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Και πλέον με σημαία Κύπρου στο AIS!

----------


## opelmanos

> Και πλέον με σημαία Κύπρου στο AIS!


 Ε και τι έγινε?Πάντα με αυτή την σημαία δεν ήταν στο AIS που είναι το παράξενο?

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Ε και τι έγινε?Πάντα με αυτή την σημαία δεν ήταν στο AIS που είναι το παράξενο?


Σήμερα εμφανίστηκε με σημαία Κύπρου, τόσο καιρό ήταν με σημαία Παναμά

----------


## opelmanos

> Σήμερα εμφανίστηκε με σημαία Κύπρου, τόσο καιρό ήταν με σημαία Παναμά


 Έχεις δίκιο φίλε μου συγνώμη μπερδέυτικα! :Wink: Ξέρουμε πότε ξεκινάει δρομολόγιο?

----------


## Leo

Και να μια καλή ερώτηση, το European Express με σημαία Κύπρου (ΕΕ) θα κάνει γραμμή εσωτερικού με όλο το πλήρωμα Έλληνες?

----------


## gtogias

> Και να μια καλή ερώτηση, το European Express με σημαία Κύπρου (ΕΕ) θα κάνει γραμμή εσωτερικού με όλο το πλήρωμα Έλληνες?


off topic αλλά προφανώς η ερώτηση πάει και στα Panagia Thalassini, Panagia Parou και τον Colossus, όλα με ξένη σημαία και όλα κάτω από την ίδια εταιρεία, τη ΝΕΛ.

----------


## Leo

Ναι Γιώργο αλλά δεν τα αναφέρω με το σκεπτικό ότι τα δύο ταχύπλοα είναι μικρά με ολιγομελή πληρώματα και το ρο-ρο μεγάλο αλλά με πλήρωμα φορτηγού πλοίου. Εδώ έχουμε ένα μεγαλούτσικο φέρυ με πλήρες πλήρωμα και ξενοδοχειακό και εκεί επικεντρώνεται η ερώτηση μου, αν το πλήρωμα του θα είμαι Ελληνικό.

----------


## Apostolos

Ελληνικότατον...

----------


## gasim

Αξίζει τον κόπο η 'εξωχώριος' σημαία τότε?  Ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος...

----------


## Leo

> Αξίζει τον κόπο η 'εξωχώριος' σημαία τότε?  Ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος...


 Εντελώς σύντομα και χωρίς να εμβαθύνουμε στο θέμα, θα έλεγα ότι είναι θέμα κυριώς φορολογικό. Υπάρχει διαφορετική φορολογική πολιτική ατην Κύπρο από αυτήν που έχουμε στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Νaval22

φορολογική?? εγώ ήξερα ότι τα ποστάλια δεν πληρώνουν φόρους... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Registartion fee  Στέφανε!

----------


## Apostolos

Θέλω να δώ όμως πώς θα γίνονται οι διαδικασίες κατάπλου απόπλου στα διάφορα λιμεναρχεία... Τι θα γινει με τα πλοηγικά και ρυμουλκικα και φυσικα με τις πιστοποιήσεις των αξιωματικών που θέλουν όλοι endorsement, και το πληρωμα Κυπριακά φυλλάδια...

----------


## opelmanos

> Θέλω να δώ όμως πώς θα γίνονται οι διαδικασίες κατάπλου απόπλου στα διάφορα λιμεναρχεία... Τι θα γινει με τα πλοηγικά και ρυμουλκικα και φυσικα με τις πιστοποιήσεις των αξιωματικών που θέλουν όλοι endorsement, και το πληρωμα Κυπριακά φυλλάδια...


 Κάποιο παραθυράκι θα υπάρχει και εκεί Αποστόλη στην Ελλάδα ζούμε :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giovanaut

> Θέλω να δώ όμως πώς θα γίνονται οι διαδικασίες κατάπλου απόπλου στα διάφορα λιμεναρχεία... Τι θα γινει με τα πλοηγικά και ρυμουλκικα και φυσικα με τις πιστοποιήσεις των αξιωματικών που θέλουν όλοι endorsement, και το πληρωμα Κυπριακά φυλλάδια...


Τι εννοεις Κυπριακα φυλλαδια...???
Με το φυλλαδιο της χωρας σου δεν μπορεις να μπαρκαρεις παντου...???

----------


## Apostolos

Για την Κυπριακή σημαια απαιτεί και το πλήρωμα ανάλογο φυλλάδιο. Απλά ειναι λίγο χρονοβόρο και κοστίζει, όπως και τα νέα πιστοποιητικά των αξιωματικών. Σε κάποια άλλη σημαία κόστιζαν 300 ευρώ το ένα...
Για να κάνει απλά θεώρηση του ημερολογίου 150 ευρώ...
Αναρωτιέμε όμως αν μπορεί κάποιο πλοίο με Ευρωπαϊκή σημαία να συμετάσχει σε εθνικούς διαγωνισμούς άγονών...

----------


## douzoune

> Αναρωτιέμε όμως αν μπορεί κάποιο πλοίο με Ευρωπαϊκή σημαία να συμετάσχει σε εθνικούς διαγωνισμούς άγονών...


Αν διαβάζω καλά τον νόμο...πρέπει να γίνεται κατ΄εξαίρεση με απόφαση του αρμόδιου υπουργού και ύστερα από γνωμοδότηση του ΣΑΣ

----------


## tasos_33

Παιδια κανενα νεο για ημερομηνια δρομολογησης του πλοιου εχουμε??

----------


## pantelis2009

Το European Express στις 11-06-2010 στο Ν.Μ.Δ. 

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 03 11-06-2010.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Το European Express στις 11-06-2010 στο Ν.Μ.Δ. 
> 
> EUROPEAN EXPRESS 03 11-06-2010.jpg


 Ερε όμορφιές! :Surprised:

----------


## taxman

> Ερε όμορφιές!


 gia to filo  mytilene exeretika

----------


## opelmanos

Δημητράκη πρόσεχε τον καθρέφτη :Razz:

----------


## Fido

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε, από το δείγμα που βλέπουμε φαίνονται όμορφα τα πράγματα...
Να σαι καλά! :Razz:

----------


## taxman

> Ευχαριστούμε φίλε, από το δείγμα που βλέπουμε φαίνονται όμορφα τα πράγματα...
> Να σαι καλά!


 poy na to deite teleiomeno argh ligo alla einai teleio

----------


## manolis m.

Πραγματικα χαιρομαι πολυ που επιτελους αυτος ο Βαπορας θα δραστηριοποιηθει στην ελληνικη ακτοπλοια...ας το δουμε εδω με την πρωτη του φορεσια στην Ιαπωνια απο μπροσουρα της εταιριας του....

15944 (Medium).jpg

(πηγη funekisemurase)

----------


## polykas

Eυχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Μανώλη... :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Πραγματικα χαιρομαι πολυ που επιτελους αυτος ο Βαπορας θα δραστηριοποιηθει στην ελληνικη ακτοπλοια...ας το δουμε εδω με την πρωτη του φορεσια στην Ιαπωνια απο μπροσουρα της εταιριας του....
> 
> 15944 (Medium).jpg
> 
> (πηγη funekisemurase)


Υπεροχο βαπορι και βεβαια σπανιο υλικο απο τον μετρ του ειδους!!!

----------


## Ergis

> gia to filo  mytilene exeretika


γινεται προσεγμενη δουλεια αποτι φαινεται....αντε να το δουμε στην χιο-μητυληνη γιατι μπουκωσε το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ να κανει 18αρια.....

----------


## gasim

Ας είμαστε ρεαλιστές.  Το πλοίο είναι 36 ετών.  Είναι θετικό & ευχάριστο η αξιοπρεπής ταχύτητά του, η καλή κατάσταση του εσωτερικού του και το 'κατάλληλο' μέγεθος για τη γραμμή.  Σίγουρα καλύτερη επιλογή από το Λισσός, όχι όμως και από το Νήσος Χίος.

----------


## opelmanos

Εγώ πάλι αν δεν μπώ μέσα να το εξερευνήσω να το  ταξιδέψω να δω τους χώρους του δεν μπορώ να εκφράσω γνώμη από τώρα .

----------


## Fido

Νομίζω ότι κακώς εξαρχής γίνεται σύγκριση με το Χιος ή το Μυκονος. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος και αποπροσανατολίζεται η συζήτηση. Το σημαντικό είναι να είναι ένα αξιοπρεπές βαπόρι, και να παρέχει αξιοπρεπείς υπηρεσίες στον επιβάτη. Απλά έχει τη γοητεία του "καινούριου" γι αυτό προφανώς και έχουμε ενθουσιαστεί κάπως με την ιδέα... :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

Αναβάθμιση της γραμμής πάντως δεν είναι.Βελτίωση ίσως, αν τα μίλια του είναι πραγματικά κι αν δεν παρουσιάσει ζημιές κλπ.

----------


## Fido

Κρίνοντας μόνο από το χρόνο που πηρε η επισκευή και το μέγεθος της ανακαίνισης (η συνέχεια επι της οθόνης βεβαίως βεβαιως, γι αυτό και δεν βγάζω απόλυτα συμπεράσματα :Wink: ) θα έλεγα ότι πρόκειται για σαφέστατη βελτίωση. Γιατί πέραν των κλασσικων απαιτησεων (νεότευκτα βαπόρια, πιο γρήγορα, πιο λειτουργικά, πιο σύγχρονα κλπ) τίθεται και το ζήτημα της προσφοράς επιβατικού εργου, με ένα πλοίο (εννοείται) ασφαλές, και αξιόπιστο. Εαν λοιπόν αποδειχτεί ο βάπορας αξιόπιστος, και σβέλτος και επιπλέον είναι σε μια αξιοπρεπη κατάσταση και όχι χοιροστάσιο, τότε κατά την άποψή μου θα είναι ξεκάθαρη βελτίωση για τη γραμμή...

----------


## samurai

Για να αποκαταστήσουμε την αλήθεια η φώτο του Μανώλη δείχνει το τρίτο αδελφάκι του EUROPEAN EXPRESS, OSUMI κατασκευής 1980. Το Takachiho Maru είναι αυτό που επισυνάπτω :Wink: 
takachiho_maru_1974_1.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

> Για να αποκαταστήσουμε την αλήθεια η φώτο του Μανώλη δείχνει το τρίτο αδελφάκι του EUROPEAN EXPRESS, OSUMI κατασκευής 1980. Το Takachiho Maru είναι αυτό που επισυνάπτω
> takachiho_maru_1974_1.jpg


Σωστος ο Samurai !!! Διορθωνει τις παρασπονδιες !!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mpal21

kala ti tha ginei me auto to ploio pote tha ksekinisei dromologia????

se mia topikh efimerida diabasa oti ksekinaei apo 25 tou mhna an den kano lathos

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Για να αποκαταστήσουμε την αλήθεια η φώτο του Μανώλη δείχνει το τρίτο αδελφάκι του EUROPEAN EXPRESS, OSUMI κατασκευής 1980. Το Takachiho Maru είναι αυτό που επισυνάπτω
> takachiho_maru_1974_1.jpg


Τρια αδερφα ειναι; Μου φαινεται περιεργο που δεν ειχε ερθει κανενα απο τα μερη μας. Να ρωτησω τους "ιαπωνες" φιλους. Γιατι τα βαπορια αυτα ειχαν πιο ευρωπαικη εμφανιση και διαταξη; Κοινως, που ειναι οι τεραστιες τρυπες του γκαραζ και το μικρο σχετικα ξενοδοχειακο; Εδω βλεπουμε το αντιθετο.

----------


## samurai

Τα πλοία αυτά ανήκαν στη θρυλική Nippon Car Ferry, η οποία ήταν μια απο τις εταιρείες που διέθεταν τα πρώτα cruise ferries της Ιαπωνίας. Αυτό και τα αδέλφια του (ΜΙMITSU MARU, OSUMI) υπήρξαν τα πολυτελέστερα και ταχύτερα πλοία (25,5 κόμβοι υπηρεσιακή, 27,5 κόμβοι μέγιστη) της Ιαπωνίας. Διέθεταν μηχανές 35.000 ίππων, πολύ μεγάλες για τις διαστάσεις τους. Φαντάσου οτι το EUROPEAN EXPRESS έχει την ιπποδύναμη του ΕΛΥΡΟΥ! Γι' αυτό το λόγο και παρά τα χρονάκια του διατηρεί τα 22 μίλια :Cool: . Επίσης, επείδη ήταν cruise ferry έχει αυτή την εμφάνιση (έμφαση στη μεταφορά επιβατών και όχι στο γκαράζ). γι' αυτό δεν έχει ανοίγματα στο γκαράζ. Αν λάβεις υπόψη και την εντυπωσιακή του γάστρα, τότε έχεις ενα απο τα πιο επαναστατικά πλοία της εποχής του. Πολύ μπροστά για τα χρόνια του! :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δηλαδη να περιμενουμε αρκετους κοινοχρηστους χωρους, πολλα κρεβατια και φανταζομαι αριστο ταξιδεμα;

----------


## Giovanaut

Το πλοιο ειναι συμβεβλημενο με το ΝΑΤ...!!!

----------


## Leo

Η ομολογουμένως σοβαρή και άκρως ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση με σύγκριση Ιαπωνικών και Ευρωπαϊκών πλοίων, που ξεκίνησε σε αυτό το θέμα, έχει μεταφερθεί *εδώ* όπου μπορείτε να την συνεχίσετε. Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση όλων.

----------


## Leo

Με την ευκαιρία της μεταφοράς 2 φωτογραφίες για τους φίλους του πλοίου (π.χ. douzoune και όλους τους ΝΕΛίτες....). Εμένα πάντως μ αρέσει αυτό το πλοίο και ανεξάρτητα από την ηλικία κλπ εύχομαι να ξεκινήσει και να πάει καλά στην γραμμή του.

eeDSCN9785stbdside.jpg

eeDSCN9782funnel.jpg

----------


## johny18

ΠΟΤΕ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ;

----------


## opelmanos

> ΠΟΤΕ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ;


 Θα ξεκινήσει φίλε Γιάννη μέσα στο πρώτο δεκαπενθήμερο του Ιουλίου.Έχει ακόμα λίγη δουλείτσα στο ξενοδοχειακό τομέα.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Σε συνεχή επικοινωνία με την ΝΕΛ ο Μανωλάκης... :Razz:

----------


## johny18

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΙΛΕ OPELMANOS ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΣΤΗ ΧΙΟ !!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

δλδ...χαθηκε ενα ελληνικο ονομα;;;τι ονομα ειναι αυτο;;;αλλα ξεχασα...ειναι της νεας γενιας καραβι της ΝΕΛ.......
ξερετε τι μηχανες εχει;;;
καλα ταξιδια...καλες θαλασσες......
και συντομα ελληνικη σημαια.....

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

απο το βιντεακι....τα καυασαερια ειναι ασπρα........κατα ταλλα...εχει κανει επισκευη.......και χρειαζεται μονο λεπτομεριες στο ξενοδοχειο...
αρε ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ;;;

----------


## manolis m.

O Iαπωνας στην καθελκυση του....Me το σημα της θρυλικης Νippon Car Ferry !
16466.JPG
(funekisemurase)

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

αρσενικο....βαπορι....καλα ταξιδια....

----------


## leonidas

Γιουροπίαν Εξπρές...
Πριν κανα 2ωρο στον νέο μώλο Δραπετσώνας... :Very Happy: 

DSCN4067.jpg

DSCN4074.jpg

----------


## esperos

> δλδ...χαθηκε ενα ελληνικο ονομα;;;τι ονομα ειναι αυτο;;;αλλα ξεχασα...ειναι της νεας γενιας καραβι της ΝΕΛ.......
> ξερετε τι μηχανες εχει;;;
> καλα ταξιδια...καλες θαλασσες......
> και συντομα ελληνικη σημαια.....


Δύο  ΜΑΝ  δεκαοκτακύλινδρες  V18/V52/55,  36000  άλογα

----------


## nippon

Επειδη γινεται πολυς λογος για το εν λογω βαπορι, ας δουμε την  παλια του εταιρεια, την NIPPON CAR FERRY http://www9.plala.or.jp/moeru-otoko/fune/bf/ncf/ncf.htm
 Αφιερωμενη στους Manwlis M και Samurai για την αγαπη τους στην ιστορικη εταιρεια!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Επειδη γινεται πολυς λογος για το εν λογω βαπορι, ας δουμε την  παλια του εταιρεια, την NIPPON CAR FERRY http://www9.plala.or.jp/moeru-otoko/fune/bf/ncf/ncf.htm
>  Αφιερωμενη στους Manwlis M και Samurai για την αγαπη τους στην ιστορικη εταιρεια!


Παρα πολυ ωραια πραγματα μας βαζεις  παντα nippon.Αν θες επειδη εισαι γνωστος ιαπωνολογος δεν βαζεις στο αντιστοιχο θεμα για τα ιαπωνικα φερυ αν θελεις, μερικα λινκ να βλεπουμε και εμεις που δεν ειμαστε και πολυ ψαγμενοι

----------


## manolis m.

> Επειδη γινεται πολυς λογος για το εν λογω βαπορι, ας δουμε την παλια του εταιρεια, την NIPPON CAR FERRY http://www9.plala.or.jp/moeru-otoko/fune/bf/ncf/ncf.htm
> Αφιερωμενη στους Manwlis M και Samurai για την αγαπη τους στην ιστορικη εταιρεια!


Se ευχαριστω πολυ Νippon !!! Sυνεχισε ετσι δυναμικα και εσυ στον χωρο της Ιαπωνιας... :Wink:

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

ok...ευχαριστω...ποιος θαναι ο τυχερος που θα λασκαρει το master kai to sleeve  με τις αντιστασεις;;;;τεσπα.....και παλι σε ευχαριστω...

----------


## nippon

Για εσας manolis m και samurai! Μια εικονα απο το παρελθον του!
http://www.geocities.jp/hunterdosaem...utakachiho.htm

----------


## manolis m.

Se ευχαριστουμε Νιππον !!

----------


## dimitris!

¶ντε πότε θα ξεκινήσει επιτέλους??Δεν βγάζω εισιτήρια γιατί το περιμένω να κλείσω να ταξιδέψω μαζί του.

----------


## taxman

KATA TIS 13/15 TOY MHNA ETOIMO..............

----------


## opelmanos

Ε πάει το μισό καλοκαίρι χάθηκε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MYTILENE

> Ε πάει το μισό καλοκαίρι χάθηκε


ΚΛΑΣΣΙΚΟΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΙΟΣ ΚΛΑΨΩ...../ΜΙΖΕΡΟΣ....!!!ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΟΛΟΤΕΛΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΙ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΕΝΑ :Wink: !!!Με το καλό φίλε taxman ευχαριστούμε

----------


## nikosnasia

ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΥΣ ...........ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΤΕ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ.

----------


## NGV Liamone

> KATA TIS 13/15 TOY MHNA ETOIMO..............


 kai sy poy to jereis re taxman :Very Happy: 
 o proin arsinoi kai tera liamone filos soy

----------


## samurai

Cpt στο βάπορα θα είναι ο Μανώλης Φραγκιαδάκης  :Wink:

----------


## taxman

MH PERNEIS KAI ORKO FILE........

----------


## NGV Liamone

> MH PERNEIS KAI ORKO FILE........


χθες πάντως υπήρχε πολύ μεγάλη κινητικότητα στο καράβι. Επιθεώρηση;

----------


## taxman

sostos ola kala th deytera janapernaei kai erxete o baporas isos ginei kai dokimastiko th deytera

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα άστραφτε ολόκληρο, είχαν τελιεώσει και κάτι μικροδουλειές που έιχε ανοίξει στις πλαϊνές περατζάδες. Είναι εντυπωσιακό καράβι από κοντά.

DSCN9839euex.jpg

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

kalhspera LEO..xereis ti mhxanes exei kai poios einai chief eng???eyxaristw

----------


## samurai

Εχει 2 ΜΑΝ V9V-52 26480 KW :Very Happy:

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

kalhmera samurai......eyxaristw gia th plhroforia.......poios tha einai o tyxeros poy tha mpei sto karter ayths ths toso ''omorfhs'' mhxanhs

----------


## Ergis

παιδες καλημερα.Πρωι πρωι ειδα αυτο και μου κινησε την περιέργειά.λετε να παιζει τιποτα τετοιο για το πλοιο;;;;;

----------


## MYTILENE

> παιδες καλημερα.Πρωι πρωι ειδα αυτο και μου κινησε την περιέργειά.λετε να παιζει τιποτα τετοιο για το πλοιο;;;;;


 RO/RO ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ :Wink:  :Wink: ...

----------


## 2nd mate

> Σήμερα άστραφτε ολόκληρο, είχαν τελιεώσει και κάτι μικροδουλειές που έιχε ανοίξει στις πλαϊνές περατζάδες. Είναι εντυπωσιακό καράβι από κοντά.
> 
> DSCN9839euex.jpg


Πολυ εντυπωσιακό....

----------


## 2nd mate

> kalhmera samurai......eyxaristw gia th plhroforia.......poios tha einai o tyxeros poy tha mpei sto karter ayths ths toso ''omorfhs'' mhxanhs


ο Μάστρο Νίκος Αγγελίνος...χρόνια στη ΝΕΛ και μηχανικάρα.

----------


## sotiris83

to neo european tis nel tha to ithela kai me ena onoma elliniko. ti na mas pei twra to tade ekspress kai to limasol?kai fisika ellinji simaia.

----------


## johnny7b

> to neo european tis nel tha to ithela kai me ena onoma elliniko. ti na mas pei twra to tade ekspress kai to limasol?kai fisika ellinji simaia.


Αφού τα θέλεις όλα ελληνικά, γράφε και με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## plori

Στο Σαρωνικό εκτελεί τώρα το δοκιμαστικό με ταχύτητα που έφτασε και τα 19.1.Αντε και με το καλό..............

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το** European Express βρίσκεται πλέον δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και συγκεκριμένα στα 200άρια.. Σύντομα λοιπόν θα έχουμε και την έναρξη των δρομολογίων του...*

----------


## opelmanos

> *Το** European Express βρίσκεται πλέον δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και συγκεκριμένα στα 200άρια.. Σύντομα λοιπόν θα έχουμε και την έναρξη των δρομολογίων του...*


 Περιμένουμε νυκτερινές φωτό ενοείται  :Wink:

----------


## xidianakis

πρόλαβα κι έβγαλα φωτό όσο ήμουν στον Πειραιά (πριν λίγες ώρες).
Δυστυχώς είμαι εν πλω στο Φαιστος. Το πρωί θα τις ανεβάσω.

----------


## xidianakis

πρωτη επισκεψη στη θεση του, χθες κατα τις 9(?).
για ολο το φορουμ.


e.e1.jpg



e.e2.jpg

----------


## Leo

Για τον douzoune που το περιμένει πως και πως!
Χθες το απόγευμα στην επιστροφή από το δοκιμαστικό του!! 

DSCN0055ee.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Για τον douzoune που το περιμένει πως και πως!
> Χθες το απόγευμα στην επιστροφή από το δοκιμαστικό του!! 
> 
> DSCN0055ee.jpg


 Kαπετάνιε ποιό νήσι είναι αυτό πίσω από το πλοίο??

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* European Express*...Πειραιας 10-7-2010.
DSCN2427.jpg

DSCN2567.jpg
_Για τον φιλο opelmanos και ολους τους Νελιτες_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *European Express*... Πειραιας 10-7-2010.
DSCN2568.jpg

DSCN2569.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *European Express*...Πειραιας 10-7- 2010.
DSCN2562.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον φιλο opelmanos_

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μα τι βαποραρος!!! Πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια!!!

----------


## nkr

Πλαινους καταπελτες εχει?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Πλαινους καταπελτες εχει?


Μάλλον οχι..
Φαίνεται κιόλας από τις φωτογραφίες..

----------


## opelmanos

> F/B *European Express*...Πειραιας 10-7- 2010.
> DSCN2562.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στον φιλο opelmanos_


 Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το πρόγραμα που μυκρίνει τις φωτό .Τις δείχνει θολές και αλλιώνει αισθητά την ποιότητα.Για τσεκάρισε το λίγο.όσο για το πλοίο σκέφτομαι να κατέβω Πειραιά να το ταξιδέψω στο πρώτο του ταξίδι!

----------


## sylver23

Καλα και σε αλλο ταξίδι πλην του πρώτου να πας το ίδιο πλοίο θα ναι...
που λεφτά για πέρα δώθε στην εποχή του Δντ...

----------


## opelmanos

> Καλα και σε αλλο ταξίδι πλην του πρώτου να πας το ίδιο πλοίο θα ναι...
> που λεφτά για πέρα δώθε στην εποχή του Δντ...


 Εμ για αυτό το σκέφτομαι όχι για τίποτα άλλο.Αλλιώς έχω όλη την διάθεση να ταξιδέψω.Αλλά στο πρώτο πάντα θα είναι το κάτι άλλο.Αν σκέφτεσαι ότι είσαι επάνω σε ένα πλοίο το οποίο θα προσεγγίσει για πρώτη φορά το νησί σου!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Όσο για το πλοίο σκέφτομαι να κατέβω Πειραιά να το ταξιδέψω στο πρώτο του ταξίδι!


Αν είναι να είσαι στο πρώτο του ταξίδι, τότε άλλοι επιβάτες δεν χρειάζονται...:mrgreen:
Ποδαρικό by OpelManos!!!:razz:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *European Express*...Πειραιας 10-7-2010.
DSCN2436.jpg

DSCN2440.jpg

DSCN2565.jpg
Για τους φιλους opelmanos,silver23, Kaptain_Nionios,Akis Dionisis,nkr

----------


## opelmanos

> Αν είναι να είσαι στο πρώτο του ταξίδι, τότε άλλοι επιβάτες δεν χρειάζονται...:mrgreen:
> Ποδαρικό by OpelManos!!!:razz:


 Εσύ κοίτα να βγάλεις καμιά φωτό το Μυτιλήνη που είχε ούτε εγώ δεν θυμάμι πόσα χρόνια να ανέβει Θεσσαλονίκη!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Εσύ κοίτα να βγάλεις καμιά φωτό το Μυτιλήνη που είχε ούτε εγώ δεν θυμάμι πόσα χρόνια να ανέβει Θεσσαλονίκη!!


Kάτι θα κάνουμε... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## plori

*Πολύ όμορφο* με τα νέα του χρώματα αλλά γιατί να μην το βάπτιζαν με ένα ελληνικό νησιώτικο όνομα .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε T.S.S. APOLLON πολυ καλες ληψεις και πρωτοτυπες, να 'σαι καλα. Σε σκαφος ησουν;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σωστα  Captain Nionios.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μιας που το εφερε η κουβεντα να σε ρωτησω. Επιτρεπεται να μπεις στον Πειραια με ιδιωτικο σκαφος, πχ με μια ταχυπλοη βαρκα 5 μετρων; Δεν σε ρωταω για να μου πεις σε τι σκαφος ησουν γιατι μπορει να σε φερνω σε δυσκολη θεση, απλα ρωταω γιατι μπορει να ξερεις αν επιτρεπεται.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ημουν σε  ΕΓ/ΤΡ Πειραια -Σαλαμινας.
 Δεν  νομιζω να επιτρεπεται.

----------


## NGV Liamone

> *Το** European Express βρίσκεται πλέον δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και συγκεκριμένα στα 200άρια.. Σύντομα λοιπόν θα έχουμε και την έναρξη των δρομολογίων του...*


Τα δρομολόγια του αρχίζουν Πέμπτη 15/7

----------


## opelmanos

> Μιας που το εφερε η κουβεντα να σε ρωτησω. Επιτρεπεται να μπεις στον Πειραια με ιδιωτικο σκαφος, πχ με μια ταχυπλοη βαρκα 5 μετρων; Δεν σε ρωταω για να μου πεις σε τι σκαφος ησουν γιατι μπορει να σε φερνω σε δυσκολη θεση, απλα ρωταω γιατι μπορει να ξερεις αν επιτρεπεται.


 Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να μπείς με το σκάφος σου στο λιμάνι και να κάνεις βόλτες αλλά το θέμα είναι που θα πάς να το αράξειςΈχω δεί πολλά ιδιωτικά σκάφη να κόβουν βόλτες στο λιμάνι .Όσο για το όνομα του πλοίου να δούμε πώς θα το συνηθίσουν οι χωριάτες οι Μυτιλινιοί (θα λεν :Κίτσου το Γιουρόπ' θα ν' άρτ' ':mrgreen :Smile: ,οι Χιώτες δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα είναι πολύ πιο εξελιγμένοι από εμάς στην Αγγλική διάλεκτο!!

----------


## Leo

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπαίνει στο κεντρικό λιμάνι φουσκωτό, ξεφούσκοτο, ταχύπλοο ή γαλέρα, αν δεν έχει προηγηθεί άδεια από το Piraeus traffic, που έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα του δώσει άδεια. Έξω από το λιμάνι κοντά στην μπούκα επίσης απαγορεύεται, ειδικά αν είσαι στην περιοχή που περνάνε οι πορείες των μεγάλων πλοίων, στέλνουν περιπολικό του Λιμενικού και σε μαζεύουν, εκτός κι αν είσαι πολύ κοντά στην Πειραϊκή και ψαρεύεις. Γενικώς η περιοχή έξω από το λιμάνι και στις κίτρινες τσαμαδούρες είναι απαγορεύμένες για όσους δεν έχουν λόγους να είναι εκεί και δεν έχουν πάρει άδεια παραμονής από το PT.

----------


## opelmanos

Τι να πω πάντως και εγώ όταν είδα τις βάρκες μέσα στο λιμάνι μου έκανε τρομερή εντύπωση και δεν κάνω πλάκα.Τέσπα όσον αφορά το πλοίο μας τώρα εκτός από τα καθιερωμένα λιμάνια να φεύγει στις 4:30 από Πειραιά όπως ο Ταξιάρχης πρίν 4 χρόνια με την Μύκονο και να περνάει (για τώρα το καλοκαίρι )η από Τήνο η απο Σύρο ώστε να υπάρχει μια σύνδεση με τις Κυκλάδες τώρα που έιναι και η περίοδος αιχμής και σίγουρα θα βόλευε πολλούς που θα ήθελαν να κάνουν μια μικρή απόδραση για τώρα το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Μανο οι βαρκες που εβλεπες  ηταν εκει για εργασιες σε ετησιες ακινησιες η για καποια αλλη συντηρηση σε πλοιο. Στο λιμανι δεν περνα τιποτε χωρις αδεια απο το  Π.Τ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* European Express*...Πειραιας 10-7-2010.
DSCN2570.jpg

DSCN2577.jpg 
_Αντε Μανο και με το καλο να το δεχτειται στο λιμανι σας_

----------


## opelmanos

> F/B* European Express*...Πειραιας 10-7-2010.
> DSCN2570.jpg
> 
> DSCN2577.jpg 
> _Αντε Μανο και με το καλο να το δεχτειται στο λιμανι σας_


Aυτό που με χαλάει πολύ στο πλοίο είναι οτί δεν έχει ανάγλυφο τριηρή και είναι ζωγραφισμένη και δεν δείχνει γνήσιο Νελοβάπορο.Τόσο πολύ πια κοστίζει ένα ανάγλυφο ??Πάντως από τα λίγα πλοία που το μπλέ του πάει.Βέβαια δεν το συζητώ λευκό και με Οriginal συνιάλα  άλλο πράμα αλλά στην εποχή μας όλα imitasion είναι :Mad:

----------


## Giovanaut

Το πλοιο ειναι "Κουκλακι", ευχαριστουμε ολους σας για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες και το περιμενουμε πως και πως...

Στο συγκεκριμενο πλοιο, που εχει υπεροχο καθρεφτη, θεωρω οτι πηγαινουν πολυ τα μπλε χρωματα στις μπαντες....!!!

----------


## konigi

Πειραιάς 11.07.2010

DSC00673.JPG

----------


## douzoune

> Για τον douzoune που το περιμένει πως και πως!
> Χθες το απόγευμα στην επιστροφή από το δοκιμαστικό του!!


Ευχαριστώ!!!
¶ντε να μας έρθει ο βάπορας!!! Κι από την δουλειά θα λουφάρω για την πρώτη του είσοδο στο λιμάνι! :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Very Happy: 
Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες από όλους! Να είστε καλά!

----------


## opelmanos

> Ευχαριστώ!!!
> ¶ντε να μας έρθει ο βάπορας!!! Κι από την δουλειά θα λουφάρω για την πρώτη του είσοδο στο λιμάνι!
> Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες από όλους! Να είστε καλά!


 Ε πρέπει και εσύ να λουφάρεις μια φορά δεν τρέχει και τίποτα για 2 ώρες αργότερα αν πάς .

----------


## vinman

*Σάββατο απογευματάκι 10 Ιουλίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97299

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97300

----------


## DimitrisT

Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες .Σύμφωνα με το online σύστημα της ΝΕΛ το πλοίο θα ξεκινάει από τον Πειραιά στις 19.30 και θα φτάνει Χίο στις 3.15 και στη Μυτιλήνη στις 6.45 και Κυριακή 21.30 με αφίξεις στα 2 νησιά στις 5.30 & 9.00 αντίστοιχα.

----------


## polykas

_Έτοιμο για δράση..._

polykas9098-88.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Στις 19:30 αύριο η αναχώρηση του πλοίου από Πειραιά με άφιξη στην Χίο στις 03:15 (7:45 ώρες) και στις 06:45 στην Μυτηλήνη (11:15 ώρες). Μόνο 45 λεπτά πιο γρήγορο από το Μυτιλήνη????

----------


## johnny7b

Από τα δοκιμαστικά κιόλας φαινόταν ότι δεν έχουν διάθεση να το τρέξουν. Μπορεί να μη μπορούν (δεν είναι και πρώτης νεότητας το βαπόρι) ούτως ή άλλως δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερο λόγο. Και μόνο που θα διπλώσει το Μυτηλήνη με κάποιο που είναι οριακά πιο γρήγορο αρκεί.

----------


## gasim

...και με Κυριακάτικο Μυτιλήνη-Πειραιάς σε 10 ώρες direct... 9:00 αναχώρηση από Μυτιλήνη, 19:00 άφιξη Πειραιάς.

¶ντε, καλορίζικο.

----------


## Apostolos

> ... 19:00 άφιξη Πειραιάς.
> 
> ¶ντε, καλορίζικο.



Χμμμμ!!! Θα γίνει χαλασμος απο φώτο...  :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

Τα δρομολόγια του European Express σύμφωνα με το openseas :Wink: 

Αναχωρήσεις από τον Πειραιά κάθε Τρίτη-Πέμπτη-Σάββατο(19:30) για Χίο (03:15-03:55) και Μυτιλήνη (06:45), και κάθε Κυριακή από Πειραιά (21:30) για Χίο (05-15-05:55) και Μυτιλήνη (08:45)

Αναχωρήσεις από Μυτιλήνη κάθε Δευτέρα-Τετάρτη-Παρασκευή (19:30) για Χίο (22:20-23:00) και Πειραιά (07:00) και κάθε Κυριακή από Μυτιλήνη (09:00) γιά Πειραιά (19:00) [*express*]

----------


## GiannisV

Ρε παιδιά τιμές δεν είπατε εκεί παίζεται όλο το παιχνίδι.

----------


## Thanasis89

Λογικά, δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση των τιμών από το άλλο πλοίο της εταιρείας μιας και δεν πρόκειται για κάτι "καινούριο" (κάτι δηλαδή που χρειάζεται διαφήμιση και στήριξη από συγκεκριμένη τιμολογιακή πολιτική). Αν εκείνες διαφοροποιηθούν θα ακολουθήσουν τις πρακτικές των ημερών περί προσφορών. 
Βέβαια, το καλύτερο όλων θα ήταν να μειωθούν οι τιμές των εισητηρίων...

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Χθεσινό άρθρο:
http://www.emprosnet.gr/Economy/?Ent...c-7e852d675378

----------


## opelmanos

To πλοίο διστυχώς μας την έσκασε δεν έχει δρομολόγιο σήμερα τσάμπα χαρές τσάμπα η ζέστη και τσαμπα που κατεβήκα στο λιμάνι .Βέβαια με πείραξε κάτι άλλο που είδα στο λιμάνι και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το πλοίο :Mad:

----------


## speedrunner

Σύμφωνα με το openseas  η αναχώρηση του πλοίου μετατέθηκε για τις 22:00.

----------


## opelmanos

> Σύμφωνα με το openseas η αναχώρηση του πλοίου μετατέθηκε για τις 22:00.


 Aυτό που συμβαίνει σε αυτή την περίπτωση έχει να κάνει με τα έγραφα του πλοίου.

----------


## 2nd mate

Πάμε....άντε καλοτάξιδο. :Razz:

----------


## Giovanaut

Καλα του ταξιδια και ο Αη Νικολας παντα στην πλωρη του....!!!
Ολα να του πανε καλα κι ευχομαι να αγαπηθει και να αγκαλιαστει απο τον κοσμο...!!!!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Ρε παιδιά τιμές δεν είπατε εκεί παίζεται όλο το παιχνίδι.


 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΧΙΟΣ
  2κλινη εξωτερικη 75 Ε
  3κλινη εσωτερικη 61 Ε
  Ι Χ < 4,25 86 Ε
  αεροπορικα 29 Ε
  moto < 250cc 20 E

ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ
2κλινη εξωτερικη 83 Ε
3κλινη εσωτερικη 73 Ε
ΑΒ 4κλινη εσωτερικη 60 Ε
deck 29 E
I X < 4,25 100 E
moto <250 cc 20 E

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Aνοιχτα της αναβυσσου αυτη την στιγμη και με ταχυτητα ικανοποιητικη 20 και κατι λιγα μιλακια αλλα εντυπωση τα 20 μιλια απο τις ακτες

----------


## erenShip

> Aνοιχτα της αναβυσσου αυτη την στιγμη και με ταχυτητα ικανοποιητικη 20 και κατι λιγα μιλακια αλλα εντυπωση τα 20 μιλια απο τις ακτες


ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Surprised:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Tυχερε προφανως απο μπαλκονι

----------


## erenShip

> Tυχερε προφανως απο μπαλκονι


τυχερη! ναι από μπαλκονι......

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

σε ζηλευω καμμια προγνωση απο κανεναν για το πρωτο ταξιδι Δυσβατο ή Καμπανο?Εγω λεω Καμπανο

----------


## parianos

Περιμενω να δω τις φωτο του πλοιου το εσωτερικο του...

----------


## opelmanos

Ε όλο και κάτι θα κάνουμε αύριο  :Surprised:

----------


## nikosnasia

> Ε όλο και κάτι θα κάνουμε αύριο


Μεσημέριασε και ρεπορτάζ δεν βλέπω άντε να δούμε και εμείς που έτυχε να λείπουμε μακρυά.

----------


## gnikles

Ας κάνω μία μικρή αρχή φίλε Νίκο!!!!
DSC00774.JPG
DSC00793.JPG
DSC00781.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Σ'ευχαριστούμε φίλε Γιώργο για την ανταπόκριση!!!!!!!

----------


## gnikles

Θέλω μάλιστα να πω ότι πρώτη φορά μετά από πολλά χρόνια άκουσα πλοίο να σφυρίζει μισή ώρα έγινε χαμός!!!!

----------


## Leo

Κάποιοι άλλοι μάλιστα είπαν ότι η μπουρού του βαποριού είναι μελωδική....  :Very Happy: . Επίσης είπαν ότι έχουν και αποδέιξεις, εν αναμονή να πάρουνε μια ανάσα από την δουλειά.... κι έρχονται  :Wink: .

----------


## gnikles

> Κάποιοι άλλοι μάλιστα είπαν ότι η μπουρού του βαποριού είναι μελωδική.... . Επίσης είπαν ότι έχουν και αποδέιξεις, εν αναμονή να πάρουνε μια ανάσα από την δουλειά.... κι έρχονται .


 Έτσι ακριβώς απίθανη μπουρού :Very Happy: !!!!!!

----------


## douzoune

> Κάποιοι άλλοι μάλιστα είπαν ότι η μπουρού του βαποριού είναι μελωδική.... . Επίσης είπαν ότι έχουν και αποδέιξεις, εν αναμονή να πάρουνε μια ανάσα από την δουλειά.... κι έρχονται .


Χωρίς ανάσα!!!

Για όλους εσάς που περιμένετε ανταπόκριση!
Μας τρέλανε ο Καπτα Μανώλης με την μπουρού!!!!! Δυστυχώς δεν έχω χρόνο να επεξεργαστώ το βίντεο για να απολαύσουμε το πρώτο ρεμέτζο στην Μυτιλήνη....όταν μπορέσω θα το βάλω.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98100
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98101

----------


## gnikles

> Χωρίς ανάσα!!!
> 
> Για όλους εσάς που περιμένετε ανταπόκριση!
> Μας τρέλανε ο Καπτα Μανώλης με την μπουρού!!!!! Δυστυχώς δεν έχω χρόνο να επεξεργαστώ το βίντεο για να απολαύσουμε το πρώτο ρεμέτζο στην Μυτιλήνη....όταν μπορέσω θα το βάλω.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98100
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98101


 ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Δημητρό τέρας ο βάπορας!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Καλοριζικος ο βαπορας....!!!
Ευχαριστουμε για τα ρεπορταζ και αναμενουμε πολλα περισσοτερα.... :Wink:

----------


## Amorgos66

...ελα παιδια,...ειμαστε όλο αυτια....!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Αν δεν ακούσω σφυριξιά δεν σχολιάζω douzoune, θα ευχυθώ στο πλοίο και το πλήρωμα καλά ταξίδια και καλές δουλειές. Τελικά είναι βάπορας με αναλογίες βαπορίσιες και θεαματικό μήκος της πλώρης. Ευχαριτούμε gnikles και douzoune  :Very Happy: , να είστε καλά!!!!!

Για την ιστορία θα σας παραθέσω και ένα ρεκόρ που συνέλαβα τυχαία, ώστε να μην υπάρχουν και αμφιβολίες, για το τι ψάρια πιάνουμε. 
euex1.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Γιώργο και Δημήτρη!!!! Υπέροχες εικόνες!!! Καλά ταξίδια στον βάπορα!!!!

----------


## douzoune

Κάτι πρόχειρο στα γρήγορα για την μπουρού...
Δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο λόγω του αέρα (ήμουν αρκετά ψηλά)....αλλά νομίζω μια γεύση μπορείτε να πάρετε!

----------


## Ergis

> Κάτι πρόχειρο στα γρήγορα για την μπουρού...
> Δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο λόγω του αέρα (ήμουν αρκετά ψηλά)....αλλά νομίζω μια γεύση μπορείτε να πάρετε!


η αληθεια ειναι οτι μπερδευτηκα λιγο...ποια ηταν,η πρωτη ή η δευτερη;; :Confused:

----------


## STRATHGOS

Kai se ligo anaxoroume gia peiraia!!
DSC00873.jpg
DSC00871.jpg
 :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες ανταποκρίσεις απο όλους σας. Ευχαριστούμεεεεεεεεεεεεε :Razz:

----------


## nikosnasia

Ευχαριστούμε όλους σας για το υλικό. Τον Μάνο δεν είδα πουθενά, τι έγινε και χάθηκε;

----------


## despo

Να λοιπον πως τα φέρνει η ζωή και το πλοίο μετα απο πολυετείς περιπλανήσεις, ενοικιάσεις, παροπλισμούς αλλά και έκτακτη επισκευή στη Γερμανία έφτασε να δρομολογηθεί στην ακτοπλοία. Δεν έχει τόσο μεγάλη σημασία η ηλικία του, αφου είχε πραγματοποιήσει μια πολυ πετυχημένη (κατα τη γνώμη μου) μετασκευή, αλλά η αδυναμία του να  ταξειδεψει με Ελληνική σημαία είναι οπως και να το κάνουμε ενα αρνητικό στοιχείο. Τέλος αφου ασυζητητί κατατάσσεται σε ενα πανέμορφο σκαρί πλοίου, θέλω να πιστεύω οτι θα εξακολουθήσει να υπάρχει στην ακτοπλοία, αφου με τέτοιο ανταγωνσιμό δεν μπορεί να κανεις να ξέρει τι θα επακολουθήσει μετα τον Οκτώβριο, οταν ολοι θα κληθούν να κάνουν τον απολογισμό τους και υπενθυμίζω οτι τα πρώτα σημάδια του ολοκληρωτικού μονοπωλίου στη γραμμή Ικαρίας - Σάμου ηδη άρχισαν να εμφανίζονται - Προς το παρόν η εξαφάνιση θέσεων στο γκαράζ.

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το Ναυτιλία.Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους για την ανταπόκριση,πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες.
 Το European Express στο λιμάνι της Χίου πριν από λίγο  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Ευχαριστούμε όλους σας για το υλικό. Τον Μάνο δεν είδα πουθενά, τι έγινε και χάθηκε;


Δεν χάθηκε ο Μάνος απλά αυτές οι μέρες είναι άς τα να πάν κ.Νίκο.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98150

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98151

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98152

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98153

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98155

----------


## nisiotis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Θα ήταν ιεροσυλία να πώ ότι η μπουρού μου θύμισε κάτι από ΣΑΠΦΩ;

----------


## opelmanos

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Θα ήταν ιεροσυλία να πώ ότι η μπουρού μου θύμισε κάτι από ΣΑΠΦΩ;


 Αυτή όμως είναι η αλήθεια φίλε μου .Και η τσιμινιέρα μου θύμισε Όμηρο.

----------


## opelmanos

Η πρώτη είσοδος του στο λιμάνι
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98157

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98159

----------


## Thanasis89

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά ! Εύχομαι να το χαρείτε όπως επιθυμείτε το πλοίο ! Καλορίζικο στην γραμμή και καλές θάλασσες να έχει...

----------


## STRATHGOS

DSC00895.jpg
DSC00875.jpg
DSC00874.jpg
DSC00889.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Στρατηγε μου σου βγαζω το καπελο και ας φαω καμπανα

----------


## STRATHGOS

DSC00908.jpg
DSC00899.jpg
DSC00907.jpg
DSC00897.jpg :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Στρατηγέ λαμβάνω τη τιμή να σας αναφέρω, ότι όλες είναι ........ υπέροχεςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς  ςςςςςςςςς:-o :Smile:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Στη δεύτερη φώτο, σαν ενυδρείο μοιάζει.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## opelmanos

Κι όμως η τσιμινιέρα του κόβει 2 μίλια:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## gasim

...το μέτρησε αυτό κανείς?  Σε προσομοίωση?  Στην πραγματικότητα, αυτό είναι αδύνατο...

----------


## plori

Πολύ όμορφο σε όλα του.

----------


## opelmanos

> ...το μέτρησε αυτό κανείς? Σε προσομοίωση? Στην πραγματικότητα, αυτό είναι αδύνατο...


 Mην βαράτε χιούμορ ήταν !

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Mην βαράτε χιούμορ ήταν !


Mόλις έκλεισα το Κλιματιστικό...
Δε το χρειαζόμουν ούτως ή άλλως..

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

opelmanos τα ανεκδοτα του σταθη στο ραδιο αρβυλα παντως δε τα επιασες

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Για να μας πει και καποιος τωρα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ειχε προβλημα με το βυθισμα του και το βαθος του λιμανιου τοσο σε Χιο οσο και σε Μυτιληνη με αποτελεσμα να εχει μιση λιμενολεκανη για ρεμετζο με το EUROPEAN ισχυει κατι τετοιο γιατι λογικα πρεπει να εχουν τα ιδια βυθισματα με κανα μετρο διαφορα παντα λιγοτερο το δευτερο

----------


## pantelis2009

To European Express στις 13/07/2010 στον Πειραιά κάνοντας δοκιμαστικό στα σωστικά. Χαρισμένη σε opelmanos, erenShip, alcaeos, Akis Dionisis, DeepBlue, T.S.S. APOLLON & plori :Surprised: . 

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 06 13-07-2010.jpg

----------


## alcaeos

ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε παντελη για την αφιερωση αλλα και για την φοτο !!!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

DSC00904.jpg
DSC00906.jpg
DSC00905.jpg
DSC00894.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Σημερινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά.Για τους pantelis2009,nkr,vinman,dokimakos21,T.S.S. APOLLON,BEN BRUCE,Tasos@@@,Leo,polykas,Trakman,diagoras,erenSh  ip, και όλους τους φίλους του Ιάπωνα :Wink:  P1040708.jpg

P1040710.jpg

P1040712.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Συνέχεια...για όλους εσάς :Wink:  P1040713.jpg

P1040714.jpg

P1040715.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε όλους για τα εκτενή ρεπορτάζ από όλα τα λιμάνια, εντός και εκτός. Από ότι έδχω δει μέχρι τώρα βρίσκω το πλοίο αξιοπρεπέστατο και σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν φαίνεται η ηλικία του.

----------


## opelmanos

Το θέμα είναι οτί έχει μια βουλημία στο κάπνισμα καπετάνιε αλλά εντάξει η γνωστή παροιμία λέει:Να δέχεσαι τον άλλον με τα ελατώματα του:-D

----------


## Leo

Παρόλο που έχει την Κυπριακή σημαία, οι συνήθειες του Μάνο είναι αμιγώς Ελληνικές  :Very Happy: , ως προς το κάπνισμα!

----------


## Ellinis

Θα συμφωνήσει οτι το καράβι είναι πραγματικά όμορφο (για τα γούστα μου). Ελπίζω να τα πάει καλά και να στεριώσει, αν και το χθεσινό φορτίου που είδα να ...μην έχει δεν ήταν και τόσο ελπιδοφόρο.

Με την ευκαιρία, δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει μπεί στην ίσαλο η σήμανση για τα bow thruster κ.τ.λ;

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχος Βάπορας. Ευχαριστώ φίλε DeepBlue, θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα. :Wink:

----------


## gnikles

Πρίν από λίγο.Καλό ταξίδι!!!!
DSC00797.JPG

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Το πλοίο και στο site της εταιρείας! 
http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=331

----------


## GIANNIS ALEX

Υπέροχες φώτο και ευχαριστούμε όλους σας.
Να είναι καλοτάξιδο και να το βλέπουμε να στολίζει τα λιμάνια μας

----------


## sparti

Παδια το καραβια χιο μυτιλινη παει ?

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το European Express λίγη ώρα πριν ξεκινήσει το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο προς Χίο και Μυτιλήνη.. 
*P7154516.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Παδια το καραβια χιο μυτιλινη παει ?


Τόοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοσο καιρό τι λέμε???

----------


## Ergis

> Παδια το καραβια χιο μυτιλινη παει ?


ειναι ο ορισμος του "κουβεντα να γινεται"......

----------


## opelmanos

> ειναι ο ορισμος του "κουβεντα να γινεται"......


Ε εντάξει ρε παιδιά παιδί είναι δεν υπάρχει λόγος τώρα να αρχίσει καβγάς πάλι ,πάμε παρακάτω :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

Πολυ ομορφες οι ανταποκρισεις σας....!!!
Μακαρι να το απολαυσω κι απο κοντα συντομα.....!!!!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Ε εντάξει ρε παιδιά παιδί είναι δεν υπάρχει λόγος τώρα να αρχίσει καβγάς πάλι ,πάμε παρακάτω


 Παρακατω εχει μια ανεπισημη κοντρα για τους ais-maniac μεταξυ europian και λισσος και λεω ανεπισημη γιατι το ενα θα παει απο στενο και το αλλο καμπανο

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Η οποια κοντρα φαινεται να γινεται και επισημη γιατι και τα δυο δειχνουν κατευθυνση το Δυσβατο.Αν γινει αυτο και με δεδομενη την τωρινη διαφορα ταχυτητας στη Γυαρο θα εχουμε προσπερασμα.Η ΝΕΛ κατι μου λεει οτι παει να κερδισει το χαμενο εδαφος αποψε

----------


## Ergis

> Η οποια κοντρα φαινεται να γινεται και επισημη γιατι και τα δυο δειχνουν κατευθυνση το Δυσβατο.Αν γινει αυτο και με δεδομενη την τωρινη διαφορα ταχυτητας στη Γυαρο θα εχουμε προσπερασμα.Η ΝΕΛ κατι μου λεει οτι παει να κερδισει το χαμενο εδαφος αποψε


με διαφορα 4 κομβων και την αποσταση τοσο μικρη δεν πιστευω οτι τιθεται θεμα κοντρας......

----------


## Leo

> Η οποια κοντρα φαινεται να γινεται και επισημη γιατι και τα δυο δειχνουν κατευθυνση το Δυσβατο.Αν γινει αυτο και με δεδομενη την τωρινη διαφορα ταχυτητας στη Γυαρο θα εχουμε προσπερασμα.Η ΝΕΛ κατι μου λεει οτι παει να κερδισει το χαμενο εδαφος αποψε


Για να μην λέμε κόντρα, ανόμοια πράγματα ασ δούμε τι πάει, την δεδομένη στιγμή το κάθε πλοίο και ότι σε κανα δύωρο, οότε θα διαπιστώσουμε το Εuropean θα ειναι μπροστά. Μαθαίνει το δρόμο μέσω Δίσβατου με πλοηγό το Λισσός  :Very Happy: 

ee_li.JPG

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Για να μην λέμε κόντρα, ανόμοια πράγματα ασ δούμε τι πάει, την δεδομένη στιγμή το κάθε πλοίο και ότι σε κανα δύωρο, οότε θα διαπιστώσουμε το Εuropean θα ειναι μπροστά. Μαθαίνει το δρόμο μέσω Δίσβατου με πλοηγό το Λισσός 
> 
> ee_li.JPG


 Eγω ομως λεω οτι το eyropean θα περασει πρωτο καπου στη γυαρο θα ειναι διπλα διπλα και στο στενο 7 λεπτα μπροστα γιατι αν το ηθελε πλοηγο λογικα θα ειχε μειωσει και ταχυτητα ενω ερχεται ακαθεκτο με διαφορα απο 3 μεχρι 4 μιλια στη ταχυτητα και λιγοτερο απο 3 μιλια στην αποσταση

----------


## Leo

> Eγω ομως λεω οτι το eyropean θα περασει πρωτο καπου στη γυαρο θα ειναι διπλα διπλα και στο στενο 7 λεπτα μπροστα γιατι αν το ηθελε πλοηγο λογικα θα ειχε μειωσει και ταχυτητα ενω ερχεται ακαθεκτο με διαφορα απο 3 μεχρι 4 μιλια στη ταχυτητα και λιγοτερο απο 3 μιλια στην αποσταση



 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  σωστά τα λες αλλά άμα θυμώσει η Λισσάρα κάντε στην μπάντα όλοιιιιι !!!!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> σωστά τα λες αλλά άμα θυμώσει η Λισσάρα κάντε στην μπάντα όλοιιιιι !!!!


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα! Το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει στο European είναι να το φλομώσει στην κάπνα! Αν πάλι θέλει να συνεργαστεί, πρέπει να κάνει στην μπάντα να περάσει το καινούριο μοντέλο! :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> σωστά τα λες αλλά άμα θυμώσει η Λισσάρα κάντε στην μπάντα όλοιιιιι !!!!


ΠΕΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΟ!!!!! :Razz: :-D:-D

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Leo αφου δεν λυσσαξε μεχρι τωρα εχει κανει αντιλυσσικο για ανεβασε τωρα μια ανταποκριση απο το AIS γιατι εγω δεν το χω

----------


## Leo

Για τον αγχώδη ΑΝΔΡΟΣ  :Wink: 

ee_lis.JPG

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Για τον αγχώδη ΑΝΔΡΟΣ 
> 
> ee_lis.JPG


 Οντως ανχωνομαι επρεπε να την εχω αραξει τωρα εκει στο στενο με την φωτογραφικη ανα χειρας για live και οχι απο δω που ειμαι για το αποτελεσμα δεν ανχωνομαι ειναι ηλιου φαινοτερο

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Πε πε περασε ετσι να θυμομαστε παλιες καλες εποχες

----------


## Leo

Φίλε μου χαλάρωσε, τελείωσε... νάτοοοο

eex_lis.JPG

καληνύχτα σε όλους και καλό ταξιδάκι στα πλοία!!!!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Φίλε μου χαλάρωσε, τελείωσε... νάτοοοο
> 
> eex_lis.JPG
> 
> καληνύχτα σε όλους και καλό ταξιδάκι στα πλοία!!!!


 Καληνυχτα χαλαρος ειμαι απλα τα χαιρομαι κατι τετοια

----------


## Rocinante

> Φίλε μου χαλάρωσε, τελείωσε... νάτοοοο
> 
> eex_lis.JPG
> 
> καληνύχτα σε όλους και καλό ταξιδάκι στα πλοία!!!!


 Και στα ελεγα εγω περσι αλλα δεν με ακουσες να βαλουμε διοδια.....:mrgreen:.
Μονο να μου φωναζεις ηξερες να βγαζω τις πετρες...

----------


## Leo

Είδες? άνοιξαν νέοι δρόμοι.... Στην σύνταξη θα πάμε να βάλουμε μια τροχοβίλλα εκεί κάτω να καραβολατρούμε, να μην φοβόμαστε και τις γαΐλες
... :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Εσεις απο την μια εγω απο την αλλη ετσι roci?

----------


## Rocinante

> Εσεις απο την μια εγω απο την αλλη ετσι roci?


Κατσε μπορει να μας κανουν και γεφυρα. :Very Happy: 
Παντως πλακα πλακα αν ηταν γνωστο απο πριν πιστευω οτι οι Ανδριωτες και Τηνιακοι καραβολατρες θα την εκαναν την τρελα βραδυατικα να πανε στο στενο. Τετοια περασματα ειναι σπανια.
Τωρα βεβαια αν αρχισει και επαναλαμβανεται η ιστορια αυτη καποιους τυλαχιστον Τηνιακους τους βλεπω να δοκιμασουν να σπασουν τα αυτοκινητα τους .
Polykas ας πουμε.........

----------


## Leo

dokimakos... πριν τον Γιώργο, αύριο  :Razz:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Καλα εσεις εχετε και ενα ξωκλησι εκει αν θυμαμαι καλα εμεις που δεν εχουμε ουτε μονοπατι με βλεπω να παιρνω φουσκωτο

----------


## Rocinante

> dokimakos... πριν τον Γιώργο, αύριο


Βρε συ Leo εσυ ποτε θα κατεβεις κατω;
Δεν πας προς τα εκει να μας βγαλεις καμια νυχτερινη το European και το Λισσος μιας που εισαι και εμπειρος στον συγκεκριμενο δρομο;
Τωρα βεβαια υπαρχει ενα θεμα, τα ντουμανια που βγαζουν τα 2 συγκεκριμενα πλοια μηπως σε μαυρισουν αλλα μαλλον εσυ δεν εχεις προβλημα ως fan του Βαπορα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

γνωθτοθ προβοκατοραθ του Χορθα

----------


## Leo

Κάρολε, αλλού τα περίμενα εδώ μου τα ρίξε!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Αστο roci το διπλαρωμα στη Γυαρο το χω εγω απο την Παλιοπολη και αν μου πεσει χαμηλα ανεβαινω και μεχρι το ΜΠΑΛΚΟΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

Ξέρει κανένας εάν το πλοίο περνά συχνά από το Δύσβατο (όπως στην κόντρα με το Λισσός)? Δεν έχω περάσει ποτέ από το συγκεκριμένο στενό και θα ταξιδέψω σύντομα με το βαπόρι γι'αυτό ρωτάω.

----------


## Leo

> Ξέρει κανένας εάν το πλοίο περνά συχνά από το Δύσβατο (όπως στην κόντρα με το Λισσός)? Δεν έχω περάσει ποτέ από το συγκεκριμένο στενό και θα ταξιδέψω σύντομα με το βαπόρι γι'αυτό ρωτάω.


Οι πιθανότητες να περάσεις από το Δίσβατο σε ποσοστό πάνω από 50% έχεις μόνο με το Λισσός. Το European Express πέρασε χθες για πρώτη φορά, δεν ξέρουμε τις προθέσεις ή τις συνήθειες του ακόμη.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Yποθέτω πως μάλλον δοκιμαστικά πέρασε χτες από το Δύσβατο για να δει αν θα έχει κάποια μείωση στο χρόνο το του ταξιδιού...
Είδωμεν στα επόμενα δρομολόγια..

----------


## waterman

από όσο γνωρίζω, η διαδρομή σε ναυτικά μίλια μέσω Δύσβατου ή Κάβο Ντόρου δεν έχει διαφορά υπολογίσημη για τον χρόνο του ταξιδιού - please feel free to correct me if I am wrong.

η επιλογή του Δύσβατου είναι συνήθως προτιμότερη για κάλυψη από τον καιρό και προφανώς για λιγότερη ταλαιπωρία στους επιβάτες.

----------


## Apostolos

> όπως στην κόντρα με το Λισσός


   Που την είδες αγόρι μου την κόντρα με το Λισσός? Κόντρα είναι όταν 2 πλοία με παρόμοια ταχύτητα ανοίγουν στο 100% σε συνθήκες φωτισμού (για να βλέπει ο κόσμος) και κοντά κοντά, όχι στο 1 ν.μ.
Μην λέτε πράγματα που αποπροσανατολίζουν τον κόσμο και δημιουργούν εντάσεις από το τίποτε...

Υ.Γ. Αν θες να πας από το Δύσβατο επέλεξε το Λισσος που περνά πάντα απο το στενό




> από όσο γνωρίζω, η διαδρομή σε ναυτικά μίλια μέσω  Δύσβατου ή Κάβο Ντόρου δεν έχει διαφορά υπολογίσημη για τον χρόνο του  ταξιδιού - please feel free to correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> η επιλογή του Δύσβατου είναι συνήθως προτιμότερη για κάλυψη από τον  καιρό και προφανώς για λιγότερη ταλαιπωρία στους επιβάτες.


Εκτός απο την καλύτερη πλέυση σε καιρό, ειναι και κατα 2 νμ ποιό κοντά και δέν έχεις το σχεδόν πάντα βορινό ρευμα που σου ρίχνει την ταχύτητα κατα 2 κομβους

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι πληροφορίες, Apostolos σχετικά με το πέρασμα στο Δύσβατο. Είθισται συχνά τις απλές προσπεράσεις οι καραβολάτρες να τις ονομάζουν κόντρες άσχετα εάν όπως λέτε δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα. Εξάλλου η λέξη αυτή αναφέρθηκε αρχικά για το εν λόγω συμβάν...

----------


## polykas

Χθεσινή αναχώρηση ... :Very Happy: 


polykas79877-78979-987.jpg

----------


## karystos

Η πορεία από το Δύσβατο είναι μη νόμιμη επειδή το πλοίο απομακρύνεται από στεριά περισσότερο από όσο επιτρέπει η κλάση του. Η πορεία από Φάσσα, Καμπανό ξεπερνάει αυτή τη δυσκολία επειδή ανάμεσα σε Καμπανό και Μάστιχο υπάρχουν οι Καλόγεροι. Ψιλά γράμματα βέβαια, τα λέμε για την ιστορία. Η απόσταση είναι περίπου η ίδια. Τα ρεύματα είναι μάλλον πιο ευνοικά από πάνω. Ο καπετάνιος του EUROPEAN EXPRESS είναι παλιός στη γραμμή οπότε όπως περνούσε με το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ έτσι θα περνάει και τώρα. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι ο Φραγκιαδάκης και στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ο Χάρης.

----------


## taxiarhis

> Η πορεία από το Δύσβατο είναι μη νόμιμη επειδή το πλοίο απομακρύνεται από στεριά περισσότερο από όσο επιτρέπει η κλάση του. Η πορεία από Φάσσα, Καμπανό ξεπερνάει αυτή τη δυσκολία επειδή ανάμεσα σε Καμπανό και Μάστιχο υπάρχουν οι Καλόγεροι. Ψιλά γράμματα βέβαια, τα λέμε για την ιστορία. Η απόσταση είναι περίπου η ίδια. Τα ρεύματα είναι μάλλον πιο ευνοικά από πάνω. Ο καπετάνιος του EUROPEAN EXPRESS είναι παλιός στη γραμμή οπότε όπως περνούσε με το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ έτσι θα περνάει και τώρα. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι ο Φραγκιαδάκης και στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ο Χάρης.


Στο EUROPEAN ειναι ο Φραγκιαδακης και στο ΜYΤΙΛΗΝΗ ο Λευτερης Καρυστινος.

----------


## douzoune

Κάποιοι κατηγόρησαν τις πρώτες φωτό ότι ήταν από την λάθος γωνία σε σχέση με τον ήλιο!!! :Very Happy:  :Razz: :mrgreen:
Ας τους αφιερώσουμε την σημερινή αναχώρηση!!! :Razz: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99005

----------


## MYTILENE

> Κάποιοι κατηγόρησαν τις πρώτες φωτό ότι ήταν από την λάθος γωνία σε σχέση με τον ήλιο!!!:mrgreen:
> Ας τους αφιερώσουμε την σημερινή αναχώρηση!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99005


 Πάλι με τσιτωμένο γκαραζάκι  έφυγε και κάποιοι τραβάνε τις......!!!!Καλά ταξίδια να έχει και να το αγαπήσει ο κόσμος γιατί είναι ωραίο και άνετο καραβάκι!!!Ωραία φώτο τρελλέ...

----------


## parianos

Μολις ειδα τις φωτο του εσωτερικου, πραγματι ειναι πολυ ωραιο....του ευχομαι καλα ταξιδια....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Κάποιοι κατηγόρησαν τις πρώτες φωτό ότι ήταν από την λάθος γωνία σε σχέση με τον ήλιο!!!:mrgreen:
> Ας τους αφιερώσουμε την σημερινή αναχώρηση!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99005


Έπρεπε να τα ακούσεις...
Με κόντρα ήλιο δεν βγάζουμε φωτογραφίες..

Όχι πως δεν το έχω κάνει κι εγώ...

----------


## gnikles

Σημερινή αναχώρηση για όλους τους φίλους του βάπορα!!!!!
DSC00824.JPG
DSC00826.JPG
DSC00828.JPG
DSC00834.JPG
DSC00836.JPG

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Φιλε apostole να εξηγησω λιγο το σκεπτικο της κοντρας γιατι απο μενα αναφερθηκε χτες. Σαφως και δεν το εννοουσα με την κυριολεξια της λεξης γιατι με 4 μιλια σχεδον διαφορα στην ταχυτητα και σε τετοια αποσταση ταξιδιου ειναι ατοπο.Ισως ομως δεδομενου του οτι το λισσος ειναι ανταγωνιστης και μαλιστα σε μια εταιρεια που ειναι χρονια εδραιωμενη σε αυτη τη γραμμη θεωρηθηκε σκοπιμο να δειξουν σε ολους οτι το συγκεκριμενο βαπορι αξιζει να παρει μεγαλυτερο μερτικο στην πιτα της γραμμης και γι αυτο υπηρχε κοντρα.Το σωστο σκεπτικο το εχουν μονο οι καπεταναιοι των δυο πλοιων και το αν καναν κοντρα ή οχι το ξερουν εκεινοι καλυτερα απο εμας.Εμεις παντως χτες το βραδυ ζησαμε στιγμες παλιων εποχων που στηνομαστε στο Πατροκλο να δουμε ποιος θα περασει πρωτος

----------


## Giovanaut

Παντως εδω που τα λεμε μαλλον θα πρεπει να στηθουν διαφορα παρατειρητηρια του nautilia στα κατα τοπους περασματα.....!!!!

Το πρωτο θα ειναι στο Δυσβατο... :Very Happy: 

Ασχετο αλλα εφυγε ο καπτα Χαρης απο το Μυτιληνη....???

----------


## opelmanos

> Παντως εδω που τα λεμε μαλλον θα πρεπει να στηθουν διαφορα παρατειρητηρια του nautilia στα κατα τοπους περασματα.....!!!!
> 
> Το πρωτο θα ειναι στο Δυσβατο...
> 
> Ασχετο αλλα εφυγε ο καπτα Χαρης απο το Μυτιληνη....???


 Ναι και στην θέση του ανέβαλε ο κ.Λευτέρης Καρυστινός!!

----------


## karavatoss

ομορφο βαπορι,καλα ταξιδια να χει.σας ευχαριστουμε ολους για τα ρεπορταζ!!!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ναι και στην θέση του ανέβαλε ο κ.Λευτέρης Καρυστινός!!



Ο καπτα-Λευτέρης ανέλαβε?? Πατριώτη κ σχεδόν συγχωριανέ  καλά ταξίδια!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Παντως εδω που τα λεμε μαλλον θα πρεπει να στηθουν διαφορα παρατειρητηρια του nautilia στα κατα τοπους περασματα.....!!!!
> 
> Το πρωτο θα ειναι στο Δυσβατο...
> 
> Ασχετο αλλα εφυγε ο καπτα Χαρης απο το Μυτιληνη....???


 Για το Δυσβατο εθελοντης εγω

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Για το Δυσβατο εθελοντης εγω


Ωραία...
Εφοδιάζεσαι... 
Αντίσκηνο, ξηρά τροφή, ένα καθρέπτη, έναν αφρό ξυρίσματος, λίγα εξω/εσω-ρούχα, κανα δυο τρία μαγιό και με μια πετσέτα μαζί με αντηλιακό και γυαλιά ηλίου...
Αααααα και μπαταρίες για το κινητό...
Από Δευτέρα, πας και στήνεις τσαντίρι για μία βδομάδα στο Δύσβατο...
 :Wink:  :Cool:  :Razz: :mrgreen::shock:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Ωραία...
> Εφοδιάζεσαι... 
> Αντίσκηνο, ξηρά τροφή, ένα καθρέπτη, έναν αφρό ξυρίσματος, λίγα εξω/εσω-ρούχα, κανα δυο τρία μαγιό και με μια πετσέτα μαζί με αντηλιακό και γυαλιά ηλίου...
> Αααααα και μπαταρίες για το κινητό...
> Από Δευτέρα, πας και στήνεις τσαντίρι για μία βδομάδα στο Δύσβατο...
> :mrgreen::shock:


 Εχω αποριες 1)αντισκηνο γιατι καλοκαιρι ειναι μια τεντα φτανει 2)καθρεφτη και αφρο ξυρισματος γιατι λες να σε δει κανεις εκει και πρεπει να εισαι και ωραιος 3)εσω-εξω ρουχα που θα πας τι να τα κανεις για χωρο στα μαγιο συμφωνω και στη πετσετα στο αντηλιακο ενταξει εχω και αυτο το φυσικο γυφτε χρωματακι 4)μπαταριες για το κινητο γιατι ας μας χασει και κανενας ολοι πρεπει να μας βρισκου συν και οτι ξεχασες κατι βασικο ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ θελουμε?

----------


## opelmanos

Eτοιμαστείτε την Κυριακή το πρωί  στο expess που κάνει το βαπόρι ίσως σταθείτε τυχεροί και περάσει από το Δίσβατο.Λίγη προσοχή μόνο στα τσακάλια το βράδυ να δώσετε και στα σκυλιά που έχει η περιοχή :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Το Δίσβατο εξυπηρετεί την γραμμή της Χίου όχι όμως και το κατευθείαν από προς Μυτιλήνη. Κάντε υπομονή μπορεί να κάτσει κάτι καλύτερο για ημερήσιο πέρασμα αργότερα τον Χειμώνα μετά απο απαγορευτικά κλπ.

----------


## nikosnasia

Εν πλω με το EUROPEAN χθες  22 Ιουλίου.
DSCN6303.JPG

DSCN6318.JPG

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Πες μας τωρα οτι σου ανοιξανε τη γεφυρα να πεσω απο την καρεκλα

----------


## opelmanos

Φίλε μου εντάξει δύσκολο μεν να πάς στην γέφυρα ενός πλοίου αλλά ακατόρθωτο δε αν το πείς με ευγενικό τρόπο.Είναι όμως και στην κρίση του πλοιάρχου και του αξιωματικού υπηρεσίας αν μπορούν και τους επιτρέπουν να δέχονται επισκέψεις στην γέφυρα!

----------


## nikosnasia

E φυσικά με ευγενικό τρόπο Μάνο. Δεν το απαιτούμε, παρακαλούμε.
DSCN6305.JPG

DSCN6308.JPG

DSCN6311.JPG

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Και εγω περιμενα να μου πεις οτι ολες οι πορτες ειναι ανοιχτες για το naytilia οι φωτο δεν παιζονται εξαιρετικες

----------


## Giovanaut

> Για το Δυσβατο εθελοντης εγω


Μπαινουμε στο ΕΣΠΑ και ξεκιναμε....!!!
Αναλαμβανω τον Μουρτζουφλο(βορειοδυτικο ακρωτηριο της Λημνου.... :Very Happy: )

----------


## opelmanos

> Μπαινουμε στο ΕΣΠΑ και ξεκιναμε....!!!
> Αναλαμβανω τον Μουρτζουφλο(βορειοδυτικο ακρωτηριο της Λημνου....)


 Αφού δεν πιάνει Λήμνο το πλοίο Γιάννη!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αφού δεν πιάνει Λήμνο το πλοίο Γιάννη!


Υπαρχουν κι αλλα πλοια στην ακτοπλοϊα..... :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Αντε να βάλω και γω μια φώτο για το καλο!

european.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Απόλαυση τα μπροστινά μπαλκόνια και ειδικά το κάτω.
DSCN6273.JPG

----------


## Leo

Θα σταθώ στις 2 τελευταίες φωτογραφίες για να σχολιάσω την κατάσταση του πλοίου και την σύγκριση του με το Μυρτιδιώτισσα, ενώ είναι σχεδόν συνομήλικα. Δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει καμιά απολύτως σύγκριση.... το European Express είναι μπροστά *by far*. Είναι κούκλα και το δείχνει. Ευχαριστούμε για τα πειστήρια που το επιβεβαιώνουν.

----------


## marsant

Το καλυτερο θα ηταν να γινει μια ''εξωτερικη'' συγκριση οταν θα ειναι ετοιμο και το Μυρτιδιωτισσα και οχι τωρα.Δεν τιθεται θεμα ποιο ειναι πιο καλο πλοιο,αυτο το ξερουν και οι πετρες, ομως οσο αφορα την εμφανιση τους ας περιμενουμε να δουμε και το Μυρτιδιωτισσα,ομορφο πλοιο ειναι και εκεινο.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Και πλοιο που οργωνει χρονια ολα τα πελαγη της Ελλαδιτσας μας και εχει προσφερει πολλα συμφωνω και εγω ας το περιμενουμε πρωτα να ξαναγινει πλοιο και τοτε εδω θα ειμαστε και θα τα πουμε.Βεβαια και μενα η προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι αν η ΝΕΛ το θελει μονο για σκαντζες και τιποτα παρα περα τοτε ισως δεν δουμε και μεγαλες διαφορες ο καιρος θα δειξει

----------


## Leo

> Το καλυτερο θα ηταν να γινει μια ''εξωτερικη'' συγκριση οταν θα ειναι ετοιμο και το Μυρτιδιωτισσα και οχι τωρα.Δεν τιθεται θεμα ποιο ειναι πιο καλο πλοιο,αυτο το ξερουν και οι πετρες, ομως οσο αφορα την εμφανιση τους ας περιμενουμε να δουμε και το Μυρτιδιωτισσα,ομορφο πλοιο ειναι και εκεινο.


Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση Μαρίνο, να δεις καταστρώματα πλώρης σαν του European, και δεν εννοώ σε μέγεθος πλώρης, εννοώ σε ποιότητα καταστρώματος, δεν υπάρχει σου λέω....

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Leo ειναι καλο το βαπορακι μην το καταδικαζουμε απο τωρα μπορει να εχεις δικιο αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις ως που μπορει να φτασει καποιος περιμενει μηπως κανεις οταν μπαινει στον ΑΙ ΓΙΩΡΓΗ να βρει αντιολισθητικο ταπητα στο καταστρωμα εγω παντως οχι γι αυτο σου λεω το χειμωνα θα δουμε

----------


## Leo

Φίλοι, δεν είμαι κολλημένος και δεν καταδικάζω κανέναν και επαινώ αδίκως ή δικαίως άλλον. Το θέμα συντήρηση το ΄χεις ή δεν το ΄χεις. Το Μυρτιδιώτισσα στην μετά Νομικό εποχή δεν νομίζω να το ΄χε. Με ένα off topic για να καταλάβουμε τι θέλω να πω δείτε το Σουπερφερυ ΙΙ στα 35 του είναι κούκλα, το ΒΣ Ιθάκη στα 10 του λες και έπεσε χθες από τα ναυπηγεία, τον Έλυρο μετά την μετασκευή είναι σαν να μην πέρασε μια μέρα. Δεν νομίζω να διαφωνείτε ε?....

Για όλους εσάς τους συνομιλιτές, ακολουθεί μαι εκλπήξη στο άλλο θέμα.

DSCN0580euex.jpg

----------


## marsant

Αν καταλαβα καλα εννωεις γενικα τι συντηρηση εχουν φαει ολα τα χρονια που ταξιδευουν.Σιγουρα το European express ειναι πιο καλοσυντηρημενο και φαινεται οπως σωστα λες απο την λαμαρινα, που δεν εχει ιχνος σκασιματος.Γενικα παντως απο θεμα εμφανισης(και μονο) και το Μυρτιδιωτισσα πιστευω θα γινει κουκλα (μονο εξωτερικα μιλαω,στο ματι,οχι ποιοτητα λαμαρινας κλπ)

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Εγώ πάντως όταν βλέπω μπροστινό κατάστρωμα, με θέα την πλώρη, ανοιχτό για τους επιβάτες και με ξύλινη κουπαστή, τί να πω;

Πολύ γουστάρω. Ετσι απλά. 

Μπράβο nikosnasia για τη φωτογραφία σου.

----------


## hayabusa

Σήμερα το απόγευμα έχοντας φύγει από τον Πειραιά

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Ενδιαφερον προβλεπετε και το αποψινο του ταξιδι παει απο καμπανο και το λισσος απο δυσβατο με 10 λεπτη διαφορα περιπου στο νοτιο ακρο της Χιου

----------


## karavatoss

νομιζω πως θα τα παει καλα αποψε!!!!

----------


## douzoune

Ο Βάπορας πριν μια ώρα περίπου

Special Αφιέρωση στον Giovanaut
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99988

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ο Βάπορας πριν μια ώρα περίπου
> 
> Special Αφιέρωση στον Giovanaut
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99988


Γεια σου ρε Δημητρακη με τα ωραια σου....!!!
Οπως καταλαβαινεις χρωστας κι εσυ το κατι τι σου....!!!

Α και εκτος του υλικου, χρωστας και μια καραβολατρικη εξορμηση με καταλληλη παρεα στο νησι του Ηφαιστου....

Αριιιιμπα.... :Wink:

----------


## minoan

Της Πέλλη Γιακουμή: Μια απίστευτη «οδύσσεια» έζησε ένας υπερήλικας, ο οποίος ταξίδευε μαζί με τη σύζυγό του με πλοίο της γραμμής από Μυτιλήνη για Πειραιά. Στη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού, ο 92χρονος, ο οποίος θα πρέπει να είχε και προβλήματα μνήμης, χωρίς να γίνει αντιληπτός από τη σύζυγό του έπεσε μέσα σε «ανθρωποθυρίδα» και κατέληξε στο μηχανοστάσιο του καραβιού. Το πλοίο έφθασε στον Πειραιά και η οικογένειά του, όταν ο ηλικιωμένος δε βρέθηκε πουθενά, δήλωσε εξαφάνιση. Εκείνος όμως παρέμενε εγκλωβισμένος σε ένα σημείο στο μηχανοστάσιο και βρέθηκε σώος από το πλήρωμα την επόμενη μέρα, όταν πια το πλοίο είχε φθάσει πίσω στη Μυτιλήνη!


Παρά την ασθενική του μνήμη, ο 92χρονος επιβάτης του «European Express» είναι βέβαιο ότι θα θυμάται για καιρό την περιπέτεια που έζησε στο ταξίδι του. Ο ηλικιωμένος είχε βρεθεί με τη σύζυγό του για διακοπές στο νησί και το Σάββατο το βράδυ επέστρεφε στον Πειραιά. Στη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού θα πρέπει ο γέροντας να έχασε τον προσανατολισμό του στο πλοίο και να παραπάτησε σε κάποιο σημείο, για να καταλήξει μέσα σε «ανθρωποθυρίδα» και διά αυτής στο μηχανοστάσιο. Παρέμεινε εκεί χωρίς να φωνάξει και χωρίς να γίνει αντιληπτός από κανένα, μέχρι που το πλοίο έφθασε στον Πειραιά, την Κυριακή πια. Η σύζυγός του τον έψαχνε χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, αλλά δεν κινητοποίησε τις Αρχές άμεσα, θεωρώντας αρχικά ότι μάλλον είχε προλάβει να βγει πρώτος από το πλοίο.
Όταν όμως το «European Express», το βράδυ της Κυριακής πλέον, αναχώρησε για το επόμενο δρομολόγιό του για Μυτιλήνη και καθώς ο ηλικιωμένος δεν είχε δώσει σημεία ζωής, η οικογένειά του δήλωσε εξαφάνιση στο Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Πειραιά. Εν συνεχεία ενημερώθηκε ο πλοίαρχος του πλοίου, που έδωσε εντολή στο πλήρωμα να ξεκινήσουν έρευνες μήπως βρεθεί ο γέροντας, αλλά και η λιμενική αρχή Μυτιλήνης.

Έψαχναν…
«Το πλήρωμα έψαχνε επί ώρες σπιθαμή προς σπιθαμή το πλοίο, χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Εκεί που τελικά βρέθηκε, δε θα μπορούσε να το βάλει ανθρώπου νους. Μας είναι αδύνατο να διανοηθούμε πώς βρέθηκε εκεί», λέει στο «Ε» ο γενικός διευθυντής της ΝΕΛ, κ. Παναγιώτης Δεληογλάνης.
Όταν πλέον το πλοίο έφθασε τη Δευτέρα το πρωί στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης και ενώ είχε καταβληθεί κάθε προσπάθεια για να εντοπιστεί, βρέθηκε τυχαία από μέλη του πληρώματος πεσμένος μέσα σε μια «τρύπα» - όπως ανέφεραν - στο μηχανοστάσιο, από την οποία ανασύρθηκε σώος, ενώ έδειχνε να τα έχει χαμένα. Στο λαιμό του κρεμόταν μια καδένα όπου αναγράφονταν το όνομά του και τηλέφωνα επικοινωνίας με την οικογένειά του, κι έτσι αμέσως ενημερώθηκαν οι δικοί του, ενώ ο γέροντας μεταφέρθηκε με ασθενοφόρο στο Νοσοκομείο Μυτιλήνης. Οι γιατροί που τον εξέτασαν, διαπίστωσαν ένα κάταγμα στην κλείδα και μώλωπες σε όλο του το σώμα.
Παρά το γεγονός ότι είχε περάσει πάνω από 20 ώρες μέσα στο πλοίο, χτυπημένος και εξαντλημένος, χωρίς φαγητό και νερό, η κατάσταση της υγείας του ήταν ικανοποιητική, κάνοντας και τους γιατρούς ακόμη νΆ απορούν πώς κατάφερε στην ηλικία του να επιβιώσει από μια τέτοια περιπέτεια. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, σήμερα αναμενόταν μάλιστα να βγει από το Νοσοκομείο.
Τα παιδιά του, συγκλονισμένα από την περιπέτεια του πατέρα τους και την αγωνία που έζησαν, δεν έκρυψαν τη χαρά τους όταν έμαθαν ότι βρέθηκε σώος. Η κόρη του έφθασε το απόγευμα της Δευτέρας με αεροπλάνο από την Αθήνα, ενώ ο γιος του με πλοίο της ΝΕΛ έφθασε χθες στο νησί με αυτοκίνητο, προκειμένου να τον παραλάβει. Η κόρη του, μάλιστα, φέρεται να σχολίασε στο Νοσοκομείο: «Θα ερχόμουν και κολυμπώντας για να τον δω. Περίμενα ότι δε θα τον βρίσκαμε ζωντανό.»
Η ΝΕΛ για ανθρωπιστικούς λόγους διέθεσε δωρεάν εισιτήρια στο γιο του ηλικιωμένου και το αυτοκίνητο, προκειμένου να φθάσει στο νησί και να τον παραλάβει, αλλά και εισιτήρια επιστροφής για τον ίδιο και τον πατέρα του. «Ήταν το λιγότερο που μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε. Κατανοήσαμε την αγωνία που έζησαν οι άνθρωποι αυτοί, αλλά και την οικονομική επιβάρυνση που θα ήταν για τους ίδιους να πληρώσουν ξαφνικά εισιτήρια για να τον παραλάβουν, και αναλάβαμε να καλύψουμε εμείς όλα τα έξοδα», δήλωσε στο «Ε» ο γενικός διευθυντής της ΝΕΛ, κ. Δεληογλάνης.

Πηγή: ΕΜΠΡΟΣ

----------


## erenShip

οκ τώρα πιστεύω πως τα έχω ακούσει όλα!!!!!!!   :Surprised:

----------


## opelmanos

Η  πιό απίστευτη ιστορία  που έχω ακούσει ποτέ :shock:

----------


## Apostolos

Το πώς κατάφερε ένας άνθρωπος με τέτοια διανοητικά προβλήματα να φθάσει στο μηχανοστάσιο και να πέσει σε ανοιχτή (???) ανθρωποθυρίδα ειναι απορείας άξιο! Δηλαδή αν κάποιος ήθελε να το κάνει επίτηδες τι θα γινόταν? Σε άλλο κράτος θα ζητούσε η οικογένεια του τέτοια αποζημίωση που θα ζάλιζε...

----------


## opelmanos

Aυτό είναι και το πρώτο συμβάν στο πλοίο ας ελπίσουμε και το τελευταίο...

----------


## nikosnasia

Περίεργα πράγματα. Το ρεπορτάζ λέι ότι ο κύριος εξαφανίστηκε κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού. Η διάρκεια αυτή είναι 11 ώρες +. Πότε η σύζυγος διαπίστωσε την εξαφάνιση ;Μέχρι πότε ήταν μαζί της. Αν χάθηκε κατά την αποβίβση "καλώς" τρόπος του λέγειν , αν χάθηκε όμως τις πρώτες ώρες του ταξιδιού γιατί δεν αναστάτωσε το πλοίο, αφού μάλιστα αντιμετώπιζε και πρόβλημα μνήμης. Αδιαφορία πλήρης νομίζω ή και η σύζυγος τάχει χαμένα αφού η αναζήτηση ξεκίνησε όταν το πλοίο έκανε άλλες 12 ώρες ταξίδι. Τέλος πάντων Τέλος καλό όλα καλά. Γερός νάναι ο άνθρωπος.

----------


## dokimakos21

*European Express - Σήμερα το πρωί έξω από τον Πειραιά*
*Για όλους εσάς..!*
P7293110.jpg

----------


## manos75

λεω να ταξιδεψω και εγω με το καραβι να πεσω σε καμια τρυπα, να βρεθω στο μηχανοστασιο να με βρουν την αλλη μερα και να τους πω ζαλιστικα και επεσα, και σαν αποζημιωσει να παω χιο-πειρεα και αναποδα τσαμπα.να κανουμε ρε αδελφε και μια φορα ενα ταξιδη δωρεαν. αλλα τωρα σκεφτηκα και το αλλο να ριξω την γυναικα μου μεσα στην τρυπα μπας και ησυχασω κανενα διημερο και μετα να παω ταξιδη τσαμπα και με την ησυχια μου.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> λεω να ταξιδεψω και εγω με το καραβι να πεσω σε καμια τρυπα, να βρεθω στο μηχανοστασιο να με βρουν την αλλη μερα και να τους πω ζαλιστικα και επεσα, και σαν αποζημιωσει να παω χιο-πειρεα και αναποδα τσαμπα.να κανουμε ρε αδελφε και μια φορα ενα ταξιδη δωρεαν. αλλα τωρα σκεφτηκα και το αλλο να ριξω την γυναικα μου μεσα στην τρυπα μπας και ησυχασω κανενα διημερο και μετα να παω ταξιδη τσαμπα και με την ησυχια μου.


Σου συνιστώ το δεύτερο..
Να ρίξεις στη γυναίκα σου.....
axaxaxaaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaaxa :Cool: :-P

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> λεω να ταξιδεψω και εγω με το καραβι να πεσω σε καμια τρυπα, να βρεθω στο μηχανοστασιο να με βρουν την αλλη μερα και να τους πω ζαλιστικα και επεσα, και σαν αποζημιωσει να παω χιο-πειρεα και αναποδα τσαμπα.να κανουμε ρε αδελφε και μια φορα ενα ταξιδη δωρεαν. αλλα τωρα σκεφτηκα και το αλλο να ριξω την γυναικα μου μεσα στην τρυπα μπας και ησυχασω κανενα διημερο και μετα να παω ταξιδη τσαμπα και με την ησυχια μου.


 Οποιος πεσει βασικο να εχει φωτογραφικη μηχανη να βγει και καμια φωτογραφια

----------


## opelmanos

Τι να πεί κανείς αυτά είναι πράγματα που γίνονται μια φορά στα χίλια χρόνια και ούτε καν το χωράει ο ανθρώπινος νους ούτε ατο παρελθόν έχει αναφερθεί η ακουστεί κάτι παρόμοιο .Ζήσαμε για να τ 'ακούσουμε και αυτό!!!!Ας μεριμνήσουν ωστέ να μην έχουμε ποτέ ξανα τέτοια περιστατικά !!

----------


## Leo

Θεωρώ ότι η περιγραφή έτσι όπως έχει διατυπωθεί δεν αντιπροσωπεύει την πραγματικότητα γιατί δεν έγινε από γνώστη των εσωτερικών χώρων ενός πλοίου. Νομίζω, ότι ένας άνθρωπος με διανοητικά προβλήματα εύκολα μπορεί να χαθεί μέσα σε ένα πλοίο. Αυτό το έπεσε σε μία τρύπα μου ακούγεται κάπως... Αν έπεφτε από ένα ντέκ σε μια τρύπα (αυτό που λέμε trank) κι έφθανε στο μηχανοστάσιο, θα είχαμε σοβαρό ή και θανατηφόρο ατύχημα. Κατά την γνώμη μου ο άνθρωπος έφθασε εκεί που έφθασε από πόρτες, διαδρόμους και σκάλες αλλά δεν ήξερε να γυρίσει, μπορεί από τον πανικό του να επιδείνωσε τα υπάρχοντα προβλήματα της μνήμης του και βάλτωσε. έκατσε χάμω και περίμενε.  Δεν βρίσκω άλλη λογική εξήγηση  :Cool:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Σημερινη αναχωρηση απο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ για ολους τους fun του πλοιου

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

και συνεχεια

----------


## vinman

*...σημερινή αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά...!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,dokimakos21,Sylver23,douzoune,Giovanau  t,
Dimitris T,Akis Dionisis,DeepBlue,Pantelis2009,BULKERMAN!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 100860

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καταπληκτικη και εντελως φυσικη φωτογραφια vinman!Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## vinman

> Καταπληκτικη και εντελως φυσικη φωτογραφια vinman!Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ


*...ορίστε και μία ''πλαστική'' αφού σου άρεσε τόσο πολύ η ''φυσική''.....* :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 100866

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και αυτη εξισου καταπληκτικη.Αμα εισαι μαστορας......

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε vinman. καταπληκτικές φωτο και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όσους αναφέρεις. :Razz:  

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 07 29-07-2010.jpg

----------


## vinman

*...ντουμάνιασε ο Πειραιάς χθές...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101009

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Εχουμε καθολου τις κινησεις του πρεπει (κρινοντας απο τις φωτογραφιες)να πηγαινει καλα απο επιβατες

----------


## Fido

2/8 που επέστρεφα από Λέσβο επιβάτες δεν είχε πολλούς, το γκαράζ όμως απ όσο είδα όταν βγήκα (διατηρώ απειροελάχιστη μόνο επιφύλαξη) ήταν φορτωμένο του σκασμού!! :Very Happy: 
Το βαπόρι σε γενικές γραμμές είνια ωραίο, όπως είχε πολύ σωστά παρατηρήσει ο φίλος Μάνος, η ηλικία του φαίνεται μέσα σε κάποια σημεία, αλλά δεν ενοχλεί. Σαφώς δεν είναι "πολυτελείας" όπως ηλιθιωδώς (για τον τρόπο και το λόγο που το έκανε) με ρώτησε φίλη μου, είναι όμως καλόγουστο, και λιτό. Τα υλικά μέσα δεν είναι ίσως της καλύτερης ποιότητας είναι όμως "έξυπνα" επιλεγμένα, δεν δείχνουν φτηνά, και γενικά αρμόζουν στην περίσταση καθώς μιλάμε για ανακαίνιση ενός πλοίου 36 ετών, με χρονικό ορίζοντα εκμετάλλευσης οπωσδήποτε όχι μακρό-λογικό νομίζω. Στα συν του οι ευρύχωρες καμπίνες-τουλάχιστον η δικιά μου αν και 4κλινη ήταν μια χαρά-. 
Έχει πάντως ένα μικρό θέμα στη σήμανση στο εσωτερικό αφού 3 φορές βρέθηκα στις καμπίνες του πληρώματος από λάθος περνώντας πόρτες που δεν ανέφεραν τίποτα, και επίσης πρέπει να έφτασα στο σημείο όπου ακόμα κάνουν εργασίες καθώς είχε πολλές καμπίνες χωρίς αρίθμηση (προφανώς είναι αυτές που θα παραδοθούν στο μέλλον προς χρήση; ) γενικως σε κάποια σημεία δεν ήξερες που πας ή που βγάζουν διάφορες πόρτες. Επίσης κάκιστα είναι κλειστο το πλωριο μπαλκονάκι, αφήστε το να κάνουμε καμιά καλή λήψη ρε παιδιά  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ! 
Το πλήρωμα ευγενέστατοι όλοι (ειδικά άμα το συγκρίνεις με άλλα βαπόρια της εταιρείας) σε εντυπωσιακό βαθμό -εξαιρείται μόνο ένας που ρώτησα από πούθε πάμε στο πλωριο μπαλκόνι και μου απάντησε περιπαικτικά τουλάχιστον λες και τον ρωτούσα που ήταν η πίστα προσγείωσης του UFO. Τέλος πάντων δεν πειράζει... 
Εννοείται εξωτερικά είναι πολύ όμορφο βαπόρι.
Για πρωτοτυπία θα παραθέσω μετά κάποιες πιο "ιδιαίτερες" - επιτρέψτε μου - φωτογραφίες...
ΥΓ : ο βάπορας καπνίζει. Τελεία.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Fido

Τρεις αεροφωτογραφιες λοιπόν, το βαπόρι παρεα με το Λισσός στις 2/8 στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, μας περιμένει για να φύγουμε. Μας τα χάλασε όμως η χαμηλή ορατότητα (είχαμε λιώσει από την υγρασία εκείνες τις μέρες) αλλά και η διέλευση σε σχετικά μεγάλο ύψος.

Picture 024.jpg

Picture 025.jpg

Picture 026.jpg

----------


## Fido

Πέραν αυτών κάποιες λεπτομέρειες...
Σημείωση: Η κουβέρτα NIPPON CAR FERRΥ νομίζω είναι όλα τα λεφτα!!
Σημείωση 2: Οι φωτογραφίες είναι εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες στο φίλο opelmanos!

Picture 145.jpg

Picture 146.jpg

Picture 173.jpg

Picture 177.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

fido υπηρξες σαφεστατος και οι φωτο απο ληψη ειναι πολλυ καλες αν και η κουβερτα με χαλασε λιγο δεν μπορουσε η εταιρεια να βαλει δικες της κουβερτες αυτο δειχνει μια προχειροτητα και μια βιασυνη ωστε να ετοιμαστει το πλοιο για να προλαβει την καλοκαιρινη περιοδο

----------


## opelmanos

> Τρεις αεροφωτογραφιες λοιπόν, το βαπόρι παρεα με το Λισσός στις 2/8 στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, μας περιμένει για να φύγουμε. Μας τα χάλασε όμως η χαμηλή ορατότητα (είχαμε λιώσει από την υγρασία εκείνες τις μέρες) αλλά και η διέλευση σε σχετικά μεγάλο ύψος.
> 
> Picture 024.jpg
> 
> Picture 025.jpg
> 
> Picture 026.jpg


Ρε φίλε καλύτερο ξύπνημα δεν μπορούσα να έχω ,τι είναι αυτές οι βόμβες ?Η ποιότητα για αεροφωτογραφίες είναι μια χαρά.Γιατί όμως δεν είπες τίποτα ότι θα ερχόσουν ?Εγω καθόμουν και μιζέριαζα στην Ευρειακη :Sad:

----------


## Apostolos

Κουβέρτες ετών 35++ Μια μίξη από Ιαπωνικά, Αραβικά, Ευρωπαϊκά και τώρα Ελληνικά ακάρεα!!!

----------


## NGV Liamone

> Κουβέρτες ετών 35++ Μια μίξη από Ιαπωνικά, Αραβικά, Ευρωπαϊκά και τώρα Ελληνικά ακάρεα!!!


Το σχόλιο του μήνα  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Κουβέρτες ετών 35++ Μια μίξη από Ιαπωνικά, Αραβικά, Ευρωπαϊκά και τώρα Ελληνικά ακάρεα!!!


 Συμπερασμα για οσους χρησιμοποιουν καμπινα ενα sleeping bag απαραιτητο

----------


## opelmanos

Εντάξει τώρα μην είμαστε και υπερβολικοί ,επειδή είναι παλιές οι κουβέρτες δεν σημαίνει οτί είναι και βρώμικες . :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Ποίος μίλησε για βρώμα???
Μήν βάζετε στο στόμα μου πράματα που δέν ειπα. Μίλησα για ακάρεα

----------


## gnikles

> Ποίος μίλησε για βρώμα???
> Μήν βάζετε στο στόμα μου πράματα που δέν ειπα. Μίλησα για ακάρεα


  Ο αριθμός των ακάρεων σε ένα στρώμα 5ετίας μπορεί να είναι από 5.000 έως 15.000 ακάρεα ανά τετραγωνικό εκατοστό στρώματος...!

----------


## Giovanaut

Υπεροχες οι φωτο vinman(ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση), αλλα και οι δικες σου Fido...!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Είσαστε όλοι μία απίθανη παρέα. :Wink:  Όσο για τα *ακάρια* μόλις βλέπουν ορισμένους πεθαίνουν *ακαριαία!!!!.* Η φωτο απο τις 29/07/2010 χαρισμένη σε όλοι την ωραία παρέα του Nautilia.gr :Razz: . 

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 08 29-07-2010.jpg

----------


## douzoune

Για τον pantelis2009 εις ανταπόδοση των αφιερώσεων του και για τους φίλους Leo, Apostolos, Giovanaut, nikosnasia, opelmanos, gnikles, vinman, MYTILENE και όλο το ΝΕΛίτικο team!  :Very Happy: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101099

----------


## gnikles

> Για τον pantelis2009 εις ανταπόδοση των αφιερώσεων του και για τους φίλους Leo, Apostolos, Giovanaut, nikosnasia, opelmanos, gnikles, vinman, MYTILENE και όλο το ΝΕΛίτικο team! 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101099


 Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Φεύγοντας από Μυτιλήνη!!!



Photo by *ΟpelManos*

----------


## Leo

douzoune ευχαριστώ!!

Ακη, ετοιμαζόμουνα να σχολιάσω, όταν διάβασα ότι η φώτο είναι του Μάνου. Όταν το πρόσεξα καλύτερα, διαπίστωσα ότι έχει και την υπογραφή του (το ντουμάνι = σήμα κατατεθέν για τον opelmanos) :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> douzoune ευχαριστώ!!
> 
> (το ντουμάνι = σήμα κατατεθέν για τον opelmanos)


Μπά μην το λές Καπετάνιε μού έχει φύγει αυτή η μανία πιά!!!Να δούμε πότε θα φτιάξω το πρόγραμμά μου να ανεβάζω και εγώ..

----------


## nikosnasia

8/8/2010. 09:02. Καλόοοοοο Ταξείδι......
DSCN6463.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Με αφορμη την υπεροχη φωτο του nikosnasia πρεπει να παραδεχτω αν και θαυμαστης της Αριαδνης αυτη τη στιγμη το πλοιο αυτο για μενα ειναι σιγουρα το ομορφοτερο Γιαπωνεζικο και σιγουρα στο Top 3 γενικα των πλοιων που ταξιδευουν στα Ελληνικα νερα. 
Ενα πλοιο που πριν λιγους μηνες ειχε ενα πολυ αβεβαιο μελλον.
Θεωρω πως ειναι το ναυτικο γεγονος της χρονιας.
Καλα... ισως μετα το παρτυ στον Αβερωφ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Επειδή συμφωνώ μαζί σου και το καμαρώνω έτσι κι αλλιώς, θα σου χαρίσω μια σημερινή φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη απο το ΒΣ Ιθάκη πριν λίγες ώρες. Η ίδια για τον douzoune (ο μεγαλύτερος φαν του πλοίου - μετά από εμένα -  :Razz: ) και σε όλους του ΝΕΛίτες που πιστεύω το καμαρώνουν όπως και το Μυτιλήνη τους.

DSCN1865euex.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Επειδή συμφωνώ μαζί σου και το καμαρώνω έτσι κι αλλιώς, θα σου χαρίσω μια σημερινή φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη απο το ΒΣ Ιθάκη πριν λίγες ώρες. Η ίδια για τον douzoune (ο μεγαλύτερος φαν του πλοίου - μετά από εμένα - ) και σε όλους του ΝΕΛίτες που πιστεύω το καμαρώνουν όπως και το Μυτιλήνη τους.
> 
> DSCN1865euex.jpg


 Thanks Captain.  :Very Happy: 
Καλα εσενα σου αρεσει και για ενα λογο παραπανω  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Γκουχ -γκουχ.....

----------


## vinman

> Thanks Captain. 
> Καλα εσενα σου αρεσει και για ενα λογο παραπανω 
> Γκουχ -γκουχ.....


*...γκούχ....γκούχ....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101527

----------


## douzoune

> Η ίδια για τον douzoune (ο μεγαλύτερος φαν του πλοίου - μετά από εμένα - ) και σε όλους του ΝΕΛίτες που πιστεύω το καμαρώνουν όπως και το Μυτιλήνη τους.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101519


Να ξερες τι τραβάνε αυτοί που έρχονται μαζί μου στις παραλίες!!! Κάθε φορά περιμένουμε να πάει γύρω στις 20.00 για να περάσει αλλιώς δεν φεύγουμε!!!  :Very Happy:  Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση!

----------


## erenShip

μολις μπήκα στο european express. θεωρώ πως ήταν ένα συμπαθητικό ferry night. το πλήρωμα ευγενέστατο ....οι καμπίνες (όσες είδα) ήταν σε καλή κατάσταση. πιστεύω πως υποστηρίζει αρκετά καλά την γραμμή στην οποία το βάλανε. το μόνο κατά την γνώμη μου ελλατωματάκι είναι ότι η ρεδεψιόν είναι στο κέντρο του πλοίου και όχι στο χώρο υποδοχής. διότι κατά την γνώμη μου, ο επιβάτης όταν ανεβαίνει στο καράβι πρέπει να του πηγαίνει κατευθείαν κάπου όπου θα ενημερώνεται για το που είναι η θέση του. αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.

----------


## DimitrisT

12/8/2010
*Πύλη αναχώρησης EUROPEAN EXPRESS*
                                   Η ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ σας  ενημερώνει ότι το πλοίο της εταιρείας μας Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ EUROPEAN EXPRESS, κάθε  Τρίτη και Πέμπτη θα αναχωρεί από την πύλη Ε1 και όχι από την πύλη E2  (όπως όλες τις υπόλοιπες ημέρες), από Πειραιά προς Χίο και Μυτιλήνη.


Πηγή :http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=602

----------


## gnikles

Καλό ταξίδι!!!!!
P8131454.JPG
P8131455.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση Μαρίνο, να δεις καταστρώματα πλώρης σαν του European, και δεν εννοώ σε μέγεθος πλώρης, εννοώ σε ποιότητα καταστρώματος, δεν υπάρχει σου λέω....


Ισως και να υπαρχει μονο ενα. Αγιος Γεωργιος !!! Πραγματικα πιο φρεσκο ντεκ πλωρης και απο οταν ηταν νεο.

----------


## erenShip

> Ισως και να υπαρχει μονο ενα. Αγιος Γεωργιος !!! Πραγματικα πιο φρεσκο ντεκ πλωρης και απο οταν ηταν νεο.


παιδιά που να δείτε και μια αίθουσα που είναι δίπλα στις lux καμπίνες και κοιτάζει όλη την πλώρη...νομίζω ότι είναι ένα από τα καλύτερα μέρη του πλοίου.

----------


## DeepBlue

Ο βάπορας στον Πειραιά.Για τους Leo,polykas,pantelis2009,opelmanos,douzoune,vinman  ,captain,T.S.S. APOLLON,Κάρολος,erenShip. :Wink:  P1040728.jpg

----------


## Leo

Εκτός του ότι η φωτογραφία είναι του DeepBlue, και ο γενικός χρωματισμός είναι σε αποχρώσεις Deep Blue, από το κάδρο μέχρι την όμορφη κυρία που κοσμεί αυτό το κάδρο, σε ευχαριστώ φίλε!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## douzoune

Για όλους τους καλούς φίλους που μου αφιερώνουν όμορφες φωτογραφίες από ένα αγαπημένο μου βάπορα!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 102696

----------


## mandiam

Ξερει καποιος ποσο θα το κρατησει η NEL??Το βαπορι ειναι απιθανο και εχει ηδη κερδισει πολυ επιβατικο κοινο

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή άφιξη στο λιμάνι της Χίου.......
DSC01373.jpg

DSC01375.jpg
Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους douzoune,Leo,Deepblue,gnikles,nikosnasia,vinman, opelmanos,AkisDionis,laz94,pantelis2009,Trakman,Ni  kos Maroulis,Andros,T.S.S.Apollon, Giovanaut και σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ομορφες νυχτερινες ληψεις!!! Ευχαριστουμε φιλε  DimitrisT._

----------


## STRATHGOS

*περιστατικό, που προχθές κατέληξε στο θάνατο ενός 37χρονου ναυτικού από τη Λέσβο, εργαζόμενου στο πλοίο «European Express» της «NEL Lines», που κάνει το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη, διαδραματίστηκε τις προηγούμενες μέρες.*
*http://www.emprosnet.gr/Current/?Ent...c-76ff8a9bf696*

----------


## manos75

αυτα ειναι τα δυσαρεστα γιατι καλα τα πλοια και οι φωτογραφιες αλλα πανω απο ολα μετρανε οι ανθρωποι, και αυτος ο καημενος ο νεος ναυτικος που να ηξερε τη του φυλαγε οι μοιρα του.αλλα πρεπει να διελευκανθει αν το μικροβιο το κολησε μεσα στο καραβι.και φυσικα επειδη καποιοι θα πεταχθουν και θα πουν οτι τα εχω με το καραβι και με την εταιρεια δεν εχω καμια σχεση.τελος παντων ο θεος να τον συνχωρεσει και συληπητηρια στην οικογενεια του.

----------


## Fido

http://www.emprosnet.gr/Current/?Ent...2-5bf85ebf352d

Ο Θεός να τον αναπαύσει τον άνθρωπο... :Sad:

----------


## thanos75

> http://www.emprosnet.gr/Current/?Ent...2-5bf85ebf352d
> 
> Ο Θεός να τον αναπαύσει τον άνθρωπο...


Κρίμα το παλικάρι! Τραγικό συμβάν απ'όλες τις απόψεις!

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά δυστυχώς πήγα και εγώ στην κηδεία γιατί μένω στο γειτονεικό χωριό(Παλαιόκηπός) :cry::cry:Τι να σας περιγράψω θρήνος και δάκρυα από πολύ κόσμο που είχε παρεβρεθεί στην νεκρόσιμο ακολουθέία .Όσον αφορά το παιδί πολύ καλό παιδί εργατικό δεν είχε ποτέ δημιουργήσει κανένα πρόβλημα με κανέναν λιγομίλητος και πάντα μετρημένος στα λόγια του, τον είχα ζήσει και από κοντά (ήμσταν συνάδελφοι στον Θεόφιλο)Με είχε βοηθήσει αρκετά στις πρώτες μου μέρες στην θαλασσα!! Φανταστείτε οτί τον είχα δεί την περασμένη Πέμπτη στο νοσοκομείο όταν πήγα να βγάλω μια ακτινογραφία και μιλήσαμε και την Τρίτη πήγα στην κηδεία του και δεν μπορούσα να το πιστέψω αυτό που έβλεπα.Δυστιχώς αυτή ήταν η μοίρα του και έτσι έμελε να γίνει ,μόνο οι καλοί άνθρωποι φεύγουν σε αυτή τη ζωή !!! Και η ζωή συνεχίζεται ....
*Καλό ταξίδι φίλε Παράσχο θα σε θυμόμαστε για πάντα!!!!*

----------


## gpap2006

Για τις 7/10 έχει προγραμματίσει η ΝΕΛ την έναρξη της ακινησίας του για φέτος.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Παιδιά δυστυχώς πήγα και εγώ στην κηδεία γιατί μένω στο γειτονεικό χωριό(Παλαιόκηπός) :cry::cry:Τι να σας περιγράψω θρήνος και δάκρυα από πολύ κόσμο που είχε παρεβρεθεί στην νεκρόσιμο ακολουθέία .Όσον αφορά το παιδί πολύ καλό παιδί εργατικό δεν είχε ποτέ δημιουργήσει κανένα πρόβλημα με κανέναν λιγομίλητος και πάντα μετρημένος στα λόγια του, τον είχα ζήσει και από κοντά (ήμσταν συνάδελφοι στον Θεόφιλο)Με είχε βοηθήσει αρκετά στις πρώτες μου μέρες στην θαλασσα!! Φανταστείτε οτί τον είχα δεί την περασμένη Πέμπτη στο νοσοκομείο όταν πήγα να βγάλω μια ακτινογραφία και μιλήσαμε και την Τρίτη πήγα στην κηδεία του και δεν μπορούσα να το πιστέψω αυτό που έβλεπα.Δυστιχώς αυτή ήταν η μοίρα του και έτσι έμελε να γίνει ,μόνο οι καλοί άνθρωποι φεύγουν σε αυτή τη ζωή !!! Και η ζωή συνεχίζεται ....
> *Καλό ταξίδι φίλε Παράσχο θα σε θυμόμαστε για πάντα!!!!*


 Μαζι σου και εγω και ας μην το ηξερα το παιδι θερμα συλλυπητηρια στην μητερα του

----------


## nikosnasia

Για τον Μάνο και τα ντουμάνια του. Σήμερα το απόγευμα.
DSCN6605.JPG

DSCN6607.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Τι κάει το "αφιλότιμο" ;
DSCN6623.JPG

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Τι κάει το "αφιλότιμο" ;
> DSCN6623.JPG


Δεν εχει ιδιαιτερη προτιμηση οτι του βαλουν στα τεποζιτα

----------


## Chris_Chania

Την Κυριακή έξω από τον Πειραιά, περιμένοντας να βγούν το Blue Star 1 και το Lissos...

P1030550.jpg

----------


## emmanouil

Η φωτο ειναι τραβηγμενη πανω απο τον Αγιο Νεκταριο??

----------


## karavatoss

ειναι πολυ καλο καραβι και εργατης ακουραστος και αποδοτικος!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Συμφωνα με το περιοδικο <εφοπλιστης>  και σε ενα αφιερωμα που γινεται στο βαπορι διακρινεται οτι ειναι μια αξιολογη μοναδα της ακτοπλοιας.

----------


## Chris_Chania

Το European Express στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά λίγες μέρες πριν

P1020811.JPG

----------


## karavatoss

ειπαμε ειναι καλο καραβι αλλα και αυτο νομιζω πως ειναι λιγο ,ποιο σωστα για λιγο καιρο,γιατι δεν πρεπει να ξεχνα κανεις και την ηλικια του .

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Απο την στιγμή που το βαπόρι είναι αξιόπλοο,έχει πολύ καλή ταχύτητα κ το ξενοδοχειακό του είναι καινούργιο  κ προσφέρει πολύ καλές υπηρεσίες στο επιβατηγό κοινό κ όχι τριτοκοσμικές σαν άλλα της ακτοπλοίας μας....το θέμα της ηλικίας για μένα είναι παντελώς αδιάφοροοοοοο!!!
Αμάν με την ηλικία τουυυυυ κιόλας.......Δέν έχετε να πείτε κάτι άλλο για το βαπόρι κ όλο συνέχεια αναφέρεταιιι ένα κ μοναδικό αρνητικο για το βαπόριιι ....την ηλικία του κ την ηλικία τουυυ....Αφου δεν έχετε να πείτε κ κάτι άλλο.....σταματήστε....Σκέψου δα να μην ήταν κ ανακαινισμένο!
Του χάριζαν γάιδαρο κ τον κοιτούσε στα δόντιααα.....

----------


## karavatoss

αγαπητε δεν μας χαρισαν κανενα γαιδαρο,πληρωνουμε για να ταξιδεψουμε ,και αφου πληρωνουμε ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕ.το καραβι ειναι παλαιο,και οτι και να γινει παλιο θα ειναι,πρεπει να αλλαχθει ο στολος σε πανελληνιο επιτεδο αγαπητε,γιατι ας μην ξεχνουμε οτι ειμαστε στην 2 δεκαετια του νεου αιωνα και ετσι θα επρεπενα ταξιδευουμε με νεα ασφαλη και γρηγορα πλοια!

----------


## costaser

θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω με ποιά ταχύτητα εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο του προς Χίο - Λέσβο. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## opelmanos

> αγαπητε δεν μας χαρισαν κανενα γαιδαρο,πληρωνουμε για να ταξιδεψουμε ,και αφου πληρωνουμε ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕ.το καραβι ειναι παλαιο,και οτι και να γινει παλιο θα ειναι,πρεπει να αλλαχθει ο στολος σε πανελληνιο επιτεδο αγαπητε,γιατι ας μην ξεχνουμε οτι ειμαστε στην 2 δεκαετια του νεου αιωνα και ετσι θα επρεπενα ταξιδευουμε με νεα ασφαλη και γρηγορα πλοια!


 Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου με μία παρατήρηση :Το πλοίο εκτός τό ότι έίναι παλιό είναι και γρήγορο και ασφαλή αλλά καλό θα είναι να επενδύσουν επιτέλους σε κάτι πιό καινούργιο έστω 20 ετίας πλοίο

----------


## nikosnasia

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου με μία παρατήρηση :Το πλοίο εκτός τό ότι έίναι παλιό είναι και γρήγορο και ασφαλή αλλά καλό θα είναι να επενδύσουν επιτέλους σε κάτι πιό καινούργιο έστω 20 ετίας πλοίο


Μάνο μη με "τζιγκλάς" είδαμε και τις επενδύσεις σε νεότευκτα.Αλήθεια τα είδαμε ;

----------


## nikosnasia

Αλήθεια κανένα κάθισμα στους πλαινούς όμορφους διαδρόμους του έβαλαν ή θα μας έχουν ακόμα "τιμωρία" να στεκόμαστε όρθιοι για να απολαύσουμε το ταξίδι από εκεί;

----------


## Fido

Στις 2/8 πάντως ήταν έτσι...Τώρα αν μπήκαν πάγκοι στο μήνα που μεσολάβησε μακάρι...

Κάτι άσχετο που ήθελα να πω καιρό, θυμάστε αυτόν τον δολιο το γεράκο που είχε πέσει από την ανθρωποθυρίδα και βρέθηκε στο μηχανοστάσιο; εγώ στο βαπόρι όσο έψαξα στα καταστρώματα δεν είδα ΚΑΝ ανθρωποθυρίδα πόσο μάλλον ανοιχτή. Όχι ότι αποκλείω να υπάρχει, γιατί ενδεχομένως δεν τα παρατήρησα όλα, πάντως στα μέρη που ένας επιβάτης πηγαίνει, και μάλιστα υποψιασμένος, κάτι σχετικό δεν είδα. Ποιος ξέρει...Αντίθετα είδα ότι το ασανσερ του βαποριου πηγαίνει μέχρι το μηχανοστάσιο (κάτι που επιβεβαίωσα και με το άρθρο του Ε) και αναρωτιόμουν αν θα μπορούσε κανείς να πάει. Εννοείται ότι μόνο σκέψη έκανα,δε θα πήγαινα ποτέ να μπλεχτώ στα πόδια των ανθρώπων, αλλά τότε είχα σκεφτεί ότι ένα λάθος κουμπί να πατήσει κανείς σε ώρα αιχμής κλπ μπορεί να βρεθεί αλλού γυαλού...Αν και λογικά κάποια σχετική πρόνοια θα υπάρχει. Τέλος πάντων! 
Όσον αφορα στην ηλικία του βαποριού εμένα ουδόλως με απασχολεί. Έχω δει βαπόρια νεότευκτα που είναι μαύρα χάλια και έχω δει αντίκες που στέκονται μια χαρά. Με τον όρο (εννοείται) ότι παρέχουν αξιοπρεπείς και ασφαλείς υπηρεσίες στον επιβάτη, και πληρούν τις προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας (αν κιόλας έχει γίνει και κάποια ανακαίνιση μέσα ακόμα περισσότερο) εμένα καρφί δεν μου καίγεται για την ηλικία του. Όχι ότι δεν προτιμάω ένα νεότευκτο, μην τρελαθούμε αλλά η ηλικία μόνο, δεν είναι καθοριστικός παράγοντας...Προσωπικά μιλώντας πάντα! :Smile:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Αφού η εταιρεία αυτή την στίγμή δεν είναι σε θέση να κάνει νέες ναυπηγήσεις κ φταίει το γεγονός ότι δεν έχει κεφάλαιο...Για ποιό νεότευκτο κ για ποιες νεοναυπηγησεις μιλάτε ρε παιδιά..Ας βολευτούμε τώρα με το ΕUROPEAN EXPRESS κ έληξε η υπόθεση.......ή μήπως προτιμάτε τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ που πλέον την ταχύτητα του ΕUROPEAN EXPRESS δεν την βλέπει ούτε στα ονειρά του.....η εταιρεία βλέποντας ότι δεν είναι σε θέση να κάνει νέες ναυπηγήσεις ή να αγοράσει πιο νέα πλοία,προσπαθεί να εξυπηρετήσει το επιβατηγό κοινό του Β.Αιγαίου κ να πάει κόντρα στον αντααγωνιστή με ότι καλύτερο πλοίο μπορεί να ''σηκώσει'' κ η τσέπη της......

----------


## nikosnasia

Στο ίδιο σημείο με διαφορά 15 χρόνων.
DSCN4872.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

> Αφού η εταιρεία αυτή την στίγμή δεν είναι σε θέση να κάνει νέες ναυπηγήσεις κ φταίει το γεγονός ότι δεν έχει κεφάλαιο...Για ποιό νεότευκτο κ για ποιες νεοναυπηγησεις μιλάτε ρε παιδιά..Ας βολευτούμε τώρα με το ΕUROPEAN EXPRESS κ έληξε η υπόθεση.......ή μήπως προτιμάτε τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ που πλέον την ταχύτητα του ΕUROPEAN EXPRESS δεν την βλέπει ούτε στα ονειρά του.....η εταιρεία βλέποντας ότι δεν είναι σε θέση να κάνει νέες ναυπηγήσεις ή να αγοράσει πιο νέα πλοία,προσπαθεί να εξυπηρετήσει το επιβατηγό κοινό του Β.Αιγαίου κ να πάει κόντρα στον αντααγωνιστή με ότι καλύτερο πλοίο μπορεί να ''σηκώσει'' κ η τσέπη της......


Αφήστε βρε παιδιά τα περί εξυπηρέτησης του κοινού αυτά είναι όνειρα θερινής νυκτός. Η ΝΕΛ αν ήθελε να εξυπηρετήσει το κοινό ας έβαζε Χίο Μυτιλήνη το Κεντέρης αλλά αυτό δεν εξυπηρετεί την τσέπη της. Η ΑΝΕΚ αν ήθελε να εξυπηρετήσει το κοινό ας έβαζε Χίο Μυτιλήνη  αντί του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ένα νεότερο και ταχύτερο  αλλά αυτό δεν εξυπηρετεί την τσέπη της. Η HSW αν ήθελε να εξυπηρετήσει το κοινό ας κρατούσε όλο το χρόνο τα θερινά δρομολόγιο αλλά αυτό δεν εξυπηρετεί την τσέπη της. ( 2:11 ήρθε το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ πριν λίγο στη Μυτιλήνη που θα πάει τώρα ο επιβάτης που μένει 40 και 50 χλμ μακρυά και το χειμώνα ακόμα χειρότερα).

----------


## Fido

> Στο ίδιο σημείο με διαφορά 15 χρόνων.
> DSCN4872.JPG


  καταπληκτικη σύνθεση φωτογραφιών!!θα έλεγα μάλιστα ότι τα βαπόρια έχουν κάτι κοινό στην κοψιά τους, ειδικά πέριξ της πλώρης...

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Να δουμε και την χαρα του καραβολατρη για ολους τους χιωτες και μυτηλινιους του φορουμ και οχι μονο

015.JPG

Η ποιοτητα μας τα χαλασε λιγο γιατι χτυπησε ο δαιμων της μπαταριας και ετσι αρκεστηκα στο κινητο μεχρι αντικαταστασεως

----------


## mitilinios

> Αλήθεια κανένα κάθισμα στους πλαινούς όμορφους διαδρόμους του έβαλαν ή θα μας έχουν ακόμα "τιμωρία" να στεκόμαστε όρθιοι για να απολαύσουμε το ταξίδι από εκεί;


Όχι, τουλάχιστον την Πέμπτη που το ταξίδεψα δεν υπήρχαν καθίσματα. Μάλλον θα μπουν κατά την ετησία που είναι προγραμματισμένη για αρχές Οκτωβρίου μαζί με άλλες εργασίες που πρόκειται να γίνουν όπως η προσθήκη καταπέλτη επιβατών.Πάντως το πλοίο το έχω ταξιδέψει 2 φορές σε 15 μέρες και διατηρείται σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση. :Razz:  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Όχι, τουλάχιστον την Πέμπτη που το ταξίδεψα δεν υπήρχαν καθίσματα. Μάλλον θα μπουν κατά την ετησία που είναι προγραμματισμένη για αρχές Οκτωβρίου μαζί με άλλες εργασίες που πρόκειται να γίνουν όπως η προσθήκη καταπέλτη επιβατών.Πάντως το πλοίο το έχω ταξιδέψει 2 φορές σε 15 μέρες και διατηρείται σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση.


 Μηπως να βαλουν και κανενα παγκακι εκει πλωρα στην απιστευτη μπαλκοναρα που εχει?

----------


## Chris_Chania

Στον Πειραιά λίγες μέρες πριν...

P1020809.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

4/9 Το πλοίο δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά,φωτογραφία από το Ν.Χίος.
DSCF7572.jpg

----------


## mpal21

> Στον Πειραιά λίγες μέρες πριν...
> 
> P1020809.jpg


 
να κανω μια ερωτιση???? γιατι το πλοιο εχει μια κλιση παντα προς τα δεξια?? το παρατιρισα και στη χιο

----------


## Giovanaut

Τι να πει κανεις για τον ποιητη nikosnasia...!!!
Στις φωτογραφιες και δημιουργιες σου, πλουτος συναισθηματων...!!!!

Η αληθεια ειναι πως ειχε λειψει απο το Β. Αιγαιο μια τετοια λαμπρη πλωρη...!!!

----------


## harlek

> Συμφωνα με το περιοδικο <εφοπλιστης>  και σε ενα αφιερωμα που γινεται στο βαπορι διακρινεται οτι ειναι μια αξιολογη μοναδα της ακτοπλοιας.


Το συγκεκριμένο αφιέρωμα (καθώς και πολλά άλλα του ίδιου συντάκτη του "E") αγγίζει (για να μην πω ξεπερνά) τα όρια της διαφήμισης. Δέχομαι πως όταν σε φιλοξενεί κάποιος για να παρουσιάσεις το βαπόρι του δεν μπορείς να είσαι εντελώς αντικειμενικός - αλλά υπάρχουν και όρια.
Απλά το λέω με αφορμή την αναφορά του Ben στο εν λόγω άρθρο. Δεν έχω τίποτα με το πλοίο, ούτε με το συγκεκριμένο περιοδικό, που φιλοξενεί και εξαιρετικά άρθρα.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

EUROPEAN EXPRESS ανφας

017.JPG

για τους βορειοαιγαιοπελαγιτες μας

----------


## DeepBlue

Εχθές το απόγευμα στον Πειραιά.Για τους pantelis2009,Leo,polykas,opelmanos,Giovanaut,vinma  n,T.S.S. APOLLON,nkr,BEN BRUCE,captain και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: P1050019.jpg

P1050020.jpg

----------


## karavatoss

πολυ καλη φωτο,ευχαριστουμε!!

----------


## DimitrisT

4/9 To European Express στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.
DSCF7575.jpg

----------


## captain

> Εχθές το απόγευμα στον Πειραιά.Για τους pantelis2009,Leo,polykas,opelmanos,Giovanaut,vinma  n,T.S.S. APOLLON,nkr,BEN BRUCE,captain και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.P1050019.jpg
> 
> P1050020.jpg


Να 'σαι καλά φίλε DeepBlue, πολύ καλές και οι δύο!!! :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

European Express εξω απ τον Πειραια 
ΤΙΝΟSS 3 049.JPG 
Για ολους σας

----------


## karavatoss

eyxaristoyme!!!!!

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα τα ξημερώματα!
Για τους φίλους gtogias,nikosnasia,Giovanaut,Akis_dionisis,opelman  os,DimitrisT,douzoune!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106783

----------


## gtogias

> *Σήμερα τα ξημερώματα!*
> *Για τους φίλους gtogias,nikosnasia,Giovanaut,Akis_dionisis,opelman  os,DimitrisT,douzoune!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106783


 
 Πολύ καλή! Μετά το σάρωμα του Ιονίου ήρθε και πάλι η ώρα για τα γνωστά μας. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση.

----------


## vinman

*Κάνοντας ανάποδα για να δέσει!
Για τους φίλους douzoune,Giovanaut,Dimitris T,Akis dionisis,opelmanos,nikosnasia!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107800

----------


## Leo

Μάνο συγνώμη, μόλις την υποχσέθηκα σε ένα φαντικό του πλοίου  :Very Happy: 

DSCN4716euex.jpg

----------


## douzoune

Στολίδι είναι ο άτιμος! Πολλά ευχαριστώ για τις αφιερώσεις!!!!
Captain μη με καρφώνεις...αύριο θα με μαλώνει κάποιος.... :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Μανο δεν πειραζει σου αφιερωνω εγω μια παρομοια αλλα δυστηχως ειναι μεσα απο τζαμι τραβηγμενη λογο του δαιμονα της μπαταριας

016.JPG

----------


## gnikles

> *Κάνοντας ανάποδα για να δέσει!*
> *Για τους φίλους douzoune,Giovanaut,Dimitris T,Akis dionisis,opelmanos,nikosnasia!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107800


 Καταπληκτική!!!!Με την άδειά σου θα την βάλω φόντο στον υπολογιστή

----------


## nikosnasia

> *Κάνοντας ανάποδα για να δέσει!
> Για τους φίλους douzoune,Giovanaut,Dimitris T,Akis dionisis,opelmanos,nikosnasia!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107800


Πολύ ωραία φωτό, Ευχαριστώ.Είναι όμορφο σκαρί. Δεν ξέρω τι τύχη θάχει και πόσο θα μείνει, αλλά  "θυμίζει" καράβι και όχι κουτί.

----------


## costaser

> *Κάνοντας ανάποδα για να δέσει!
> Για τους φίλους douzoune,Giovanaut,Dimitris T,Akis dionisis,opelmanos,nikosnasia!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107800


Απλά υπέροχη σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ. 
Πλέον στολίζει το φόντο του υπολογιστή μου.

----------


## gasim

> *Κάνοντας ανάποδα για να δέσει!
> Για τους φίλους douzoune,Giovanaut,Dimitris T,Akis dionisis,opelmanos,nikosnasia!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107800



Αγαπητέ vinman,

σπάνια θα εκφραστώ για την ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών που αναρτούμε, κυρίως γιατί σπάνια διαφέρουν.  Η δική σου ξεχωρίζει...

Γιώργος Α

----------


## harlek

8 Αυγούστου 2010.

ee.jpg

----------


## vinman

*...για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108888

----------


## gnikles

Για τον Douzoune,Nikosnasia,Vinman,Opelmanos,Leo και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!!!!
DSC01010.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Και αργότερα λίγο πριν φύγει. Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση.
DSCN5328.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους gtogias,karavatoss,nikosnasia,DimitrisT,gnikles,ga  sim,costaser,
opelmanos,douzoune,Akis dionisis,Giovanaut!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109216

----------


## nikosnasia

> *Για τους φίλους gtogias,karavatoss,nikosnasia,DimitrisT,gnikles,ga  sim,costaser,
> opelmanos,douzoune,Akis dionisis,Giovanaut!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109216


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση. Λέμε και μεις ότι βγάζουμε φωτογραφίες.Τέλεια κι αυτή και οι προηγούμενη και όλες όσες έχεις ανεβάσει.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση. Λέμε και μεις ότι βγάζουμε φωτογραφίες.Τέλεια κι αυτή και οι προηγούμενη και όλες όσες έχεις ανεβάσει.


Θα συμφωνήσω σε αυτό...

----------


## DeepBlue

Για τους φίλους του μπλέ βάπορα και τον vinman που ζωγράφισε πάλι... :Wink: P1050018.jpg

----------


## karavatoss

πολυ καλο καραβι ειναι τελικα.

----------


## DimitrisT

Μια ακόμα πανέμορφη φωτογραφία από τον φίλο vinman .Σε ευχαριστώ πόλυ για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω,να σαι καλά.
DSCF7571.jpg

----------


## vinman

*...άλλη μία απο την ίδια αναχώρηση έχοντας κλείσει πλεόν την μπουκαπόρτα,
πηγαίνοντας προς τον κόκκινο φάρο του λιμανιού!
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους nikosnasia,gtogias,DimitrisT,gnikles,karavatoss,
NGV Liamone,DeepBlue,Akis dionisis,captain και Leo..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109917

----------


## Leo

Για όσους συμφωνούν μαζί μου ότι αυτή η μεγαλοκοπέλα είναι ένα στολίδι στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

DSCN5397euex.jpg

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ - ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΠΡΩΙΝΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ

20101007062040(2).jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Και από την άλλη πλευρά !Για τον Leo αλλά σε όσους αρέσει αυτό το βαπόρι !

IMG_2610a.jpg

----------


## chiotis

Δευτερη αφιξη στη Χιο:!::!::!:

και τα απονερα του πλοιου (οταν εφευγα για πειραια)(21 kts)

http://nautiliakaneaxiou.blogspot.com/

----------


## gpap2006

Το πιθανότερο είναι να δέσει για ετήσια στις 2 Νοεμβρίου.

----------


## DimitrisT

*Μια άγκυρα ηλικίας τουλάχιστον 80 ετών «ψάρεψε» το πλοίο της ΝΕΛ   «European Express», αναχωρώντας από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά το απόγευμα   της περασμένης Δευτέρας

πηγή : http://www.emprosnet.gr/Current/?Ent...6-6efc972510f9
*

----------


## giannisk88

Μάλιστα! Φανταστείτε καμιά μέρα να βιράρει κάποιο πλοίο και να ψαρέψει κανένα κανονάκι απο το βυθό!!!! Ολα είναι πιθανά.

----------


## opelmanos

Απίστευτο πραγματικά , τι άλλο θα ακούσουν τα αυτιά μας

----------


## Ergis

σε καμια 15αρια χρονια προβλεπω να "ψαρευει" και κανενα αγουδιμοπλοιο απο το βυθο...... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> σε καμια 15αρια χρονια προβλεπω να "ψαρευει" και κανενα αγουδιμοπλοιο απο το βυθο......


*ΩΡΑΙΟΣ* !!!!!!!ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΡΘΕΙ Η ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ ΩΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟΣΕΣ ΑΜΑΡΤΙΕΣ :mrgreen:

----------


## Apostolos

Τυχερός ο καπτα Μανώλης για το εύρημα του!  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Θα ήθελα να πω την ιδέα μου για το εύρημα. Αφού την ερευνήσουν μελετητές, αρχαιολόγοι κλπ και εντοπίσουν σε ποιο πλοίο ανήκε να την πάρει η ΝΕΛ και να την στολίσει στα κεντρικά της γραφεία. Σε κάθε περίπτωση απεύχομαι να μείνει σε χέρια που θα την καταστρέψουν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το φίλο LEO. Δεν βρήσκεις κάθε μέρα τέτοια αντικείμενα :Wink: .

----------


## despo

Τελικά το πλοίο θα ταξειδεύει και ολόκληρο το Νοέμβριο, αφου ηδη ανακοινώθηκαν τα δρομολόγιά του στο σύστημα κρατήσεων.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Θα ήθελα να πω την ιδέα μου για το εύρημα. Αφού την ερευνήσουν μελετητές, αρχαιολόγοι κλπ και εντοπίσουν σε ποιο πλοίο ανήκε να την πάρει η ΝΕΛ και να την στολίσει στα κεντρικά της γραφεία. Σε κάθε περίπτωση απεύχομαι να μείνει σε χέρια που θα την καταστρέψουν.


 Εγω θα ελεγα ναυτικο μουσειο χιου ή μυτηλινης

----------


## DimitrisT

*Απώλεια άγκυρας Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «EUROPEAN EXPRESS» στη Μυτιλήνη*
Πηγή : marinews.gr

----------


## gasim

μια που ψάρεψε, μια που έχασε, σημειώσατε Χ

----------


## vinman

*Xθές το πρωί...για τους φίλους Dimitris T,douzoune,gtogias,Leo,TSS APOLLON,
gnikles,nikosnasia,Karavatoss,captain,mastrokostas  ,dokimakos21,sylver23!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113449

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφα χρωματα Υπεροχη φωτογραφια! Ευχαριστω φιλε vinman

----------


## gtogias

> *Xθές το πρωί...για τους φίλους Dimitris T,douzoune,gtogias,Leo,TSS APOLLON,*
> *gnikles,nikosnasia,Karavatoss,captain,mastrokostas  ,dokimakos21,sylver23!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113449


Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε vinman. Φαίνεται συμπέσαμε στο λιμάνι χτες. :Wink:

----------


## raflucgr

Great atmosphere and colors on your pic vinman

----------


## gnikles

> *Xθές το πρωί...για τους φίλους Dimitris T,douzoune,gtogias,Leo,TSS APOLLON,*
> *gnikles,nikosnasia,Karavatoss,captain,mastrokostas  ,dokimakos21,sylver23!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113449


 Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!Συμφωνώ με τους υπόλοιπους πανέμορφα χρώματα!!!

----------


## chiotis

απαγωρευση αποπλου European Express. http://nautiliakaneaxiou.blogspot.com/

----------


## vinman

*Σάββατο 6 Νοεμβρίου στον Πειραιά...για τους φίλους DimitrisT,douzoune,gtogias,Leo,TSS APOLLON,
gnikles,nikosnasia,Karavatoss,captain,mastrokostas ,dokimakos21,sylver23,
οpelmanos,Giovanaut,Akis dionisis!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115526

----------


## fourtounakis

Πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι σε αυτό το πλοίο με ΑΥΤΗ τη τσιμινιέρα ένα όνομα του ταιριάζει:ΒΡΟΝΤΑΔΟΣ.χεχε!

----------


## vinman

*Στον Πειραιά στις 6 Νοέμβρη!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 117380

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Η ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ σας ενημερώνει ότι, το πλοίο της εταιρείας μας EUROPEAN EXPRESS θα εκτελέσει προέκταση του τακτικού του δρομολόγιου προς Λήμνο-Καβάλα και επιστροφή, το Σάββατο 18/12.
Τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου τροποποιούνται ως εξής:

ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 18/12: ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (αν 08:00) - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (αφ 12:20 αν 13:00) - ΚΑΒΑΛΑ (αφ 17:20 αν 20:00) - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (αφ 23:20 αν 23:59)
ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 19/12: ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (αν 04:20 αν 06:00) - ΧΙΟΣ (αφ 08:50 αν 09:30) - ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (αφ 17:40)

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Mετά το ΜΥΤΙΛΉΝΗ και το EUROPEAN EXPRESS στην Καβάλα!  :Cool:

----------


## Giovanaut

Ε ναι λοιπον αυτο που περιμνενα και μελετουσα εγινε...!!!
Το απαγορευτικο μας την εδωσε την ευκαιρια...!!!!
Ερε κατι νυχτερινες....!!!!

Και θα εχει και παρεα...!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

EUROPEAN EXPRESS......21-11-2010 στον Πειραιά!!!Ένα πλοίο,το οποίο το είδα πρώτη φορά απο κοντά κ μπορώ να πώ ότι με ενθουσίασε!!!!
european express.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Ενα απογευμα μας είπε "Καλησπέρα" και εμεις χαζευαμε!!!

euro.jpg

----------


## mitilinios

> Η ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ σας ενημερώνει ότι, το πλοίο της εταιρείας μας EUROPEAN EXPRESS θα εκτελέσει προέκταση του τακτικού του δρομολόγιου προς Λήμνο-Καβάλα και επιστροφή, το Σάββατο 18/12.
> Τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου τροποποιούνται ως εξής:
> 
> ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 18/12: ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (αν 08:00) - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (αφ 12:20 αν 13:00) - ΚΑΒΑΛΑ (αφ 17:20 αν 20:00) - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (αφ 23:20 αν 23:59)
> ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 19/12: ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (αν 04:20 αν 06:00) - ΧΙΟΣ (αφ 08:50 αν 09:30) - ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (αφ 17:40)


Απλά να αναφέρω ότι η αναχώρηση από Καβάλα θα γίνει στις 22:00 και η αναχώρηση από Πειραιά στις 21:30.
http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=729

----------


## chiotis

> EUROPEAN EXPRESS......21-11-2010 στον Πειραιά!!!Ένα πλοίο,το οποίο το είδα πρώτη φορά απο κοντά κ μπορώ να πώ ότι με ενθουσίασε!!!!
> european express.JPG


Kαι που να μπεις και μεσα φιλε να γνωρισεις και το πληρωμα !!!!!Να αναφερω οτι κατα τη διαρκεια της αναμωνης του πλοιου εξω απο τον Πειραια οταν φτανει το πρωι που μολις εχουν αρχισει να φενονται καποιες ακτινες του ηλιου και το πλοιο ειναι σταματημενο και απο κατω η θαλασσα ισα-ισα κουνιετε ειναι τελεια εμπειρια (σε ηρεμει πολυυυυυυ....)

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή άφιξη στην Χίο.............
DSCF8419.jpg

DSCF8431.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Ενα χρονο μετα απο το λαμπρο περασμα της υπεροχης ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ, απο τη Βορεια Ελλαδα, ηρθε η σειρα για ακομη ενα "παιδι της Ανατολης", να ομορφεινει τα νερα του Βορρα με το εκτακτο περασμα του απο την πανεμορφη Καβαλα...!!!

Σαββατο 18/12/2010 απογευμα λοιπον, και το αστερι ανεβαινει ολοταχως, διανυοντας την αποσταση των 72ν.μ., απο τη Μυρινα μεχρι την Καβαλα σε 3,5 μονο ωρες....!!!

Η ωρα ειναι 6.28 και η μελωδικη μπουρου του μας χαιρετα, οσο η απαραμηλης αισθητικης πλωρη του περναει τα φαναρια μας για πρωτη φορα....!!!

DSC06926.JPG

Ο εμπειρος και γνωριμος καπτα Μανωλης μπαινει με δεξια και μανουβραρει 
μπροστα απο τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ...

DSC06928.JPG

DSC06933.JPG

Παμε για τη θεση μας....!!!!

DSC06956.JPG

DSC06958.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο τους φίλους DimitrisT & Giovanaut. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink: .

----------


## chiotis

Tελειες φωτο και υπεροχο ρεπορταζ  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 




> Σημερινή άφιξη στην Χίο.............
> DSCF8419.jpg
> 
> DSCF8431.jpg


Για αλλη μια φορα ο Δημητρης ηταν εκει ....μπραβο φιλε τελειες φωτο...

----------


## pantelis2009

To European Express σήμερα το πρωΐ στον Πειραιά. 
Χαρισμένη σε Akis Dionisis, Giovanaut, artmios sintihakis, DimitrisT & chiotis  :Wink:  :Razz: .

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 10 23-12-2010.jpg

----------


## chiotis

> To European Express σήμερα το πρωΐ στον Πειραιά. 
> Χαρισμένη σε Akis Dionisis, Giovanaut, artmios sintihakis, DimitrisT & chiotis .
> 
> EUROPEAN EXPRESS 10 23-12-2010.jpg


Μπραβο ρε παντελη!!!!!!!!!!τελεια!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Χρόνια πολλά στον cpt και το πλήρωμά του.....*

100_0787.JPG

----------


## DeepBlue

Ξεκούραση στον Πειραιά... :Wink:  P1050342.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε DeepBlue :Wink: .

----------


## Κωστάκης

Το πλοίο στον Πειραιά τις τελευταίες μέρες του 2010.

----------


## hayabusa

Το πλοίο ξεκουράζεται στον Πειραιά και παίζει με τις αντανακλάσεις..

----------


## pantelis2009

Και εδώ στις 13/01/2011 παίζοντας κρυφτό πίσω απο τα δέντρα. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: .

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 17 13-01-2011.jpg

----------


## despo

Ανεκτέλεστο το αυριανό δρομολόγιο του πλοίου, αφου το πλοίο θα ανέβει στη δεξαμενή του Περάματος. Ηταν να γίνει αυτό την προηγούμενη Τρίτη, αλλά αναβλήθηκε για αυριο.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το πλοιο ενα πρωινο στον Πειραια.Η φοτο χαρισμενη στους gamemaniac,pantelis2009,DeepBlue,hayabusa και σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου !!!!  :Wink: 
IMG_2697.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε IONIAN STAR και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, DeepBlue, hayabusa, Akis Dionisis, Giovanaut, artmios sintihakis, DimitrisT, giorgos_249, chiotis, despo, GameManiacGR και  όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Razz: .



EUROPEAN EXPRESS 01 18-02-2010.jpg
European Express στο ΝΜΔ(αν δεν κάνω λάθος).....στις 18/02/2010 με άλλα χρώματα :Wink: .

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Παντελή για την αφιέρωση και να πώ με την ευκαιρία οτι το πλοίο μόνο θετικά σχόλια έχει απο τους επιβάτες που έχουν ταξειδέψει μεχρι τώρα.

----------


## chiotis

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε Παντελή για την αφιέρωση και να πώ με την ευκαιρία οτι το πλοίο μόνο θετικά σχόλια έχει απο τους επιβάτες που έχουν ταξειδέψει μεχρι τώρα.


Oντως το πλοιο ειναι Θεος!!Εγω προσωπικα κανω τα αδυνατα δυνατα για να ταξιδεψω με αυτο και ευχαριστιεμε τα μεγαλα σαλονια του και τις πραγματικα τεραστιες καμπινες του με τα διπλα κρεβατια και τα κατστρωματα του......ειναι το ποιο καταλληλο πλοιο που εχει περασει απο τη γραμμη!!!!!!!!  :Wink:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  Ειναι ενα θαυμα .......

----------


## Fido

Έχει καλό δρόμο, έχει καλο ταξιδεμα, έχει ευρύχωρες καμπίνες, οι χώροι του έχουν υποστεί ανακαίνιση (εκκρεμεί ακόμα η παράδοση προς χρηση των υπόλοιπων χώρων). Είναι ένα καλό παράδειγμα για το ότι εστω και μιας κάποιας ηλικίας, κάποια πλοία που είναι καλοδιατηρημένα χωρίς να είναι ο ορισμός της πολυτέλειας ( η οποία κατ εμέ κάποιες φορές δεν είναι και το παν) μπορούν να διαδραματίσουν σημαίνοντα ρόλο.
Η αποδρομολόγηση του Λισσός (πλοίο επίσης αξιόλογο, με καλούς εσωτερικούς χώρους και παρόμοιας κλάσης) από τη γραμμή δείχνει ότι τελικά το european (με αρωγό το τοπικιστικό στοιχείο) κέρδισε, επάξια κατ'εμέ, την "παρτίδα" . 
Μακάρι να συνεχίσει έτσι εντελώς απροβλημάτιστα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το European Express αυτήν την ώρα στο Πέραμα. :Wink: 

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 18 08-02-2011.jpg

----------


## GiannisV

> Έχει καλό δρόμο, έχει καλο ταξιδεμα, έχει ευρύχωρες καμπίνες, οι χώροι του έχουν υποστεί ανακαίνιση (εκκρεμεί ακόμα η παράδοση προς χρηση των υπόλοιπων χώρων). Είναι ένα καλό παράδειγμα για το ότι εστω και μιας κάποιας ηλικίας, κάποια πλοία που είναι καλοδιατηρημένα χωρίς να είναι ο ορισμός της πολυτέλειας ( η οποία κατ εμέ κάποιες φορές δεν είναι και το παν) μπορούν να διαδραματίσουν σημαίνοντα ρόλο.
> Η αποδρομολόγηση του Λισσός (πλοίο επίσης αξιόλογο, με καλούς εσωτερικούς χώρους και παρόμοιας κλάσης) από τη γραμμή δείχνει ότι τελικά το european (με αρωγό το τοπικιστικό στοιχείο) κέρδισε, επάξια κατ'εμέ, την "παρτίδα" . 
> Μακάρι να συνεχίσει έτσι εντελώς απροβλημάτιστα!


Συμφωνώ στο οτι έχει κάνει μια πολυ καλή δουλειά με την ανακαίνηση του πλοίου και στο ότι είναι καλοδιατηρημένο επίσης οτι είναι καλύτερο πλοίο απο το Λισσός αλλά θα διαφωνήσω στο οτι κερδίζει την παρτίδα έχει μερικά λειτουργικά προβλήματα τα οποία οφείλει να λύσει για το καλο των επιβατών που επιλέγουν καμπίνα και την χρυσοπληρώνουν. Για μένα το καλύτερο πλοίο στη γραμμή είναι το Μυτιλήνη με διαφορά στο σύνολο όλων των υπηρεσιών.

----------


## Fido

> Συμφωνώ στο οτι έχει κάνει μια πολυ καλή δουλειά με την ανακαίνηση του πλοίου και στο ότι είναι καλοδιατηρημένο επίσης οτι είναι καλύτερο πλοίο απο το Λισσός αλλά θα διαφωνήσω στο οτι κερδίζει την παρτίδα έχει μερικά λειτουργικά προβλήματα τα οποία οφείλει να λύσει για το καλο των επιβατών που επιλέγουν καμπίνα και την χρυσοπληρώνουν. Για μένα το καλύτερο πλοίο στη γραμμή είναι το Μυτιλήνη με διαφορά στο σύνολο όλων των υπηρεσιών.


Βέβαια εγώ δεν ανέφερα καθόλου το Μυτιλήνη, ούτε ότι το European είναι  καλύτερο απ όλα. Έγραψα παρίδα και μάλιστα σε εισαγωγικά αναφερόμενος  στο European και το Λισσός.:wink: :Smile: 
Όταν λες λειτουργικά προβλήματα θες να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένος; 
Εγώ όταν ειχα ταξιδέψει αυτο που με ενόχλησε ήταν η ελλειπής σήμανση στο  εσωτερικό όπως και η απουσία ενος εστιατορίου, καθώς το σελφ σέρβις  είναι πολύ μικρό. Αλλά κάτι άλλο δεν είχα παρατηρήσει...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Εuropean Express σήμερα το πρωΐ μπήκε στη μεγάλη του Περάματος για την ετήσια του :Wink: .

----------


## GiannisV

> Βέβαια εγώ δεν ανέφερα καθόλου το Μυτιλήνη, ούτε ότι το European είναι  καλύτερο απ όλα. Έγραψα παρίδα και μάλιστα σε εισαγωγικά αναφερόμενος  στο European και το Λισσός.:wink:
> Όταν λες λειτουργικά προβλήματα θες να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένος; 
> Εγώ όταν ειχα ταξιδέψει αυτο που με ενόχλησε ήταν η ελλειπής σήμανση στο  εσωτερικό όπως και η απουσία ενος εστιατορίου, καθώς το σελφ σέρβις  είναι πολύ μικρό. Αλλά κάτι άλλο δεν είχα παρατηρήσει...


Γνώμη μου οτι το Μυτιλήνη είναι το καλύτερο της γραμμής δεν είπα οτι αναφέρθηκες σε αυτό. Με το European έχω ταξιδέψει 6φορές όλες σε καμπίνα θα αναφερθώ πρώτα για τις καμπίνες οι όποίες δεν είχαν τη στοιχειώδη καθαριότητα που επιθυμεί ο απλός επιβάτης,τη σωστή θερμοκρασία της καμπίνας με αποτέλεσμα η καμπίνα να είναι παγωμένη στην κυριολεξία πρόβλημα δηλ.στη θέρμανση του πλοίου το πρόβλημα αναφέρθηκε πολλες φορές χωρίς να αλλάξει κάτι,επίσης το πλοίο δηλώνει δωρεάν σύνδεση στο internet το οποίο είναι ανύπαρκτο τουλάχιστον στις καμπίνες. Να πάμε και στην τηλεόραση η οποία ''πιάνει'' 3-4κανάλια τουλάχιστον αυτά είναι ξεκλείδωτα που δυστηχώς συχνα πυκνά διακόπτοταν.Θα παρατηρούσα ένα ακόμα μείον στο πλοίο με τα ψυγεία τα οποία είναι μέσα στη κουζίνα του πλοίου και οχι στο γκαραζ όπως π.χ στο Νήσος Χίος ή στα πλοία που πάνε Κρήτη με αποτέλεσμα να ψάχνεις την κουζίνα και τον αρχιμάγειρα να σε εξυπηρετήσει.Επίσης όπως παρατήρησες και εσύ υπάρχει ελλειπής σύμανση στους περισσότερους χώρους του πλοίου αν όχι σε όλους.Και τέλος ενα μείον είναι η θέση της reception πολύ μέσα στο πλοίο με αποτέλεσμα αν έχεις αποσκευές να τις κουβαλάς τζάμπα. Όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα αποτελούν προσωπική γνώμη και οχι καταγγελία τα οποία θα ήθελα να μην υπάρξουν στο μέλλον ιδιαίτερα στο θέμα της καθαριότητας και της θέρμανσης.Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός απο τα λίγα που γνωρίζω απο πλοία αν και ταξιδεύω εδώ και 18χρόνια.

----------


## Fido

Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα τι λες! Εγώ βέβαια μια φορά έχω ταξιδέψει μόνο, και θυμάμαι είχα μείνει πολύ ικανοποιημένος από την καμπίνα, τόσο από αποψη καθαριότητας, όσο και από άποψη θερμοκρασίας (και μάλιστα θυμάμαι αυτό με είχε εντυπωσιάσει, έλεγα πάλι καλά, δε θα βγάλουμε χιονίστρες  :Very Happy: ) Τώρα αν η καθαριότητα δεν ειναι πλέον ικανοποιητική αυτό είναι εντελώς απαράδεκτο και θα πρέπει να αλλάξει άμεσα. Είναι αδιανόητο η κάθε εταιρεία να μην φροντίζει για τα δέοντα, ειδικά η ΝΕΛ αν θέλει να πάει μπροστα θα πρέπει να φροντίσει να μην υπάρχουν τέτοια δείγματα στα πλοία της. 
Όσον αφορά στη σήμανση ήλπιζα να έχει φτιάξει το θέμα, έπειτα από  μήνες, αλλά απ ότι λες, τσάμπα ελπίδες...:roll:
Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον κάποια στιγμή να αποφασίσουν να αξιοποιήσουν όλο το βαπόρι στο επακρο, έχει μεγάλες δυνατότητες και είναι κριμα...

----------


## chiotis

Mηπως υπαρχει καμια φωτογραφια και για μας τους φιλους του βαπορα μετα απο το ''πεσιμο'' του απο τη δεξαμενη ή την άφιξη του από τον Πειραιά;;

----------


## pantelis2009

Απο μένα όχι, αύριο θα πάω Πέραμα - Πειραιά και σήμερα δεν πήγα Κυνόσουρα. :Sad:

----------


## vinman

Πειραιάς 6 Νοεμβρίου 2010

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 123658

----------


## chiotis

> Πειραιάς 6 Νοεμβρίου 2010
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 123658


Ειναι Τ Ε Λ Ε Ι Ο !!!οπως και η φωτο ......ευχαριστουμε Vinman που μας προσφερεις την φωτο και την Νελ που μας προσφερει τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Εδω και 2 εβδομαδες, στα χειριστηρια του πλοιου, ο αξιος και με μεγαλη εμπειρια στο Βορειοανατολικο Αιγαιο, Χιωτης, cpt Γιωργος Αρβανιτης....!!!!

Καλα σου ταξιδια captain...!!!

----------


## giorgos....

Το όμορφο πλοίο φωτογραφημένο στις Φλέβες πριν 1,5 ώρα περίπου στην επιστροφή προς Πειραιά..
ένα απο τα τελευταία όμορφα σκαριά στον Πειραιά..
european1.jpgeuropean2.jpg

----------


## chiotis

> Το όμορφο πλοίο φωτογραφημένο στις Φλέβες πριν 1,5 ώρα περίπου στην επιστροφή προς Πειραιά..
> ένα απο τα τελευταία όμορφα σκαριά στον Πειραιά..
> european1.jpgeuropean2.jpg


Παρα πολυ ωραιες και πολυ προσφατες φωτο του υπεροχου βαπορα!!!!Ευχαρηστουμε που τις μοιραστηκες μαζι μας..

----------


## gasim

Θα είναι κανείς από εμάς αύριο στο πλοίο στην εκδήλωση της ΟΛΣΑ για να μας κάνει ξενάγηση?

----------


## dokimakos21

Σημερινή απογευματινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά,όμορφο και αστραφτερό...!
Για όλους εσάς..!

P2195627.jpg

P2195632.JPG

----------


## chiotis

> Σημερινή απογευματινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά,όμορφο και αστραφτερό...!
> Για όλους εσάς..!
> 
> P2195627.jpg
> 
> P2195632.JPG


Τελειοοοοο :Surprised: !!!!!Ευχαριστουμεε για τις τελειες φωτο!!!!!

----------


## despo

Το αποτέλεσμα της αποχώρησης του Λισσός, φάνηκε σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα, αφου οι ταχύτητες του πλοίου δεν θα υπάρχει πλεον λόγος να υπάρχουν απο 1/3 που το πλοίο θα ακολουθεί πλεον τα ίδια ωράρια με το Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## Fido

Προφανώς αναφέρεσαι στα δρομολόγια στο openseas, τα οποία αναφέρουν από 1/3 αναχώρηση-άφιξη 19:00-07:00 κλπ. Η διαφορά δηλαδή είναι μικρή (19:30-06:45 με τα τωρινά δρομολόγια) απλά αν γίνεται επειδή έφυγε το Λισσός και δέσαμε ελαφρώς το γάιδαρό μας, είναι καθαρά εσφαλμένη νοοτροπία. :roll: 
Βέβαια μένει να δούμε κατά πόσο αυτό θα επιβεβαιωθεί, να δούμε και τις καθημερινες πραγματικές αφίξεις για να βγάλουμε ένα ασφαλές συμπέρασμα. Παράδειγμα εγώ όταν επέστρεφα και ενώ ήμασταν στην ωρα μας χάσαμε ένα μισαωράκι αναμένοντας την είσοδο στον Πειραιά, κοινώς ότι πλεονέκτημα σε ταχύτητα είχαμε απλα εξανεμίστηκε (υπό αυτή την έννοια για ποιο λόγο σαν εταιρεία να πηγαίνεις πιο γρήγορα -> να καις παραπάνω πετρέλαια :Wink: ) Οψόμεθα!

----------


## chiotis

> Προφανώς αναφέρεσαι στα δρομολόγια στο openseas, τα οποία αναφέρουν από 1/3 αναχώρηση-άφιξη 19:00-07:00 κλπ. Η διαφορά δηλαδή είναι μικρή (19:30-06:45 με τα τωρινά δρομολόγια) απλά αν γίνεται επειδή έφυγε το Λισσός και δέσαμε ελαφρώς το γάιδαρό μας, είναι καθαρά εσφαλμένη νοοτροπία. :roll: 
> Βέβαια μένει να δούμε κατά πόσο αυτό θα επιβεβαιωθεί, να δούμε και τις καθημερινες πραγματικές αφίξεις για να βγάλουμε ένα ασφαλές συμπέρασμα. Παράδειγμα εγώ όταν επέστρεφα και ενώ ήμασταν στην ωρα μας χάσαμε ένα μισαωράκι αναμένοντας την είσοδο στον Πειραιά, κοινώς ότι πλεονέκτημα σε ταχύτητα είχαμε απλα εξανεμίστηκε (υπό αυτή την έννοια για ποιο λόγο σαν εταιρεία να πηγαίνεις πιο γρήγορα -> να καις παραπάνω πετρέλαια) Οψόμεθα!


 Tα δρομολογια θα ειναι οντος σαν του Μυτιληνη δηλαδη 9 ωρες περιπου ταξιδι......δηλαδη τι ειχαμε - τι χασαμε.Παντως αυτο ειναι πολυ βλακια απο την πλευρα της Νελ .....θα χασει πολυ κοσμο..

----------


## Fido

Καλά μεταξύ μας δεν ξέρω αν θα χάσει τόσο πολύ κόσμο, γιατί απλά ο κόσμος δεν έχει πολλές επιλογές  :Wink:  Είτε το μεσημεριανό Νήσος (όσους τους βολεύει λόγω ώρας) είτε το βραδυνό της ΝΕΛ. 
Από την άλλη τίθενται πολλά θέματα: είπα πριν,  η (*επίσημη*) διαφορά ώρας είναι μικρή, περισσότερο ψυχολογική (νομίζω) παρά οτιδήποτε άλλο, η οποιαδήποτε (τυχαία) καθυστέρηση εκμηδενίζει την παραπάνω ταχύτητα, οι καταναλώσεις, η σταθερότητα των ωραρίων και άλλα. 
Συμφωνώ βέβαια απολύτως ότι είναι βλακεία της ΝΕΛ αυτό το παιχνίδι εκ του ασφαλούς, το οποίο δεν συνάδει με τη "νέα" πολιτική στην οποία (υποτίθεται) ότι μπήκε, και με το προφίλ που προσπαθεί να λανσάρει. Και αν τώρα υπάρχει μια κάποια σχετική δικαιολογία επειδή η κίνηση είναι πεσμένη (τότε βέβαια δεν εξηγείται πως και το Εuropean και *κυρίως* το Μυτιλήνη κάνουν ετήσιες-εξπρές) ελπίζω το καλοκαίρι να αλλάξει το πράγμα. Το Εuropean ήρθε καλλιεργώντας μεγάλες προσδοκίες τόσο οσον αφορά στην ταχύτητα όσο και στο ότι ανακαινίσθηκε εκ βάθρων και θα είχε τη δυνατότητα να προσφέρει καλές υπηρεσίες για τον επιβάτη. Ένα χρόνο μετά, στο πλοίο υπάρχουν ακόμα ανεκμετάλλευτοι χώροι, και βλέπουμε τώρα την αλλαγή ωραρίου η οποία μόνο υποψιες διεγείρει. :roll:
Τέλος πάντων για να μην μακρυγορώ, ας περιμένουμε και θα δούμε η συνέχεια τι μας επιφυλάσσει. :Wink:

----------


## despo

Απο Πειραιά η διαφορά είναι μικρή, δεν το συζητάμε. Η μεγάλη ομως διαφορά είναι στις αναχωρήσεις απο Μυτιλήνη. Δεν νομίζετε οτι υπάρχει μεγαλη απόκλιση απο το 19.30 (μεχρι τέλος Φεβρουαρίου) στις 18.00 (ωρα που έφευγε και το Λισσός και ισχύει απο τον Μάρτιο) ?

----------


## chiotis

> Εδω και 2 εβδομαδες, στα χειριστηρια του πλοιου, ο αξιος και με μεγαλη εμπειρια στο Βορειοανατολικο Αιγαιο, Χιωτης, cpt Γιωργος Αρβανιτης....!!!!
> 
> Καλα σου ταξιδια captain...!!!


Καλα ταξιδιααα στον captain!!!Ο καπτεν Μανωλης εχει άδεια ή δεν θα ειναι ποια στον βαπορα;;

----------


## Giovanaut

Δεν γνωριζω κατι...!!!
Αλλα φανταζομαι η αδεια, η rotation...!!!

----------


## chiotis

> Δεν γνωριζω κατι...!!!
> Αλλα φανταζομαι η αδεια, η rotation...!!!


Eλεγα μηπως θα ειναι αυτος που θα αναλαβει (αν επιβαινεοθουν οι φημες )το Ιονιαν Κινγκ αν μπει στο Αιγαιο (επειδη ειναι καλος γνωστης).

----------


## vinman

Πειραιάς 28 Οκτωβρίου

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124673

----------


## chiotis

Ο Αρχοντας σήμερα στον Πειραιά.Αφιερωμενες στους Vinman,Giovanaut,pantelis2009 και ολους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σ' ευχαριστώ φίλε chiotis και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, τους φίλους που αναφέρεις και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: 


EUROPEAN EXPRESS 16.jpg
EUROPEAN EXPRESS..... 23-12-2010

----------


## chiotis

To πρώτο ''αργό'' δρομολόγιο του πλοίου σήμερα..

----------


## Fido

Υπό στενή παρακολούθηση σήμερα ο Ευρωπαίος :Smile:

----------


## aris A

> Υπό στενή παρακολούθηση σήμερα ο Ευρωπαίος


πριν απο μισο λεπτο μπηκα στο AIS και ειδα οτι το βαπορι πηγαινει με φισιολογικη ταχητητα 19.1 knots ενταξει λιγο κομμενο σε σχεση με τα πρωτα δρομολογια αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν παει λιγοτερο οπως παει το μυτιληνη

----------


## Fido

Ρουφιανο-αναφορά  :Razz:  κι εγώ όσο είδα δυο φορές είδα στα 19,4, μετά το πρώτο δρομολόγιο υποθέτω θα δούμε μέγιστη και μέση ταχύτητα για να έχουμε κάποια ιδέα. 
¶σχετο, το Μυτιλήνη το είδα χτες και κάπου είχε χαμηλώσει ταχύτητα, πριν φτάσει Χίο σήμερα πάντως έβλεπα πάνω από 18 όσες φορες κοίταξα...
Τι να πω, γρίφος πια κοντεύουν να γίνουν αυτά τα δρομολόγια της ΝΕΛ. Και αν τώρα, σε νεκρή σεζόν ριχουν λίγο ταχύτητα ελπίζω το καλοκαίρι να μη συνεχιστεί αυτό το βιολί. Όχι ότι αυτό είναι δίκαιο αλλά λέμε τώρα...:roll:

----------


## chiotis

> Ρουφιανο-αναφορά  κι εγώ όσο είδα δυο φορές είδα στα 19,4, μετά το πρώτο δρομολόγιο υποθέτω θα δούμε μέγιστη και μέση ταχύτητα για να έχουμε κάποια ιδέα. 
> ¶σχετο, το Μυτιλήνη το είδα χτες και κάπου είχε χαμηλώσει ταχύτητα, πριν φτάσει Χίο σήμερα πάντως έβλεπα πάνω από 18 όσες φορες κοίταξα...
> Τι να πω, γρίφος πια κοντεύουν να γίνουν αυτά τα δρομολόγια της ΝΕΛ. Και αν τώρα, σε νεκρή σεζόν ριχουν λίγο ταχύτητα ελπίζω το καλοκαίρι να μη συνεχιστεί αυτό το βιολί. Όχι ότι αυτό είναι δίκαιο αλλά λέμε τώρα...:roll:


Εχει φτασει και τα 19.8 αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι δυστυχος στο ΣΑΣ εκανε τροποποιήση δρομολογιων μεχρι το Μαρτη του 2012 αρα ετσι θα συνεχησει :Sad:

----------


## gnikles

Αυτό το πλοίο ρε παιδί μου είνα τρέλα!!!

----------


## gnikles

DSC00859.JPGΞέχασα την φότο πριν.

----------


## dokimakos21

European Express

P3246270.JPG

----------


## nkr

*Δεμενο στον Πειραια με βροχη....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,tss apollon,giorgos 249,Dimitris T.,deep blue,Κωστακης,Laz 94,dokimakos21,gnikles,chiotis,Fido,Aris A.,Καρολο και σε ολους τους ΝΕΛιτες*
100_5424.jpg

----------


## Fido

ΑΚόμα και ακίνητο αυτό το βαπόρι δείχνει εν κινήσει!!
Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία με πολύ καλή αποτύπωση του ελαφρού κυματισμού που κάνει το πλοίο να φαίνεται ακόμα πιο δυναμικό!
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε! :Very Happy:

----------


## johny18

Βάπορας με όλη τη σημασία της λέξεως !!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

> *Δεμενο στον Πειραια με βροχη....*
> *Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,tss apollon,giorgos 249,Dimitris T.,deep blue,Κωστακης,Laz 94,dokimakos21,gnikles,chiotis,Fido,Aris A.,Καρολο και σε ολους τους ΝΕΛιτες*
> 100_5424.jpg


 Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις. :Wink: 


EUROPEAN EXPRESS 24 19-03-2011.jpg

----------


## Fido

Ευχαριστούμε και πάλι. Απλά πλωράκλα! :Razz:

----------


## vinman

Χθές το πρωί...για τους φίλους nkr,Dimitris T,nikosnasia,gnikles,douzoune!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 127827

----------


## Leo

Ο απόπλους της Κυριακής 27.03.11 από το μεγάλο Λιμάνι!

EEDSCN0452.jpg EEDSCN0455.jpg EEDSCN0461.jpg

----------


## chiotis

> Ο απόπλους της Κυριακής 27.03.11 από το μεγάλο Λιμάνι!
> 
> EEDSCN0452.jpg EEDSCN0455.jpg EEDSCN0461.jpg


Ποποποποο!!!!!Τελειο ετσι???ειναι ο ποιο τέλειος και ιδανικος βάπορας για τη γραμμή αν πηγαινε και με την παλια ταχυτητα........!!!!!!!Απο ποιο πλοίο ειναι τραβηγμένες οι ομορφες φωτο??

----------


## Leo

ΒΣ Ιθάκη, άφιξη στον Πειραιά 19:35  :Wink: .

----------


## gnikles

> Ο απόπλους της Κυριακής 27.03.11 από το μεγάλο Λιμάνι!
> 
> EEDSCN0452.jpg EEDSCN0455.jpg EEDSCN0461.jpg


 Υπέροχες!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε Leo για τις υπέροχες φωτο.
Εuropean Express....19/03/2011 χαρισμένη σε Leo, gnikles, chiotis, Dimitris T, Fido, Vinman, nkr και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: 


EUROPEAN EXPRESS 23 19-03-2011.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Μανούβρα στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
DSCF8433.jpg
Φίλοι μου Vinman,pantelis2009,nkr σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις σας και ανταποδίδω.Αφιερωμένες επίσης στους φίλους Leo,chiotis,GTogias,nikosnasia,T.S.S.Apollon, dokimakos21,gnikles,douzoune και στους φαν του πλοίου.

----------


## chiotis

24-3-2011 Μετα την αναχώρηση του Μυτιλήνη έρχτετε να μπεί στη θέση του,αλλα και μετά δεμένο.Για τους pantelis2009 Dimitris T doouzoune nkr gnikles και για ολους τους φίλους του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους  DimitrisT & chiotis για τις ωραίες φωτο τους και τις αφιερώσεις. :Wink:

----------


## Fido

Να ευχαριστήσουμε και σένα Παντελή αλλά και όλα τα παιδιά για τις αφιερώσεις σας! :Very Happy:

----------


## gnikles

Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους Παντελή,DimitrisT και Chiotis για τις αφιερώσεις!!!!

----------


## vinman

Το περασμένο Σάββατο στον Πειραιά!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128341

----------


## pantelis2009

To EUROPEAN EXPRESS στις 19-03-2011. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


EUROPEAN EXPRESS 26 19-03-2011.jpg

----------


## johny18

Ωραία φωτογραφία φίλε Παντελή . Ευχαριστούμε !!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Special αφιέρωση στους  ελμεψη και mike_rodos, κι ένα *δωράκι* για το Πάσχα 

Κοιτάτε τι σας έρχεται....... Καλό Πάσχα και με ΝΕΛ!

DSCN0459EE.JPG

----------


## proussos

DSCN4374.jpg

*EUROPEAN EXPRESS...ακούνητο !*

----------


## johny18

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία φίλε proussos !!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Special αφιέρωση στους  ελμεψη και mike_rodos, κι ένα *δωράκι* για το Πάσχα 
> 
> Κοιτάτε τι σας έρχεται....... Καλό Πάσχα και με ΝΕΛ!


Eνδιαφέρον Κάπτεν! Ελπίζουμε να πραγματοποιηθεί η κρουαζιέρα.!

----------


## dimitris!

Ειναι η εντύπωση μου η το καράβι αυτό έχει αρχίσει και αποκτά φανατικούς φίλους???

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο τους φίλους Leo & proussos, ευχαριστούμε :Wink: .

----------


## Leo

> Ειναι η εντύπωση μου η το καράβι αυτό έχει αρχίσει και αποκτά φανατικούς φίλους???


Μα είναι όμορφο βαπόρι και απέδειξε ότι παρόλα τα χρόνια του έχει γερά κότσια!

----------


## diagoras

> Special αφιέρωση στους  ελμεψη και mike_rodos, κι ένα *δωράκι* για το Πάσχα 
> 
> Κοιτάτε τι σας έρχεται....... Καλό Πάσχα και με ΝΕΛ!
> 
> DSCN0459EE.JPG


Aντε να το δουμε και σε καμια Τηνο σε καμια εκδρομη στυλ Μυτιληνη! :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

To EUROPEAN EXPRESS την Κυριακή 27-03-2011 στις 06:20 στον Πειραια. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φανατικούς φίλους του :Razz: .


EUROPEAN EXPRESS 29 27-03-2011.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το European Express φωτογραφιμενο απο τον κοκκινο.Η φοτο αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου !!!!  :Wink: 
IMG_3606.JPG

----------


## tolaras

DSCI0262.jpg απο την μαρινα μυτιληνης, την πρωτη αφιξη του στο νησι
και λιγο ποιο κοντα
DSCI0263.jpg photos: tolaras

----------


## johny18

Φίλε tolaras υπέροχες οι φωτογραφίες σου !!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## tolaras

thnks:-D:-D:-D

----------


## gasim

Μια και είναι η πρώτη φορά που ταξιδεύω με το European, σας γράφω μέσα από το σαλόνι του πλοίου, με τη δωρεάν (αλλά αργή) σύνδεση που προσφέρει η εταιρεία.

Οι πρώτες μου εντυπώσεις: ένα πολύ αξιοπρεπές πλοίο.  Αν και δεν έχει και πολύ καιρό, φαίνεται καλοτάξιδο, με αρκετά αξιοπρεπείς χώρους, τόσο σε μέγεθος όσο και σε αίσθηση περιβάλλοντος.  Το πλοίο δίνει την αίσθηση του μεγάλου.  Οι καμπίνες αρκετά άνετες, και καθαρές.

Τι θα ήθελα ακόμα;
1) μια καλύτερη περαντζάδα.  Πρακτικά, εκτός από το πλαϊνό μπαλκόνι (που θυμίζει λίγο το αντίστοιχο του Σαπφώ), το οποίο όμως είναι 'αφιλόξενο' και σε όχι καλή κατάσταση, έχουμε τον πρυμναίο χώρο στο Deck 6 με το μπαρ.  Τα πλαϊνά στο Deck 7 δεν είναι καθόλου φιλόξενα (έχουμε χώρο, αλλά όχι παγκάκια)

2) καλύτερο χώρο για εστίαση.  Ίσως το μεγαλύτερο μειονέκτημα του πλοίου.  Είναι ελάχιστος.

3) η απόσταση προς την υποδοχή είναι τεράστια.  Περπατάς με βαλίτσες για πολλά μέτρα μέχρι να ξαποστάσεις, περνώντας μέσα από το πρυμναίο σαλόνι.  Δεν βολεύει.  Θα μπορούσε να γίνει μια μετατροπή, να μεγαλώσει λίγο ο χώρος αμέσως μετά την κυλιόμενη σκάλα.

4) δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει άνοδος από τα μέρη του γκαράζ μπροστά προς τα πάνω, δεν το έψαξα, αλλά αν δεν υπάρχει, πρέπει να περπατήσεις πάλι ανάμεσα σε εισερχόμενα οχήματα για να ανέβεις, την ώρα που περιμένει η οικογένεια με τα συμπράγκαλα κοντά στην είσοδο με τις βαλίτσες να παρκάρεις...

5) και εννοείται, ράμπα επιβίβασης επιβατών.  Ξεχωριστή.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Τελικά η εκδρομή στην Ρόδο ακυρώθηκε?

----------


## mike_rodos

> Τελικά η εκδρομή στην Ρόδο ακυρώθηκε?


Λογικά ναι... Αφού το πλοίο είναι αγκυροβολημένο στη Μυτιλήνη!

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Στην Μυτιλήνη?Μα για ποιό λόγο?Δεν ήταν προγραματισμένο να κάνει εκδρομή??:roll:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Στην Μυτιλήνη?Μα για ποιό λόγο?Δεν ήταν προγραματισμένο να κάνει εκδρομή??:roll:





> Σε περίπτωση μη επαρκούς συμμετοχής έως την Παρασκευή 15/04/2011 η εκδρομή δεν θα  πραγματοποιηθεί (ισχύει η επιστροφή χρημάτων)


Mάλλον δεν είχε ζήτηση η εκδρομή.... Και λογικό μου φαίνεται σε εποχές ΔΝΤ.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Όπως όλοι ξέρετε, φέτος μας ερχόταν Θεσσαλονίκη το καλοκαίρι και μας ήρθε και δύο φορές τώρα το φθηνόπωρο στη θέση του γερο-ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ !!!

Έκανα μία μίξη τυχαία από φωτογραφίες και τις βάζω... 
Θα έρθουν κι άλλες...

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν λίγες μέρες, ενώ λιάζετε στον πρωϊνό ήλιο του Πειραιά.

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 172 27-11-2012.jpg

----------


## despo

Η 'ναυαρχίδα' πλέον της ΝΕΛ, έκανε το γύρο του Αιγαίου, εξυπηρετώντας εκτος απο Χίο και Μυτιλήνη, την Ικαρία και τη Σάμο, μέχρι και Λήμνο και Καβάλα.

----------


## opelmanos

Πειραιάς 1 Νοεμβρίου 2010 με φόντο τον Λυκαβιτό !!

----------


## Express Pigasos

μια πρωινη αφιξη της γριουλας Τακατσιχο Μαρου το καλοκαιρι που μας περασε...το πλοιο οπως εχει χιλιοαναφερθει ενα εκατομυριο φορες (τσσσσσσς..) εχει δυνατοτητα για πολυ δρομο..και τον πρωτο καιρο που μπηκε το Πατμος εδειξε καποιες καλες ταχυτητες (23+) ...

----------


## despo

Επι Πάτμος πιάνει ταχύτητα 20-21 το πολύ. Τα 23 τα έπιανε στην αρχή των δρομολογίων του το 2010.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ισχυουν αυτα που λενε πως το πλοιο θα μπορουσε υπο συνθηκες να φτασει max 26-27 μιλια η ειναι παραμυθια της Χαλιμας αυτα?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Η 'ναυαρχίδα' πλέον της ΝΕΛ, έκανε το γύρο του Αιγαίου, εξυπηρετώντας εκτος απο Χίο και Μυτιλήνη, την Ικαρία και τη Σάμο, μέχρι και Λήμνο και Καβάλα.


Ξέχασες τη Θεσσαλονίκη !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## despo

Απ΄οτι είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω, ισχύουν τα σενάρια ταχύτητας 26 εως 27 μιλίων, αλλά ποιός τρελός πάει να κάψει τόνους πετρελαίων ...

----------


## gnikles

JPEG Image (9894192).jpgΕίναι Βάπορας!!!!

----------


## kalypso

ειναι....σωστός σαμουράι....!!!

----------


## Marioukos

Και τοσα χρονια δεν το ειχε παρει πρεφα κανεις... Εξωτερικα τα σπαει.. Πανεμορφο βαπορι !

----------


## Georgecz3

> Ισχυουν αυτα που λενε πως το πλοιο θα μπορουσε υπο συνθηκες να φτασει max 26-27 μιλια η ειναι παραμυθια της Χαλιμας αυτα?


25.5kn στο 85% . Το βαπορι το δουλευουνε στο 60% με ταχυτητα 20.5kn και καταναλώση 53t/24h .
Τα στοιχεια ειναι απο το αφιερωμα του Ε (τ.209) για το European

----------


## gnikles

JPEG Image (24199351).jpgΒγαίνοντας απο το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!!!

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί στο μεγάλο λιμάνι,

EUROPEAN EXPREES 6-12-2012.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Σήμερα το πρωί στο μεγάλο λιμάνι,
> 
> EUROPEAN EXPREES 6-12-2012.jpg



Και εγω διπλα ημουν....

EUROPEAN EXPRESS.jpg

----------


## Fido

> 25.5kn στο 85% . Το βαπορι το δουλευουνε στο 60% με ταχυτητα 20.5kn και καταναλώση 53t/24h .
> Τα στοιχεια ειναι απο το αφιερωμα του Ε (τ.209) για το European


Ευχαριστουμε για τα στοιχεία, ειχα και εγω το συγκεκριμένο τευχος του Ε αλλά καπου εχει παραχωθει και δεν το βρισκω, εψαχνα τις καταναλωσεις του βαπορα...Μακάρι να ισχυει το ότι πάει καλά στη γραμμή του ασχετως της ηλικίας του κρατιέται σε ένα αξιοπρεπές επίπεδο μέσα. Σε προσφατο ταξιδι μου που έκανα παρέμενε πεντακάθαρο, ενω και οι καμπινες του ειναι υπερανετες και φαρδιες, όχι κλουβάκια σαν του Πάτμος. Κατ'εμέ θα έπρεπε να ειχαν ριξει περισσότερα χρηματα στην ανακαινιση αντι να τα σπαταλήσουν αλλού...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πράγματι είναι ένα όμορφο σκαρί.  :Tears Of Joy: 
DSC01376 (1).JPGDSC01389 (1).JPGDSC01413 (1).JPGDSC01448 (1).JPGDSC01478 (1).JPG

----------


## Georgecz3

Ναυτικο βαπορι , χωρις πολλες υπερκατασκευες. Κλασικος Ιαπωνας, δλδ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ

----------


## Marioukos

Λετε να το δουμε στα Δωδεκανησα ? ?  ?

----------


## opelmanos

> Πράγματι είναι ένα όμορφο σκαρί. 
> DSC01376 (1).JPGDSC01389 (1).JPGDSC01413 (1).JPGDSC01448 (1).JPGDSC01478 (1).JPG


Eυχαριστούμε φίλε Γκρινιάρη .... :Sour: Πολύ ωραίες φωτό άντε να τύχει κανενα απαγορευτικό να το πετύχεις και μέρα καθώς ούτε αυτό αλλά ούτε και το Μυτιλήνη έχουμε δεί μέρα στην Θεσσαλονίκη !

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Mία φορά ήρθε μέρα εδώ και ήμουν Πειραιά... $#@$#@$#@$#@

----------


## artmios sintihakis

EUROPEAN EXPRESS....στο λιμένα Πειραιά!
Αν όλα παν ετσι οπως θέλω, θα το ευχαριστηθω τουλάχιστον για 25 ώρες απο Πειραιά για Καβάλα!
SAM_1022.jpg

----------


## kostas-93

το EUROPEAN EXPRESS για πρωτη φορα στην Σαμο στο νεο λιμάνι στο Καρλόβασι τον Νοέμβρη .
για όλους τους φίλους του ναυτιλία.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τοτε που εκανε δυο δρομολογια για Ικαροσαμια πριν βγει το Μυτιληνη και πηγαινε με 20+ κομβους... Σπανιες και πολυ ομορφες, να εισαι καλα. Πρεπει να ειναι το μεγαλυτερο βαπορι που εχει μπει ποτε στη γραμμη...

----------


## sylver23

Eίναι το μεγαλύτερο που έδεσε στα λιμάνια μας!!

----------


## gpap2006

Το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ πριν 7 χρόνια περίπου δεν προσέγγιζε κάποιο καλοκαίρι Κύρηκο και Βαθύ?

----------


## kostas-93

> Τοτε που εκανε δυο δρομολογια για Ικαροσαμια πριν βγει το Μυτιληνη και πηγαινε με 20+ κομβους... Σπανιες και πολυ ομορφες, να εισαι καλα. Πρεπει να ειναι το μεγαλυτερο βαπορι που εχει μπει ποτε στη γραμμη...


σε ευχαριστω πολυ.
τι μηκος εχει ο βάπορας; εδεσε παντος με αρκετη ευκολία αντιθέτως με το Μυτιλήνη που αν εχει λιγο αερα ζορίζετε μια παει στο νεο λιμανι μια στο παλιο πχ σημερα μπήκε στο λιμανι με την δεύτερη προσπάθεια.

----------


## despo

Ναι πήγε για μιά χρονιά και το Ανθή Μαρίνα.

----------


## kostas-93

> Ναι πήγε για μιά χρονιά λ[και το Ανθή Μαρίνα.


στο Καρλόβασι δεν ειχε μπει το Ανθή Μαρίνα το βλέπαμε απ μακριά  :Apologetic:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το βαπορι εχει μηκος 159 μετρα και ειναι στενο για το μηκος του με παλτος μολις 21.2 μετρα, ομως εχει βυθισμα πανω απο 6 μετρα πρυμα. Αν ειχε παει το Ανθη Μαρινα τοτε αυτον ηταν το μακρυτερο αλλα ισως το European να διατηρει τα πρωτια στον Ευδηλο γιατι δυσκολα πλοιο του Αγουδημου να πηγε στον Ευδηλο. Οσο και μεγαλο βαπορι να ειναι το European και αν ειναι μονοτιμονο εχει 35500 ιππων οποτε μαλλον θα γυρναει καλα... 

ΥΓ: Αληθεια το European πηρε την αγονη των Δωδεκανησων που εχει ο Διαγορας; Αν ναι ποτε θα δρομολογηθει;

----------


## kostas-93

> Το βαπορι εχει μηκος 159 μετρα και ειναι στενο για το μηκος του με παλτος μολις 21.2 μετρα, ομως εχει βυθισμα πανω απο 6 μετρα πρυμα. Αν ειχε παει το Ανθη Μαρινα τοτε αυτον ηταν το μακρυτερο αλλα ισως το European να διατηρει τα πρωτια στον Ευδηλο γιατι δυσκολα πλοιο του Αγουδημου να πηγε στον Ευδηλο. Οσο και μεγαλο βαπορι να ειναι το European και αν ειναι μονοτιμονο εχει 35500 ιππων οποτε μαλλον θα γυρναει καλα... 
> 
> ΥΓ: Αληθεια το European πηρε την αγονη των Δωδεκανησων που εχει ο Διαγορας; Αν ναι ποτε θα δρομολογηθει;


ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες .
και στο Καρλόβασι έχει την πρωτιά καθώς όπως είπα παραπάνω το Ανθη στην Σαμο πήγαινε στο Βαθύ.

----------


## despo

Σωστά και το Ανθή Μαρίνα και η Ροδάνθη δεν είχαν μπεί ποτέ στο Καρλόβασι.

----------


## ithakos

> Το βαπορι εχει μηκος 159 μετρα και ειναι στενο για το μηκος του με παλτος μολις 21.2 μετρα, ομως εχει βυθισμα πανω απο 6 μετρα πρυμα. Αν ειχε παει το Ανθη Μαρινα τοτε αυτον ηταν το μακρυτερο αλλα ισως το European να διατηρει τα πρωτια στον Ευδηλο γιατι δυσκολα πλοιο του Αγουδημου να πηγε στον Ευδηλο. Οσο και μεγαλο βαπορι να ειναι το European και αν ειναι μονοτιμονο εχει 35500 ιππων οποτε μαλλον θα γυρναει καλα... 
> 
> ΥΓ: Αληθεια το European πηρε την αγονη των Δωδεκανησων που εχει ο Διαγορας; Αν ναι ποτε θα δρομολογηθει;


Νομίζω από τον καινούριο χρόνο Διονύση ξεκινάν οι άγονες αλλά το λέω με επιφύλλαξη..

----------


## ithakos

> Το βαπορι εχει μηκος 159 μετρα και ειναι στενο για το μηκος του με παλτος μολις 21.2 μετρα, ομως εχει βυθισμα πανω απο 6 μετρα πρυμα. Αν ειχε παει το Ανθη Μαρινα τοτε αυτον ηταν το μακρυτερο αλλα ισως το European να διατηρει τα πρωτια στον Ευδηλο γιατι δυσκολα πλοιο του Αγουδημου να πηγε στον Ευδηλο. Οσο και μεγαλο βαπορι να ειναι το European και αν ειναι μονοτιμονο εχει 35500 ιππων οποτε μαλλον θα γυρναει καλα... 
> 
> ΥΓ: Αληθεια το European πηρε την αγονη των Δωδεκανησων που εχει ο Διαγορας; Αν ναι ποτε θα δρομολογηθει;


Νομίζω από την καινούρια χρονιά ξεκινάν οι άγονες αλλά το γράφω με επιφύλαξη..

----------


## ελμεψη

Συμφωνα με αυτο το δημοσιευμα το European Express αντικαθιστα το Διαγορα στις αγονες της Δωδεκανησου! Η απορια μου ειναι πως θα μπει  στο λιμανι της Συμης ενα καραβι 160 μετρων.. Εδω ο για να μπει ο Διαγορας (141μετρα) ειχαν γινει δοκιμαστικα το 2006 και ειχε ληφθει αρνητικη αποφαση και τελικα ξαναγινε προσπαθεια το 2011 και αποφασιστηκε να μπει στη γραμμη! Τελικα δεν μαθαμε αν μεγαλωσε το λιμανι ή μικρυνε το πλοιο αλλα τωρα βρισκομαστε παλι σε μια προκληση.. ΕΛΛΑΣ το μεγαλειο σου!!! Ας ελπισουμε μονο να μην μεινει χειμωνιατικα το νησι χωρις καραβι ελειψη βεβαια και του Πρωτεα..

http://kalymnos-news.gr/τοπικά/item/1015-mε-το-european-express-η-νελ-στα-δωδεκάνησα

Μια πρόχειρη φώτο με το λιμάνι της Σύμης, το άνοιγμα του και το μέγεθος του πλοίου.

Λιμάνι Σύμης.jpg

----------


## despo

Δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορεί να μπεί το European στο λιμάνι της Σύμης, ομως σχετικά με τον Διαγόρα και επειδή είχα ακούσει πολλά και διάφορα, πως γίνεται (οπως άλλωστε γράφεις) το 2006 να μην έμπαινε και μετά απο 5 χρόνια να χωράει - έγινε κάποια παρέμβαση στο λιμάνι ;

----------


## ελμεψη

> Δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορεί να μπεί το European στο λιμάνι της Σύμης, ομως σχετικά με τον Διαγόρα και επειδή είχα ακούσει πολλά και διάφορα, πως γίνεται (οπως άλλωστε γράφεις) το 2006 να μην έμπαινε και μετά απο 5 χρόνια να χωράει - έγινε κάποια παρέμβαση στο λιμάνι ;


Με αυτη τη απορια εχουμε μεινει και μεις...

Παρτε μια γευση απο Διαγορα στη Συμη

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGkSscYiwAE

----------


## Georgecz3

Είναι σιγουρο οτι η εταιρια προτιθεται να στειλει το European στην αγονη των Δωδεκανησων; Γιατι αρκετες φορες εχουμε δει με αλλα καραβια να περνουν τις συμβασεις και αλλα δρομολογουνε μετα.

----------


## despo

Σωστή η ερώτησή σου - και εγω το ίδιο θα αναρωτιόμουνα ...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

DSC02649 (Αντιγραφή).JPG DSC02651 (Αντιγραφή).JPG DSC02515 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG DSC02629 (Αντιγραφή).JPG DSC02635 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG

----------


## pontikos

20121204_095023.jpg20121204_100212.jpg20121204_100219.jpg20121204_100326.jpg20121204_100451.jpg
EUROPEAN EXPRESS ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΣΗ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΧΙΟ ΠΡΟΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ

----------


## Panos80

> 20121204_095023.jpg20121204_100212.jpg20121204_100219.jpg20121204_100326.jpg20121204_100451.jpg
> EUROPEAN EXPRESS ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΣΗ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΧΙΟ ΠΡΟΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ


Καλως ηρθες στο nautilia.gr.
Ελπιζουμε λογω του nickname σου να "τρυπωσεις" και σε αλλες γεφυρες και να μας ανεβασεις τετοιες φωτογραφιες! Μπραβο σου.

----------


## Marioukos

Ειναι το καλυτερο βαπορι της ΝΕΛ... Να δουμε...

----------


## ithakos

> 20121204_095023.jpg20121204_100212.jpg20121204_100219.jpg20121204_100326.jpg20121204_100451.jpg
> EUROPEAN EXPRESS ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΣΗ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΧΙΟ ΠΡΟΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ


Φίλε μου wellcome on board.....έγραψες με τις φωτό σου.......

----------


## pontikos

Ευχαριστώ!!! παιζει και τρελό βίντεο να δω πότε θα καταφέρω να το ανεβάσω

----------


## ithakos

Θα περιμένουμε...να το δούμε...να είσαι καλά και καλή αρχή μαζί μας...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παρα παρα πολυ ωραιες και τις κανει ωραιοτερες η πλωραρα του European που ειναι ό,τι πρεπει για τετοια κολπα. Ωραιος κυματισμος φιλε μου. Ο καιρος ερχοταν απο ΔΝΔ; Απ'οτι μπορω να καταλαβω, αν και οι φωτογραφιες δεν δειχνουν ευκολα τον καιρο, μιλαμε για γεματο 8αρι αερα και καλοδουλεμενη θαλασσα...

----------


## Fido

Ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφίες και καλως ηρθες στην παρέα μας. Η συμπεριφορα του σ αυτο τον καιρο πως ήταν ; κουνούσε πολύ; γιατι εγω το ειχα ταξιδεψει με εφτάρι (απ'όσο εδιναν τα δελτία τουλάχιστον) και εκτός από μια κλίση στη μια πλευρα που ειχαμε (μάλλον ο καιρος ήταν στη μπαντα; ποιος να ξερει...)και η οποια κρατούσε αρκετά, κατά τα άλλα δεν εδειχνε να καταλαβαινει και πολλά πράγματα...Προοδευτικό κούνημα (αν μπορει να το πει κανεις ετσι)και παντελής απουσία κοπανημάτος και θορυβου.

----------


## pontikos

Λοιπόν ο καιρός ήταν ΒΔ και είχαν γυρίσει βάζοντας τον στη μάσκα. Στα μισά της διαδρομής μέχρι την Άνδρο 
το ανεμόμετρο όπως μου έδειξαν έπιανε τους 50-55 κόμβους.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Βεβαια αυτη δεν ειναι και η πραγματικη ταχυτητα του ανεμου αν τον εχεις μασκα γιατι μερος της ταχυτητας του βαποριου ειναι κοντρα στον ανεμο αρα προστιθεται στην ταχυτητα του. Οσο μικροτερη η γωνια και οσο πιο καταπλωρα τον εχει τοσο μεγαλυτερο ειναι και το ποσοστο της ταχυτητας που προστιθεται. Ο καιρος φαινεται να βρισκεται γυρω στις 20 μοιρες απο το διαμηκη αξονα του πλοιου στη δεξια μασκα. Αν πηγαινατε λοιπον με 16 κομβους περιπου εκεινη την ωρα λογω καιρου, η συνιστωσα αυτη ηταν 16*συνημιτονο(20 μοιρων)=15 κομβοι που προστιθονταν στην ταχυτητα του αερα και το τελικο αθροισμα ηταν 50-55 κομβοι. Αρα η πραγματικη ταχυτητα του ανεμου θα ηταν 35-40 κομβοι που ειναι οντως ενα γεματο 8αρι που τοπικα μπορει να ηταν 9αρι...

----------


## Apostolos

> Βεβαια αυτη δεν ειναι και η πραγματικη ταχυτητα του ανεμου αν τον εχεις μασκα γιατι μερος της ταχυτητας του βαποριου ειναι κοντρα στον ανεμο αρα προστιθεται στην ταχυτητα του. Οσο μικροτερη η γωνια και οσο πιο καταπλωρα τον εχει τοσο μεγαλυτερο ειναι και το ποσοστο της ταχυτητας που προστιθεται. Ο καιρος φαινεται να βρισκεται γυρω στις 20 μοιρες απο το διαμηκη αξονα του πλοιου στη δεξια μασκα. Αν πηγαινατε λοιπον με 16 κομβους περιπου εκεινη την ωρα λογω καιρου, η συνιστωσα αυτη ηταν 16*συνημιτονο(20 μοιρων)=15 κομβοι που προστιθονταν στην ταχυτητα του αερα και το τελικο αθροισμα ηταν 50-55 κομβοι. Αρα η πραγματικη ταχυτητα του ανεμου θα ηταν 35-40 κομβοι που ειναι οντως ενα γεματο 8αρι που τοπικα μπορει να ηταν 9αρι...


 Για να μην μπερδευεστε με τα λογιστηκα
http://www.csgnetwork.com/twscorcalc.html
Καμιά 40αριά είναι η ταχύτητα του ανέμου

----------


## george Xios

Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι περισσότερο σχετικά με την απομάκρυνση του πλοίου από την γραμμή Πειραιάς-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη; Υπάρχει μια πληροφορία ότι μέσα στον Γενάρη το πλοίο ξεκινά τα δρομολόγια στην άγονο των Δωδεκανήσων.

----------


## SAPPHO

> Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι περισσότερο σχετικά με την απομάκρυνση του πλοίου από την γραμμή Πειραιάς-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη; Υπάρχει μια πληροφορία ότι μέσα στον Γενάρη το πλοίο ξεκινά τα δρομολόγια στην άγονο των Δωδεκανήσων.


Οι πληροφορίες οι δικές μου λένε ότι ο ιάπων θα αντικατασταθεί από το IONIAN SKY τέλη Ιανουαρίου στη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη και μάλιστα με πιθανό πλοίαρχο τον cpt Γιώργη Αρβανίτη, τον οποίο έχουν ήδη ειδοποιήσει...

----------


## ithakos

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα ευχαριστηθούν οι επιβάτες με αυτή την αντικατάσταση.

----------


## Fido

Γιατί όμως ; έτσι κι αλλιώς πριν τις μειώσεις τιμών το european δεν ήταν στις πρωτες προτιμήσεις των επιβατών...αν οι τιμές παραμείνουν οι ίδιες δεν νομίζω ότι θα αλλάξουν πολλά πράγματα. Εκτός αν το SKY ειναι χειρότερο όσον αφορά το ξενοδοχειακό του, αλλά θυμάμαι ότι κάπου έχει παρει το μάτι μου ότι μέσα ειναι σε ένα πολύ αξιοπρεπές επίπεδο...Νομίζω ότι στο μόνο σημείο που υπερτερει ο Ευρωπαίος ειναι ο δρόμος, καθώς εχω την αίσθηση ότι το SKY ειναι πιο αργό.

Πάντως να πούμε ότι αν πάει και στα δωδεκάνησα τότε αυτός ο βάπορας έχει βρει για τα καλά το ρόλο του στην χώρα μας. Και μάλιστα σε παρόλο το σύντομο πέρασμά του από τα ελληνικά νερά εχει πιάσει και σε αρκετά λιμάνια. Η καλή του συνολικά κατάσταση σε συνδυασμό με τις πανίσχυρες (και αξιόπιστες) μηχανές του με κανουν να σκέφτομαι ότι περνά μια δεύτερη "νεότητα" (όσο δηλαδή μπορεί να το πει κανείς αυτό για ένα πλοίο 38 ετών)...

Ίδωμεν, καθώς αν δεν λυθούν τα προβλήματα με το SKY δεν μπορούμε ακόμα να πούμε τίποτα με σιγουριά...

----------


## despo

Η γνώμη μου για το μεν European είναι οτι είναι το μόνο που μπορεί να σταθεί σαν σοβαρός 'αντίπαλος' στο Πάτμος και απο ο,τι μαθαίνω είναι αρκετα θετικά τα σχόλια των επιβατών σε συνδυασμό με το πολύ καλό πλήρωμα που έχει το πλοίο, αλλά απο την  άλλη αν τελικά η εταιρεία θελήσει να πάρει την άγονη των Δωδεκανήσων, δεν έχει άλλο κατάλληλο πλοίο να βάλει. Οσον αφορά το Ιόνιαν Σκάι θα έλεγα οτι ναι μεν μπορεί να έχει καλό ξενοδοχειακό, αλλά όπως αλλωστε έχω ξανά επισημάνει είμαι σίγουρος οτι μηχανικά είναι παραμελημένο τα τελευταία χρόνια.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Θεριακλής βάπορας!!!
DSC04715_zps0b940eac.jpg
DSC04717_zpsfa8614ce.jpg
DSC04718_zps2daad5b3.jpg
DSC04720_zpsbff49b42.jpg

----------


## GiannisV

Προς το παρόν δε μπορούμε να κάνουμε κράτηση απο το Φεβρουάριο και μετά απο το σύστημα της εταιρίας νομίζω πως η αντικατάσταση θα είναι αναπόφευκτη το μόνο θετικό απο όσο γνωρίζω έιναι οτι το ΙΟΝΙΑΝ έχει αρκετά μεγάλο γκαράζ οπότε θα πάρει μερίδιο απο εκέι.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Και αυτο το Sky ποτε θα καταβει αραγε... Οι ανθρωποι θα παρουν τα λεφτα τους να χαρουν και λιγο .. και σαν επακολουθο να τερματιστει η επισχεση να κατεβει και αυτο κατω... 

Πριν λιγες μερες ο πατερας μου  ταξιδεψε με το European και εμεινε σχετικα ικανοποιημενος για τα χρονακια του...Μαλιστα ειχε ταξιδεψει και με το πλοιο οταν ηταν στη Καραιβικη (αυτο δενηταν σαν Μιλενιουμ?) οποτε ειχε ενα μετρο συγκρισης

Φωτογραφιες απο το εσωτερικο του ... 
(υ.γ. συγνωμη για το υδατογραφημα..)
DSC03100 (Αντιγραφή).jpgDSC03094 (Αντιγραφή).jpgDSC03096 (Αντιγραφή).jpgDSC03097 (Αντιγραφή).jpgDSC03098 (Αντιγραφή).jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

4/1/2013 10:16 Αναχώρηση για Λήμνο Καβάλα.
P1041739.jpg

----------


## P@vlos

Ένα όμορφο πρωινό του Ιουνίου πάνω απο το Superfast XII.

DSC02617.jpg

----------


## george Xios

*Εκτός προγράμματος της NEL LINES το european express από την γραμμή Πειραιάς-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη από 1/2/2013..οπότε το πλοίο αποχαιρετάει την γραμμή μας...Το ερώτημα είναι αν το πλοίο θα αντικατασταθεί μέχρι τώρα αυτό φαίνεται δύσκολο μιας και το IONIAN SKY είναι ακόμα υπό επίσχεση....!!*

----------


## gpap2006

Το Δωδεκάνησα από πού προκύπτει για το European? Και πόσο εύκολα οι ακρίτες της άγονης θα δεχτούν να χάσουν το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ για να πάει πλοίο 40 ετών περίπου?

----------


## Apostolos

Εχουμε αναφέρει ξανα οτι η ΝΕΛ κέρδισε την άγονη των 12νήσων με αποτέλεσμα πιθανων το European Express να είναι το νέο πλοιο. Ειναι ένα αξιολογότατο πλοίο που μην ξεχνάμε κατάφερε και έδιωξε άλλα πλοια απ την γραμμή και παρόλο που στον κορμό Χίου Μυτιλήνης έχει φοβερό ανταγωνισμό καταφερε και είναι η πρώτη επιλογή των νησιωτών (λόγω και της καλύτερης τιμολογιακής πολιτικής φυσικα). Μήν ξεχνάμε οτι παραδοσιακά η ΝΕΛ για χρόνια εξυπηρετούσε αυτές τις γραμμές και καλό ειναι να υπάρχει και μια 2η επιλογή εταιρίας όπως γίνεται τώρα πχ και στη Χιο-Μυτιλήνη

----------


## despo

Εγω ενα πράγμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω: Ναι μεν μπορεί η ΝΕΛ να έχει πάρει την άγονη της Δωδεκανήσου, αλλά απο που προκύπτει οτι απο 1η Φεβρουαριου εγκαταλείπει τη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης ; Βγήκε καμμία ανακοίνωση και δεν την ξέρουμε ;

----------


## Apostolos

Μπορεί να δούμε κανα βαπόρι έκληξη στη γραμμή!!!!

----------


## ithakos

Κάποια ναύλωση να υποθέσουμε Απόστολε?

----------


## KABODETHS

Μην αποκλείσετε το ενδεχόμενο να μην πάει πουθενά...

----------


## despo

Εγω λέω, χωρις βέβαια να έχω κάποιες πληροφορίες, οτι θα παραμείνει στη γραμμή του.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ας ελπίσουμε να συμβεί το καλύτερο δυνατό για όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους φορείς (νησιώτες, πληρώματα, ταξιδιώτες), καθώς απ' ότι φαίνεται σε περίπτωση απομάκρυνσης του Διαγόρα απ' τα Δωδεκάνησα, η εταιρεία του θα σκεφτεί πολύ σοβαρά (μάλλον το έχει κάνει ήδη) να τον πουλήσει, ώστε να μην καταντήσει έρμαιο των ντόκων όπως το Blue Horizon.

SL386706.jpg
Και μια φωτό για να μην βγούμε εντελώς off topic.

----------


## opelmanos

Ταξίδεψα 2 φορες μέσα στην εβδομάδα με το πλοίο ..οι εντυπώσεις μου πολύ καλές πρώτα απ όλα το πλήρωμα ευγενέστατο και φιλότιμο στην δουλειά του..οι καμπίνες πεντακάθαρες απο γωνιά σε γωνια,, τυπικότατο στα ωράρια του και πιστέυω ότι έχει βρεί την γραμμή του. Επίσης θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον φροντιστή του πλοίου κ. Φώτη τον ύπαρχο καπτά Αποστόλη και τον Αρχιλογιστή τον κ.Μπάμπη για την υπέροχη φιλοξενεία τους  :Fat:

----------


## opelmanos

Επίσης πολύ καλό και το ταξίδεμα του αφού στα 8 μποφόρ το πλοίο συμπεριφερόταν πολύ καλά ούτε μποτζαρίσματα ούτε τίποτα

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το EUROPEAN EXPRESS όταν στις 28-05-2009 είχε βγεί για το δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη του Περάματος ........ με μία άλλη φορεσιά.

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 03 28-05-2009.jpg

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Έχω γυρίσει 2 φορές από τη Χίο. Την πρώτη φορά Σεπτέμρη και τη δεύτερη τέλος Οκτώβρη.
Υπέροχο ταξίδεμα και πεντακάθαρο. 22:00 αναχώρηση από Χίο και 06:00 στα φανάρια του Πειραιά.
Την πρώτη φορά είχα πάρει τη Lux Εσωτερική στο Deck 6 αν δεν κάνω λάθος (Πάνω από τη Reception). 
Υπέροχη καμπίνα με ένα 2πλό και ένα μονό κρεβάτι. Τη δεύτερη φορά είχα πάρει μια δίκλινη εξωτερική καμπίνα στο 4 
(Πάνω από τη Reception). Δυστυχώς μύριζε πολύ έντονα πετρέλαιο.
Μετά από κανένα μισάωρο διαβουλεύσεων στη Reception βρέθηκε η μέση λύση και μου  έδωσαν δίκλινη εξωτερική στο 6.
Δύο μονά κρεβάτια το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο.
Εσωτερικά θα έλεγα ότι έχει κάπως περίεργη διαρρύθμιση.

Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## despo

Και εγω δεν έχω ακούσει κανένα παράπονο απο όσους έχουν ταξειδέψει και βέβαια το ίδιο ισχύει και για μένα προσωπικά. Οσον αφορά τη μυρωδιά απο πετρέλαια που υπάρχει στις καμπίνες που ο  αριθμός τους αρχίζει απο 4.. πραγματικά αυτό είναι ενα πρόβλημα και δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν δίνουν τις καμπίνες πάνω απο την υποδοχή που πρέπει να είναι υπέροχες. Επίσης ενα άλλο μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα είναι η ακρίβεια στα ωράριά του, το ευγενέστατο πλήρωμα καθως και η καθαριότητα στους εσωτερικούς χώρους.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ετοιμοι???στις θεσεις σας?ΦΥΓΑΜΕ!!!
Αυγουστιατικη αναχωρηση της  (Τακαχι)Χο Μαρου!!

----------


## gpap2006

Έχουμε νεώτερα για το αν θα μείνει Χίο Μυτιλήνη?

----------


## Ilias 92

Να το δω να μανουβράρει στην Σύμη με τα 160 μετρα του και τι στο κόσμο…
Για το Μυτιλήνη ακούγαμε τόσο καιρό την άγονη Δωδεκανήσων.  Στην γραμμή του από κίνηση πως τα πάει τώρα ?

----------


## Fido

Απ'όσο έχει πάρει τ'αυτί μου διαβαζοντας  εδώ και κει και παραπέρα,  :Tears Of Joy:  στη γραμμή του πάει καλά από πλευρας κίνησης. Η καλή φήμη του βαποριού σχετικά με τα ωράρια και την αξιοπιστια του από τότε που δρομολογήθηκε, σε συνδυασμό με την εξαιρετικά επιθετική τιμολογιακή πολιτική της ΝΕΛ αυτη την περίοδο έχουν καλά αποτελέσματα. Βέβαια πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη ότι λόγω εποχής αλλά και λόγω κρισης κλπ, η κίνηση ειναι αρκετά πεσμένη έτσι κι αλλιώς για όλους τους παίχτες, ενώ και ο Πελαγιτης έχει καταφέρει καίρια χτυπήματα αποσπώντας μεγάλο μερίδιο στις μεταφορικές. Από κει και έπειτα το european έχει καταφανώς μικρότερη μεταφορική ικανότητα τόσο σε σχέση με το Χίος και ακόμα περισσότερο σε σχέση με το Πάτμος κάτι που ειδικά τη συγκεκριμένη περίοδο ειναι ευεργετικό. 

Από κει και έπειτα, να πω για τις καμπίνες στο επιπεδο 4, όσες φορές εχω ταξιδέψει σε μια από αυτες δεν ειχα ποτε παρατηρήσει πρόβλημα με μυρωδιά από πετρελαιο. Το ειχα όμως συναντήσει στο επίπεδο 4 στο διάδρομο πηγαίνοντας προς τα αεροπορικά αν δεν κάνω λάθος, και μου ειχε κάνει εντυπωση. βέβαια ο χωρος που υπηρχε η μυρωδιά ηταν πολύ μικρός, δηλαδή(συμφωνα και με αυτά που διαβάζω) οι καμπίνες που επηρρεάζονται πρέπει να ειναι μια ή δυο. Βέβαια αυτό δε σημαίνει κάτι, οφείλουν να προσπαθήσουν να το εξαλείψουν το πρόβλημα, λογικά κάποιος λόγος θα υπαρχει. 

Το πλοίο πάντως ειναι όντως πεντακάθαρο, εμενα η διαρρύθμισή του μου φαινεται απλή, και αν κάτι δεν μου αρέσει ειναι ότι στο εσωτερικό του υπάρχει μια πολυφωνια όσον αφορά το διάκοσμο. Δηλαδή,πχ  οι μοκέτες ειναι άλλες στο μισό του επιπέδου 4 (μπλε) άλλες στο άλλο μισό προς πρύμα (κόκκινο) ενώ στο επίπεδο 6 ειναι διαφορετικές όχι μόνο οι μοκέτες, αλλά και οι πόρτες στις καμπίνες (λογικά αυτες ειναι εντελώς καινούριες ενώ στις άλλες εγινε μια ανακατασκευή). Λεπτομέρειες θα μου πείτε, και θα έχετε και δίκιο, απλά το επισημαίνω για να εξηγήσω έναν από τους λόγους για τους οποίους ειχα πει κάποτε ότι με λίγα παραπανω χρήματα το πλοίο θα ήτα αστέρι παρόλα τα χρόνια του.

Στα μεγάλα ατού του πλοίου (εκτός της συμπεριφοράς του στον καιρο) ειναι οι μεγάλες περατζάδες, η ελεύθερη πρόσβαση παντού, μέχρι την πλώρη (κατά τη γνωμη μου όσο και αν μου αρέσει  αυτό θα πρέπει να το προσέξουν μην υπάρξουν τίποτε δυσάρεστα) καθώς επίσης και οι μεγάλες ελικτικές ικανότητες. Δεν ξέρω αν όντως τελικά θα μπει δωδεκάνησα καθώς μπορεί η ΝΕΛ να έχει πάρει τη γραμμή αλλά δε βλεπω καμιά κίνηση περαιτέρω(αλήθεια σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση τι γίνεται; ), όμως με τις απλοϊκες γνώσεις μου θεωρώ ότι ακόμα και στα δύσκολα λιμάνια θα τα καταφερει. Πάντως ότι αν φυγει από τη Χ-Μ θα μας λείψει καθώς ο βάπορας πήρε τον πήχυ απο το αειθαλές Μυτιλήνη, και τον κράτησε στο ίδιο, αν όχι σε υψηλότερο επίπεδο.

----------


## george Xios

Εξαφανίστηκαν μετά τις 23/1 τα δρομολόγια του european από το σύστημα της NEL... οπότε μάλλον θα τα τροποποιήσει για να αντικάστασησει το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ....κάνοντας ξανά κρουαζιέρες...!! ΕΔΩ στην Χίο ακούγεται οτι και το european θα παει για δέσιμο για τους ίδιους λόγους με το ΘΕΟΦΙΛο..θεωρώ απίθανο να τα δέσει και τα δυο μαζί άρα μάλλον ισχύει το πρώτο

----------


## despo

Οχι,  μην το θεωρείς απίθανο, τελικά και το European θα δέσει για επισκευή - τελευταίο δρομολόγιο απο Πειραιά την Τρίτη 22/1. Θα υπάρχει κατα τα φαινόμενα συνδυασμός δρομολογίων απο το Μυτιλήνη (μεταξύ Τετάρτης και Σαββάτου που υπάρχει κενό) καθως και απο τον Ταξιάρχη.

----------


## george Xios

> Οχι,  μην το θεωρείς απίθανο, τελικά και το European θα δέσει για επισκευή - τελευταίο δρομολόγιο απο Πειραιά την Τρίτη 22/1. Θα υπάρχει κατα τα φαινόμενα συνδυασμός δρομολογίων απο το Μυτιλήνη (μεταξύ Τετάρτης και Σαββάτου που υπάρχει κενό) καθως και απο τον Ταξιάρχη.


ΣΩΣΤΑ! αυτά ακριβώς που είπαν και εμένα εδώ στην Χίο πριν λίγο.!

----------


## combra

Σημερινη ληψη της πλωρης του λιγο πριν την αναχωρηση του από Πειραια για το προγραμματισμενο δρομολογιο 

20012013420.jpg

Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους λάτρες του καραβιού

----------


## despo

Φοβερή φωτογραφία - σε ευχαριστούμε !

----------


## MYTILENE

Μεγάλη ΝΕΛ,ή ΟΛΑ μαζι επισκευή ή κανένα :Sour: !!!Αυτά είναι...ποιός μάγκας θα γυρίσει το κλειδί δε ξέρουμε ακόμα....

----------


## KABODETHS

ανεκτέλεστο το αποψινό δρομολόγιο από Μυτιλήνη

----------


## ithakos

O λόγος της μη εκτέλεσης?

----------


## MYTILENE

Λογικά απαγορευτικό γιατί βλέπω το νοτιά και φρεσκάρει καλά σιγά σιγά εδώ.Ούτε το BS PATMOS έφυγε στις 2000

----------


## ithakos

Να σαι καλά ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση...

----------


## despo

Μέχρι αργά το βράδυ το δελτίο λέει 8- 9 μπωφορ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το EUROPEAN EXPRESS στις 30-01-2013 φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Έλενα Φ, στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 177 30-01-2013.jpg

----------


## Fido

Βλέπω το φυλλο του equasis για το european express (προσπαθώ και να το ανεβασω εδώ αλλά εις μάτην... :Apologetic: ) και με τις φτωχές μου τις γνώσεις, (αν κανω λαθος διορθώστε με) φέτος έχει 5ετές survey κάτι που εξηγεί ίσως το μακρό χρονικό διάστημα που θα δέσει.

----------


## gpap2006

Καλα, και περσυ που δεν ειχε 5ετες να περασει, 6 μηνες δεμενο ηταν..Νελ ειναι αυτη δεν βγαζεις ακρη.

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Καλα, και περσυ που δεν ειχε 5ετες να περασει, 6 μηνες δεμενο ηταν..Νελ ειναι αυτη δεν βγαζεις ακρη.


Καλά σίγουρα και πέρυσι είχε κάτσει μεγάλο διάστημα ανενεργό, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε πως είχε και το ατύχημα με το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά που το ανάγκασε να βγει εκτάκτως εκτός δράσης!

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν είναι υποχρεωτικό να μείνεις εκτός για να περάσεις 5ετές. Περνάς και τις επιθεωρήσεις κατα την διάρκεια της παραμονής στον Πειραιά. Πολύ πολύ να βγείς καμια 20ριά μέρες για δεξαμενισμούς κτλ. Αυτή η δικαιολογία του "ετήσια επιθεώρηση" έχει παραγίνει. Τα περισσότερα έχουν ημερομηνίες για επιθεωρήσεις στο καλοκαίρι (τύχη ή όχι). Για να ξέρετε ετήσια (η 5ετής) επιθεώρηση στα πλοία γίνεται 3 μήνες μπρός ή πίσω απο την ημερομηνία έκδοσης των πιστοποιητικών κλάσης

----------


## despo

Ψάχνοντας για δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Μπάρι - Ηγουμενίτσα, εμφανίζεται στο σύστημα απο 1/6 με διαχείριση βέβαια απο τον Βεντούρη !
Βέβαια δεν μπορείς να κάνεις καμμία κράτηση, αφου τα πλάνα είναι 'κλειδωμένα'.

----------


## Giovanaut

Και με τα Δωδεκάνησα τι θα γινει...??

Ε καλά θα μας τρελάνουν εντελώς....

----------


## Giovanaut

Φθινοπωρινή άφιξη του "κομψοτεχνήματος" στην πλανεύτρα Καβάλα...

DSC_0663.jpg DSC_0677.jpg DSC_0683.jpg 
DSC_0688.jpg DSC_0699.jpg

----------


## despo

> Και με τα Δωδεκάνησα τι θα γινει...??
> 
> Ε καλά θα μας τρελάνουν εντελώς....


Εγω πάντως λέω οτι το πλοίο δεν πρόκειται να πάει στα Δωδεκάνησα ! Δεν έχω ακούσει βέβαια κάτι, αλλά δική μου άποψη είναι...

----------


## Marioukos

img_1000.jpgimg_1001.jpgimg_1003.jpgimg_1005.jpgimg_1006.jpg  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Marioukos

img_1007.jpgimg_1008.jpgimg_1009.jpgimg_1010.jpgimg_1011.jpg  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Marioukos

img_1012.jpgimg_1013.jpg  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Aquaman

Ο γιαπωνεζαρος στον Πειραια τον Αυγουστο του 2012.

----------


## mpal21

Ποια ειναι η τυχη του παιδια?
το πρωι το ειδα στον πειραια που κατεβηκα σβηστο και μαραζοσα.
Καποτε αυτη η εταιρια καποτε ηταν υπερδυναμη.
κρυμα.......

----------


## P@vlos

Το συγκεκριμενο ειναι ναυλωμενο στην ΝΕΛ οποτε οτι και αν γινει καπου θα παει... Δεν θα κανει παρεα στον θεοφιλο...

----------


## pontikos

> Ποια ειναι η τυχη του παιδια?
> το πρωι το ειδα στον πειραια που κατεβηκα σβηστο και μαραζοσα.
> Καποτε αυτη η εταιρια καποτε ηταν υπερδυναμη.
> κρυμα.......


Μάλλον δεν το πρόσεξες και πολύ καλά. Το πλοίο είναι αναμμένο κανονικά!!!

----------


## despo

> Μάλλον δεν το πρόσεξες και πολύ καλά. Το πλοίο είναι αναμμένο κανονικά!!!


Σωστός ! Και εγω αυτό ξέρω.

----------


## mpal21

εγω μονο το γκαραζ ειδα αναμενο ολο το αλλο ηταν σβιστο

----------


## george Xios

Πάντως από 1|6|2013 σύμφωνα με το Openseas ο Ευρωπαίος θα εκτελεί για χρέη της Βεντούρης Lines το δρομολόγιο Μπάρι-Ηγουμενίτσα....

----------


## gpap2006

Οχι που θελανε και αγονες Δωδεκανησων..Εδω εχασαν τη γραμμη κορμου μετα απο 40 χρονια τα Δωδεκανησα τη μαραναν τη ΝΕΛ..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πάντως από 1|6|2013 σύμφωνα με το Openseas ο Ευρωπαίος θα εκτελεί για χρέη της Βεντούρης Lines το δρομολόγιο Μπάρι-Ηγουμενίτσα....


Πατριώτη να με συγχωρείς αλλά δεν μας τα λες καλά.Γιά λογαριασμό της Ventouris Ferries θες να πεις γιατί γιά χρέη δεν ξέρω αλλά η Lines ήταν κάποτε στον Αργοσαρωνικό.Αυτά γιά να ξέρουμε τι λέμε.Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## thanos75

Δηλαδή θα εγκαταλείψει οριστικά τη γραμμή του κορμού? Η θα πληρωθη το ρηθέν περί ναύλωσης του ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΣΚΑΙ στη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης. Εάν όμως είναι να ναυλώσει κάποιο άλλο γιατί να μη βάλει στη γραμμή αυτό που έχει ήδη ναυλωμένο...ουφ μπερδεύτηκα!!! Δεν βγάζει κανείς άκρη με τη ΝΕΛ και ;oxi τίποτε άλλο μπαίνει και άνοιξη οπότε θα πρέπει οι εταιρίες να ανοίγουν τα πλάνα τους για το καλοκαίρι. Ήδη κάποιες το έχουν κάνει!

----------


## iclink

> Πατριώτη να με συγχωρείς αλλά δεν μας τα λες καλά.Γιά λογαριασμό της Ventouris Ferries θες να πεις γιατί γιά χρέη δεν ξέρω αλλά η Lines ήταν κάποτε στον Αργοσαρωνικό.Αυτά γιά να ξέρουμε τι λέμε.Φιλικά πάντα.


Το "προβλημα" ηταν που μπερδεψε την lines με την ferries ή που η ΝΕΛ ναυαγει;;;

----------


## george Xios

Ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση..δεν το πρόσεξα όταν το έγγραφα... Σχετικά με το IONIAN SKY η ΝΕΛ το έχει δηλώσει στο υπουργείο στο κομμάτι των τακτικών δρομολογήσεων..άποψη μου.. Με βάση τις υπάρχουσες καταστάσεις στην ΝΕΛ και με τις επισχέσεις δύσκολα θα δουμε το european express στις 13|3 στην γραμμή του...είδωμεν..

----------


## despo

Τα νεότερα λένε οτι εξοφλήθηκαν όσοι είχαν κάνει επίσχεση εργασίας και το πλοίο τις προσεχείς μέρες θα πάει στη Χαλκίδα για την επισκευή που έχει ηδη καθυστερήσει.

----------


## Marioukos

Ειναι οριστικο... Συμφωνα με ασφαλεις πληροφοριες θα δουμε το πλοιο στο δρομολογιο Ηγουμενιτσα- Μπαρι απο 01/06 εως 31/09...

----------


## despo

Μην λες οριστικό, τα πάντα αλλάζουν εν μία νυχτί !!

----------


## Express Pigasos

συγνωμη που θα το πω αυτο...ΝΕΛ ειναι αυτη.. δυστυχως μια τοσο ιστορικη εταιρεια μας εχει κανει να σταυροκοπιομαστε με καποιες αποφασεις της..Οπως ειπε και ο κυριος despo ..ολα αλλαζουν εν μια νυκτι...

----------


## despo

> συγνωμη που θα το πω αυτο...ΝΕΛ ειναι αυτη.. δυστυχως μια τοσο ιστορικη εταιρεια μας εχει κανει να σταυροκοπιομαστε με καποιες αποφασεις της..Οπως ειπε και ο κυριος despo ..ολα αλλαζουν εν μια νυκτι...


Το κύριος τι το θέλεις ; Φίλοι, είμαστε όλοι εδώ, νομίζω ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το κύριος τι το θέλεις ; Φίλοι, είμαστε όλοι εδώ, νομίζω ...


Σύμφωνοι αλλά το παιδί είναι ευγενικό  με αγωγή κ τρόπους.

----------


## despo

> Σύμφωνοι αλλά το παιδί είναι ευγενικό  με αγωγή κ τρόπους.


Ολοι οι καλοί χωράνε! Δεν είπα πάντως τίποτα αντίθετο...

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας ευχηθούμε ότι το καλύτερο για το EUROPEAN EXPRESS και να το δούμε όταν στις 13-03-2012 το πηγαίναν για τη συντήρηση του στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 69 13-03-2012.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Σύμφωνοι αλλά το παιδί είναι ευγενικό  με αγωγή κ τρόπους.





> Ολοι οι καλοί χωράνε! Δεν είπα πάντως τίποτα αντίθετο...



το κυριος το λεω σε ολους οσους ειναι μεγαλυτεροι μου πανω απο 15 χρονια ... (24 ειμαι..) 
και στο European Express ..κυρ βαπορι πρεπει να το λεω...ειναι κοντα  :Very Happy:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μάλλον εκτός προγραμματισμού θα βγει το πλοίο, καθώς η εταιρεία του λέει ότι θα επιστρέψει στη γραμμή του στις 13/3 και ταυτόχρονα το έχει δηλώσει για δεξαμενισμό στο Πέραμα 19/3 - 22/3.  :Surprised:

----------


## despo

Οριστικοποιήθηκαν οπως πληροφορήθηκα και θα ανακοινωθούν στις επόμενες μέρες τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου στην γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα - Μπάρι αρχής γενομένης απο 1/7 - 9/9. Το πολύ θετικό είναι οτι θα περιλαμβάνει προσεγγίσεις και στην Κέρκυρα (που φέτος είναι σχεδόν σε ... απομόνωση) και Κεφαλονιά και Ζάκυνθο.
Θα κάνει δηλαδή μιά καλή αρπαχτή !

----------


## george Xios

Οι πρώτες πληροφορίες λένε για επιστροφή του πλοίου πέριπου τέλη του Μάρτη σε ενεργό δράση στην γραμμή Πειραιά-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη και προσεγγίσεις σε νησιά που κάλυπτε το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ το οποίο ακόμα παραμένει από ότι ξέρω σε επίσχεση..Το πλοίο θα παραμείνει  μέχρι το 25 Μαίου και μετά θα πάει στο Μπαρί....

----------


## despo

Απ'ό,τι φαίνεται το σχέδιο είναι να αντικατασταθεί απο άλλο (Ιόνιαν Σκάι?), αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι θα αποχωρήσει τόσο νωρίς, αφου λένε για 1η Ιουλίου να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια της Ιταλίας. Οσον αφορά τον Θεόφιλο, ακούγεται για ναύλωση κλπ....

----------


## thanos75

Και την άγονη του ΒΟρείου Αιγαίου που έχει ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ποιός θα την κάνει? Το IONIAN SKY πάλι?....Σκέτο σταυρόλεξο πάντως η ΝΕΛ!!!

----------


## despo

> Και την άγονη του ΒΟρείου Αιγαίου που έχει ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ποιός θα την κάνει? Το IONIAN SKY πάλι....σκέτο σταυρόλεξο πάντως η ΝΕΛ!!!


Ποιός ξέρει τι ετοιμάζουν οι φωστήρες των υπουργείων, εδώ ακούγονται περικοπές στις άγονες.

----------


## george Xios

Πάντως ενώ μέχρι εχθές υπήρχαν έστω και κλειστά τα δρομολόγια του Ευρωπαίου στο Μπάρι-Ηγουμενίτσα..σήμερα το openseas τα έχει εξαφανίσει......

----------


## MYTILENE

Φήμες από Μυτιλήνη με ενημέρωσαν οτι αρχές Απρίλη θα βάλει πλοίο η ΝΕΛ στη Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και ΔΕΝ θα είναι το EUROPEAN EXP

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Φήμες από Μυτιλήνη με ενημέρωσαν οτι αρχές Απρίλη θα βάλει πλοίο η ΝΕΛ στη Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και ΔΕΝ θα είναι το EUROPEAN EXP


να ναι το Ionian sky αραγε...?

----------


## MYTILENE

> να ναι το Ionian sky αραγε...?


Αυτό ακούστηκε,θα δείξει όμως!!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Αυτό ακούστηκε,θα δείξει όμως!!!


Ακουγεται,ξανακουγεται,ξαναξανακουγεται...αλλα το πλοιο και το πληρωμα του ταλαιπωρειται στα Ηγουμενιτσα συμφωνα με τα γενικα γραφομενα και λεγομενα ..  :Uncomfortableness:  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## alonso

> Ακουγεται,ξανακουγεται,ξαναξανακουγεται...αλλα το πλοιο και το πληρωμα του ταλαιπωρειται στα Ηγουμενιτσα συμφωνα με τα γενικα γραφομενα και λεγομενα ..


Αποτι ακουγεται τουλαχιστον εχουν πληρωθει ολοι οι ναυτικοι εκτοσ απο 4-5 ατομα....τωρα τι απο ολα αυτα στεκει και που θα μπει το European καντε λιγο υπομονη και ο χρονοσ θα δειξει...

----------


## despo

> Πάντως ενώ μέχρι εχθές υπήρχαν έστω και κλειστά τα δρομολόγια του Ευρωπαίου στο Μπάρι-Ηγουμενίτσα..σήμερα το openseas τα έχει εξαφανίσει......


Αν εννοείς για τον Ιούνιο, αυτά ειτε υπήρχαν πριν, ειτε εξαφανίστηκαν, το σίγουρο είναι δεν ισχύουν.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Αποτι ακουγεται τουλαχιστον εχουν πληρωθει ολοι οι ναυτικοι εκτοσ απο 4-5 ατομα....τωρα τι απο ολα αυτα στεκει και που θα μπει το European καντε λιγο υπομονη και ο χρονοσ θα δειξει...


Πάντως για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη βλέπω ΙΟΝΙΑΝ SKY με δυσκολίες βέβαια λόγω μεγέθους και λιμανιού Χίου!!!¶ν βάλει γνωστό ctp όμως(που πάει πρός Σύρο αυτή τη στιγμή :Uncomfortableness: ) το βλέπω ευκολάκι.

----------


## pontikos

Είναι μόνο 4,5 μέτρα μακρύτερο από το EUROPEAN. Το δύσκολο της υπόθεσης είναι οι μηχανές, άλλα με τον συγκεκριμένο  Cpt και με ύπαρχο γνώστη της γραμμής και του πλοίου, παιχνιδάκι.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Είναι μόνο 4,5 μέτρα μακρύτερο από το EUROPEAN. Το δύσκολο της υπόθεσης είναι οι μηχανές, άλλα με τον συγκεκριμένο  Cpt και με ύπαρχο γνώστη της γραμμής και του πλοίου, παιχνιδάκι.


 Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να το δούμε από κοντά εδώ στη Μυτιλήνη......με πληρωμένους ναυτικούς βέβαια!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να το δούμε από κοντά εδώ στη Μυτιλήνη......με πληρωμένους ναυτικούς βέβαια!!!!


Eγώ πάλι προτιμάω να παραμείνει το ΕURO-PENA
(πείνα) στη γραμμή!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το EUROPEAN EXPRESS.......09-06-2011 στις 06.25 π.μ έχοντας μπει στον Πειραιά και μαυρίζοντας το λιμάνι. :Fat: 
Για όλους τους φίλους του.

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 115 09-06-2011.jpg

----------


## despo

Ας το δούμε το πλοίο να ξαναταξειδεύει φίλε Παντελή, χωρίς βέβαια να μαυρίζει το λιμάνι, αλλά ουτε και να μαυρίζει ... τους ναυτικούς του με επισχέσεις και καθυστερήσεις πληρωμών.

----------


## cpt. mimis

Kάτι θα γίνει...

----------


## MYTILENE

> Kάτι θα γίνει...


Κάτι θα ξέρεις....

----------


## Ilias 92

> Το EUROPEAN EXPRESS.......09-06-2011 στις 06.25 π.μ έχοντας μπει στον Πειραιά και μαυρίζοντας το λιμάνι.
> Για όλους τους φίλους του.


Λόγω  τσικνοπέμπτης… :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## aprovatianos

DSC04621.jpgΕνα απογευμα του ιουνιου,με ομορφη παρεα,στο Σουνιο....

----------


## thanos75

> DSC04621.jpgΕνα απογευμα του ιουνιου,με ομορφη παρεα,στο Σουνιο....


Πολυ ωραία Μιχάλη μου...μπράβο.  Πάντα μου άρεσε η ώρα του σούρουπου, αυτό το μεταίχμιο νύχτας και μέρας, όταν ανάβουν αχνά κάπως στην αρχή (αφού δεν έχει νυχτώσει και εντελώς) τα φώτα των πλοίων

----------


## rafina-lines

Καλά, ο Μιχάλης είναι γνωστός πια για τις φοβερές φώτο του!!! Πάντα διαμάντια μας στέλνει από κάτι φοβερές τοποθεσίες που ούτε ξάραμε ποτέ ότι υπήρχαν!!!  :Surprised:

----------


## Express Pigasos

Η παντοφλα που φαινεται κατω ποια ειναι ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## SteliosK

Aναχώρηση από το μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 06/07/2012

DSC0019.JPG DSC0205.JPG

----------


## pontikos

Σήμερα με την πλώρη προς Πειραιά και χωρίς life rafts.

----------


## despo

Ε τότε αυτό είναι σημάδι οτι το πλοίο επιτέλους θα ξεκινήσει την επισκευή !

----------


## despo

Εντος της σήμερον, μάλλον μεθόρμιση στο Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

----------


## Giannis G.

Ο Ευρωπαίος Ιάπωνας στην Τήνο στις 12 τα μεσάνυχτα τον Οκτώβρη του 2012 σε προσκυνηματική εκδρομή από Χίο-Μυτιλήνη.  :Fat: 
DSC04184.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

"Προσκυνημα" στο ΝΜΔ εδω και λιγη ωρα ο βαπορας  :Sour:  :Distrust:

----------


## Apostolos

Το προσκύνημα είχε ξεκινησει νωρήτερα στον Πειραιά!!!!

DSC_0733 (Custom).jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο αυτή τη στιγμή ρυμουλκείται απ' την Δραπετσώνα προς τη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος στην οποία θα παραμείνει μέχρι τις 22/3 για τον δεξαμενισμό του και τους απαιτούμενους ελέγχους στα πλαίσια του special survey!

----------


## Apostolos

Στο οποίο το μόνο που θα γίνει είναι να βγάλουν τους άξονες για επισκευή, θα ταπωθεί και θα ξανακατέβει μέχρι νεοτέρας

----------


## pontikos

Μάλλον βιάζεσαι να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Για να το λέει.......κάτι ξέρει!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ας το δούμε πως φαινόταν σήμερα απο την βενζίνα του Περάματος.

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 178 20-03-2013.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

/Γνωρίζουμε για πόσο ακόμα θα μεινει στην δεξαμενή
¨

----------


## opelmanos

/Γνωρίζουμε για πόσο ακόμα θα μεινει στην δεξαμενή
¨

----------


## pantelis2009

Νομίζω κάποια στιγμή αύριο θα πέσει.

----------


## KABODETHS

..και πότε θα επιστρέψει στη γραμμή?

----------


## george Xios

Άγνωστο.! Υπάρχει ένα σενάριο για επιστροφή του λίγο πριν τον Πάσχα στην γραμμή Πειραιά-Χίου-Μυτιλήνη.. σαν αρπαχτή αλλά ακόμα είναι σενάριο.. Φαίνεται να το σκέφτεται σοβαρά η ΝΕλ το θέμα...!!! :Sour:

----------


## despo

> Άγνωστο.! Υπάρχει ένα σενάριο για επιστροφή του λίγο πριν τον Πάσχα στην γραμμή Πειραιά-Χίου-Μυτιλήνη.. σαν αρπαχτή αλλά ακόμα είναι σενάριο.. Φαίνεται να το σκέφτεται σοβαρά η ΝΕλ το θέμα...!!!


Οχι και αρπαχτή. Επειδή δηλαδή βγήκε απο τη γραμμή για επισκευή και θα επιστρέψει, τι έπρεπε δηλαδή να κάνει ;

----------


## superfast v

Ναι..τοσους μηνες''επισκευη''εκανε.. :Sour: Προφανως και εφυγε χωρις να αντικατασταθει επειδη η Νελ εκρινε οτι δεν ηταν βιωσιμη η αξιποιηση πλοιου στη γραμμη το χειμωνα.Και λογικα ετσι θα πορευθει και του χρονου.

Για να μην μπω στο χειροτερο σεναριο δηλαδη ολα αυτα περι Ιονιαν Σκαι να ειναι απλα μπαρουφες και απλα να μην δουμε ουτε το καλοκαιρι πλοιο της Νελ στη Χιο-Μυτιληνη

----------


## manolisfissas

To  European Express στης 10-9-2012.

European Express 10-9-2012.gif

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σύμφωνα με τα δρομολόγια που έχει ανακοινώσει μέχρι στιγμής η ΝΕΛ, το πλοίο φαίνεται να επιστρέφει στη γραμμή της Χίου - Μυτιλήνης στις 28 Ιουνίου!!!  ¶ραγε οι φήμες περι δρομολόγησής του στην Αδριατική το καλοκαίρι και αντικατάστασής του από το Ionian Sky θα παραμείνουν φήμες;;

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα στις 10.10 π.μ την ώρα που με την βοήθεια των P/K βγαίνει απο τη δεξαμενή, φωτογραφημένο απο τη Σαλαμίνα για να το πάνε στο ΝΜΔ.

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 183 27-03-2013.jpg

----------


## george Xios

Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι Αδριατική ΔΕΝ πάει...το IONIAN SKy δεν θα έρθει..και το πλοίο θα κάνει αρπαχτές...!!!!!!

----------


## leo85

Παραλίγο θα τράβαγες και εμένα, λίγο αριστερά την μηχανή  :Sour: 

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 27-03-2013 01.gif EUROPEAN EXPRESS 27-03-2013 02.gif

----------


## KABODETHS

τελικά το Πάσχα θα εχουμε European Express Χίο-Μυτιλήνη ή θα ψάχνουμε εισιτήριο με το κυάλι?
Μ.Εβδομάδα καμπίνες γιοκ..

----------


## despo

Σίγουρα θα μπεί το καράβι κάπου στις παραμονές του Πάσχα. Εχω την εντύπωση δεν είναι δυνατό να ανακοινωθεί ακόμα η ακριβής ημερομηνία, όσο διαρκεί η επισκευή, η οποία καθυστέρησε 2 μήνες περίπου λόγω της επίσχεσης.

----------


## Takerman

Αυτό το καιρό δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει πλοίο της ΝΕΛ για Πειραιά-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη?

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Αυτό το καιρό δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει πλοίο της ΝΕΛ για Πειραιά-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη?



Όχι φίλε δεν υπάρχει. Τελευταία φορά ήταν στις 23 Ιανουαρίου.

----------


## nikosdoul

http://www.nel.gr/routes/dromologia/...-mytilhnh.html

----------


## despo

Αυτά λογικά είναι τα δρομολόγια που θα κάνει το Ιόνιαν Σκαι. Το European express εκείνη την περίοδο θα βρίσκεται στη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσας - Μπάρι.

----------


## SAPPHO

http://et.diavgeia.gov.gr/f/34/ada/%...9A%CE%A1%CE%9A

Πολύ μπέρδεμα...να δούμε που θα πρωτοπάει...

----------


## george Xios

Εκτός απρόοπτου από 26/4 μέχρι 2/6 στην άγονο γραμμή του Β.Αιγαίου
Θεσσαλονίκη(Καβάλα)-Λήμνο-Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Σάμο (καρλόβασι-Βαθύ) -Αγ.Κήρυκος

----------


## pantelis2009

Το EUROPEAN EXPRESS στις 12-04-2013 όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου, απο το Άνω Πέραμα. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 187 12-04-2013.jpg

----------


## despo

> Εκτός απρόοπτου από 26/4 μέχρι 2/6 στην άγονο γραμμή του Β.Αιγαίου
> Θεσσαλονίκη(Καβάλα)-Λήμνο-Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Σάμο (καρλόβασι-Βαθύ) -Αγ.Κήρυκος


Και απο Πειραιά για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη ;

----------


## NGV Liamone

> Εκτός απρόοπτου από 26/4 μέχρι 2/6 στην άγονο γραμμή του Β.Αιγαίου
> Θεσσαλονίκη(Καβάλα)-Λήμνο-Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Σάμο (καρλόβασι-Βαθύ) -Αγ.Κήρυκος


Καλημέρα φίλε μου. Που το βρήκες αυτό γιατί εψαξα και δεν το βρήκα καπου

----------


## despo

> Εκτός απρόοπτου από 26/4 μέχρι 2/6 στην άγονο γραμμή του Β.Αιγαίου
> Θεσσαλονίκη(Καβάλα)-Λήμνο-Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Σάμο (καρλόβασι-Βαθύ) -Αγ.Κήρυκος


Τελικά οπως και εγω μπόρεσα να μάθω, οι πληροφορίες σου είναι σωστές ! Και οπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα, ουτε και την περίοδο του Πάσχα θα υπάρχει πλοίο της ΝΕΛ απο Πειραιά για Χίο και Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## Ilias 92

Καλά κάνει η εταιρεία αν δεν έχει ψωμί γιατί να μπει, ας αφήσει τους άλλους που καίγονται με τα δάνεια και τα πετρέλαια, να βγάλουν το φίδι από την τρύπα.
Η Νελ αυτό που έχει να κάνει, είναι να κρατήσει την άγονη να μην την φάει άλλος.

----------


## MYTILENE

Ξεκινάει δρομολόγια στη θέση του ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ 30/04 από Βαθύ :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Ξεκινάει δρομολόγια στη θέση του ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ 30/04 από Βαθύ


θα εχει και Πειραια το προγραμμα?Η θα ειναι απο Λαυριο?

----------


## gasim

Το Λαύριο?  μα δεν κάνει τη Λήμνο, την Ικαρο-Σαμία (και στη συνέχεια την άγονη βόρεια) θα κάνει.  ¶ρα, από Πειραιά...

----------


## Express Pigasos

thanks! αναρωτηθηκα επειδη ουσιαστικα θα αντικαταστησει τον Ταξιαρχη..

----------


## MYTILENE

Ψυχραιμία,θα κάνει τα δρομολόγια που κάνει αυτή τη στιγμή ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ.Από Θεσ/νικη και Καβάλα πρός Λήμνο-Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Σάμο-Ικαρία και επιστροφή.Ο Πειραιάς δε πάιζει ακόμα,αργότερα μπορεί να δούμε κανα κουλό(Σύρο-Τηνο-Μύκονο-Πάρο-Νάξο-Σαντορίνη-Ρόδο-Κώ-Σάμο-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη-Κωνσταντινούπολη :Sour:  :Sour: )ΝΕΛ είνα αυτή ποτέ δε ξέρεις :Sour:  :Surprised:

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Ψυχραιμία,θα κάνει τα δρομολόγια που κάνει αυτή τη στιγμή ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ.Από Θεσ/νικη και Καβάλα πρός Λήμνο-Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Σάμο-Ικαρία και επιστροφή.Ο Πειραιάς δε πάιζει ακόμα,αργότερα μπορεί να δούμε κανα κουλό(Σύρο-Τηνο-Μύκονο-Πάρο-Νάξο-Σαντορίνη-Ρόδο-Κώ-Σάμο-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη-Κωνσταντινούπολη)ΝΕΛ είνα αυτή ποτέ δε ξέρεις


Ποσο συμφωνω μαζι σου ... αν και για τη Πολη εγω για πλακα λεω τη Σμυρνη 

Διαβαζα εν τω μεταξυ σε γνωστο περιοδικο περσινου μηνα οτι ηθελαν να βαλουν το Ταξιαρχη Πειραια..αλλα τελικα εμεινε ο Ευρωπαιος..ο οποιος τελικα ταιριαζει γαντι για τη γραμμη της Αδριατικης..Ερωτηση!!
Το πλοιο ειναι ναυλωμενο απο τη ΝΕΛ και το εχει ο κος Βαλσαμης..ειναι bareboat ναυλωση αν δεν κανω λαθος...στην Αδριατικη λενε το κουμαντο θα το κανει ο κος Βεντουρης..αρα ναυλωση στη ναυλωση η απλως κουμαντο?

----------


## despo

Ουτε Βαλσαμής υπάρχει -μόνο τράπεζα κάνει κουμάντο στη ναύλωση- αλλά ουτε και Βεντούρης οταν θα κάνει δρομολόγια στην Ιταλία - μόνο διαχείριση, οπως άλλωστε έκανε μέχρι τώρα τελευταία και στον Αρκουμάνη.

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Ουτε Βαλσαμής υπάρχει -μόνο τράπεζα κάνει κουμάντο στη ναύλωση- αλλά ουτε και Βεντούρης οταν θα κάνει δρομολόγια στην Ιταλία - μόνο διαχείριση, οπως άλλωστε έκανε μέχρι τώρα τελευταία και στον Αρκουμάνη.


Ανηκει στον ιδιο..τυχαινει να εχουμε καποιες επαφες με την εταιρεια..μαλιστα ενα φεγγαρι η ΝΕΛ δεν του ειχε δωσει και τα λεφτα της ναυλωσης...

----------


## despo

Εγώ είχα ακούσει για την Millenium οτι κάνει το κουμάντο, τέλος πάντων δεν θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου. Το θέμα είναι το καράβι να δουλεύει.

----------


## Express Pigasos

δε διαφωνησα μαζι σας προς Θεου..ακριβως αυτο που ειπατε ..να δουλευει το βαπορι..η Μιλλενιουμ γενικοτερα χρηματοδοτει τη ΝΕΛ..ουσιαστικα τωρα ειναι η Πειραιως αφου την αγορασε... Παντως θα το ξαναπω και ας γινω γραφικος  :Razz:  ο Ευρωπαιος ειναι βαπορας!! και το Αιγαιο ηταν λιγο για αυτο...εδω εχει κανει Καραιβικη ο Τακατσιχαρος :P

----------


## gpap2006

Μηπως το δουμε τελικα αγονη Δωδεκανησων απο Ιουνιο?

----------


## despo

Και αυτό το σενάριο έχει ακουστεί. Πάντως για την περίοδο απασχόλησης του πλοίου στη γραμμή της Ιταλίας (η΄τέλος πάντων όποιο άλλο πλοίο τυχόν απασχοληθεί) ηδη έχει μαζέψει κάποια δουλειά και είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα κάνει μιά καλή 'αρπαχτή' επειδή ειδικά φέτος υπάρχει τρομερή έλλειψη πλοίων μεταξύ Ιταλίας και Κέρκυρας, αλλά και για τους παραδοσιακούς καλοκαιρινούς προορισμούς την Κεφαλονιά και τη Ζάκυνθο.

----------


## thanos75

> Και αυτό το σενάριο έχει ακουστεί. Πάντως για την περίοδο απασχόλησης του πλοίου στη γραμμή της Ιταλίας (η΄τέλος πάντων όποιο άλλο πλοίο τυχόν απασχοληθεί) ηδη έχει μαζέψει κάποια δουλειά και είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα κάνει μιά καλή 'αρπαχτή' επειδή ειδικά φέτος υπάρχει τρομερή έλλειψη πλοίων μεταξύ Ιταλίας και Κέρκυρας, αλλά και για τους παραδοσιακούς καλοκαιρινούς προορισμούς την Κεφαλονιά και τη Ζάκυνθο.


Εγώ πάλι άκουσα πως μάλλον η περίπτωση της Ιταλίας "πάει περίπατο" για το European Express και ότι πια δεν γίνονται κρατήσεις για Μπάρι στο σύστημα.  Επιπλέον άκουσα από φίλο Μυτιληνιό (φυσικα την πληροφορία την μεταφέρω με πάσα επιφύλαξη) πως από τον Ιούνιο μάλλον θα επαναδρομολογηθεί και ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στις άγονες.  Σε κάθε περίπτωση φαίνεται η ΝΕΛ να επιδιώκει να κρατήσει τις άγονες που έχει (όπως ανέφερε και ο Ηλίας πιο πάνω) με κάθε τρόπο, αλλά το πώς θα "κατανεμηθεί" ο στόλος της στις γραμμές το καλοκαίρι, παραμένει ακόμα "γρίφος"!

----------


## iclink

ΝΕΛ & Αδριατικη γραψατε τελος, δεν παιζει! Το πελατολογιο δρομολογειται βαση συμφωνιας!

----------


## despo

> Εγώ πάλι άκουσα πως μάλλον η περίπτωση της Ιταλίας "πάει περίπατο" για το European Express και ότι πια δεν γίνονται κρατήσεις για Μπάρι στο σύστημα.  Επιπλέον άκουσα από φίλο Μυτιληνιό (φυσικα την πληροφορία την μεταφέρω με πάσα επιφύλαξη) πως από τον Ιούνιο μάλλον θα επαναδρομολογηθεί και ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στις άγονες.  Σε κάθε περίπτωση φαίνεται η ΝΕΛ να επιδιώκει να κρατήσει τις άγονες που έχει (όπως ανέφερε και ο Ηλίας πιο πάνω) με κάθε τρόπο, αλλά το πώς θα "κατανεμηθεί" ο στόλος της στις γραμμές το καλοκαίρι, παραμένει ακόμα "γρίφος"!


Εγώ πάντως σήμερα έκανα κανονικότατα κράτηση στη γραμμή του Μπάρι με το European Express και μάλιστα μίλησα με την εταιρεία (Βεντούρης) που επιβλέπει τις κρατήσεις και μου είπαν οτι δεν έχουν καμμία πληροφορία για μη πραγματοποίηση των ανακοινωθέντων δρομολογίων.

----------


## gpap2006

Μου κανει εντυπωση που η ΝΕΛ ακομη δεν εχει ανεβασει στο site της δρομολογια αγονης Δωδεκανησου για το European απο αρχες Ιουνιου που τελειωνει απο αγονη Β.Αιγαιου..Εδω εχει μεχρι και για ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ Ικαροσαμια (μουαχαχαχαχαχχαχα!!). Μηπως δεν ειναι καθολου βεβαιαη η καθοδος του Ευρωπαιου σε Νισυρο, Τηλο κλπ ?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φίλε gpap2006 κι εγώ την ίδια απορία είχα σήμερα και ψάχνοντας ανακάλυψα το εξής:

http://kalymnos-news.gr/τοπικά/item/...θερινή-περίοδο

Πάντως είναι εντυπωσιακό να βλέπεις ένα πλοίο 18 μέτρα μεγαλύτερο απ' το Διαγόρας να γυρίζει μέσα στο Καστελλόριζο και στα υπόλοιπα επικίνδυνα λιμάνια της άγονης! Δύσκολο το έργο που καλείται να φέρει εις πέρας και του ευχόμαστε να είναι καλοτάξιδο

----------


## gpap2006

Και σε Συμη και Λειψους θα εχει θεμα ο Ευρωπαιος. Αφηστε δε που οι νησιωτες (των μικρων Δωδεκανησων) δε νομιζω να βλεπουν με καλο ματι την αποχωριση του ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ για να ερθει ενα σαρανταχρονο.

----------


## thanos75

> Φίλε gpap2006 κι εγώ την ίδια απορία είχα σήμερα και ψάχνοντας ανακάλυψα το εξής:
> 
> http://kalymnos-news.gr/τοπικά/item/...θερινή-περίοδο
> 
> Πάντως είναι εντυπωσιακό να βλέπεις ένα πλοίο 18 μέτρα μεγαλύτερο απ' το Διαγόρας να γυρίζει μέσα στο Καστελλόριζο και στα υπόλοιπα επικίνδυνα λιμάνια της άγονης! Δύσκολο το έργο που καλείται να φέρει εις πέρας και του ευχόμαστε να είναι καλοτάξιδο


'Οντως πολύ δύσκολο το έργο που καλείται να φέρει εις πέρας ο ΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΟΣ και μακάρι να τα καταφέρει... πάντως είναι ενδιαφέρον που απ'ότι φαίνεται τα Δωδεκάνησα ουσιαστικά θα είναι με 4 πλοία φέτος- αν και εποχή κρίσης.  Δεν το αποκλείω πάντως μέχρι τον Ιούνιο να δούμε και μικροτροποποιήσεις στα δρομολόγια του ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Και σε Συμη και Λειψους θα εχει θεμα ο Ευρωπαιος. Αφηστε δε που οι νησιωτες (των μικρων Δωδεκανησων) δε νομιζω να βλεπουν με καλο ματι την αποχωριση του ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ για να ερθει ενα σαρανταχρονο.



Εδώ θα διαφωνίσω. Πλοίο το ένα, πλοίο το άλλο. Χώρια ότι αν μπούνε μέσα στο Γιουροπίαν θα αλλάξουν γνώμη. Καμπίνες έχει, χώρους έχει, ταχύτητα έχει, τι του λείπει ?? Τίποτα...

----------


## Takerman

Το περασμένο καλοκαίρι ταξίδεψα δύο φορές με το European. Το μόνο μείον που βρήκα ήταν το δύσχρηστο επάνω γκαράζ. Αναλογικά για τα χρόνια του καλό είναι το βαπόρι. Εντύπωση προκαλεί στο κατάστρωμα του φουγάρου, το μέγεθος που έχει.

----------


## Ilias 92

Καλά, ας αποφασίσει η εταιρεία του που θα το βάλει πρώτα και για τα λιμάνια έχει και βάρκες αν δεν χωράει. :Smile: 
Δεν έχουν περάσει και πολλά χρόνια άλλωστε….

----------


## mastrokostas

Με την συνοδεία ρυμουλκών, μια και συνεχίζονται οι επισκευές  του , ήρθε σήμερα στον Πειραιά το βαπόρι μας !



IMG_9544.jpg

----------


## gpap2006

Το ΕΜΠΡΟΣ της Μυτιληνης μιλαει για Χιο Μυτιληνη και αυτο το καλοκαιρι..
http://www.emprosnet.gr/article/4482...-ta-dromologia

----------


## despo

Να δούμε που θα πρωτοπάει το πλοίο, οταν τελειώσει την άγονη του Β. Αιγαίου στο τέλος Μαίου.

----------


## sylver23

*Αναχώρηση Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ EUROPEAN EXPRESS 30/04 απο Πειραιά
*Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι το πλοίο της εταιρείας μας Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ EUROPEAN EXPRESS θα αναχωρήσει αύριο Μ. Τρίτη 30/04 από τον Πειραιά στις 07:30 προς Εύδηλο - Βαθύ.
Κατόπιν το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει από το Βαθύ προς Χίο - Μυτιλήνη - Λήμνο - Καβάλα ώστε να ενταχθεί στα τακτικά του δρομολόγια.
Μ. ΤΡΙΤΗ 30/04: ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (ΑΝ 07:30) - ΕΥΔΗΛΟΣ (ΑΦ 15:30 ΑΝ 16:00) - ΒΑΘΥ (ΑΦ 17:30 ΑΝ 18:00) - ΧΙΟΣ (ΑΦ 21:10 ΑΝ 21:50)
Μ. ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 01/05: ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΦ 01:00 ΑΝ 02:00) - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (ΑΦ 07:20 ΑΝ 08:00) - ΚΑΒΑΛΑ (ΑΦ 12:10)

----------


## despo

Μια και βλέπουμε το πλοίο να πιάνει τις καλές ταχύτητές του, που μας είχε συνηθίσει τον τελευταίο καιρό που δούλευε στη γραμμή Χίου - Μυτιλήνης, να ευχηθούμε στο πληρωμά του καλό ξεκίνημα και καλά ταξείδια.

----------


## proussos

europex.jpg

*Εχθές το μεσημέρι ανοικτά της Τήνου με κατεύθυνση προς το Βόρειο Αιγαίο...*

----------


## sylver23

Μυρισε Αιγαίο! Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## MYTILENE

Φανταστική φώτο με τη κλασική κλίση του EUROPEAN :Surprised:

----------


## rousok

> Να δούμε που θα πρωτοπάει το πλοίο, οταν τελειώσει την άγονη του Β. Αιγαίου στο τέλος Μαίου.


πάντως στο σύστημα της forthcrs το έχουν για Ιούλιου με προορισμό Bari και ωρα αναχώρησης την κλασική του Βεντουρη  :Pride: 
EUROPEAN-BARI.JPG

----------


## idrohoos

M.πέμπτη στόν Αγιο κήρυκο παρέα μέ τό Mυτιλήνη.


IMG_0945.jpg IMG_0946.jpg IMG_0947.jpg IMG_0951.jpg IMG_0953.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

> πάντως στο σύστημα της forthcrs το έχουν για Ιούλιου με προορισμό Bari και ωρα αναχώρησης την κλασική του Βεντουρη 
> EUROPEAN-BARI.JPG


Ο μόνος χαμένος και πάλι είναι τα μικρά νησιά της Δωδεκανήσου (Λειψοί, Κάλυμνος, Νίσυρος, Τήλος, Σύμη, Καστελόριζο), όπου με την κατάσταση που επικρατεί κανένας επισκέπτης δεν μπορεί να κάνει κράτηση για τις διακοπές του σε αυτά τα νησιά.... Ωστόσο δεν βλέπω να έρχεται ο Ευρωπαίος στα Δωδεκάνησα, στην Κάλυμνο ας πούμε ότι μπαίνει.... Στην Σύμη θα θέλει βάρκες για να κατεβαίνουν οι επιβάτες....

----------


## despo

Μαθαίνω οτι άλλο πλοίο θα πάει στη γραμμή του Μπάρι, ενω απο 1 Ιουνίου λένε οτι θα πάει στη γραμμή Δωδεκανήσου. Σε αναμονή εξελίξεων ...

----------


## gpap2006

Εχει καταντησει αηδια η φημολογια περι καθοδου του πλοιου στην αγονη..Εφοσων καποιοι το θεωρουν δεδομενο γιατι δεν εχουν ανοιξει ακομη τα πλανα ωστε να μπορουν να γινονται κρατησεις και ειδικα απο ξενους που προγραμματιζουν διακοπες πολλους μηνες πριν πανε?Ποτε θα ξεκαθαρισει επιτελους η κατασταση?

----------


## mpal21

http://www.politischios.gr/koinonia/eidan-i-den-eidan

----------


## Takerman

> http://www.politischios.gr/koinonia/eidan-i-den-eidan


Άσπρος καπνός = Καίει λάδια

----------


## opelmanos

Λες και είναι ψησταριά καπνιζει  :Sour:

----------


## apollo_express

> Άσπρος καπνός = Καίει λάδια



Για τον μπλε καπνό δε λένε ότι καίει λάδια?
Ο άσπρος καπνός δεν είναι ένδειξη ότι πετάει άκαυστο πετρέλαιο?
(Συγγνώμη για το off-topic, αλλά πάντα το είχα απορία)

----------


## Takerman

> Για τον μπλε καπνό δε λένε ότι καίει λάδια?
> Ο άσπρος καπνός δεν είναι ένδειξη ότι πετάει άκαυστο πετρέλαιο?
> (Συγγνώμη για το off-topic, αλλά πάντα το είχα απορία)


Μπορεί να είναι κι αυτό που λες. Δε φαίνεται με τόση λεπτομέρεια το χρώμα στις φωτό.

----------


## idrohoos

Σήμερα στόν Αγιο κήρυκο από καβάλα,λήμνο,μυτιλήνη,χίο,καρλόβασι.

16-5-13.jpg 16-5-13 (1).jpg 16-5-13 (2).jpg 16-5-13 (3).jpg 16-5-13 (4).jpg

----------


## george Xios

Πάντως στα συστήματα κρατήσεων των πρακτορείων αλλά και της ΝΕL το πλοίο συνεχίζει μέχρι της 20/6 στην άγονο γραμμή,μετά τις 20.6 δεν υπάρχουν ακόμα δρομολόγια...

----------


## MYTILENE

Χωρίς να μπορείς να κάνεις κράτηση όμως :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Συγνώμη βρε παιδιά, δίνουν στη ΝΕΛ την άγονη των Δωδεκανήσων (αφού κέρδισε τον διαγωνισμό) κι εκείνη κάνει τη δύσκολη;;; Για ποιο λόγο δεν έχουν ανακοινωθεί ακόμα τα δρομολόγια των Δωδεκανήσων;;; Τι περιμένει;;;

----------


## iclink

Χωρις πλοια δεν βγαινουν τα δρομολογια! Ειναι δυνατον με 3 πλοια να πιανεις 30 νησια καθημερινα;;; Ε δεν γινεται!!! :@

----------


## SAPPHO

Το πλοίο δυσκολεύτηκε πολύ το πρωί στο Καρλόβασι με τον καιρό που επικρατούσε...

2013-05-23 10.44.51.jpg

----------


## GiannisV

Πότε ξεκινάει τελικά για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη?

----------


## Psarianos

*Ταλαιπωρία για τους επιβάτες του European Express*


http://odysseaschios.blogspot.gr/201...n-express.html

----------


## Takerman

> *Ταλαιπωρία για τους επιβάτες του European Express*
> 
> 
> http://odysseaschios.blogspot.gr/201...n-express.html


Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δε φταίει το βαπόρι.

----------


## despo

> Μαθαίνω οτι άλλο πλοίο θα πάει στη γραμμή του Μπάρι, ενω απο 1 Ιουνίου λένε οτι θα πάει στη γραμμή Δωδεκανήσου. Σε αναμονή εξελίξεων ...


Οριστικά αυτό θα είναι το πλοίο που απο 1/7 θα αναλάβει τη γραμμή Μπάρι - Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα με προσεγγίσεις και στη Ζάκυνθο και τη Σάμη, ενω αναμένεται να προστεθεί και το Ιονίς του Αρκουμάνη μόνο για λίγα δρομολόγια Μπάρι - Σάμη - Ζάκυνθο.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Οριστικά αυτό θα είναι το πλοίο που απο 1/7 θα αναλάβει τη γραμμή Μπάρι - Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα με προσεγγίσεις και στη Ζάκυνθο και τη Σάμη, ενω αναμένεται να προστεθεί και το Ιονίς του Αρκουμάνη μόνο για λίγα δρομολόγια Μπάρι - Σάμη - Ζάκυνθο.


Τι απόδοση είχε στο στοίχημα και δεν το παίξαμε…. :Apologetic: 
Σοβαρά τώρα γιατί νομίζω ότι ο Βεντούρης έχει ακόμα σκιώδη ρόλο μέσα στη ΝΕΛ.

----------


## superfast v

μπερδευεις τους βεντουρηδες

----------


## Ilias 92

> μπερδευεις τους βεντουρηδες


Δεν νομίζω.

----------


## superfast v

ο Βεντουρης''της Αλβανιας''δεν ειχε ποτε καποιο ρολο μεσα στη Νελ περα απο το να ναυλωνει ναυλωμενα απο τη Νελ πλοια(Ολυμπος,Ηρακλης,Γιουροπιαν)και να τα διαχειριζεται.Ο μονος Βεντουρης που ειχε καποτε ρολο στη νελ ηταν ο Αποστολος.

----------


## Ilias 92

> ο Βεντουρης''της Αλβανιας''δεν ειχε ποτε καποιο ρολο μεσα στη Νελ περα απο το να ναυλωνει ναυλωμενα απο τη Νελ πλοια(Ολυμπος,Ηρακλης,Γιουροπιαν)και να τα διαχειριζεται.Ο μονος Βεντουρης που ειχε καποτε ρολο στη νελ ηταν ο Αποστολος.


 3 Βεντούριδες ειναι δλδ ?? ενας του Αγ. Γεώργιος, ενας ο Αποστολος με την μοντέλα και ενας της Αλβανίας??

----------


## superfast v

Ναι 3 ειναι.  :Wink:

----------


## Ilias 92

> Δεν νομίζω.





> Ναι 3 ειναι.



Είδες ήμουν και σίγουρος τρομάρα μου. 
Δεν το ήξερα ζητώ συγγνώμη φίλε μου. 
Για ποιον θα δουλέψει τώρα το πλοίο??

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Φίλε Ilia απ ότι ακούγεται το πλοίο θα δουλέψει για τον Βεντούρη "της Αλβανίας"

----------


## Νικόλας

o Γιώργος Βεντούρης(και όχι αλβανιας) είχε ρόλο στην ΝΕΛ 3 χρονιές η Β διαχειριστική έκανε κουμάντο !
το βαπόρι θα δουλέψει για τον Γιώργο !!  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 3 Βεντούριδες ειναι δλδ ?? ενας του Αγ. Γεώργιος, ενας ο Αποστολος με την μοντέλα και ενας της Αλβανίας??


 Aυτοί που δραστηριοποιούνται διότι  υπήρχαν κ ξαδέλφια είναι Βαγγέλης (Ventouris Sea Lines),Γιώργος (Ventouris Ferries),Aπόστολος (παλιά Α.Κ.Ventouris, C-Link κ μέσω αυτής ΝΕL).

----------


## GiannisV

Το πλοίο θα ξεκινήσει κανονικά τα δρομολογιά του στις 28/6 για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη? Πολλά έχουμε δει απο τη ΝΕΛ.

----------


## citcoc

Σήμερα από το λιμάνι της Χίου!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σήμερα από το λιμάνι της Χίου!


Kάτι άκουσα ότι στην Χίο παραπονιούνται γιά το ντουμάνι...

----------


## Ellinis

Ούτε κάρβουνο να έκαιγε!  :Uncomfortableness:  ...μπας και τους βάζω ιδέες;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eντάξει τα γιαπωνέζικα εκείνης της εποχής δεν είναι κ τα πιό οικολογικά.Όμως από την μιά υποψιαζόμαστε τι συντήρηση κάνουν στην ΝΕΛ κ από την άλλη όταν βγαίνει κάποιος ο οποίος λέει ότι στο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ βάζουν μεταχειρισμένα λάδια,αυτό μας επιτρέπει να φανταζόμαστε τι σκ@τ@ κάνουν με τα πετρέλαια.

----------


## mastrokostas

παλι οι μηχανικοι φταινε !  :Smile: 
Μια χαρα ειναι το βαπορακι ,και η μηχανη του μια χαρα ειναι .
Αυτο για τα μεταχειρισμένα λάδια , δεν θα το σχολιασω !  :Wink:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> παλι οι μηχανικοι φταινε ! 
> Μια χαρα ειναι το βαπορακι ,και η μηχανη του μια χαρα ειναι .
> Αυτο για τα μεταχειρισμένα λάδια , δεν θα το σχολιασω !


Γιά την εταιρεία λέω κληρούχα :Fat: .
Όντως το βαπόρι μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα.
Το είπε κάποιος τελευταία στο αντίστοιχο θέμα κ ισχυρίζεται ότι είναι πλήρωμα.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Γιά την εταιρεία λέω κληρούχα.
> Όντως το βαπόρι μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα.
> Το είπε κάποιος τελευταία στο αντίστοιχο θέμα κ ισχυρίζεται ότι είναι πλήρωμα.


Και εγω κληρουχα ,το λεω στην πεθερα για να τα ακουει η νυφη !  :Smile:  
Εσυ απο βαπορια ξερεις !

----------


## pantelis2009

O Ευρωπαίος ποζάροντας στον φακό μου πριν 2 χρόνια, λουσμένος στον πρωϊνό ήλιο του Πειραιά. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 91 11-06-2011.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ε, ας βάλω κι εγώ καμιά φωτό να περάσει η ώρα...

DSC01383 (1).JPG DSC01384 (1).JPG DSC01393 (1).JPG DSC01401 (1).JPG DSC01405 (1).JPG

----------


## Fido

Δεν ξέρω και δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι λάδια βάζουν στο πλοίο, όμως πρέπει να πούμε ότι από τότε που εμφανίστηκε στα ελληνικά νερά, που μόλις είχε βγει απο γερή επισκευή και ανακαίνιση ντουμάνιαζε τον τόπο ο Ιάπωνας. Δεν ξέρω άν αυτό μπορεί να αλλάξει και πως, πάντως βεβαίως δεν ειναι καινούργιο φαινόμενο, αλλά αφετέρου παραμένει ενοχλητικό...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εμ, δε φτάνει που έχουν δωρεάν μαστούρα, έχουν και παράπονο από πάνω... τσ τσ τσ... τι λαός...

----------


## alonso

> παλι οι μηχανικοι φταινε ! 
> Μια χαρα ειναι το βαπορακι ,και η μηχανη του μια χαρα ειναι .
> Αυτο για τα μεταχειρισμένα λάδια , δεν θα το σχολιασω !


Μα φιλε μου οι μηχανικοι ειναι φιλοι μας.....και ας φταινε!!!!

----------


## gpap2006

Ταξιδευει με βλαβη εδω και 10 μερες ναι η ου?Υπαρχει εισαγγελεας σε αυτη τη χωρα να παρεμβει αυταπαγγελτα και να προστατευσει το επιβατικο κοινο που ταξιδευει με χαλασμενο πλοιο?

----------


## iclink

> Ταξιδευει με βλαβη εδω και 10 μερες ναι η ου?Υπαρχει εισαγγελεας σε αυτη τη χωρα να παρεμβει αυταπαγγελτα και να προστατευσει το επιβατικο κοινο που ταξιδευει με χαλασμενο πλοιο?


Ηλιου φαεινοτερον πως ακριβως ταξιδευει τοσες μερες...

Εισαγγελεας;;; Αυταπαγγελτα;;; Σε ποια χωρα;;; Ασχολουνται με την απεργια των δημοσιογραφων τωρα δεν εχουν ωρα για λεπτομερειες που αφορουν καποιο επιβατικο κοινο...  :Mad New:

----------


## nikosnasia

Αυτό έχει βλάβη αλλά άλλο πήρε φωτιά.

----------


## superfast v

Κι αυτο θα παρει αν συνεχισει ετσι

----------


## iclink

> Αυτό έχει βλάβη αλλά άλλο πήρε φωτιά.


Να παρακαλας σε πλοιο με βλαβη να μην τυχει τιποτα αλα Μυκονος, γιατι θα κλαψουν μανουλες...

----------


## Eng

Τι βλάβη εχει το πλοιο? Προσπαθω να δω κατι παραπισω αλλα δεν ειδα.. Για τα ντουμανια διαβαζω, ποσο ειναι η θερμοκρασια και η πιεση σαρωσης? Διακενα στροφιου εχουμε? Εχουμε καθαρισει την εξαγωγη? Τα injectors ψεκαζουν στη σωστη πιεση? Γωνια διασπορας καυσιμου απο τα injectors? 
Δειτε και κανενα gas boiler γιατι μαλλον θα εχει πιασει μάκα. Αν βλεπετε εσεις οι Χιωτες και σπινδηρες απο τη τζιμινιερα... Προεορτια....

----------


## MYTILENE

> Τι βλάβη εχει το πλοιο? Προσπαθω να δω κατι παραπισω αλλα δεν ειδα.. Για τα ντουμανια διαβαζω, ποσο ειναι η θερμοκρασια και η πιεση σαρωσης? Διακενα στροφιου εχουμε? Εχουμε καθαρισει την εξαγωγη? Τα injectors ψεκαζουν στη σωστη πιεση? Γωνια διασπορας καυσιμου απο τα injectors? 
> Δειτε και κανενα gas boiler γιατι μαλλον θα εχει πιασει μάκα. Αν βλεπετε εσεις οι Χιωτες και σπινδηρες απο τη τζιμινιερα... Προεορτια....


Χώρις να είναι 100% κάτι με τουρμπίνα άκουσα :Uncomfortableness: !!!Δεν ξέρω από αυτά και μεταφέρω αυτό που άκουσα :Fat: !!Οι ειδικοί ας μας δώσουν τα φώτα τους...

----------


## Eng

> Χώρις να είναι 100% κάτι με τουρμπίνα άκουσα!!!Δεν ξέρω από αυτά και μεταφέρω αυτό που άκουσα!!Οι ειδικοί ας μας δώσουν τα φώτα τους...


Μην χολοσκας... Ειναι απογευμα και εχει και ζεστη.. Απλα αυτα ειναι κατι πραγματακια που κοιταν οι μηχανικοι στα πλοια οταν εχει ντουμανια..  :Fat:  :Fat: 

(Σοβαρα τωρα) απλα διαβασα κατι για βλαβη και αυτη ειναι η απορια μου..

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Κι ένα AEG έχει βλάβη. Δεν έρχεσαι να το κοιτάξουμε ??  :Very Happy:

----------


## iclink

Αν με 12 κομβους δεν εχει βλαβη κ πρεπει να το δουμε κ γραμμενο απο καποιο εγκυρο site τοτε τι να πω...

----------


## nikosnasia

Να διευκρινήσω ότι το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ είναι το πιό αγαπημένο μου από τα νεότευκτα και λυπήθηκα πολύγια το συμβάν.Αλλά έχω σαλτάρει ακούοντας το μακρύ και το κοντό του καθενός. Είναι αλήθεια ότι η ΝΕΛ δίνει τροφή με την συμπεριφορά της αλλά δεν μπορώ τις κριτικές από άσχετους ή από ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν ταξιδέψει ποτέ στη ζωή τους με ΝΕΛ, ΑΝ ξέρει κάποιος ότι όντως τα πλοίο ταξιδεύει με βλάβη και υπάρχει κίνδυνος για επιβάτες και πλήρωμα πρέπει να κάνει τις απαιτούμενες  ενέργειες ώστε το πλοίο να σταματήσει αμέσως.Δεν αντέχουμε άλλα ναυτικά ατυχήματα.

----------


## Eng

Hold your horses pls!!!!!

Φιλε iclink και nikosnasia Δεν υπαρχει λογος να λεμε τετοια. Εχω πει πολλες φορες πως το τι γινεται στο μυαλο ενος εφοπλιστη (ή CEO) δεν το γνωριζει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ. 12κομβους του ειπαν να παει? Τοσο θα παει.. Και για να το θεσω διαφορετικα. Περασε απο το μυαλο σας πως ολες οι εταιριες για οποιοδηποτε πλοιο τους να εχουν δωσει  εντολη να πηγαινει slow steaming? Αυτο δεν ειναι μια διαταγη του στυλ κανε αυτο που σου λεω, αλλα μια κατασταση λειτουργιας της Κυριας Μηχανης του πλοιου. Το slow steaming για καθε πλοιο ειναι ιδιαιτερο (και αν κρινω απο τα ντουμανια του European μαλλον και αυτος παει ετσι). Τωρα τι ειναι το slow steaming? Εινια μια παραμετρος οικονομικης λειτουργιας της μηχανης που βγαινει απο τα διαγραμματα της εκαστωτε Κυριας Μηχανη σε σχεση με τον υπερπληρωτη, στροφες προπελαςμ πιεση σαρωσης, θερμοκρασια αερα εισοδου στο θαλαμο καυσης (αυτο ειναι η σαρωση). 

Οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να σεναριολογουμε οτι επειδη παει 12 εχει προβλημα...

Αρα κλεινοντας..θεωρουμε πως δεν υπαρχει προβλημα στο πλοιο (μεχρις αποδείξεως του εναντίων..)

----------


## iclink

Τι αλλο μπορει να γραψει καποιος για να σωσει την φημη μιας εταιρειας που παει απο το κακο στο χειροτερο  :Encouragement:

----------


## george Xios

Πάντως ενώ το πλοίο ήταν να φτάσει Χίο στις 11:20 το πλοίο, δεν έχει εμφανιστεί... τα πρακτορεία δίνουν νέα άφιξη 16:00. η αλήθεια είναι ότι το πλοίο το τελευταίο διάστημα, πάει πολύ πολύ αργά, με τον κόσμο να διαμαρτύρεται συνεχώς..δεν ξέρω τ συμβαίνει!

----------


## MYTILENE

Ακόμα δεν έφυγε από Βαθύ,2100 αναχωρηση-ΤΟ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΩ- από ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ!!!ΤΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ

----------


## pantelis2009

Το EUROPEAN EXPRESS......11-09-2011 στις 03.30 π.μ όταν ήταν στη δεξαμενή του Περάματος. Τότε το πρόσεχαν και το συντηρούσαν....... τώρα.......... Κρίμα το βαπόρι.

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 39 11-09-2011.jpg

----------


## iclink

> Με καθυστέρηση απέπλευσε σήμερα το «EUROPEAN EXPRESS» από τη Σάμο με προορισμό Χίο - Μυτιλήνη -Λήμνο -Θεσσαλονίκη λόγω αδιαθεσίας τους υπάρχου. Συγκεκριμένα ο πλοίαρχος ενημέρωσε πριν από τον απόπλου το λιμεναρχείο Σάμου πως ο ύπαρχος πρέπει να μεταφερθεί στο νοσοκομείο για ιατρικές εξετάσεις και δύναται να αποπλεύσει χωρίς αυτόν για λόγους ασφάλειας. Εξάλλου, κατά τη διάρκεια απάρσεως των αγκυρών σημειώθηκε εμπλοκή τους με άλλο πλοίο που βρισκόταν στο λιμένα «ΜΑΛΑΓΑΡΙΟΥ». Τελικά το EUROPEAN EXPRESS» με 73 επιβάτες και 20 οχήματα απέπλευσε στις 13:20 αντί στις 8:00 που ήταν προγραμματισμένο.
> http://www.era-aegean.gr/index.php/e...opean-expressr



ΠΟΣΕΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ ΠΙΑ;;;;; :Mad New:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

E, εντάξει. Τη καθυστέρηση που είχε, θα τη βγάλει εδώ θεσαλονίκη λογικά. Τόσες ώρες κάθεται εδώ. ¶ρα από εδώ στην ώρα του θα φύγει....

----------


## MYTILENE

17:30 ¶φιξη Θεσ/νικη.........αναχώρηση άγνωστη..........

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> 17:30 ¶φιξη Θεσ/νικη.........αναχώρηση άγνωστη..........



Αν μάθεις ώρα αναχώρησης ρίξε ένα μήνυμα... Γιατί με τέτοια ζέστη σιγά μη τρέχω από τις 6 το απόγευμα στο λιμάνι...

----------


## KABODETHS

ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΚΥΡΗ?
ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ 21/6 ΑΠΟ ΚΑΒΑΛΑ..?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Επόμενη αναχώρηση πλοίου *από Θεσσαλονίκη Τετάρτη 19/06 το απόγευμα* αλλά άγνωστη ώρα. Μάλλον κατά τις 20:00 !!!
Δε θα φύγει σήμερα.

----------


## iclink

Ε αφου θα φυγει αυτη τη βδομαδα παλι καλα... :Mad New:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Κάνω βουντού να έρθει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ εδώ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Κάνω βουντού να έρθει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ εδώ...


Ποτέ μη λες ποτέ....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ύποπτο το μήνυμά σου, αλλά θα κρατήσω μικρό καλάθι για ευνόητους λόγους... :Very Happy:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αφού θα τιμήσει την πόλη μας για ένα ολόκληρο 48ωρο και κάτι ψιλά, είπα κι εγώ να το τιμήσω στα πεταχτά κι από μακρυά και αν θα έχω χρόνο, θα ξαναπάω...
DSC06828 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG
Εντωμεταξύ το λιμεναρχείο με ψάχνει γιατί άστραψε πολλές φορές το φλας...  :Very Happy:

----------


## 2nd mate

Δελτίο τύπου...αλα ΝΕΛ!!!!

http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=1325

"Προς αποκατάσταση δυσλειτουργίας στο υδραυλικό σύστημα δεξιάς άγκυρας...."  :Fat:  και μετα ο κακός λύκος ανοιξε το στόμα του και έφαγε τη κοκκινοσκουφίτσα....  :Fat:  :Fat: 
Μα ποιους νομιζουν οτι δουλεύουν τελικα? Μας εχουν περασει για ηλίθιους και αυτοί είναι οι μόνοι έξυπνοι...δηλαδη το βαπόρι σέρνεται γιατι έχει δυσλειτουργία το υδραυλικό σύστημα της άγκυρας? Ε και τι έγινε παρεξηγήθηκε η κύρια μηχανή και πάει με 13 μίλια!!!! ή δεν μπορούν να συγκρατήσουν την άγκυρα και ξαφνικά εν πλώ φουνταρει και του κόβει ταχύτητα? Ελεος πια. Μας σερβίρουν δελτία τύπου σα να πρόκειται να δώσουν καθρεφτάκια σε ιθαγενείς. Λίγο ντρόπη 'κύριοι". Εστω μια συγνώμη που ταλαιπωρείται τόσο κόσμο και τόσους μεταφορείς. Αλλα δε νομίζω να σας ενδιαφέρει. Εδω έχετε ολόκληρη δυσλειτουργια του υδραυλικού συστήματος με τον κόσμο θα ασχολείστε. :Mad:

----------


## Ilias 92

> Εντωμεταξύ το λιμεναρχείο με ψάχνει γιατί άστραψε πολλές φορές το φλας...


Δηλαδη απαγορευεται ??? Ωραια χρωματα στη φωτο!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Δελτίο τύπου...αλα ΝΕΛ!!!!
> 
> http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=1325
> 
> "Προς αποκατάσταση δυσλειτουργίας στο υδραυλικό σύστημα δεξιάς άγκυρας...."  και μετα ο κακός λύκος ανοιξε το στόμα του και έφαγε τη κοκκινοσκουφίτσα.... 
> Μα ποιους νομιζουν οτι δουλεύουν τελικα? Μας εχουν περασει για ηλίθιους και αυτοί είναι οι μόνοι έξυπνοι...δηλαδη το βαπόρι σέρνεται γιατι έχει δυσλειτουργία το υδραυλικό σύστημα της άγκυρας? Ε και τι έγινε παρεξηγήθηκε η κύρια μηχανή και πάει με 13 μίλια!!!! ή δεν μπορούν να συγκρατήσουν την άγκυρα και ξαφνικά εν πλώ φουνταρει και του κόβει ταχύτητα? Ελεος πια. Μας σερβίρουν δελτία τύπου σα να πρόκειται να δώσουν καθρεφτάκια σε ιθαγενείς. Λίγο ντρόπη 'κύριοι". Εστω μια συγνώμη που ταλαιπωρείται τόσο κόσμο και τόσους μεταφορείς. Αλλα δε νομίζω να σας ενδιαφέρει. Εδω έχετε ολόκληρη δυσλειτουργια του υδραυλικού συστήματος με τον κόσμο θα ασχολείστε.


Περίμενα και θα δείς. Κάποιος απο τους ...............μεγάλους φωστήρες των ΜΜΕ θα το πάρει και θα το κοπανάει σε κάθε περίπτωση. :Indecisiveness:

----------


## nikosnasia

Η ΝΕΛ πλέον αντιμετωπίζεται μόνο με χιούμορ και μετριοπάθεια, και το λέω με πόνο ψυχής.
9.jpg
Βρήκα  μία γελειογραφία του Κώστα Μητρόπουλου, της τροποποίησα λίγο τα σινιάλα  του πλοίου της έβαλα και λίγο χρώμα και την αφιερώνω εξαιρετικά.

----------


## gnikles

> Η ΝΕΛ πλέον αντιμετωπίζεται μόνο με χιούμορ και μετριοπάθεια, και το λέω με πόνο ψυχής.
> 9.jpg
> Βρήκα  μία γελειογραφία του Κώστα Μητρόπουλου, της τροποποίησα λίγο τα σινιάλα  του πλοίου της έβαλα και λίγο χρώμα και την αφιερώνω εξαιρετικά.


Για σου ρε Νίκο ότι πρέπει είναι!!!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Δηλαδη απαγορευεται ??? Ωραια χρωματα στη φωτο!!


Τίποτα δεν απαγορεύεται βασικά, αλλά λίγο το παράκανα με το φλας, ενώ ήταν μέρα ακόμα...
Χώρια ότι με γνωρίζουν και μερικοί, οπότε, δε τρέχει κάτι το ανησυχιτικό...
DSC06805 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι-έτσι. Να προσέχεις γιατί δεν θελουμε να σε χάσουμε, ούτε εσένα ούτε τις ωραίες σου ανταποκρίσεις. :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δηλαδη απαγορευεται ??? Ωραια χρωματα στη φωτο!!


Φίλε Ilias 92 επειδή είμαι παθών παλιότερα, το έχω ξαναπεί γιά κάποιους φίλους που φωτογραφίζουν αβέρτα κ  όπου να'ναι, να ΠΡΟΣΕΧΟΥΝ. Είναι σε ποιόν θα πέσεις, μπορεί να τύχει κάποιας ηλικίας, ανοιχτόμυαλος κ δεν τρέχει τίποτα, μπορεί όμως να πέσεις σε πιτσιρικά που θέλει να φανεί στην υπηρεσία κ να τραβηχτείς.
Κάποτε στο Ships Monthly (το Ευαγγέλιο του καραβολάτρη,το παίρνω εδώ κ 40 χρόνια) είχαμε γίνει ρεζίλι γιά κάποιους ξένους που τραβούσαν σε Πέραμα κ Ελευσίνα. Γεγονός είναι ότι υπάρχει νόμος από την εποχή του Μεταξά που απαγορεύει την φωτογράφιση λιμένων κ η χορήγηση σχετικής άδειας είναι μιά ιδιαίτερα αποτρεπτική διαδικασία εκτός κ αν έχεις το "μέσο".

----------


## Ilias 92

> Φίλε Ilias 92 επειδή είμαι παθών παλιότερα, το έχω ξαναπεί γιά κάποιους φίλους που φωτογραφίζουν αβέρτα κ όπου να'ναι, να ΠΡΟΣΕΧΟΥΝ. Είναι σε ποιόν θα πέσεις, μπορεί να τύχει κάποιας ηλικίας, ανοιχτόμυαλος κ δεν τρέχει τίποτα, μπορεί όμως να πέσεις σε πιτσιρικά που θέλει να φανεί στην υπηρεσία κ να τραβηχτείς.


Ετσι ειναι, εχει ο αλλος μικρο τσουτσουνι και του φταινε ολοι!!
Υπαρχει σχετικο θεμα για να το συζητισουμε να μην βγουμε εκτος εδω??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ετσι ειναι, εχει ο αλλος μικρο τσουτσουνι και του φταινε ολοι!!
> Υπαρχει σχετικο θεμα για να το συζητισουμε να μην βγουμε εκτος εδω??


Aς μας πουν οι διαχειριστές αλλά αν θέλεις κάτι μπορούμε κ με ΠΜ.

----------


## giapis

τελικα μεθαυριο σταματαει   :Sad:  το πλοιο και αγνωστο μου φαινετε που θα ειναι το καλοκαιρι... χου κνουζ εν ολιγης και με αυτα που γραφονται για ΝΕΛ απο προ χτες τα πραγματα ειναι δυσκολα

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Aς μας πουν οι διαχειριστές αλλά αν θέλεις κάτι μπορούμε κ με ΠΜ.



Ώπα ώπα παίδες... Δε συντρέχει κάποιος λόγος να ερχόμαστε σε αντιπαράθεση. 
Το λιμενικό στη Θεσσαλονίκη γνωρίζει πολύ καλά ότι πηγαίνει πολύς κόσμος για φωτογραφίες στο λιμάνι κτλ μιας και μερικά σημεία είναι πάρα πολύ όμορφα να πας να την αράξεις κτλ... Κάτι ανάλογο έκανα κι εγώ, δε θα μου έκαναν και τίποτα και ένας λόγος παραπάνω που κάποιοι στο παρελθόν μου είχαν ζητήσει κάποιες φωτό κτλ κτλ... Ακόμα τις πάω...
Ακόμα και αν μου λέγανε κάτι προχτές, θα τους έδειχνα τι έβγαλα.. Σιγά τ'αβγά..
Τέλος πάντων... Έμαθε κανένας τι ώρα θα φύγει σήμερα από Θεσσαλονίκη ??  :Very Happy: 
DSC06806 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ώπα ώπα παίδες... Δε συντρέχει κάποιος λόγος να ερχόμαστε σε αντιπαράθεση. 
> Το λιμενικό στη Θεσσαλονίκη γνωρίζει πολύ καλά ότι πηγαίνει πολύς κόσμος για φωτογραφίες στο λιμάνι κτλ μιας και μερικά σημεία είναι πάρα πολύ όμορφα να πας να την αράξεις κτλ... Κάτι ανάλογο έκανα κι εγώ, δε θα μου έκαναν και τίποτα και ένας λόγος παραπάνω που κάποιοι στο παρελθόν μου είχαν ζητήσει κάποιες φωτό κτλ κτλ... Ακόμα τις πάω...
> Ακόμα και αν μου λέγανε κάτι προχτές, θα τους έδειχνα τι έβγαλα.. Σιγά τ'αβγά..
> Τέλος πάντων... Έμαθε κανένας τι ώρα θα φύγει σήμερα από Θεσσαλονίκη ?? 
> DSC06806 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG


 Φίλε μου είμαι παλιός στο κουρμπέτι με ανάλογες εμπειρίες στην ευρύτερη περιοχή από Πειραιά μέχρι Ελευσίνα,κάπου παίζει κ ναύσταθμος έτσι;
Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά μπορεί κάποιοι λιμενικοί να γνωρίζουν φίλους από εδώ μέσα ή τεσπά να δείχνουν κατανόηση ότι ο κόσμος θέλει να βγάζει φωτό. Εξαρτάται,μπορεί να πέσεις κ στον στραβό όμως.
Προσωπικά μου έχει τύχει από το 1976 μέχρι σχετικά πρόσφατα κάπου 5 φορές οι οποίες ήταν από απλό έλεγχο στοιχείων μέχρι προσαγωγή στην Ασφάλεια Λιμεναρχείου,ευτυχώς μέχρι τώρα χωρίς περαιτέρω συνέπειες.
Καλό είναι τα λέμε γιά να μην τραβιέται κανείς έτσι.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Θα συμφωνήσω σε όλα !!!
Τελικά έμαθε κανένας πότε θα φύγει αυτό από Θεσσαλονίκη σήμερα ??

----------


## MYTILENE

20:00 αναχώρηση....!!!όσο μπορείς πιο γρήγορα να το φωτογραφίσεις γιατί τώρα που το φτιάξανε θα φύγει σφεντόνα!!!!! :Sour:  :Sour:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το έχουμε συζητήσει παλιότερα σε *σχετικό θέμα* δεν είναι μόνο ο Νόμος της δεκαετίας του 1930 αλλά τώρα πια και ο κώδικας ISPS μπορέι να απαγορέυει τις φωτογραφίες (δείτε όλες τις σελίδες του σχετικού θέματος υπάρχουν στοιχέια εκεί).

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> 20:00 αναχώρηση....!!!όσο μπορείς πιο γρήγορα να το φωτογραφίσεις γιατί τώρα που το φτιάξανε θα φύγει σφεντόνα!!!!!



Ναι το ξέρω... Με 14 κόμβους τελική, γιατί με τόσους ερχόταν προχτές.

----------


## MYTILENE

:Fat: 16,5 ..... :Fat:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Τετάρτη 19/06/2013
Λίγο πριν φύγει...
DSC06875 (1) (Αντιγραφή)-anevike.JPG DSC06878 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG DSC06879 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από νωρίς σήμερα το πρωί, απευθείας από Σάμο και χωρίς να μπει στον Πειραιά, το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο μώλο Δραπετσώνας δίπλα στο _ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ_.

----------


## Fido

Φρεσκοβαμμένο δείχνει ακόμα!  :Cocksure:  Τη συγκεκριμένη σαιζόν δεν ήταν τυχερό στη γραμμή αφού τις τελευταίες μέρες (προφανώς λόγω βλάβης η οποία και ουδέποτε έγινε γνωστή) σερνόταν στην κυριολεξία και απ'οσο διάβασα δώθε κειθε οι καθυστερήσεις ήταν δεδομένες. Ελπίζω τώρα που θα πάει στα επόμενα δρομολόγια (Μπάρι-Κέρκυρα- Ηγουμενίτσα κλπ) να το δούμε με καλύτερο δρόμο. Επίσης, με τα ντουμάνια που βγάζει ελπίζω να μην φάει κράξιμο στο εξωτερικό. Λογικά πάντως αυτή την εβδομάδα θα κάνει ότι μαζέματα είναι απαραίτητα.

----------


## Marioukos

Το περιμενουμε το πλοιο πως και πως.. Εκεινο που με κανει να απορω ειναι η αφιξη του Levante απο χθες το πρωι και ποιος ο ρολος του πλοιου εδω....

----------


## giorgos_249

> Το περιμενουμε το πλοιο πως και πως.. Εκεινο που με κανει να απορω ειναι η αφιξη του Levante απο χθες το πρωι και ποιος ο ρολος του πλοιου εδω....


*
Να αλλάξει σινιάλα ενδεχομένως πριν ξεκινήσει ; Τι κάνει εκεί πέρα;;*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ηγουμενιτσα κερκυρα μπαρι το EUROPEAN EXPRESS με σινιαλα VENTOURIS FERRIES

----------


## Ilias 92

> Ηγουμενιτσα κερκυρα μπαρι το EUROPEAN EXPRESS με σινιαλα VENTOURIS FERRIES


Γιατί τόσες διευκολύνσεις στον Βεντούρη? 
Η ΝΕΛ έχει πολλά θέματα μετά την αποχώρηση του πλοίου από το Αιγαίο.

----------


## Ellinis

Ποιά είναι η διευκόλυνση; Tο οτι θα βάλει το όνομα στο πλάι; Γιατί η ΝΕΛ θα πληρώσει τη μπογιά;

----------


## Ilias 92

> Ποιά είναι η διευκόλυνση;


Το ότι φεύγει από μια κερδοφόρα άγονη για να ναυλώσει το μόνο αξιόλογο της πλοίο ( έστω και ναυλωμένο) σε έναν …. Εφοπλιστή πως μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί;
Αλλιώς εγώ δεν μπορώ να το πω, κόβει οριστικά τις σχέσεις της με το νησί της, ντροπή  πραγματικά. 
Το ναυλωμένο από τον Σεπτέμβρη κουφάρι του Αγούδημου που θα μπει είπαμε;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ότι φεύγει από μια κερδοφόρα άγονη για να ναυλώσει το μόνο αξιόλογο της πλοίο ( έστω και ναυλωμένο) σε έναν …. Εφοπλιστή πως μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί;
> Αλλιώς εγώ δεν μπορώ να το πω, κόβει οριστικά τις σχέσεις της με το νησί της, ντροπή πραγματικά. 
> Το ναυλωμένο από τον Σεπτέμβρη κουφάρι του Αγούδημου που θα μπει είπαμε;


To υποναύλωσε αυτή στον Βεντούρη ή έληξε η ναύλωση από τον Βαρσάμη οπότε ο τελευταίος το ναύλωσε στον πρώτο; Γιατί με το ΙΟΝΙΑΝ SKY τώρα νομίζω τους περισσεύει. Το οποίο ΙΟΝΙΑΝ SKY δεν είναι κουφάρι αλλά σίγουρα ένα καράβι με δύσκολο μηχανοστάσιο που με αυτή την ΝΕΛ θα έχει προβλήματα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το EUROPEAN EXPRESS κατάλευκο στις 28-05-2009 κάνοντας το μπανάκι του στη μεγάλη του Περάματος, τότε τα πράγματα ήταν αισιόδοξα!!!!!!
Για όλους τους φίλους του.

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 03 28-05-2009.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το ότι φεύγει από μια κερδοφόρα άγονη για να ναυλώσει το μόνο αξιόλογο της πλοίο ( έστω και ναυλωμένο) σε έναν …. Εφοπλιστή πως μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί;
> Αλλιώς εγώ δεν μπορώ να το πω, κόβει οριστικά τις σχέσεις της με το νησί της, ντροπή  πραγματικά.


Φίλε Ηλία αυτούς δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν οι σχέσεις με το νησί κλπ το χρήμα κοιτάνε. Και αυτό που όλοι φανταζόμαστε είναι οτι το χρήμα του Βεντούρη είναι "ζεστό" ενώ η επιχορήγησης της άγονης είναι "όταν και άμα" δεήσει το υπουργείο.
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ναύλωση του Βεντούρη ή κάποια άλλη συνενόηση όπως πέρσι πρόπερσι που έμπαιναν τα ταχύπλοα στις γραμμές του Βεντούρη.

----------


## mitilinios

Στη ράδα του Πειραιά αυτή την ώρα το πλοίο για πετρέλευση προτού αναχωρήσει για το Ιόνιο.

----------


## Ilias 92

Και επειδή το ναυτιλία είναι παντού, καθ' οδόν το πλοίο χωρίς σινιάλα.
SDC12633.jpg

----------


## Marioukos

Διχως σινιαλα ? ? ? Μαλιστα .... Να δουμε. Ξερουμε τι ωρα φτανει Ηγουμενιτσα ?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δες στο ΑΙΣ. Λογικά θα λέει άφιξη. :Single Eye:

----------


## pantelis2009

Κατα τις 22.00 μ.μ ...αν συνεχίσει με αυτή την ταχύτητα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Με την πορεία που έχει σε μισή ώρα θα αρχίσει να περνά ανάμεσα  Κεφαλονιά και Ιθάκη. Κανένας φίλος απο τα μέρη να τραβήξει καμιά φωτο!!!!!

----------


## Fido

Και αν κρίνω από το δρόμο του (μέχρι 18 κόμβους)  η όποια βλάβη (εντός ή εκτός εισαγωγικών) που είχε τον τελευταίο καιρό πρέπει να ξεπεράστηκε. Θετικό αυτό. ¶ραγε θα συνεχίσει (γενικώς) στη ΝΕΛ ή τους τέλειωσε κι αυτό ; Και αν τους τέλειωσε για ποιο λόγο το "αντικατέστησαν" με το ΣΚΑΙ ;

----------


## CORFU

Δευτερος καταπλους σημερα το πρωι στην Κερκυρα που θα μου παει θα το φωτογραφησω
Brindisi-Κερκυρα-Ηγουμενιτσα κανει το πλοιο και απο κινηση καλα παει για αρχη αλλα πολυ καπνο ρε παιδακι μου

----------


## superfast v

Μπαρι θες να πεις..!!
Και ειναι γεματο με αλλοδαπους ναυτικους

----------


## Ilias 92

Τι βλέπουμε εδω???  http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/...7104&size=full

----------


## mpal21

Αυτο ειναι το Hi Fog!!!!!
Μαλλον το κανουν δοκιμη.

----------


## geo1981

ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΕΜΠΑΙΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑΣ......ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΑΛΑΙΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ....ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΠΝΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ....ΜΑΥΡΙΛΑ....ΝΟΜΙΖΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΕΙ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΟ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ....ΔΙΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΤΕΣ.....Κ Η ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΣΕ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΕΙΣ Σ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ.... :Bi Polo:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο πάντα θεριακλής Ευρωπαίος καπνίζοντας στο μεγάλο λιμάνι πριν 2 χρόνια.

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 92 11-06-2011.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΕΜΠΑΙΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑΣ......ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΑΛΑΙΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ....ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΠΝΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ....ΜΑΥΡΙΛΑ....ΝΟΜΙΖΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΕΙ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΟ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ....ΔΙΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΤΕΣ.....Κ Η ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΣΕ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΕΙΣ Σ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ....


Παλαιού τύπου...ένα γιαπωνέζικο της γενιάς του από τα τόσα που έχουμε. Καλό είναι μέσα αλλά αν οι τουρίστες ήταν "σακίδιο" δεν νομίζω να πολυενδιαφέρονται γι'αυτό,εντάξει μην είναι (που δεν είναι) κ κανένα ναυάγιο...Σίγουρα γιά να πάνε με τον Βεντούρη, οικονομική λύση αναζητούσαν :Fat: .

----------


## alonso

επιβιβαση πιλοτου στο Μπαρι!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> επιβιβαση πιλοτου στο Μπαρι!!!


Φιλε βλεπω ταξιδακι με το πλοιο ?

----------


## Giannis G.

European Express έξω από την Τήνο με πορεία το Βαθύ όταν ξεκινούσε τα ταξίδια του στην άγονη του B.Αιγαίου 
DSC00252.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

> Αυτο ειναι το Hi Fog!!!!!
> Μαλλον το κανουν δοκιμη.


Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση !!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Κατά της πρόσφατης 48ωρης αναμονής του στη Θεσσαλονίκη...
DSC06813 (1) (Αντιγραφή)-anevike.JPG DSC06817 (1) (Αντιγραφή)-anevike.JPG

----------


## alonso

> Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση !!


drencher λεγεται παιδια....

----------


## despo

Παρθενική εμφάνιση αυριο το πρωί για το πλοίο στα λιμάνια της Σάμης και της Ζακύνθου,

----------


## ιθακη

Τελικά ο "Ευρωπαίος Τσακ-Μπαμ" αποδείχθηκε Εγγλέζος, στην ώρα διέλευσής του....Και με το παραπάνω μπορώ να πώ

8 το πρωί ήταν στον δίαυλο μεταξύ Ιθάκης- Κεφαλονιάς
IMG_0630.JPG IMG_0636.JPG IMG_0646.JPG IMG_0649.JPG

Και στις 8:20 είχε φτάσει Σάμη
IMG_0654.JPG

Για τον captain nionio όλους τους φίλους του πανέμορφου Ιάπωνα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γεια σου Γιωργη μετα ωραια σου!!! Πραγματικα πολυ ομορφες και σπανιες φωτογραφιες. Ο Ιαπωνας στο πανεμορφο καναλι με φοντο την αγαπημενη μου Κεφαλονια με τις εναλλαγες βλαστησεις και ξερου βραχου... Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Bλέπω έχουν σβήσει την επιγραφή από την πάντα.

----------


## Enalia

Μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες από το όμορφο αυτό πλοίο για όσους δεν το έχουν ταξιδέψει ακόμα.
Οι περισσότερες είναι από τους εσωτερικούς του χώρους.

EurExp01.jpg EurExp03.jpg EurExp04.jpg EurExp05.jpg EurExp06.jpg

----------


## Enalia

EurExp07.jpg EurExp08.jpg EurExp09.jpg EurExp10.jpg EurExp11.jpg

----------


## Enalia

EurExp02.jpg EurExp12.jpg EurExp13.jpg EurExp14.jpg EurExp28.jpg

----------


## Enalia

Υπάρχουν κι άλλες ακόμα για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να το γνωρίσουν περισσότερο:

EurExp15.jpg EurExp17.jpg EurExp18.jpg EurExp19.jpg EurExp16.jpg

----------


## Enalia

EurExp20.jpg EurExp21.jpg EurExp22.jpg EurExp23.jpg EurExp24.jpg

----------


## Enalia

EurExp25.jpg EurExp26.jpg EurExp27.jpg EurExp29.jpg EurExp30.jpg

----------


## Enalia

EurExp31.jpg EurExp32.jpg EurExp33.jpg EurExp34.jpg EurExp35.jpg

----------


## Enalia

EurExp37.jpg EurExp38.jpg EurExp39.jpg EurExp40.jpg

----------


## Enalia

Και για το τέλος μερικές από την Γέφυρα:

EurExp41.jpg EurExp42.jpg EurExp43.jpg EurExp44.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ.  :Fat:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ  :Smile:

----------


## Fido

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τις ωραίες λήψεις! Ένας βάπορας που αν είχαν πέσει λίγα ακόμα χρήματα (αντί να τα σπαταλάνε σε άσκοπες ναυλώσεις) πραγματικά θα φυσαγε! Είναι μερικά σημεία που η ηλικία του και η σχετική οικονομία πόρων φαίνονται στον εσωτερικό διάκοσμο (πχ το πλαστικό - ανοιχτόχρωμη απομίμηση ξύλου- δάπεδο στον διάδρομο πηγαίνοντας προς τη ρεσεψιόν και κάτω στο ντεκ με τις καμπίνες, οι διαφορετικές αποχρώσεις στη μοκέτα στο ίδιο ντεκ ανάλογα με το που βρίσκεσαι [μπρος - πισω, μπλέ- κοκκινη]). Και ενώ δεν ειναι κάτι το τόσο σημαντικό ειναι αστείο αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι δεν θα χρειαζόντουσαν πολύ περισσότερα χρήματα για μια πιο ιδιαίτερη διακόσμηση. Τέλος πάντων. Η ουσία είναι ότι παραμένει ένα πλοίο με καλές δυνατότητες, καλό δρόμο και πολύ καλό ταξίδεμα. Επίσης μετά την επισκευή της τελευταίας βλάβης έχει ανέβει η ταχύτητα στα παλιά γνώριμα(18 - 20+). Έχω ακούσει επίσης ότι από κόσμο δεν τα πηγαίνει και άσχημα. Να δούμε για το χειμώνα ποιος θα ειναι ο ρόλος του (αν υπάρξει κάτι γι αυτό, και αν υπάρχει και η ΝΕΛ επίσης... :Mask: )

----------


## despo

Πληρέστατο φωτορεπορταζ - αν υπήρχε και απο το μηχανοστάσιο δεν θα έλειπε τίποτα  :Cocksure:  Οσο για την επόμενη απασχόλησή του, άκουσα οτι θα αντικαταστήσει προσωρινά το Μυτιλήνη στη γραμμή Ικαρίας-Σάμου.

----------


## george Xios

Γνωρίζουμε πότε τελειώνει η ναύλωση του;;

----------


## despo

Τελευταίο δρομολόγιο στις 9/9 απο Μπάρι.

----------


## Appia_1978

Δηλαδή, θα μας ξαναέρθει στη Σάμη στις 10.9; Πίστευα πως τελείωσε χτες και δεν το πρόλαβα ...

----------


## ιθακη

Μάρκο, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα πιάσει Κεφαλλονιά στις 9-09.... σίγουρα θα κάνει το Μπάρι- Ηγουμενίτσα....

----------


## despo

Οχι, δεν έχει άλλο δρομολόγιο πια για Κεφαλονιά και Ζάκυνθο. Στις 9/9 πάει Κέρκυρα - Ηγουμενίτσα - Πειραιά.

----------


## despo

Αλλαγή σχεδίων για το πλοίο, το οποίο βρίσκεται ηδη στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Θα φύγει το μεσημέρι για τον Πειραιά και απο σήμερα μέχρι (μάλλον) τέλος Οκτωβρίου θα κάνει δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσας - Μπάρι το Ιονίς (του Αρκουμάνη).

----------


## george Xios

Γιατί γυρίζει πίσω νωρίτερα;; το χρειάζεται η ΝΕΛ;;;

----------


## despo

Ο βασικός λόγος είναι οτι η κίνηση στη γραμμή του Μπάρι ηδη είναι πεσμένη και το πλοίο είναι κατα πολύ ακριβότερο στην εκμετάλλευση απο το Ιονίς, το οποίο οπως λένε ειναι οικονομικότατο !

----------


## Appia_1978

Μάλιστα, άρα δε θα το ξαναδούμε ... 
Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δυο πολύ για την άμεση ενημέρωση  :Smile:

----------


## Marioukos

Πιο Ionis ? ? ? Αν ειναι δυνατον ? Κατεβηκαμε πολλα επιπεδα κατω.... Παντως το πλοιο της European Sea Ways ξεκινησε σημερα τα δρομολογια του , να δουμε για ποσο καιρο...

----------


## karavofanatikos

To πλοίο απ' ότι φαίνεται έδεσε στα Ναυπηγεία της Κυνόσουρας.

----------


## george Xios

*Εκτός το Ionian Sky-Επιστρατεύεται το European Express.*

----------


## leo85

Το European στην Κυνόσουρα παρέα με ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ -LOUIS.

European Express  11-9-2013 01.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> *Εκτός το Ionian Sky-Επιστρατεύεται το European Express.*


Βόρεια της Ικαρίας αυτήν την ώρα το πλοίο με προορισμό την Σάμο.

----------


## mitilinios

Δυστυχώς μηχανικό πρόβλημα παρουσίασε το πλοίο λίγο μετά την Ικαρία. Έφτασε Βαθύ στις 12 και η σημερινή αναχώρηση μετατέθηκε από τις 12 για τις 17.
Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά και οι χιλιοταλαιπωρημένοι επιβάτες της άγονης του βορειοανατολικού Αιγαίου να μη μείνουμε πάλι χωρίς πλοίο.

----------


## Giovanaut

ΕΕΕΛΛΛΛΕΕΕΕΟΟΟΟΟΣΣΣΣ!!!!!

----------


## Ilias 92

Νομίζω πως αργά  ή γρήγορα το Ιεράπετρα θα μπει στην γραμμή αυτή.

----------


## george Xios

*ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ! Μηχανική βλάβη το European Express- Παραμένει στο Βαθύ!*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Γιατί δεν δρομολογεί η εταιρεία τον Θεόφιλο που κάθεται άπρακτος εδώ και τόσους μήνες;;;

----------


## avvachrist

Το πλοίο το καλοκαίρι στο Ιόνιο όλο το καλοκαίρι έβγαλε μόνο μια βλάβη αν δεν κάνω λάθος και μετά την επισκευή του ανέβασε και ταχύτητα και θύμισε παλιές καλές εποχές. Πως γίνεται με το που ήρθε πάλι στην ΝΕΛ να βγάλει αμέσως βλάβη; Μιλάμε για πολύ περίεργα πράγματα...

----------


## george Xios

Αναχώρησε λίγο μετά τις 17:00...17,5-18 κόμβους εν πλω για Χίο..

----------


## gpap2006

...και θα μαζεψει την καθυστεριση την Τεταρτη στην Καβαλα..

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

> Γιατί δεν δρομολογεί η εταιρεία τον Θεόφιλο που κάθεται άπρακτος εδώ και τόσους μήνες;;;


ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΕΙ .. έχει ετοιμαστεί έχει βγεί 2 δοκιμαστικά το τελευταίο στισ 11/09/2013 και αν ολά πάνε καλά .. θα είναι stand by για να αναλάβει ..

----------


## noulos

> Γιατί δεν δρομολογεί η εταιρεία τον Θεόφιλο που κάθεται άπρακτος εδώ και τόσους μήνες;;;


Και να το δρομολογήσει, πόσες μέρες θα προλάβει να δουλέψει μέχρι την πρώτη βλάβη;  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## george Xios

SDC13417.JPG
Αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι της Χίου, υπό το βλέμμα του Πελαγίτη.

----------


## Enalia

Ένα λεπτό, βρε παιδιά. Εξ' όσων γνωρίζω, η εταιρεία έχει ανακοινώσει την αλλαγή της ώρας για αναχώρηση από Βαθύ στις 1700 αντί 1200 από εχθές 14/09 πριν καν δηλαδή την αναχώρηση του πλοίου από τον Πειραιά.
Επομένως, πώς είναι δυνατόν η αλλαγή της ώρας να οφείλεται σε βλάβη που δήθεν παρουσίασε την επομένη μετά την Ικαρία? Καμιά φορά είναι καλό να ελέγχουμε τί λένε τα παπαγαλάκια.

----------


## Psarianos

Υπάρχει κάποια ανακοίνωση για την αλλαγή αναχώρησης απο 12.00 σε 17.00; Τελευταία ανακοίνωση,επίσημο δελτίο τύπου της εταιρίας είναι αυτό http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=1372 Τα νέα ωράρια αφίξεων και αναχωρήσεων,άν κάποιος έκοψε εισητήριο Παρασκευή,Σάββατο μεσημέρι,γίνονται γνωστά μέσω τηλεφώνου,sms απο την εταιρία;

Αρκετά πάντως έχουν ταλαιπωρηθεί οι επιβάτες της συγκεκριμένης γραμμής,είναι απίστευτο αυτό που γίνεται χρόνια τώρα σε αυτή την άγονη.Πότε επιτέλους το υπουργείο θα αναλάβει να βάλει μία τάξη; Είναι σωστό να περιμένεις στο λιμάνι και να μήν ξέρεις πότε θα ταξιδέψεις; Είναι σωστό,τέτοιες εποχές,να συνεχίζει να πληρώνει το ελληνικό κράτος(άρα όλοι εμείς)πλοία που βγάζουν συνεχώς βλάβες και δέν μπορούν να τηρήσουν τα δρομολόγια τους; Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που πρέπει να βλέπουμε σε επανάληψη τα πλοία της ΝΕΛ να κάνουν το δρομολόγιο Βόρειο Αιγαίο-Πειραιά(για επισκευές)και πάλι ξανά τα ίδια? 'Ισώς πρέπει να βγάλουμε και επιδότηση στο κομμάτι Βόρειο Αιγαίο-επισκευαστικές ζώνες Πειραιά για να τους πληρώνουμε τα πετρέλαια :Mask:

----------


## george Xios

Από ότι γνωρίζω ενημερώνονται τηλεφωνικός η με σχετικό sms...

----------


## george Xios

> Ένα λεπτό, βρε παιδιά. Εξ' όσων γνωρίζω, η εταιρεία έχει ανακοινώσει την αλλαγή της ώρας για αναχώρηση από Βαθύ στις 1700 αντί 1200 από εχθές 14/09 πριν καν δηλαδή την αναχώρηση του πλοίου από τον Πειραιά.
> Επομένως, πώς είναι δυνατόν η αλλαγή της ώρας να οφείλεται σε βλάβη που δήθεν παρουσίασε την επομένη μετά την Ικαρία? Καμιά φορά είναι καλό να ελέγχουμε τί λένε τα παπαγαλάκια.


AN οντως το ανακοινώσε, σε ποιον το ανακοινώσε, όταν το επίσημο δελτίο της στο επίσημο site της έλεγε 12:00 αναχώρηση από Βαθύ...

----------


## Psarianos

> Ένα λεπτό, βρε παιδιά. Εξ' όσων γνωρίζω, η εταιρεία έχει ανακοινώσει την αλλαγή της ώρας για αναχώρηση από Βαθύ στις 1700 αντί 1200 από εχθές 14/09 πριν καν δηλαδή την αναχώρηση του πλοίου από τον Πειραιά.


Μήπως γνωρίζεις αν η εταιρία έχει ανακοινώσει νέα ωράρια για το πλοίο απο Θεσσαλονίκη? Ενώ η αναχώρηση ήταν για τις 20.00 το European είναι ακόμα στο λιμάνι :Bi Polo:  Η ταλαιπωρία συνεχίζεται :Mask:

----------


## george Xios

22:30 αναχώρησε το πλοίο από Θεσσαλονίκη, ενώ το δελτίο της εταιρίας έλεγε 20:00(!!).. βέβαια κανένα επίσημο δελτίο στο site για την αλλαγή.!!!!

----------


## cpt. mimis

> 22:30 αναχώρησε το πλοίο από Θεσσαλονίκη, ενώ το δελτίο της εταιρίας έλεγε 20:00(!!).. βέβαια κανένα επίσημο δελτίο στο site για την αλλαγή.!!!!


Λεπτομέρειες....  :Distrust:

----------


## kapetan nikolaos

Μόλις έδεσε στο νέο λιμάνι Μαλαγαρίου-Σάμου....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Την Δευτέρα πήγα στο λιμάνι Θεσσαλονίκης στις 19:30 και δεν είχε μπει κανένας επιβάτης, όχημα και νταλίκα.
Ο λόγος ήταν που καθυστέρησαν να πάνε τα βυτία για πετρελαιοδότηση, οπότε και γι'αυτό η καθυστέρηση. 
Κάπου προς τις 20:00 ξεκίνησε η φόρτωση των επιβατών και μετά από 10 λεπτά μπαίναν τα οχήματα και έπειτα τα φορτηγά. Χαμός στο ίσωμα, πολλά οχήματα και ιδιαίτερα πολλές οι νταλίκες!
M'αυτά και μ'εκείνα, το πλοίο έλυσε κάβους από Θεσσαλονίκη μετά τις 22:00. 
Πολλά αμάξια, επίσης πάρα πολλές νταλίκες, όπου είχαμε και επεισόδια και φασαρίες μιας και μείνανε έξω από το πλοίο κάπου στα 7-8 φορτηγά. 
Με άλλα λόγια χαμός εν έτη 2013 !!! 
Δεν δικαιολογείται με τέτοια κίνηση που έχει η Θεσσαλονίκη, να μην υπάρχει τουλάχιστον ακόμα ένα πλοίο !!! 
Είμαστε ξεφτιλισμένο κράτος και λαός (ιδίως αυτοί που κυβερνάνε) !!!* 
Α Ι Σ Χ Ο Σ και Ν Τ Ρ Ο Π Η !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Υ.Γ.
Τι είπατε πριν κάτι μήνες ?? Θα μπει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ Χίο-Μυτιλήνη μόλις γυρίσει από Αλγέρι ?? Μία προέκταση προς Λήμνο και Θεσσαλονίκη και θα τη σώσει τη γραμμή.
¶ντε για να τελειώνουμε...
*
Λίγες φωτός...

Όταν έφτασα στο λίμάνι, πριν επιβιβαστεί κανένας...
DSC09210 (1) (Αντιγραφή).jpg

Κατά την παραμονή του στη Θεσσαλονίκη...
DSC09211 (1) (Αντιγραφή) - anevike.jpg DSC09218 (1) (Αντιγραφή) - anevike.jpg

Κατά την αναχώρησή του...
DSC09287 (1) (Αντιγραφή).jpg

Αυτά. Την καλησπέρα μου...

----------


## thanos75

> Την Δευτέρα πήγα στο λιμάνι Θεσσαλονίκης στις 19:30 και δεν είχε μπει κανένας επιβάτης, όχημα και νταλίκα.
> Ο λόγος ήταν που καθυστέρησαν να πάνε τα βυτία για πετρελαιοδότηση, οπότε και γι'αυτό η καθυστέρηση. 
> Κάπου προς τις 20:00 ξεκίνησε η φόρτωση των επιβατών και μετά από 10 λεπτά μπαίναν τα οχήματα και έπειτα τα φορτηγά. Χαμός στο ίσωμα, πολλά οχήματα και ιδιαίτερα πολλές οι νταλίκες!
> M'αυτά και μ'εκείνα, το πλοίο έλυσε κάβους από Θεσσαλονίκη μετά τις 22:00. 
> Πολλά αμάξια, επίσης πάρα πολλές νταλίκες, όπου είχαμε και επεισόδια και φασαρίες μιας και μείνανε έξω από το πλοίο κάπου στα 7-8 φορτηγά. 
> Με άλλα λόγια χαμός εν έτη 2013 !!! 
> Δεν δικαιολογείται με τέτοια κίνηση που έχει η Θεσσαλονίκη, να μην υπάρχει τουλάχιστον ακόμα ένα πλοίο !!! 
> Είμαστε ξεφτιλισμένο κράτος και λαός (ιδίως αυτοί που κυβερνάνε) !!!* 
> Α Ι Σ Χ Ο Σ και Ν Τ Ρ Ο Π Η !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Και όχι μόνο με το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, αλλά γιατί όχι και με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ και το BS PATMOS.  Θα μπορούσαν άνετα σε ένα δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα να έχουν προέκταση προς Λήμνο-Θεσ/νικη (ή Καβάλα) με ταυτόχρονη ίσως κατάργηση μιας από τις άγονες από βόρεια Ελλάδα προς ΒΑ Αιγαίο.  Να λοιπόν ένας τρόπος εξορθολογισμού των άγονων που τα τελευταία χρόνια ευαγγελίζεται το Υπουργείο Ναυτίλίας, αλλά στην πράξη δεν κάνει για δικούς τους λόγους, θέλοντας να ευνοεί εταιρίες που πνέουν τα λοίσθια

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Mε τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο, απαξιώσανε τη Βόρειο Ελλάδα και κυρίως τη Θεσσαλονίκη προς ΌΛΟΥΣ τους προορισμούς...
Δε θέλω να βγω άλλο εκτός θέματος, αλλά η σκληρή αλήθεια αυτή είναι.

----------


## Takerman

> Mε τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο, απαξιώσανε τη Βόρειο Ελλάδα και κυρίως τη Θεσσαλονίκη προς ΌΛΟΥΣ τους προορισμούς...
> Δε θέλω να βγω άλλο εκτός θέματος, αλλά η σκληρή αλήθεια αυτή είναι.


Εδώ απαξίωσαν ολόκληρη χώρα...... Μήπως ξέρει κανείς απ'αυτούς την καθημερινότητα του κόσμου? Κάτι μακρινό είναι που δεν τους αγγίζει.

----------


## george Xios

Μέχρι Τέλη Οκτωβρίου το πλοίο στην άγονο...

----------


## george Xios

Επιστρέφει το european express στο λιμάνι της Χίου, καθώς υπάρχει  κάποιος άρρωστος εντός του πλοίου...

----------


## nerohitis

http://www.politischios.gr/koinonia/...saerino-binteo

----------


## Takerman

> http://www.politischios.gr/koinonia/...saerino-binteo


Μήπως θα πρέπει να το μετονομάσουν σε "Smoke on the water" να τιμήσουν και το αειθαλές rock group των Deep Purple?   :Playful:

----------


## minoan7

Το Σαββατο 21/9/13 στην εισοδο και στο λιμανι της Χιου...
559820_10202241411939017_1056734771_n.jpg1185141_10202241412339027_310360368_n.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Σαββατο 21/9/13 στην εισοδο και στο λιμανι της Χιου...
> 559820_10202241411939017_1056734771_n.jpg1185141_10202241412339027_310360368_n.jpg


Έτσι όπως ξαναμπήκε στην γραμμή δεν πρόλαβαν κ την επιγραφή στις πάντες να γράψουν. 
Πολύ ωραίες φωτό από την Μυροβόλο Χίο μας :Pride: .

----------


## george Xios

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι τo πλοίο της εταιρείας μας Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ EUROPEAN EXPRESS θα αναχωρήσει σήμερα Δευτέρα 23/09 από την Θεσσαλονίκη στις 17:00 αντί 15:00 λόγω αναγκών πετρέλευσης.
Το δρομολόγιο του πλοίου διαμορφώνεται ως κάτωθι:
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 23/09: ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ (ΑΝ 17:00) 
ΤΡΙΤΗ 24/09:  ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (ΑΦ 00:30 ΑΝ 01:30) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΦ 06:50 ΑΝ 08:30) - ΧΙΟΣ (ΑΦ 11:30 ΑΝ 12:10) - ΒΑΘΥ (ΑΦ 15:20 ΑΝ 16:00) - ΧΙΟΣ (ΑΦ 19:10 ΑΝ 19:50) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΦ 22:50)
ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 25/09: ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΝ 00:30) - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (ΑΦ 05:50 ΑΝ 07:00) - ΚΑΒΑΛΑ (ΑΦ 11:10)

----------


## SAPPHO

Φρέσκες, φρέσκες σημερινές από την Χίο..

DSC02750.jpgDSC02754.jpgDSC02755.jpgDSC02757.jpgDSC02758.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Παρακαλείται το ΑΡΑΠΙΑΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ να περάσει απο κέντρο ελέγχου καυσαερίων  :Loyal: 
η κατάσταση δεν πάει άλλο
005.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δηλαδή θες να μας πεις, ότι εσένα τώρα σε ενοχλεί το ντουμάνι και έχεις χάσει τον ύπνο σου...
Για πάνε στη γωνία και δες αν έρχομαι με το European.  :Very Happy:

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Παρακαλείται το ΑΡΑΠΙΑΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ να περάσει απο κέντρο ελέγχου καυσαερίων 
> η κατάσταση δεν πάει άλλο
> 005.JPG


Μπαταριστές έχει??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μπαταριστές έχει??


 Γιαπωνέζικο του '74 λιγάκι δύσκολο να έχει κάτι άλλο...

----------


## diagoras

Pitch εχει νομιζω...και για το μεγεθος του ειναι αρκετα μαιτζεβελο!

----------


## Apostolos

Φυσικά και έχει CPP!!!

----------


## mpal21

http://www.politischios.gr/koinonia/...ris-epiptoseis

----------


## alonso

η αληθεια ειναι οτι το πλοιο καπνιζει...ας το διωξουμε λοιπον απο την γραμμη!!!!ειναι παλιο...ας πανε σπιτια τους καμια 70αρια συνανθρωποι μας που δουλευουν και ας μπει στην θεση του ενα αλλο πλοιο τυπου blue star το οποιο δεν θα βγαινει οικονομικα γιαυτο και θα κανει περικοπες στα δρομολογια για να μπαινει λιγοτερο μεσα και θα ανεβασει και το εισιτηριο....αλλα αυτο δεν μας αποσχολει και πολυ....εμεις θελουμε καραβι να μην καπνιζει...γιατι ολος ο πειραιας εχει καραβια...ακαπνιστα!!!λατω,κρητη,βενιζελος,απολλων ελλας,κλπ....ελεος πια....

----------


## ithakos

πες τα...δεν φτάνει που ταξιδευει και αυτό και δεν είναι σε κάμια ντάνα μας ενοχλεί και ο καπνός...

----------


## opelmanos

> η αληθεια ειναι οτι το πλοιο καπνιζει...ας το διωξουμε λοιπον απο την γραμμη!!!!ειναι παλιο...ας πανε σπιτια τους καμια 70αρια συνανθρωποι μας που δουλευουν και ας μπει στην θεση του ενα αλλο πλοιο τυπου blue star το οποιο δεν θα βγαινει οικονομικα γιαυτο και θα κανει περικοπες στα δρομολογια για να μπαινει λιγοτερο μεσα και θα ανεβασει και το εισιτηριο....αλλα αυτο δεν μας αποσχολει και πολυ....εμεις θελουμε καραβι να μην καπνιζει...γιατι ολος ο πειραιας εχει καραβια...ακαπνιστα!!!λατω,κρητη,βενιζελος,απολλων ελλας,κλπ....ελεος πια....


Φίλοι μου ναυτικοί και μή φταίει το κράτος και το υπουργείο εμπορικής ναυτιλίας για όλαι για τα στραβά μάτια που κάνει σε πολλά πράγματα ,,,για πηγαίνετε σε άλλη χώρα να δείτε τι κεφάλια πέφτουν για την τήρηση των νόμων ..αλλά μάθαμε να ήμαστε εμεις ΕΛΛΗΝΑΡΕΣ σε όλα μας !

----------


## Enalia

Κατά τη ταπεινή μου γνώμη πάντως, αυτή η φωτογραφία που βρίσκεται αναρτημένη στο παραπάνω site φαίνεται να ειναι πειραγμένη με photoshop (εύκολο) καθώς δε νοείται να υπάρχει τόσο μεγάλη ποσότητα συγκεντρωμένου αδιάλυτου καπνού σε τόση έκταση και σε τόσο μακρινή απόσταση από το πλοίο (δύσκολο).
Όπως και να 'χει, εκφράσεις σαν κι αυτές που αναφέρονται στο ίδιο site <_η εταιρεία εκμεταλλεύεται το κενό του νόμου και της διαδικασίας και  συνεχίζει την πρακτική της «γελώντας» προφανώς στις πλάτες των  υπηρεσιών_>, πάλι κατά τη γνώμη μου, κάθε άλλο παρά μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν σοβαρές καθώς σίγουρα δεν είναι σε θέση να γνωρίζουν αν η εταιρεία 'γελάει' όντως στις πλάτες των υπηρεσιών ή αν έχουν κάνει οτιδήποτε ενέργειες σχετικά, έστω και απαντήσεων στους εμπλεκόμενους φορείς. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον εφόσον γνωρίζουν ότι δεν έχει κάνει καμία να το αναφέρουν. 
Από την άλλη βέβαια, ο τεκμηριωμένος λόγος προϋποθέτει ότι το βάρος της απόδειξης σε κάτι όπως μία καταγγελία ή μια συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση κλπ υπέχει αυτός που έκανε τη συγκεκριμένη πράξη κι όχι ο άλλος που δεν οφείλει να αποδείξει ότι ΔΕΝ είναι ελέφαντας. Ειδάλλως, μπορούν να βγαίνουν όλοι και να γράφουν ότι θέλουν.

Επί της ουσίας πάντως, συμφωνώ με τα τελευταία σχόλια παραπάνω ότι καπνίζοντα πλοία που μπαινοβγαίνουν στα λιμάνια μας είναι κι άλλα. Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχουν γίνει οι ίδιες ενέργειες εναντίων όλων.

----------


## kalypso

> Παρακαλείται το ΑΡΑΠΙΑΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ να περάσει απο κέντρο ελέγχου καυσαερίων 
> η κατάσταση δεν πάει άλλο
> 005.JPG


φίλε μου μήπως ξεχνάς άλλα και άλλα βαπόρια με όλη τη σημασία της λέξεως,που κάπνιζαν σαν λουλάδες????μην είσαι τόσο αδικος....θυμίσου πριν λιγα χρόνια κατα τις 5 το απογευμα τι γινοταν στον Πειραια από τα ντουμάνια....!

----------


## george123

Κατα τη γνώμη μου αφού το ταμέιο έχει στερέψει, άρα δε γίνοται οι απαραίτητες συντηρήσεις στις μηχανές. Εαν θέλουν να λέγονται εταιρία να το αλλάξουν ή να το στείλουν για scrap.

----------


## Psarianos

> Κατά τη ταπεινή μου γνώμη πάντως, αυτή η φωτογραφία που βρίσκεται αναρτημένη στο παραπάνω site φαίνεται να ειναι πειραγμένη με photoshop (εύκολο) καθώς δε νοείται να υπάρχει τόσο μεγάλη ποσότητα συγκεντρωμένου αδιάλυτου καπνού σε τόση έκταση και σε τόσο μακρινή απόσταση από το πλοίο (δύσκολο).


Υπάρχει και βίντεο φίλε μου,όπως και άλλες φωτρογραφίες στις προηγούμενε σελίδες άν δέν σε πείθει η είκονα του άρθρου.




> http://www.politischios.gr/koinonia/...saerino-binteo


Τώρα το θέμα δέν είναι ποιό πλοίο βγάζει περισσότερο καπνό αλλά το άν εφαρμόζονται οι νόμοι και τί κάνουν τα λιμεναρχεία.Αλλά επειδή τον τελευταίο καιρό ειδικά,βλέπουμε πλοία να ταξιδεύουν με βλάβες και καθυστερήσεις άνω των τεσσάρων ωρών,χωρίς να τα σταματάει κανείς,τί να περιμένουμε για 'λίγο' καπνό παραπάνω :Mask: 




> η αληθεια ειναι οτι το πλοιο καπνιζει...ας το διωξουμε λοιπον απο την γραμμη!!!!ειναι παλιο...ας πανε σπιτια τους καμια 70αρια συνανθρωποι μας που δουλευουν


Αυτό με ότι δουλεύουν κάποιοι ναυτικοί πάνω και θα χάσουν την δουλειά τους είναι η μόνιμη καραμέλα πιά και δέν μπορεί να σταθεί σαν δικαιολογία για κανένα λόγο. Είναι σαν να λέω ότι για να μήν χάσω εγώ την δουλειά μου,μπορώ να κάνω ότι θέλω και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι να πάνε να....ξυριστούνε :Mad New:

----------


## thanos75

> φίλε μου μήπως ξεχνάς άλλα και άλλα βαπόρια με όλη τη σημασία της λέξεως,που κάπνιζαν σαν λουλάδες????μην είσαι τόσο αδικος....θυμίσου πριν λιγα χρόνια κατα τις 5 το απογευμα τι γινοταν στον Πειραια από τα ντουμάνια....!


Και ήταν ωραίο δηλαδή αυτό που γινόταν? Επιτέλους κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να τηρούνται οι νόμοι...εάν μια εταιρία δεν μπορεί να τους τηρήσει ας πάει σπίτι της.  Οι κάτοικοι της Χίου, της Λέσβου και της Καβάλας όπως και να το κάνουμε έχουν κάποια δίκια για να διαμαρτύρονται για όλο αυτό τον οχετό κάπνας, και πόσο μάλλον όταν χρειάζεται αναγκαστικά να ταξιδεύουν με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο και την συγκεκριμένη εταιρία, επειδή το "σεβαστό υπουργείο" αποφάσισε έμμεσα να αναθέσει σε αυτήν τη συγκεκριμένη άγονη για άλλα 3 χρόνια.  Να υπενθυμίσω εδώ ότι στα μισά πλοία που διαχειρίζεται η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία υπάρχει αυτό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## george Xios

Αυτό το μίσος μόνο για την ΝΕΛ μόνο στην Ελλάδα.. Μένω στην Χίο κάθε μέρα είμαι στο λιμάνι... Το Πελαγίτης γεμίζει το λιμάνι καπνό και ο κόσμος κρατά την αναπνοή του αλλά μούγκα.. Επίσης πολλές φορές λόγω δυσκολων ελιγμων και νεα πλοια της ακτοπλοιας βγαζουν πολλοι καπνο.... Καλό είναι αν μιλάμε ΓΙΑ ΟΛΕΣ τις εταιρίες. εδώ είναι δημόσιο και αντικειμενικό forum όχι ανώνυμα γραφεία τύπου συγκεκριμένων εταιρίων.

----------


## thanos75

Εννοείται πως οι σχετικοί νόμοι ισχύουν για ΟΛΟΥΣ και πρέπει να τηρούνται από ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κατα τη γνώμη μου αφού το ταμέιο έχει στερέψει, άρα δε γίνοται οι απαραίτητες συντηρήσεις στις μηχανές. Εαν θέλουν να λέγονται εταιρία να το αλλάξουν ή να το στείλουν για scrap.


Mήπως δικό τους είναι γιά να το στείλουν γιά σκραπ;

----------


## kalypso

> Και ήταν ωραίο δηλαδή αυτό που γινόταν? Επιτέλους κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να τηρούνται οι νόμοι...εάν μια εταιρία δεν μπορεί να τους τηρήσει ας πάει σπίτι της.  Οι κάτοικοι της Χίου, της Λέσβου και της Καβάλας όπως και να το κάνουμε έχουν κάποια δίκια για να διαμαρτύρονται για όλο αυτό τον οχετό κάπνας, και πόσο μάλλον όταν χρειάζεται αναγκαστικά να ταξιδεύουν με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο και την συγκεκριμένη εταιρία, επειδή το "σεβαστό υπουργείο" αποφάσισε έμμεσα να αναθέσει σε αυτήν τη συγκεκριμένη άγονη για άλλα 3 χρόνια.  Να υπενθυμίσω εδώ ότι στα μισά πλοία που διαχειρίζεται η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία υπάρχει αυτό το πρόβλημα.


δεν ειπα να μην τηρουνται....αλλα λιγο αργα το σκεφτηκανε καποιοι να παραπονεθουν...και δεν μιλω μονο για τα ντουμανια....αλλα για ολα τα υπολοιπα που προκαλουν τα ντουμανια και πολυ περισσοτερο οταν τιθεται θεμα ασφαλειας.Αλλα όταν εγω έλεγα τα στραβα καποιος έψαχνε να με βρει να μαθει ποιος ειμαι γιατί έγραφα κακά λογια για την εταιρια στην οποια δουλευε...τωρα το ιδιο ατομο φοβαται μην χασει τα λεφτα του....αλλα επειδη ζουμε στην Ελλαδα του μεσου και του γλυψιματος...οποιος εχει πιο μακρυα γλωσσα αυτος και βγαινει κερδισμενος...και επι της ουσιας...μακαρι να μπουν καινουργια και γρηγορα καραβια με χαμηλό κοστος και φθηνα εισητηρια....αλλα εχουμε δει και πιο ντουμανια πως να το κανουμε....απο το τιποτα...Εμενα προσωπικα φίλε μου με ενδιαφερει να φτασω στον προορισμο μου σωος παρα για τον αν καπνιζει η οχι το καραβι....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Έλα ρε παιδιά, το κάνετε και θέμα ?? Νταξ μωρέ, λίγη μαστούρα παραπάνω. Ε, και ??
 Τόσα αναπνέουμε κάθε μέρα. Το ντουμάνι του πλοίου σας χάλασε ?? 
Εκτός και αν δε σας φτάνει για να........"φτιάχνεστε".........  :Very Happy: 

DSC01428 (1)-anevike.JPG

----------


## kalypso

> Έλα ρε παιδιά, το κάνετε και θέμα ?? Νταξ μωρέ, λίγη μαστούρα παραπάνω. Ε, και ??
>  Τόσα αναπνέουμε κάθε μέρα. Το ντουμάνι του πλοίου σας χάλασε ?? 
> Εκτός και αν δε σας φτάνει για να........"φτιάχνεστε"......... 
> 
> DSC01428 (1)-anevike.JPG


ακριβώς αυτό.....λες και μονο αυτό ειναι το προβλημα.......αν μείνουν τα νησιά χωρίς καραβια μετα το αν καπνίζει θα μας πειραξει....πάντως το Αραπιαν Εξπρές του πάει σαν όνομα φίλε opelmanos...εχεις φαντασια...!! :Encouragement:

----------


## Psarianos

Νά ταν βρέ kalypso μόνο η καπνίλα που μας πείραζε στο European(και το κάθε European που έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα).Εδώ για πολλοστή φορά το πλοίο έχει καθυστέρηση και δέν έχει φύγει απο Θεσσαλονίκη-κάθε Δευτέρα γίνεται αυτό,χωρίς καμία ανακοίνωση απ την εταιρία :Mask:  Πάλι πρόβλημα με τον ανεφοδιασμό;

----------


## thanos75

> δεν ειπα να μην τηρουνται....αλλα λιγο αργα το σκεφτηκανε καποιοι να παραπονεθουν...και δεν μιλω μονο για τα ντουμανια....αλλα για ολα τα υπολοιπα που προκαλουν τα ντουμανια και πολυ περισσοτερο οταν τιθεται θεμα ασφαλειας.Αλλα όταν εγω έλεγα τα στραβα καποιος έψαχνε να με βρει να μαθει ποιος ειμαι γιατί έγραφα κακά λογια για την εταιρια στην οποια δουλευε...τωρα το ιδιο ατομο φοβαται μην χασει τα λεφτα του....αλλα επειδη ζουμε σΕτην Ελλαδα του μεσου και του γλυψιματος...οποιος εχει πιο μακρυα γλωσσα αυτος και βγαινει κερδισμενος...και επι της ουσιας...μακαρι να μπουν καινουργια και γρηγορα καραβια με χαμηλό κοστος και φθηνα εισητηρια....αλλα εχουμε δει και πιο ντουμανια πως να το κανουμε....απο το τιποτα...Εμενα προσωπικα φίλε μου με ενδιαφερει να φτασω στον προορισμο μου σωος παρα για τον αν καπνιζει η οχι το καραβι....


Εννοείται πως δεν διαφωνώ ούτε με μία λέξη απ' όσα λες...τα παράπονα όμως από τα ντουμανια δεν είναι πρόσφατα αλλά εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες υπάρχουν σε πολλά νησιά για διάφορα πλοία κ όχι μόνο στη Χίο . Δεν είναι κ η καλύτερη εικόνα για την ακτοπλοΐα μας

----------


## ffyiannis

όταν δεν θα έχει μείνει πλοίο στήν ακτοπλοία να δώ τι θα λένε μερικοί.....καλώς ή κακώς με αυτά τα βαπόρια θα ταξιδεύουμε!!

----------


## Psarianos

Με τί βαπόρια θα ταξιδεύουμε φίλε άσε να το αποφασίσουν αυτοί που τα εχούν ή αυτοί που είναι αρμόδιοι και επιτρέπουν την εκτέλεση των δρομολογίων.

Τώρα ότι δέν υπάρχουν πλοία ή δέν θα υπάρξουν άν σταματήσει να υπάρχει η τάδε εταιρία,είναι ένα ωραίο παραμύθι για τον εκφοβισμό των νησιωτών.Πήγαινε μία βόλτα απ το Πέραμα,την Σαλαμίνα και θα δείς πόσα ΕΓ/ΟΓ κάθονται και όταν χρειαστεί θα δώσουν το παρόν.

----------


## ffyiannis

> Με τί βαπόρια θα ταξιδεύουμε φίλε άσε να το αποφασίσουν αυτοί που τα εχούν ή αυτοί που είναι αρμόδιοι και επιτρέπουν την εκτέλεση των δρομολογίων.
> 
> Τώρα ότι δέν υπάρχουν πλοία ή δέν θα υπάρξουν άν σταματήσει να υπάρχει η τάδε εταιρία,είναι ένα ωραίο παραμύθι για τον εκφοβισμό των νησιωτών.Πήγαινε μία βόλτα απ το Πέραμα,την Σαλαμίνα και θα δείς πόσα ΕΓ/ΟΓ κάθονται και όταν χρειαστεί θα δώσουν το παρόν.


το ξέρω φίλε μου.και δυστυχώς πληθαίνουν!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ακριβώς αυτό.........πάντως το Αραπιαν Εξπρές του πάει σαν όνομα φίλε opelmanos...εχεις φαντασια...!!



Αφού είναι φαντασιόπλητκος και ο Μανωλάκης... Αφού να φανταστείς λέει, ότι φαντάζεται ότι οδηγάει τρένο και θέλει να το βάλει μέσα στο γκαράζ του ¶κουα Μαρία, ή στου European Express, ή στου ΘΕΟΤΥΦΛΟΥ.

----------


## karavofanatikos

To πλοίο από 1 Νοεμβρίου θα αντικαταστήσει το ομόσταυλο Μυτιλήνη στη γραμμή της ΙκαροΣαμίας, καθώς το δεύτερο θα κάνει την ετήσια ακινησία του.

----------


## george123

> όταν δεν θα έχει μείνει πλοίο στήν ακτοπλοία να δώ τι θα λένε μερικοί.....καλώς ή κακώς με αυτά τα βαπόρια θα ταξιδεύουμε!!





> Με τί βαπόρια θα ταξιδεύουμε φίλε άσε να το αποφασίσουν αυτοί που τα εχούν ή αυτοί που είναι αρμόδιοι και επιτρέπουν την εκτέλεση των δρομολογίων.
> 
> Τώρα ότι δέν υπάρχουν πλοία ή δέν θα υπάρξουν άν σταματήσει να υπάρχει η τάδε εταιρία,είναι ένα ωραίο παραμύθι για τον εκφοβισμό των νησιωτών.Πήγαινε μία βόλτα απ το Πέραμα,την Σαλαμίνα και θα δείς πόσα ΕΓ/ΟΓ κάθονται και όταν χρειαστεί θα δώσουν το παρόν.


 Προτιμώ ως επιβάτης πάντα να ταξιδεύω με πλοία σύγχρονα και όχι τύπου EUROPEAN EXPRESS. Όσο για το εισιτήριο αυτό είναι στη κρίση του εμπορικού τμήματος της εταιρίας.

----------


## alonso

στην κριση μπορει να ειναι......στην τσεπη μας δεν θα ειναι....

----------


## Ilias 92

Εγώ ρε παιδιά θυμάμαι που λέγανε από την ΝΕΛ ότι είμαστε πιο ακριβοί γιατί σας ταξιδεύουμε περισσότερη ώρα στα καράβια μας!!
Με το Πάτμος θυμήθηκαν την φτήνια!!  Όταν είχαν το Θεόφιλος με 15 ώρες ταξίδι για Μυτιλήνη και ήθελε τα ίδια και περισσότερα με το Ν. Χίος ήταν φτηνοί??

----------


## opelmanos

> Προτιμώ ως επιβάτης πάντα να ταξιδεύω με πλοία σύγχρονα και όχι τύπου EUROPEAN EXPRESS. Όσο για το εισιτήριο αυτό είναι στη κρίση του εμπορικού τμήματος της εταιρίας.


Όσο υπάρχει φίλε αυτή η κρίση αυτά τα καράβια θα έχουμε είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι

----------


## Ilias 92

> Όσο υπάρχει φίλε αυτή η κρίση αυτά τα καράβια θα έχουμε είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι


Η ΝΕΛ θα ζει μέχρι να εξυπηρετεί τους σκοτεινούς σκοπούς αυτών που την κρατάνε ακόμα.
Οι άγονες και τα κρατικά χρήματα επιδοτούν την ηλικιακή επέκταση του στόλου που δεν μπορεί να σταθεί ανταγωνιστικά σε άλλες γραμμές.
Το Γιουροπιαν είναι το πλέον αξιόλογο πλοίο σε αυτό τον θίασο.

----------


## Enalia

> Η ΝΕΛ θα ζει μέχρι να εξυπηρετεί τους σκοτεινούς σκοπούς αυτών που την κρατάνε ακόμα.
> Οι άγονες και τα κρατικά χρήματα επιδοτούν την ηλικιακή επέκταση του στόλου που δεν μπορεί να σταθεί ανταγωνιστικά σε άλλες γραμμές.
> Το Γιουροπιαν είναι το πλέον αξιόλογο πλοίο σε αυτό τον θίασο.


Eνώ το Μυτιλήνη δεν είναι αξιόλογο πλοίο, έτσι? Ούτε το Aqua Spirit είναι, που καλύπτει (και μπορεί να καλύψει άλλες) τόσες γραμμές άνετα? Όλοι δηλαδή που γράφουν για τα χίλια καλά αυτών των πλοίων δεν ξέρουν τί λένε, έτσι?
Όπως δε ξέρουν τί λένε ούτε αυτοί που γράφουν συνέχεια για τις παραμέτρους του ανταγωνισμού και τί κακό μπορεί να κάνει στις τσέπες μας το μονοπώλιο. Μερικές φορές βλέπουμε τα πράγματα τόσο μονοκόματα που μας ξεφεύγουν τα πιο σημαντικά όπως π.χ. που αν λείψουν οι μικρότερες εταιρείες από τον χώρο τότε θα λέμε στερνή μου γνώση να σ' είχα πρώτα. 
Μια γεύση παίρνουμε ήδη από τη γραμμή ΠΕΙ-ΧΙ-ΜΥ που η ΒSF κάνει τώρα ότι θέλει και βγάζει τα πλοία της όποτε θέλει. Κι αυτό συμβαίνει διότι η ΝΕΛ ποτέ δε φημιζόταν για τις επιχειρισιακές της αρετές, δυστυχώς...

----------


## speedrunner

> Από αρχές του Νοεμβρίου στην θέση του Μυτιλήνη.. το european express παραμένει μάλλον στην άγονο!


Όχι μάλλον.. σίγουρα!!!!




> Έγκριση παράτασης αντικατάστασης του Ε/Γ- Ο/Γ «ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ» Ν.Μ. 35, από το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «EUROPEAN EXPRESS » Ν.Λεμεσού Κύπρου 133/2010 από 01/11/13 έως 30/11/2013 και έγκριση δρομολογίων του Ε/Γ- Ο/Γ «ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ» Ν.Μ. 35 από 01/12/2013 έως 31/10/2014


http://et.diavgeia.gov.gr

----------


## george123

Εντάξει τότε, ας τα κρατήσουν αυτούς τους καρβουνιάρηδες και ας φέρουν πίσω όποιο 40χρονο θέλουν. Εμένα πάντως δε πρόκειτε να με δουν ούτε εκεί αλλά και σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη εταιρία ακολουθεί αυτή τη τακτική.

----------


## george Xios

*Ανεκτέλεστο το δρομολόγιο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ EUROPEAN EXPRESS*

----------


## opelmanos

> *Ανεκτέλεστο το δρομολόγιο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ EUROPEAN EXPRESS*


ΈΛΕΟΣ πια με την τροφοδοσια καυσιμων ...

----------


## george Xios

Για να δούμε θα εκτελέσει το αυριανό δρομολόγιο η με κανένα δελτίο τύπου λιτό σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα θα παραμείνει δεμένο..

----------


## opelmanos

Δεν έχουν καθόλου άδικο όσοι διαμαρτύρονται για το ντουμάνι του πλοίου!!Μην πεί κανείς ότι οι φωτό είναι φωτοσοπ γιατί θα τον βαρέσω!!Τα Λιμεναρχεία στην κοσμάρα τους.....Για αυτό δεν έχουμε αφήσει τίποτα στην ατμόσφαιρα μετά κυνηγάν τα αυτοκίνητα για τα καυσαέρια στο Κτεο ..Ε ρε ΕΛΛΗΝΑΡΙΟ...

----------


## Takerman

Πληροφορίες λένε ότι θα το πάρει το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό για να κάνει προπέτασμα καπνού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πληροφορίες λένε ότι θα το πάρει το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό για να κάνει προπέτασμα καπνού.


Mέσα από το στόμα μου το πήρες! Όταν υπηρετούσα,στις ασκήσεις με προπέτασμα καπνού το καράβι
ντηζελοκίνητο ήταν αλλά δεν μπορούσε να βγάλει τόσο! Χτύπα ξύλο αν γίνει τίποτα με τους Τούρκους,πραγματικά θα είναι ό,τι πρέπει στις νηοπομπές :Fat: .

----------


## Apostolos

Γκούχ γκούχ γκούχ!!!

Ο καπνός ειχε φτάσει στο αεροδρόμιο...
DSC_0344 (Large).jpg

Παρόλα αυτά το λατρεύουμε το εργαλείο!!!

DSC_0324 (Large).jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

Ή θα καπνίζει ή όχι. Ε τί, μισές δουλειές;

----------


## despo

Μετα απο απουσία σχεδόν 1 χρόνου, το πλοίο επιστρέφει έχοντας σαν 'ορμητήριο' το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, οχι βέβαια στη γραμμή Χίου - Μυτιλήνης, αλλά για Ικαρία και Σάμο, προκειμένου να κάνει το Μυτιλήνη την ετήσια επιθεώρηση.

----------


## nerohitis

http://www.politischios.gr/koinonia/...oia-soy-binteo

----------


## alonso

και γιατι ρε παιδια σηκωσαν την πορτα με τους καβους?προφανως ειχε σπασει το συρμα....και αν δεν κανω λαθος το συρμα δεν ειναι ο μονος τροπος που μπορει να κλεισει ο καταπελτης...υπαρχει και ενας αλλοσ που λεγεται εκτακτου αναγκης....για ποιον λογο?για να μην καθυστερει το πλοιο μεχρι να αλλαχτει το συρμα....και εαν δεν κανω παλι λαθος αυτος ο ''εκτακτου αναγκης τροποσ'' ειναι αναγνωρισμενος απο τον νηογνωμονα!τωρα ειτε ειναι με καβο ειτε ειναι με παλαγκα ειτε ειναι με τα χερια....οσο και αν μας φαινεται εμας περιεργο και αφου το εχουν αναγνωρισει οι αρμοδιες αρχες.....αυτο πρεπει να γινει.....γιατι δεν θελω να γινω κακος...αλλα....και σε αλλο πλοιο ειχε σπασει το συρμα και δεν βγηκε κανενας να πει το παραμικρο....τωρα ολα μας φταινε???αλλα ξεχασα...στην ελλαδα του σημερα εχουμε γινει ολοι πανεπιστημονες!!!!

----------


## Ilias 92

ΣΟΚ!!!  Δείτε το βίντεο της εφημερίδας μετά το 3.40 ο καταπέλτης σκάει στο τσιμέντο με θόρυβο!!!
Ντροπή έχουν ξεφύγει. Κρίμα για το καράβι και το πλήρωμα του.

----------


## Enalia

> ΣΟΚ!!!  Δείτε το βίντεο της εφημερίδας μετά το 3.40 ο καταπέλτης σκάει στο τσιμέντο με θόρυβο!!!
> Ντροπή έχουν ξεφύγει. Κρίμα για το καράβι και το πλήρωμα του.


Πω πω σοκ, ανατρίχιασα! 
Το σοκ είναι περισσότερο η δημιουργία στρεβλών εντυπώσεων που  προσπαθούν να δημιουργήσουν σχόλια σαν και το δικό σου, φίλτατε ilias92, κοινώς πολύ κακο για το τίποτα. 
Έσπασε  το ένα συρματόσχοινο του καταπέλτη και μέχρι να γίνει η αντικατάστασή  του θα λειτουργούσε το εφεδρικό σύστημα λειτουργίας του. Πού είναι το  "σοκ" δε καταλαβαίνω! Αυτά τα πράγματα συμβαίνουν συχνά σε όσα πλοία  έχουν καταπέλτες οχημάτων/επιβατών κλπ. και για αυτό το λόγο υπάρχουν  πάντα αμοιβά στα πλοία για άμεση αντικατάσταση σε περιπτώσεις θραύσης  και η διαπίστωση αποκατάστασης έγινε βεβαίως με τον ενδεδειγμένο τρόπο  κατόπιν επιθεωρήσεως από τον Νηογνώμονα. Το θέμα είναι να γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται όταν υπάρχουν δρομολόγια και αφιξοαναχωρήσεις που πρέπει να προλαβαίνουν τα πλοία.
Κατά τα λοιπά συμφωνώ με τα ανωτέρω του φίλου alonso, ιδιαιτέρως με την τελευταία του πρόταση.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οοοοου!Απιστευτοοο!
Καναμε την τριχα τριχια

----------


## superfast v

σωστοι ολοι οι καραβοπαντογνωστες.κι αν οταν εσπαγε το συρματοσχοινο ηταν πανω κανεις χριστιανος και παθαινε ζημια δεν βαριεσαι οι βαπορες να ναι καλα και η νελαρα πανω απ ολα

----------


## cpt. mimis

Μήπως να το δέναμε και αυτό; Όχι γιατι έχουμε μεγάλη ποικιλία στο ποιο θα πάρει τη θέση του. 
Δεν υποστιρίζω κανέναν αλλά ηρεμία. Μηχανήματα είναι. Το ΧΩ πει και θα το ξαναπώ. Αν σε κάποιον δεν αρέσει ας μη το ξαναπροτιμήσει.

----------


## george Xios

Η θραύση του συρματοσκοίνου έγινε κατά τη άφιξη του πλοίου οπού μετά το κατέβασμα της πόρτας διαπιστώθηκε το πρόβλημα απο εκεί και πέρα έγιναν οι διαδικασίες για να ανέβει με άλλο τρόπο η πόρτα ώστε να ολοκλήρωσει το δρομολογιο και η αντικατασταση να γινει στο Βαθυ. Οταν διαπιστωθηκε οτι δεν ηταν δυνατον αυτο το πληρωμα ξανακατεβασε την πορτα στον ντοκο. Μετά ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες αντικατατάστασης του συρματοσκοινου...

----------


## Ilias 92

*ΣΕΙΦΤΙ ΦΕΡΣΤ!!!!*

Το έγραψα προκλητικά για να δω ποιοι θα  τσιμπήσουν. ( Οι μισές εφημερίδες στο περίπτερο τέτοιους τίτλους έχουν κάθε μέρα…)

Όταν το είδα θυμήθηκα ένα παλιό αγροτικό FORD που είχαμε στο χωρίο και  σε κάθε λακκούβα έπεφτε η πόρτα της καρότσας έτσι λοιπόν όποτε μεταφέραμε  κάτι μεγάλο  την  δέναμε με ένα σχοινί για να είμαστε σίγουροι!

Μόνο έτσι αγαπητοί μου μπορούμε να αντιμετωπίζουμε την συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία πια. 




> Το ΧΩ πει και θα το ξαναπώ. Αν σε κάποιον δεν αρέσει ας μη το ξαναπροτιμήσει.


Δεν πάει Μύκονο το βαπόρι, άγονη κάνει, τι να το ξαναπροτιμήσει δλδ, τι άλλο μπορεί να πάρει, το καΐκι του κάπα Μήτσου???

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Αυτα συμβαινουν και θα συμβαινουν.Και στην ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ το καλοκαιρι δεν εσπασε των επιβατων και επεσε στην θαλασσα τι παει να πει οτι η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ειναι για πεταμα.Και επειδη ακριβως αυτα συμβαινουν την ωρα που οι καταπελτες ειναι στον αερα απαγορευεται να ειναι κανεις πανω σε αυτους.

----------


## Enalia

> *ΣΕΙΦΤΙ ΦΕΡΣΤ!!!!*
> 
> Το έγραψα προκλητικά για να δω ποιοι θα  τσιμπήσουν. ( Οι μισές εφημερίδες στο περίπτερο τέτοιους τίτλους έχουν κάθε μέρα…)
> 
> Όταν το είδα θυμήθηκα ένα παλιό αγροτικό FORD που είχαμε στο χωρίο και  σε κάθε λακκούβα έπεφτε η πόρτα της καρότσας έτσι λοιπόν όποτε μεταφέραμε  κάτι μεγάλο  την  δέναμε με ένα σχοινί για να είμαστε σίγουροι!
> 
> Μόνο έτσι αγαπητοί μου μπορούμε να αντιμετωπίζουμε την συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία πια. 
> 
> 
> ...


Επειδή επιμένετε προκλητικά με αστείους παραλληλισμούς και ουδεμία επιχειρηματολογία, θα πρότεινα εσάς να τσιμπήσει κάποιος μήπως κι επανέλθετε και σταματήσετε επιτέλους να πετάτε από δω κι από κει τσιτάτα τύπου το 'σειφτι φερστ', το μοναδικό προφανώς που έχετε μάθει σχετικά με τα πλοία, λες κι οι Νηογνώμονες και οι Σημαίες και οι εκάστοτε τοπικές λιμενικές αρχές που επιθεωρούν τα πλοία είναι χαζές και δεν ξέρουν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους και περιμένουν εσάς να τους την πείτε.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Επειδή επιμένετε προκλητικά με αστείους παραλληλισμούς και ουδεμία επιχειρηματολογία, θα πρότεινα εσάς να τσιμπήσει κάποιος μήπως κι επανέλθετε και σταματήσετε επιτέλους να πετάτε από δω κι από κει τσιτάτα τύπου το 'σειφτι φερστ', το μοναδικό προφανώς που έχετε μάθει σχετικά με τα πλοία, λες κι οι Νηογνώμονες και οι Σημαίες και οι εκάστοτε τοπικές λιμενικές αρχές που επιθεωρούν τα πλοία είναι χαζές και δεν ξέρουν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους και περιμένουν εσάς να τους την πείτε.



Εγώ δεν ξέρω από καράβια, εσύ μήπως είσαι εργαζόμενος στην ΝΕΛ??
Γιατί αν κάνεις έτσι και δεν έχεις σχέση με την εταιρεία δεν ξέρω τι να πω.
Να δω τι θα λέγατε αν ήσασταν κανένας από τους αρρώστους  και τους  γέρους ανθρώπους που μετακινούνται και ταλαιπωρούνται από αυτόν το στόλο τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> και γιατι ρε παιδια σηκωσαν την πορτα με τους καβους?προφανως ειχε σπασει το συρμα....και αν δεν κανω λαθος το συρμα δεν ειναι ο μονος τροπος που μπορει να κλεισει ο καταπελτης...υπαρχει και ενας αλλοσ που λεγεται εκτακτου αναγκης....για ποιον λογο?για να μην καθυστερει το πλοιο μεχρι να αλλαχτει το συρμα....και εαν δεν κανω παλι λαθος αυτος ο ''εκτακτου αναγκης τροποσ'' ειναι αναγνωρισμενος απο τον νηογνωμονα!τωρα ειτε ειναι με καβο ειτε ειναι με παλαγκα ειτε ειναι με τα χερια....οσο και αν μας φαινεται εμας περιεργο και αφου το εχουν αναγνωρισει οι αρμοδιες αρχες.....αυτο πρεπει να γινει.....γιατι δεν θελω να γινω κακος...αλλα....και σε αλλο πλοιο ειχε σπασει το συρμα και δεν βγηκε κανενας να πει το παραμικρο....τωρα ολα μας φταινε???αλλα ξεχασα...στην ελλαδα του σημερα εχουμε γινει ολοι πανεπιστημονες!!!!


Για να δουμε λίγο αυτά που πολύ σωστα λέει ο φίλος Alonso. Σε όλα τα βαπόρια δεχονατι ότι καποιο συστημα μπορέι αν πάθει βλάβη και προβλέπουν καποιο εφεδρικο τρόπο λειτουργίας.

Ας ρίξουμε μια ματιά στο παρακάτω σχήμα τπό το βιβλίο Ship Handling του συγγραφέα David House έκδοσης 2012 (για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται ISBN 9781136366574)
EmergencySteering.jpg
Δειχνει εφεδρικο τρόπο χειρισμού του πηδαλίου με τα βίντσια σε περίπτωση που χαλάσει ο μηχανισμός του πηδαλίου. Και όπως βλέπετε πορυποθετει υποδομες ακριβώς για να μπορει αν γίνει αυτό όπως θυρίδες στην κουβέρτα κ.λπ.

ΦΑνταστείτε τι θα γινόταν αν ενα βαπόρι χρησιμοποιούσε αυτόν τον τρόπο για να στρίψει σε περίπτωση βλάβης! Τι βιντεάκια θα ανέβαιναν, τι σχόλια του στυλ ντροπή, αίσχος κ.λπ. θα βλέπαμε σε μπλογκ κι εδω μέσα!

----------


## alonso

> Για να δουμε λίγο αυτά που πολύ σωστα λέει ο φίλος Alonso. Σε όλα τα βαπόρια δεχονατι ότι καποιο συστημα μπορέι αν πάθει βλάβη και προβλέπουν καποιο εφεδρικο τρόπο λειτουργίας.
> 
> Ας ρίξουμε μια ματιά στο παρακάτω σχήμα τπό το βιβλίο Ship Handling του συγγραφέα David House έκδοσης 2012 (για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται ISBN 9781136366574)
> EmergencySteering.jpg
> Δειχνει εφεδρικο τρόπο χειρισμού του πηδαλίου με τα βίντσια σε περίπτωση που χαλάσει ο μηχανισμός του πηδαλίου. Και όπως βλέπετε πορυποθετει υποδομες ακριβώς για να μπορει αν γίνει αυτό όπως θυρίδες στην κουβέρτα κ.λπ.
> 
> ΦΑνταστείτε τι θα γινόταν αν ενα βαπόρι χρησιμοποιούσε αυτόν τον τρόπο για να στρίψει σε περίπτωση βλάβης! Τι βιντεάκια θα ανέβαιναν, τι σχόλια του στυλ ντροπή, αίσχος κ.λπ. θα βλέπαμε σε μπλογκ κι εδω μέσα!


ευχαριστω πολυ για την υποστηριξη και επι της ευκαιριας να προσθεσω και κατι αλλο....ντροπη πιστευω θα πρεπει να αισθανονται οι λιμενικεσ αρχες της χιου που ταλαιπωρησαν τον κοσμο που επεβαινε επανω στο πλοιο....γιατι το λεω αυτο?γιατι απο την στιγμη που ο συγκεκριμενοσ τροποσ ειναι αναγνωρισμενος απο τον νηογνωμονα το μονο που θα επρεπε να κανει ειναι να ελεγξει εαν ισχυει με μια δοκιμη η οποια και εγινε....και να αφησει το πλοιο να φυγει...αλλα η αγνοια και ο φοβος μην μας κραξουν με αυτο που ολοι ειδαμε στα βιντεακια....τελοσ παντων....οπως ειπε και ενας φιλος πιο πανω...εγινε η τριχα οχι απλα τριχια....

----------


## Eng

Και για μια ακομα φορα θα προσθεσω (και θα στηριξω την αποψη σου) πως οι Λιμενικες Αρχες δεν εχουν καταρτηση γιατι πολυ απλα στο Λιμενικο μπορεις να κανεις χαρτια ειτε εισαι αποφοιτος λυκειου ειτε εισαι....οικοδομος.... 
Το μειζων ζητημα της καταρτησησς του ΛΣ οδηγει σε υπεροβολικες και ευθυνοφοβες αποφασεις κανοντας χρηση του γνωστου "γνωμικου"...  "..απαγορευτικες ο αποπλους του πλοιου εως οτου προσκομηθει βεβαιωτικο κλασης απο το νηογνωμονα του πλοιου".
Και πας στη Κινα σε PSC κ ερχεται ο κινεζος ο οποιος ειναι πρωην Α Μηχανικος και σε σκιζει...

Αυτα τα λιγα για το περιβοητο ΛΣ...

----------


## Ferdinard

Θέλω να κάνω ένα σχόλιο περισσότερο με αφορμή το συγκεκριμένο συμβάν, παρά άμεσα επάνω στο συγκεκριμένο συμβάν, γιατί απλά δεν ξέρω όλες τις τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες και κυρίως τι ορίζει η νομοθεσία και οι κανόνες του νηογνώμονα. Ομολογουμένως κάνω κάποιες υποθέσεις και βασίζομαι αποκλειστικά σε αυτά που αναφέρονται πιο πάνω για το συμβάν. Δε θέλω για κανένα λόγο να εκληφθούν αυτά που γράφω ως προσωπική αντιπαράθεση. Ό,τι γράφω το γράφω γενικά για να σχολιάσω την ελληνική αντίληψη περί Ασφάλειας που κατά τη γνώμη μου πάσχει. Ζητώ συγγνώμη αλλά κάποιους όρους δεν τους γνωρίζω στα ελληνικά. 

Βλέπω σε αυτά που γράφονται μια σύγχυση μεταξύ των εννοιών του <<emergency backup>> και του <<redundancy>>. Redundancy υπάρχει σε ένα σύστημα όταν ένας τύπος υποσυστήματος υπάρχει όμοιος πολλαπλές φορές και το σύστημα στο σύνολό του είναι σχεδιασμένο έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί ακριβώς όπως είναι σχεδιασμένο αν το ένα από αυτά τα πολλαπλά ίδια υποσυστήματα δυσλειτουργήσει. Emergency backup υπάρχει όταν κάποιο διαθέσιμο υποσύστημα αναλαμβάνει να αντικαταστήσει ένα υποσύστημα που δυσλειτουργεί, έτσι ωστε η λειτουργία του συστήματος να μη διακοπεί αλλά να συνεχιστεί ελαχιστοποιώντας τον κίνδυνο που προκύπτει επειδή το σύστημα λόγω της δυσλειτουργίας του υποσυστήματος δε λειτουργεί πλέον όπως είναι σχεδιασμένο, η αντικατάσταση δε αυτή γίνεται πάντα μέχρι την αποκατάσταση του δυσλειτουργούντος υποσυστήματος το συντομότερο δυνατό.

Redundancy θα υπήρχε π.χ. αν ο καταπέλτης είχε μονταρισμένα παράλληλα δύο συρματόσχοινα ενώ χρειαζόταν ένα για να λειτουργεί σύμφωνα με το σχεδιασμό του. Το υποσύστημα με τους κάβους αντί για τα συρματόσχοινα, και με τις τροχαλίες αντί για το σύστημα του πηδαλίου όπως παραθέτει ο Παναγιώτης, είναι emergency backup. Όταν χρησιμοποιούνται αυτά το πλοίο δεν λειτουργεί πια όπως έχει σχεδιαστεί και δεν έχει την ασφάλεια που εγγυάται ο σχεδιασμός του. Επειδή ο νηογνώμων προβλέπει emergency backup ώστε να ελαχιστοποιηθεί ο κίνδυνος δε σημαίνει οτι το πλοίο μπορεί να συνεχίσει να χρησιμοποιείται όπως όταν λειτουργούσαν σωστά όλα τα υποσυστήματα. Οι κάβοι και οι τροχαλίες χρησιμοποιούνται αυστηρά και μόνο έτσι ώστε να μπορέσει να μεταβεί το πλοίο με τον ελάχιστο κίνδυνο κάπου όπου θα μπορέσει να επισκευαστεί και να επανέλθει στην κανονική κατάσταση. 

Αντικειμενικά είναι λοιπόν τελείως λάθος τα παρακάτω:




> ...και αν δεν κανω λαθος το συρμα δεν ειναι ο μονος τροπος που μπορει να κλεισει ο καταπελτης...υπαρχει και ενας αλλοσ που λεγεται εκτακτου αναγκης....*για ποιον λογο?για να μην καθυστερει το πλοιο μεχρι να αλλαχτει το συρμα*....και εαν δεν κανω παλι λαθος αυτος ο ''εκτακτου αναγκης τροποσ'' ειναι αναγνωρισμενος απο τον νηογνωμονα!...





> ...ντροπη πιστευω θα πρεπει να αισθανονται οι λιμενικεσ αρχες της χιου που ταλαιπωρησαν τον κοσμο που επεβαινε επανω στο πλοιο....γιατι το λεω αυτο?*γιατι απο την στιγμη που ο συγκεκριμενοσ τροποσ ειναι αναγνωρισμενος απο τον νηογνωμονα το μονο που θα επρεπε να κανει ειναι να ελεγξει εαν ισχυει με μια δοκιμη η οποια και εγινε....και να αφησει το πλοιο να φυγει...*


Ο <<εκτάκτου ανάγκης τρόπος>> υπάρχει για να ελαχιστοποιήσει τον κίνδυνο για τους ανθρώπους και για το περιβάλλον μέχρι την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης, και για κανένα λόγο δε πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται για να τηρηθούν τα ωράρια παρόλο που πρακτικά θα μπορούσε να γίνει έτσι. Αν τα πράγματα έγιναν όπως έχω καταλάβει, πολύ καλά έκανε το λιμενικό που απαίτησε να αλλαχθεί το συρματόσχοινο πριν τον απόπλου και δε δέχτηκε να μεταβεί το πλοίο στο Βαθύ και να γίνει η επισκευή εκεί, ακόμα και αν ο <<εκτάκτου ανάγκης τρόπος>> άντεξε σε μια δοκιμή.

Ασφαλώς δεν υποστηρίζω οτι αν το πλοίο έφευγε έτσι για το Βαθύ θα γινόταν κάποιο ατύχημα. Μάλλον και 100 φορές να έκανε το πλοίο αυτόν τον πλού με τον <<εκτάκτου ανάγκης τρόπο>>, και τις 100 μια χαρά θα έφτανε χωρίς προβλήματα. Αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει οτι είναι ασφαλής ο πλους με το πλοίο σε αυτή την κατάσταση.

Πέρα από αυτό, και γενικεύοντας πλέον για όλες τις πτυχές της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας, πρέπει επιτέλους να καταλάβουμε οτι επειδή κάτι γίνεται συνήθως με ένα συγκεκριμένο τρόπο χωρίς να έχει γίνει ποτέ η στραβή, δε σημαίνει οτι ο τρόπος αυτός είναι ο ασφαλής και ως εκ τούτου ο σωστός τρόπος. Ανάλογα, το να εκτελούμε μια διαδικασία που δεν είναι ασφαλής και λόγω των ικανοτήτων μας να καταφέρνουμε να μην έχει προκληθεί ποτέ ατύχημα δεν κάνει τη διαδικασία ασφαλή, ούτε μας απαλλάσσει από την ενοχή μας για το ότι εκθέτουμε ανθρώπους και περιβάλλον σε κίνδυνο εν γνώσει μας.

----------


## alonso

Ο <<εκτάκτου ανάγκης τρόπος>> υπάρχει για να ελαχιστοποιήσει τον κίνδυνο για τους ανθρώπους και για το περιβάλλον μέχρι την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης, και για κανένα λόγο δε πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται για να τηρηθούν τα ωράρια παρόλο που πρακτικά θα μπορούσε να γίνει έτσι. Αν τα πράγματα έγιναν όπως έχω καταλάβει, πολύ καλά έκανε το λιμενικό που απαίτησε να αλλαχθεί το συρματόσχοινο πριν τον απόπλου και δε δέχτηκε να μεταβεί το πλοίο στο Βαθύ και να γίνει η επισκευή εκεί, ακόμα και αν ο <<εκτάκτου ανάγκης τρόπος>> άντεξε σε μια δοκιμή.

Ασφαλώς δεν υποστηρίζω οτι αν το πλοίο έφευγε έτσι για το Βαθύ θα γινόταν κάποιο ατύχημα. Μάλλον και 100 φορές να έκανε το πλοίο αυτόν τον πλού με τον <<εκτάκτου ανάγκης τρόπο>>, και τις 100 μια χαρά θα έφτανε χωρίς προβλήματα. Αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει οτι είναι ασφαλής ο πλους με το πλοίο σε αυτή την κατάσταση.

Πέρα από αυτό, και γενικεύοντας πλέον για όλες τις πτυχές της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας, πρέπει επιτέλους να καταλάβουμε οτι επειδή κάτι γίνεται συνήθως με ένα συγκεκριμένο τρόπο χωρίς να έχει γίνει ποτέ η στραβή, δε σημαίνει οτι ο τρόπος αυτός είναι ο ασφαλής και ως εκ τούτου ο σωστός τρόπος. Ανάλογα, το να εκτελούμε μια διαδικασία που δεν είναι ασφαλής και λόγω των ικανοτήτων μας να καταφέρνουμε να μην έχει προκληθεί ποτέ ατύχημα δεν κάνει τη διαδικασία ασφαλή, ούτε μας απαλλάσσει από την ενοχή μας για το ότι εκθέτουμε ανθρώπους και περιβάλλον σε κίνδυνο εν γνώσει μας.[/QUOTE]
και για πιο λογο δηλαδη υπαρχει ο εκτακτου αναγκης?για να κανουμε την δοκιμη στο λιμανι να το δουν οι αρχες και μετα αφου εχουμε παθει την ζημια να την φτιαξουμε....οχι βεβαια...για να μπορουμε με ασφαλεια να φυγουμε απο το λιμανι και κατα την διαρκεια του ταξιδιου η στο επομενο λιμανι να φτιαξουμε την ζημια...και δεν νομιζω να μην ξερεις καποιες λεξεις οπως αναφερεις...μια χαρα ελληνικα βλεπω οτι μιλας....

----------


## cpt. mimis

Καταντάει γραφικό να αναπαράγουμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια και από την στιγμή το θέμα έκλεισε καλώς.
όσο για το φίλο που αναφέρει ότι το πλοίο δεν πάει Μύκονο... να το πω και χοντρά γιατί μάλλον δεν έγινα αντιλυπτός. 
Αν σε κάποιον δεν άρεσουν οι υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει το ΜΟΝΟ πλοίο στη γραμμή, τότε ας πάει κολυμπώντας. Τί άλλο να πω. Κάνουμε τη τρίχα τριχιά χωρίς λόγο. Όταν δεν έχεις τη δυνατότητα επιλογής, τότε εύχεσαι αυτό που σε εξθπηρετεί να μην πάψει.... Το παμε, ζημιές γίνονται από τα πιο παλιά ως τα πιο καινούργια. Αυτά τα ολίγα.

----------


## Takerman

Για να αλλάξουμε κλίμα, με περσινή φωτό.

european expr..jpg

----------


## trelaras

Στο Βαθύ το σάββατο που μας πέρασε!!!

DSC00066.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όπως ακούγεται και το προσεχές καλοκαίρι το πλοίο θα δουλέψει σε Ιόνιο & Αδριατική!

----------


## ιθακη

Εδώ το δημοσίευμα από το οποίο "ακούστηκε"

http://kefaloniapress.gr/index.php?o...5322&Itemid=38

----------


## anant

Εχει βλαβη το καραβι?Γιατι παει με 11 μιλια?

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Εχει βλαβη το καραβι?Γιατι παει με 11 μιλια?


Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζει μηχανική βλάβη. Η απογευματινή του αναχώρηση (17:00) μετατέθηκε για τις 10 το βράδυ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το παράξενο θα ήταν να μην πάθει βλάβη...

----------


## Nautilia News

european express.jpg

Τροποποίηση δρομολογίου για το πλοίο μετά την βλάβη. Δείτε την ανακοίνωση της NEL LINES.

----------


## anant

Τελικά Σαββάτο ξημερώματα 02:00 νέα αναχώρηση.

----------


## leo85

Ο Ευρωπαίος στης 18-12-2013 στον Πειραιά (τον ματιάσαμε και αυτόν) :Distrust: 

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 18-12-2013.gif

----------


## MYTILENE

> Στο Βαθύ το σάββατο που μας πέρασε!!!
> 
> DSC00066.JPG


Mε Βορειά πώς στέκεται εκεί??? :Mask:  :Mask:

----------


## opelmanos

> Mε Βορειά πώς στέκεται εκεί???


Γιατί κάνει καθόλου βοριάδες φέτος??/Μας έχει σαλτάρει αυτός ο καιρός

----------


## πειρατικος

ακυρωση σημερινου δρομολογιου για ικαρια-φουρνους-σαμο;;;;;;;;

----------


## karavofanatikos

> ακυρωση σημερινου δρομολογιου για ικαρια-φουρνους-σαμο;;;;;;;;


Η ανακοίνωση που εξέδωσε πριν από λίγο η εταιρεία για τη σημερινή ακύρωση, δεν αναφέρει τον λόγο ούτε καν μια δικαιολογία ώστε να κρατήσει τα προσχήματα! :Sour:

----------


## george Xios

Και εξαφάνιση δρομολογίων τόσο του European όσο και του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ..!!!! Αλλαγές μυρίζομαι...

----------


## anant

Τι γίνετε πάλι χωρίς καράβι μείναμε.

----------


## george Xios

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι πρακτορείο στην Χίο σε ερώτηση επιβάτη για το δρομολόγιο της Τρίτης από χιο  προς Βαθύ. ο πράκτορας είπε: ΘΑ γίνει κανονικά αλλά πιθανά με το European.!! μαλλον θα γινει αλλαγή πλοιων

----------


## anant

Εγω πάντως, οτι και να λέτε πιστεύω ότι για ολα φταίει ο καιρός!
Δεν έκανε φέτος βοριάδες και μαλον βγήκαν εκτός προϋπολογισμού , γι αυτό
αλώστε και οι αναγκαστικές ακυρώσεις δρομολογίων. :Distrust:

----------


## kapetan nikolaos

και έτσι απλά σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα ,οι απαράδεκτοι αφήνουν όλο το νομό Σάμου χωρίς καράβι 5 μέρες, ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ

----------


## george Xios

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι το πλοίο της εταιρίας μας Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ EUROPEAN EXPRESS δεν θα εκτελέσει δρομολόγια από την Παρασκευή 17/01/2014 έως την Κυριακή 26/01/2014.
Από την Κυριακή 19/01 το πλοίο της εταιρείας μας Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ θα εκτελεί τροποποιημένα δρομολόγια ως κάτωθι:
ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 19/01: ΒΑΘΥ (ΑΝ 16:00) - ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ (ΑΦ 17:00 ΑΝ 17:40) - ΦΟΥΡΝΟΙ (ΑΦ 18:50 ΑΝ 19:10) - ΑΓ. ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ (ΑΦ 20:00 ΑΝ 20:30) - ΕΥΔΗΛΟΣ (ΑΦ 21:40 ΑΝ 22:10)
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 20/01: ΣΥΡΟΣ (ΑΦ 02:10 - 02:30) - ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (ΑΦ 08:10 ΑΝ 17:00) - ΣΥΡΟΣ (ΑΦ 22:40 ΑΝ 23:10)
ΤΡΙΤΗ 21/01: ΕΥΔΗΛΟΣ (ΑΦ 03:10 ΑΝ 03:40)  - ΑΓ. ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ (ΑΦ 04:50 ΑΝ 05:20)  - ΦΟΥΡΝΟΙ (ΑΦ 06:10 ΑΝ 06:30) - ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ (ΑΦ 07:40 ΑΝ 08:20) - ΒΑΘΥ (ΑΦ 09:20 ΑΝ 10:00) - ΧΙΟΣ (ΑΦ 14:00 ΑΝ 14:30) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΦ 18:10 ΑΝ 19:40)
ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 22/01: ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (ΑΦ 01:40 ΑΝ 02:30) - ΚΑΒΑΛΑ (ΑΦ 07:20 ΑΝ 11:00) - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (ΑΦ 16:00 ΑΝ 16:40) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΦ 22:40)
ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 23/01: ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΝ 00:10) - ΧΙΟΣ (ΑΦ 03:50 ΑΝ 04:20) - ΒΑΘΥ (ΑΦ 08:20 ΑΝ 16:00) - ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ (ΑΦ 17:00 ΑΝ 17:40) - ΦΟΥΡΝΟΙ (ΑΦ 18:50 ΑΝ 19:10) - ΑΓ. ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ (ΑΦ 20:00 ΑΝ 20:30) - ΕΥΔΗΛΟΣ (ΑΦ 21:40 ΑΝ 22:10)
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 24/01: ΣΥΡΟΣ (ΑΦ 02:10 ΑΝ 02:40) - ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (ΑΦ 08:20 ΑΝ 14:00) - ΕΥΔΗΛΟΣ (ΑΦ 23:10 ΑΝ 23:40)
ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 25/01: ΑΓ. ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ (ΑΦ 00:50 ΑΝ 01:20) - ΦΟΥΡΝΟΙ (ΑΦ 02:10 ΑΝ 02:30) - ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ (ΑΦ 03:40 ΑΝ 04:20) - ΒΑΘΥ (ΑΦ 05:20 ΑΝ 07:00) - ΧΙΟΣ (ΑΦ 11:00 ΑΝ 11:30) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΦ 15:10 ΑΝ 16:40) - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (ΑΦ 22:40 ΑΝ 23:30)
ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 26/01: ΚΑΒΑΛΑ (ΑΦ 04:30 ΑΝ 07:00) - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (ΑΦ 12:00 ΑΝ 12:40) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΦ 18:40 ΑΝ 20:00) - ΧΙΟΣ (ΑΦ 23:40 ΑΝ 00:10 / 27.01) - ΒΑΘΥ (ΑΦ 04:10 / 27.01)

----------


## despo

Επειδή άκουσα οτι ο λόγος της ακύρωσης του δρομολογίου ήταν πιστοποιητικά/επιθεωρήσεις κλπ., νομίζω οτι αυτό συμβαίνει για πρώτη φορά. Αν κρίθηκε μη αξιόπλοο, πως ειναι δυνατό πριν λίγους μήνες να πέρασε την αυστηρότατη οπως όλοι ξέρουμε Ιταλική επιθεώρηση και τώρα ξαφνικά να το βγάζουν άχρηστο, λες και όλα τα υπόλοιπα πλοία είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση. Τελικά αναρωτιέμαι μήπως κάποιοι επειδή η απόφαση του πρωτοδικείου έδωσε κάποιες ανάσες στην εταιρεία, θέλουν με άλλο τρόπο να την κλείσουν, προκειμένου να κυριαρχήσουν σε όλο το Αιγαίο οι συγκεκριμένοι - γνωστοί 'γίγαντες' με ... γυάλινα πόδια.

----------


## Nautilia News

european express.jpg

Προσωρινή διακοπή δρομολογίων ΕΓ/ΟΓ EUROPEAN EXPRESS - Τροποποίηση δρομολογίων ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.
Δείτε τη συνέχεια και τα δρομολόγια με ένα κλίκ στην εικόνα.

----------


## superfast v

> Επειδή άκουσα οτι ο λόγος της ακύρωσης του δρομολογίου ήταν πιστοποιητικά/επιθεωρήσεις κλπ., νομίζω οτι αυτό συμβαίνει για πρώτη φορά. Αν κρίθηκε μη αξιόπλοο, πως ειναι δυνατό πριν λίγους μήνες να πέρασε την αυστηρότατη οπως όλοι ξέρουμε Ιταλική επιθεώρηση και τώρα ξαφνικά να το βγάζουν άχρηστο, λες και όλα τα υπόλοιπα πλοία είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση. Τελικά αναρωτιέμαι μήπως κάποιοι επειδή η απόφαση του πρωτοδικείου έδωσε κάποιες ανάσες στην εταιρεία, θέλουν με άλλο τρόπο να την κλείσουν, προκειμένου να κυριαρχήσουν σε όλο το Αιγαίο οι συγκεκριμένοι - γνωστοί 'γίγαντες' με ... γυάλινα πόδια.


Αμα ειναι κανεις σωστος δεν εχει να φοβαται τιποτα και δεν τον κοβει κανεις απο δρομολογιο,,απο κει και περα τα υπολοιπα ειναι σεναρια συνομοσιας πιο πολυ για εσωτερικη καταναλωση

----------


## ayfa74

http://www.ertopen.com/eidiseis/item...a#.UtuQr8n8LbV

----------


## gpap2006

Ανοησίες βλαμένων αριστερών εγκεφάλων ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ αυτα περι νεου ΣΑΜΙΝΑ..

----------


## MYTILENE

> Ανοησίες βλαμένων αριστερών εγκεφάλων ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ αυτα περι νεου ΣΑΜΙΝΑ..


Αριστερών με δεξιά τσέπη θα πρόσθετα!!!

----------


## ffyiannis

> www.ertopen.com/eidiseis/item/13207-sta-prothyra-gia-neo-samina-orgiazei-h-efoplistikh-asydosia#.UtuQr8n8LbV


άμα θα γίνει κανένα μπράφ και κλείσει και η ΝΕΛ τότε θα καταλάβουν τι θα πεί εφοπλιστική ασυδοσία.....εντάξει.δεν είπαμε οτι είναι "αγία" η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία αλλά προφανώς όταν και αν θα μείνουν μόνο με την Blue Star και θα τρώνε τα 40αρια για deck στο κεφάλι ίσως ξαναλλάξουν άποψη....

----------


## Ilias 92

Πλώρη στιβαρή και όμορφη.
European Express Ilias_92.jpg

----------


## nickosps

> Πλώρη στιβαρή και όμορφη.
> European Express Ilias_92.jpg


Κατ' εμέ, είναι η έννοια του πραγματικού βάπορα!

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

http://www.proininews.gr/02/20/%CF%8...C%CE%BD%CE%B9/
Για ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τροποποιήσεις θα υπάρξουν στα δρομολόγια του πλοίου λόγω Καθ. Δευτέρας!

http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=1440

----------


## rafina-lines

Καλά, η ΝΕΛ δε χρειάζεται να είναι Κ. Δευτέρα για να τροποποιήσει τα δρομολόγια! Όλο το χρόνο το κάνει αυτό...    :Wink:

----------


## nikos_kos

γιατι το πλοιο προσεγγιζει τη συρο? εχει επιβάτες που το προτιμουν αντι για το blue star 2 το οποιο φευγει 2 ωρες αργοτερα από πειραια και φτανει νωρίτερα στη συρο? η τιμη του εισητηριου διαφερει κατά 3 ευρω ενώ υπαρχουν προσφορες στη blue star με φθηνοτερα εισητηρια. επίσης οι τιμες στα ι.χ είναι ιδιες και αν εισαι μελος στη blue star υπαρχει 30% εκπτωση. δεν νομζω πως η κινηση από συρο είναι τοσο μεγαλη που να αξιζει

----------


## karavofanatikos

Κατ' αρχάς αν ξεκινάει στην ώρα του (17:00) δεν μπορεί το Blue Star 2 να το προσπεράσει, ενώ η προσέγγιση στη Σύρο είναι πάγιο αίτημα των κατοίκων της Ικαρίας & της Σάμου επειδή υπάρχουν αρκετοί φοιτητές και στρατιώτες οι οποίοι μετακινούνται από και προς την πρωτεύουσα των Κυκλάδων.

----------


## despo

> Κατ' αρχάς αν ξεκινάει στην ώρα του (17:00) δεν μπορεί το Blue Star 2 να το προσπεράσει, ενώ η προσέγγιση στη Σύρο είναι πάγιο αίτημα των κατοίκων της Ικαρίας & της Σάμου επειδή υπάρχουν αρκετοί φοιτητές και στρατιώτες οι οποίοι μετακινούνται από και προς την πρωτεύουσα των Κυκλάδων.


Ετσι ακριβώς γίνεται. Παρατήρησα χθες μόνο για πρώτη φορά μπήκε πρώτο το μπλε, γιατί μάλλον θα έφυγε με καθυστέρηση το European απ' τον Πειραιά.

----------


## nikos_kos

> Ετσι ακριβώς γίνεται. Παρατήρησα χθες μόνο για πρώτη φορά μπήκε πρώτο το μπλε, γιατί μάλλον θα έφυγε με καθυστέρηση το European απ' τον Πειραιά.


μαλιστα. παντως εγω οσες φορες εχω βρεθει στο λιμανι της συρου  ειτε το  Μυτιλήνη ειtε το Θεοφιλος ειτε το European Express παιρνουν το πολύ 10 ατομα από συρο.

----------


## kapetan nikolaos

http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=1447    τα ίδια παντελάκη μου....τα ίδια παντελή μου

----------


## giorgos....

Από τη μία είναι τα νησιά και οι κάτοικοι τους που μένουν χωρίς πλοίο, από την άλλη είναι το ανύπαρκτο κράτος που όντας ο μεγαλύτερος κακοπληρωτής, ακολουθεί το ίδιο σύστημα για όλες τις εταιρείες που έχουν επιδοτούμενα δρομολόγια, με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε ανεκτέλεστα δρομολόγια και κόσμο να διαμαρτύρεται δικαίως. Μπορεί τα ακτοπλοϊκά πλοία να είναι γέφυρα ζωής για τα απομακρυσμένα νησιά της άγονης, όμως και το κράτος δεν κάνει τίποτα απολύτως για να συνεχίσουν να είναι.

----------


## speedrunner

Εγώ δεν θεωρώ ότι το κράτος είναι κακοπληρωτής όταν οι πληρωμές βγαίνουν μέσα σε 2 εβδομάδες απο το τέλος κάθε μήνα...!!! ίσα ίσα που το βλέπω και πολύ γρήγορα, αν ήταν 2 και 3 μήνες μετά ναι θα συμφωνούσα αλλά τώρα όχι, όλη την ευθύνη για την ακύρωση των δρομολογίων για εμένα βαραίνει μόνο την ΝΕΛ και επιτέλους ας υπάρξουν και κάποιες κυρώσεις!!!!!

----------


## despo

> Εγώ δεν θεωρώ ότι το κράτος είναι κακοπληρωτής όταν οι πληρωμές βγαίνουν μέσα σε 2 εβδομάδες απο το τέλος κάθε μήνα...!!! ίσα ίσα που το βλέπω και πολύ γρήγορα, αν ήταν 2 και 3 μήνες μετά ναι θα συμφωνούσα αλλά τώρα όχι, όλη την ευθύνη για την ακύρωση των δρομολογίων για εμένα βαραίνει μόνο την ΝΕΛ και επιτέλους ας υπάρξουν και κάποιες κυρώσεις!!!!!


Θέλεις να πεις οτι είναι ο μεγαλύτερος μπαταξής και οτι ειναι ο αποκλειστικός υπεύθυνος για το κατάντημά μας. Ασε που οπως κατάντησαν τον κόσμο δεν έχει λεφτά ουτε για να μπορέσει να κάνει ένα ταξείδι να δεί τους δικους του ανθρώπους και αυτό φυσικά έχει συνέπεια να έχει πέσει κατακόρυφα και η επιβατική/εμπορευματική κίνηση με ο,τι αυτό σημαίνει για τις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες.

----------


## speedrunner

> Θέλεις να πεις οτι είναι ο μεγαλύτερος μπαταξής και οτι ειναι ο αποκλειστικός υπεύθυνος για το κατάντημά μας. Ασε που οπως κατάντησαν τον κόσμο δεν έχει λεφτά ουτε για να μπορέσει να κάνει ένα ταξείδι να δεί τους δικους του ανθρώπους και αυτό φυσικά έχει συνέπεια να έχει πέσει κατακόρυφα και η επιβατική/εμπορευματική κίνηση με ο,τι αυτό σημαίνει για τις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες.


Αναφέρομαι στην ακύρωση των δρομολογίων απο την ΝΕΛ και ΜΟΝΟ!!!!

----------


## giorgos....

Υπάρχουν τεράστιες καθυστερήσεις στις πληρωμές, και στην περίπτωση της ΝΕΛ και στην περίπτωση της ΛΑΝΕ. Μην ξεχνάμε πως ένας από τους λόγους που κατέρρευσε η   GA FERRIES ήταν η μη καταβολή των μισθωμάτων που είχαν φτάσει σε δυσθεώρητα ύψη. Το σχέδιο λέει οτι πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο στην ακτοπλοία και να μείνουνε 3 με 4 εταιρείες που θα συμπράξουν (δηλαδή μονοπώλια) Οπότε καθυστερώντας την καταβολή των μισθωμάτων η ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρεία φθάνει σιγά σιγά σε αδιέξοδο και οικονομική ασφυξία, δεν μπορεί να πληρώσει τις υποχρεώσεις της με αποτέλεσμα να φαίνεται αναξιόπιστη στα μάτια του κόσμου. Ο κόσμος θα διαμαρτυρηθεί και καλά θα κάνει μή γνωρίζοντας τί ακριβώς συμβαίνει, και ξαφνικά θα βρεθεί μια εταιρεία μονοπώλιο που ώς άλλος σωτήρας θα δώσει λύση στο πρόβλημα της γραμμής και των νησιωτών. Απλά πράγματα και ξεμπερδέψαμε με τους υπόλοιπους. Αυτό γίνεται γιατί πλέον το τί συμβαίνει στην ακτοπλοία το ορίζουν οι τράπεζες και όχι οι εταιρείες. Τις καλές εποχές ο κόσμος ταξίδευε, και η κίνηση των επιβατών αλλά κυρίως των οχημάτων ήταν πολλαπλάσια με αποτέλεσμα τα πλοία να φέρνουν κέρδος στις εταιρείες τους, περισσότερους μήνες του χρόνου και όχι μόνο τους 3 καλοκαιρινούς μήνες όπως συμβαίνει τώρα. Μπορεί ο κόσμος δικαίως να αγανακτεί, όμως πλέον οι εποχές είναι τόσο δύσκολες και οι εταιρείες αντιμετωπίζουν τεράστια προβλήματα βλέποντας την κίνηση να πέφτει κατακόρυφα τα 3 τελευταία χρόνια. Μην ξεχνάμε πως μιλάμε για εταιρείες ιδιωτικών συμφερόντων και όχι για δημόσιο τομέα ή φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα. Στόχος κάθε εταιρείας είναι το κέρδος. Αν δεν υπάρχει κέρδος, δεν υπάρχει και λόγος ύπαρξης της εταιρείας. Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση, ας συστήσει το κράτος μια εταιρεία και ας αναλάβει τις επιδοτούμενες γραμμές, γιατί έτσι όπως πάει το πράγμα, κάποια στιγμή τα πλοία θα δέσουν οριστικά. Κυνηγάνε όποιον χρωστάει στο κράτος και από την άλλη το ίδιο το κράτος χρωστάει σε ιδιώτες, περίπου 1δις ευρώ (με στοιχεία του Σεπτεμβρίου 2013) από επιστροφές ΦΠΑ. Και αναρωτιέμαι.. γι'αυτό το κράτος που είναι εντελώς ανύπαρκτο και δεν κάνει τίποτα γι'αυτούς τους έρμους τους πολίτες του, πότε θα υπάρξουν κυρώσεις?

----------


## Psarianos

Φίλοι,στο διαύγεια φαίνεται πότε και πόσο πληρώνεται η ΝΕΛ για τα άγονα δρομολόγια:

7/3/2014  για το Aqua Jewel 

121.657,48  http://et.diavgeia.gov.gr/f/nautilias/ada/%CE%92%CE%99%CE%9A3%CE%9F%CE%A0-%CE%94%CE%913
208.677,76  http://et.diavgeia.gov.gr/f/nautilias/ada/%CE%92%CE%99%CE%9A3%CE%9F%CE%A0-%CE%A1%CE%97%CE%9E
121.631,56  http://et.diavgeia.gov.gr/f/nautilias/ada/%CE%92%CE%99%CE%9A3%CE%9F%CE%A0-%CE%923%CE%A7
 37.790,08   http://et.diavgeia.gov.gr/f/nautilias/ada/%CE%92%CE%99%CE%9A3%CE%9F%CE%A0-%CE%A1%CE%A7%CE%97

10/3 για το Θεόφιλος

130.823,96  http://et.diavgeia.gov.gr/f/nautilias/ada/%CE%92%CE%99%CE%9A%CE%A3%CE%9F%CE%A0-%CE%93%CE%9F%CE%A7
118.418,19  http://et.diavgeia.gov.gr/f/nautilias/ada/%CE%92%CE%99%CE%9A%CE%A3%CE%9F%CE%A0-%CE%A8%CE%9B2

10/3 για το European Express

124.507,60  http://et.diavgeia.gov.gr/f/nautilias/ada/%CE%92%CE%99%CE%9A%CE%A3%CE%9F%CE%A0-%CE%97%CE%94%CE%A9

Το σύνολο είναι περίπου 860.000 ευρώ.Είναι λοιπόν κακοπληρωτής το κράτος;

----------


## gpap2006

Είναι αστείο εως και προκλητικό να λέμε πως το κράτος αργεί να δώσει τις επιδοτήσεις τη στιγμή που το αργότερο σε 20 μέρες απο την πραγματοποίηση του δρομολογίου το μετρητό έχει πέσει ήδη στα ταμεία της κάθε ΝΕΛ..Η ευθύνη βαραίνει τις εταιρίες .

----------


## despo

> Υπάρχουν τεράστιες καθυστερήσεις στις πληρωμές, και στην περίπτωση της ΝΕΛ και στην περίπτωση της ΛΑΝΕ. Μην ξεχνάμε πως ένας από τους λόγους που κατέρρευσε η   GA FERRIES ήταν η μη καταβολή των μισθωμάτων που είχαν φτάσει σε δυσθεώρητα ύψη. Το σχέδιο λέει οτι πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο στην ακτοπλοία και να μείνουνε 3 με 4 εταιρείες που θα συμπράξουν (δηλαδή μονοπώλια) Οπότε καθυστερώντας την καταβολή των μισθωμάτων η ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρεία φθάνει σιγά σιγά σε αδιέξοδο και οικονομική ασφυξία, δεν μπορεί να πληρώσει τις υποχρεώσεις της με αποτέλεσμα να φαίνεται αναξιόπιστη στα μάτια του κόσμου. Ο κόσμος θα διαμαρτυρηθεί και καλά θα κάνει μή γνωρίζοντας τί ακριβώς συμβαίνει, και ξαφνικά θα βρεθεί μια εταιρεία μονοπώλιο που ώς άλλος σωτήρας θα δώσει λύση στο πρόβλημα της γραμμής και των νησιωτών. Απλά πράγματα και ξεμπερδέψαμε με τους υπόλοιπους. Αυτό γίνεται γιατί πλέον το τί συμβαίνει στην ακτοπλοία το ορίζουν οι τράπεζες και όχι οι εταιρείες. Τις καλές εποχές ο κόσμος ταξίδευε, και η κίνηση των επιβατών αλλά κυρίως των οχημάτων ήταν πολλαπλάσια με αποτέλεσμα τα πλοία να φέρνουν κέρδος στις εταιρείες τους, περισσότερους μήνες του χρόνου και όχι μόνο τους 3 καλοκαιρινούς μήνες όπως συμβαίνει τώρα. Μπορεί ο κόσμος δικαίως να αγανακτεί, όμως πλέον οι εποχές είναι τόσο δύσκολες και οι εταιρείες αντιμετωπίζουν τεράστια προβλήματα βλέποντας την κίνηση να πέφτει κατακόρυφα τα 3 τελευταία χρόνια. Μην ξεχνάμε πως μιλάμε για εταιρείες ιδιωτικών συμφερόντων και όχι για δημόσιο τομέα ή φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα. Στόχος κάθε εταιρείας είναι το κέρδος. Αν δεν υπάρχει κέρδος, δεν υπάρχει και λόγος ύπαρξης της εταιρείας. Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση, ας συστήσει το κράτος μια εταιρεία και ας αναλάβει τις επιδοτούμενες γραμμές, γιατί έτσι όπως πάει το πράγμα, κάποια στιγμή τα πλοία θα δέσουν οριστικά. Κυνηγάνε όποιον χρωστάει στο κράτος και από την άλλη το ίδιο το κράτος χρωστάει σε ιδιώτες, περίπου 1δις ευρώ (με στοιχεία του Σεπτεμβρίου 2013) από επιστροφές ΦΠΑ. Και αναρωτιέμαι.. γι'αυτό το κράτος που είναι εντελώς ανύπαρκτο και δεν κάνει τίποτα γι'αυτούς τους έρμους τους πολίτες του, πότε θα υπάρξουν κυρώσεις?


Με βρίσκεις 100% σύμφωνο
, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να συζητήσουμε περισσότερο...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση, ας συστήσει το κράτος μια εταιρεία και ας αναλάβει τις επιδοτούμενες γραμμές


 Tότε θα γυρίσουμε στην αλήστου μνήμης "Ελληνική Ακτοπλοϊα" κ σε καταστάσεις επιπέδου ΟΣΕ. :Distrust:

----------


## ithakos

Yπάρχει σαν πρόταση στο τελευταίο νομοσχέδιο του ΥΝΑΛ με διαφορετική μορφή όμως ,κάτι σαν φορέας που θα επιβλέπει άγονες και θα προχωρά ακόμα σε αναγκαστικές αναθέσεις με ανάλογη επιδότηση...
Δηλαδή δεν θα έχει δικά της πλοία όπως η ΕΑ αλλά θα "ναυλώνει" υποχρεωτικά....έχουμε να δούμε πολλά!!!!

----------


## despo

> Yπάρχει σαν πρόταση στο τελευταίο νομοσχέδιο του ΥΝΑΛ με διαφορετική μορφή όμως ,κάτι σαν φορέας που θα επιβλέπει άγονες και θα προχωρά ακόμα σε αναγκαστικές αναθέσεις με ανάλογη επιδότηση...
> Δηλαδή δεν θα έχει δικά της πλοία όπως η ΕΑ αλλά θα "ναυλώνει" υποχρεωτικά....έχουμε να δούμε πολλά!!!!


Οτι έχουμε να δούμε πολλά είναι σίγουρο. Εδω δεν ξέρουμε αν μέχρι τον επόμενο χρόνο θα υπάρχουν οι μισές εταιρείες, απο αυτές που υπάρχουν σήμερα...

----------


## Psarianos

Η απάντηση της ΑΔΕΔΥ Λέσβου σχετικά με την ανακοίνωση της ΝΕΛ για την ματαίωση των δρομολογίων http://www.lesvospost.com/2014/03/bl...l#.UyHbt_l_ttM

*
Με έκπληξη διαβάσαμε την ανακοίνωση της Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρείας Λέσβου όπου αναφέρει ότι:*

«Λόγω απεργίας της ΑΔΕΔΥ που έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την αδυναμία της ΥΔΕ (Υπηρεσία Δημοσιονομικού Ελέγχου) να καταβάλει τα οφειλόμενα μισθώματα για την προμήθεια καυσίμων των πλοίων μας Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ EUROPEAN EXPRESS, τα κάτωθι σημερινά δρομολόγια Τετάρτης 12/03/14, θα παραμείνουν ανεκτέλεστα:

α) από Πειραιά στις 17:00 προς Εύδηλο – Άγιο Κήρυκο – Φούρνοι-Καρλόβασι – Βαθύ – Χίο – Μυτιλήνη – Λήμνο – Θεσσαλονίκη και

β) από Καβάλα στις 18:00 προς Λήμνο – Μυτιλήνη – Χίο – Βαθύ – Καρλόβασι – Φούρνοι – Άγιο Κήρυκο – Εύδηλο – Πειραιά.»


*Η ανεξέλεγκτη δραστηριότητα των ιδιωτών ακτοπλόων εξαιτίας της αδιαφορίας της συγκυβέρνησης είναι η μόνη υπεύθυνη για την ματαίωση των δρομολογίων της εταιρείας και όχι η 24ωρη απεργία της ΑΔΕΔΥ.*


* Όπως μπορεί ο καθένας να αντιληφθεί, τα πιθανά οφειλόμενα μισθώματα των επιδοτούμενων γραμμών δεν κατατίθενται αυθημερόν και δεν ελέγχονται αυθημερόν από την Υπηρεσία Δημοσιονομικού Ελέγχου όπως αφήνει να εννοηθεί η ΝΕΛ στην ανακοίνωσή της, ώστε να επηρεαστεί ο προγραμματισμός των δρομολογίων της από την 24ωρη απεργία της ΑΔΕΔΥ.*


*Η ΝΕΛ στοιχειωδώς οφείλει να σεβαστεί τους κατοίκους των νησιών μας και τουλάχιστον να σταματήσει να εφευρίσκει τις πλέον απίθανες δικαιολογίες για την διακοπή προγραμματισμένων και με δημόσιο χρήμα επιδοτούμενων δρομολογίων.*
*
Ως ΝΤ Λέσβου της ΑΔΕΔΥ καλούμε την κυβέρνηση και την πολιτική ηγεσία του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας να προασπιστούν  την ανάγκη των κατοίκων των νησιών για σταθερή, φθηνή ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση.*


*Για την Ε.Γ*
*Του Ν.Τ Λέσβου της Α.Δ.Ε.Δ.Υ*


*Ο ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ                                                          Ο Γ. ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΑΣ*




*ΝΙΚΟΣ ΧΡΥΣΑΦΗΣ                                                    ΠΑΝ. ΚΑΤΣΑΒΕΛΛΗΣ*

----------


## sylver23

Στο τέλος θα δούμε ανακοίνωση από την ΝΕΛ :

''Με στόχο την προστασία της Πανίδας των νησιών που εξυπηρετούμε και επειδή αναφέρθηκε η ύπαρξη μικρής φώκιας στην Ικαρία, τροποποιούμε τα δρομολόγιά μας, ώστε να αποφευχθεί η περίπτωση να χτυπηθεί η φώκια από κάποιο πλοίο μας''

Έλεος...από δικαιολογίες ..

----------


## kapetan nikolaos

το αίσχος συνεχίζεται! άραγε τώρα τι δικαιολογία θα μας ξεφουρνίσουν; ΕΛΛΑΔΑΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=1448

----------


## anant

¶ρχισαν τα όργανα.

http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=1450

----------


## Ilias 92

Σημερινή αναχώρηση του Ιάπωνα για τον ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ.
European Express 11-4-14 ii .jpg European Express 11-4-14 .jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Hlλία ευχαριστώ,από τον Φοίνικα τις τράβηξες;

----------


## Takerman

To European Express στην Λήμνο.

european ex @ limnos.jpg european ex @ limnos2.jpg

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Φανταστικές λήψεις! Ευχαριστούμε. Και απο μακριά το πλοίο δε φαίνεται παρατημένο.

----------


## SteliosK

Yπέροχες Takerman!  :Encouragement: 
Και από κοντά 

DSC_1097.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

την ίδια μέρα με αυτή του Στέλιου, από την αντίθετη γωνία

IMG_6277.JPG

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...opean-express/


...ωστόσο το πλοίο φαίνεται να κινειται κανονικα....,μετα τον Αγ.Κυρηκο...!!

----------


## gpap2006

Έμεινε 9 ώρες στον Άγιο Κήρυκο μέχρι να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...opean-express/
> 
> 
> ...ωστόσο το πλοίο φαίνεται να κινειται κανονικα....,μετα τον Αγ.Κυρηκο...!!


Συγνώμη δύτεςς έπρεπε να πέσουν κάτω από το πλοίο για να διαπιστώσουν οτι έχει πρόβλημα η μηχανή ..Μην τρελαθούμε δεν ήμαστε και τόσο χαζοί

----------


## despo

Ανεκτέλεστο το σημερινο δρομολόγιο του πλοίου, προκειμένου φαίνεται να αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη.

----------


## Apostolos

Στις ηλεκτρομηχανές το πρόβλημα...

----------


## captain Stratis

το προβλημα δεν ειναι μονο μηχανικο ! ετσι οπως τα παει η προβληματικη και ανακολουθει Νελ το μονο που καταφερνει ειναι να δημιουργει προβλημα στους νησιωτες που τοσα χρονια την στηριζουν.
Απλα καλη τυχη σε ολους !

----------


## SteliosK

*European Express*

DSC_0360.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *European Express*


 Φανταστική φωτό.Σαν να έρχεται καταπάνω μου :Surprised: .

----------


## SteliosK

Λίγο μετά την αναχώρηση του από τον Πειραιά 06/06/14

sk_0149_1.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιατί δεν γράφουν ΝΕL LINES στις πάντες,ντρέπονται;

----------


## rafina-lines

> Γιατί δεν γράφουν ΝΕL LINES στις πάντες,ντρέπονται;


Αυτό είχε σβηστεί από τότε που δούλεψε στο Ιόνιο. Όταν γύρισε πίσω δεν ξαναγράφτηκε. Έμεινε σκέτο. Μου'κανε και μένα εντύπωση... Μήπως υπάρχει στη μέση καμιά αλλαγή ποσοστών πλοιοκτησίας σε σχέση με τη ναύλωσή του...?? Είναι όντως παράξενο και το έχω κι εγώ απορία...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτό είχε σβηστεί από τότε που δούλεψε στο Ιόνιο. Όταν γύρισε πίσω δεν ξαναγράφτηκε. Έμεινε σκέτο. Μου'κανε και μένα εντύπωση... Μήπως υπάρχει στη μέση καμιά αλλαγή ποσοστών πλοιοκτησίας σε σχέση με τη ναύλωσή του...?? Είναι όντως παράξενο και το έχω κι εγώ απορία...


 Eντάξει του Βαρσάμη είναι αλλά κ στα άλλα που δεν είναι δικά τους; Μάλλον τσιγκουνεύτηκαν την μπογιά... :Fat:

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Eντάξει του Βαρσάμη είναι αλλά κ στα άλλα που δεν είναι δικά τους; Μάλλον τσιγκουνεύτηκαν την μπογιά...


Εδώ τσιγκουνεύονται το πετρέλαιο δεν θα τσιγκουνευτούν τη μπογιά ? :Indecisiveness:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εδώ τσιγκουνεύονται το πετρέλαιο δεν θα τσιγκουνευτούν τη μπογιά ?


 Eκεί δεν έχουν να πληρώσουν,οπότε κόβουν κ από αλλού!

----------


## Takerman

Θα ήθελα να πήγαινα ένα ταξίδι και να το πήγαιναν γκαζωμένο μια φορά. Είναι το μόνο συμβατικό πλοίο της ΝΕΛ που θεωρητικά μπορεί να πιάσει καλές ταχύτητες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Θα ήθελα να πήγαινα ένα ταξίδι και να το πήγαιναν γκαζωμένο μια φορά. Είναι το μόνο συμβατικό πλοίο της ΝΕΛ που θεωρητικά μπορεί να πιάσει καλές ταχύτητες.


Nεότευκτο είχε πιάσει 27 κ. Ο τελευταίος του καπετάνιος επί Access Ferries μου είχε πει γιά 24.
Τώρα άστο,μην πεταχτεί κ κανένα πιστόνι από την τσιμινιέρα!

----------


## despo

> Nεότευκτο είχε πιάσει 27 κ. Ο τελευταίος του καπετάνιος επί Access Ferries μου είχε πει γιά 24.
> Τώρα άστο,μην πεταχτεί κ κανένα πιστόνι από την τσιμινιέρα!


Οπως έχω ξαναγράψει και πιο πριν, δεν νομίζω το πλοίο να ανήκει πια στον Βαλσαμή. Παροπλισμένο το είχαν και η τότε Μιλλένιουμ τράπεζα το έδωσε στη ΝΕΛ έναντι κάποιου μικρού ενοικίου για να μη σαπίζει στην Ελευσίνα. Οσο για τις ταχύτητες εγω με ακόμα υπάρχον στη γραμμή το Λισσός, είχα τύχει σε ταξείδι με 21,1 - 22. Ομως μη ξεχνάμε δεν έχει κάνει δεξαμενισμό ουτε και επισκευή απο τη στιγμή που ξεκίνησε αρον-αρον να καλύψει το κενό του Ιόνιαν Σκάι που βγήκε εκτος δρομολογίων και βέβαια τα οποιαδήποτε 'γκάζια' πληρώνονται με το αντίστοιχο παραπάνω βαρέλι πετρελαίου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οπως έχω ξαναγράψει και πιο πριν, δεν νομίζω το πλοίο να ανήκει πια στον Βαλσαμή. Παροπλισμένο το είχαν και η τότε Μιλλένιουμ τράπεζα το έδωσε στη ΝΕΛ έναντι κάποιου μικρού ενοικίου για να μη σαπίζει στην Ελευσίνα. Οσο για τις ταχύτητες εγω με ακόμα υπάρχον στη γραμμή το Λισσός, είχα τύχει σε ταξείδι με 21,1 - 22. Ομως μη ξεχνάμε δεν έχει κάνει δεξαμενισμό ουτε και επισκευή απο τη στιγμή που ξεκίνησε αρον-αρον να καλύψει το κενό του Ιόνιαν Σκάι που βγήκε εκτος δρομολογίων και βέβαια τα οποιαδήποτε 'γκάζια' πληρώνονται με το αντίστοιχο παραπάνω βαρέλι πετρελαίου.


Aυτό με την Μιλλένιουμ δεν το ήξερα. Το καράβι είναι καλό αλλά με την ΝΕΛ δεν νομίζω να μπορούν να το ζορίσουν παραπάνω.Με καλή συντήρηση σε άλλα χέρια θα το άνοιγαν λίγο περισσότερο αν έπρεπε.

----------


## despo

> Aυτό με την Μιλλένιουμ δεν το ήξερα. Το καράβι είναι καλό αλλά με την ΝΕΛ δεν νομίζω να μπορούν να το ζορίσουν παραπάνω.Με καλή συντήρηση σε άλλα χέρια θα το άνοιγαν λίγο περισσότερο αν έπρεπε.


Δεν νομίζω οτι είναι το θέμα ποιος το έχει, αλλά πόσα καίει. Ποιός ... χαζός θα ήθελε να ανοίξει ταχύτητες και να προλάβει να πάει πού ; Ολοι βλέπω να κόβουν και ας βγάζουν και καθυστερήσεις :Single Eye:

----------


## Ellinis

Στο Equasis εμφανίζει ως πλοιοκτήτρια από το 4/2010 την ROYAL DIAMOND SHIPPING LTD με δ/νση "Care of NEL Lines (Maritime Co of Lesvos SA) , 2nd Floor, 116, Kolokotroni Street,". Η δ/νση συμπίπτει με αυτή της NEL LINES. Τώρα πόσο έγκυρη είναι η πηγή δεν το ξέρω...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ίσως να είναι η πλοιόκτητρια που συστήθηκε από την τότε Μιλέννιουμ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Με μιά άλλη ΝΕΛ το βαπόρι με σωστή σντήρηση θα μπορούσε να σταθεί αξιοπρεπώς απέναντι στο ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ με ταχύτητες 22-23 κ. ή κ να διεκδικήσει να μπει ξανά στη Χίο-Μυτιλήνη,εννοείται κ με την ανάλογη τιμολογιακή πολιτική σαν παλιό που είναι.

----------


## Takerman

> ή κ να διεκδικήσει να μπει ξανά στη Χίο-Μυτιλήνη,εννοείται κ με την ανάλογη τιμολογιακή πολιτική σαν παλιό που είναι.


Εγώ θα το προτιμούσα αν ήταν φθηνότερο από τα υπάρχοντα. Και επί τη ευκαιρία, ξέρω αρκετό κόσμο που δε θα πάει στο νησί φέτος λόγου κόστους εισιτηρίων.

----------


## despo

> Με μιά άλλη ΝΕΛ το βαπόρι με σωστή σντήρηση θα μπορούσε να σταθεί αξιοπρεπώς απέναντι στο ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ με ταχύτητες 22-23 κ. ή κ να διεκδικήσει να μπει ξανά στη Χίο-Μυτιλήνη,εννοείται κ με την ανάλογη τιμολογιακή πολιτική σαν παλιό που είναι.


Αν δεις αυτές τις πρώτες μέρες τι κουβαλάει το Ν. Μύκονος (εκτος φυσικά του τριήμερου που μας πέρασε) είναι για ... κλάματα. Οσο για τη γραμμή Χίου - Μυτιλήνης, που υποτίθεται οτι είναι και η γραμμή κορμός, δίπλα στο Αριάδνη δεν στέκεσαι με τίποτα και ας πουλάς μισοτιμής :Single Eye:  Ασε που άκουσα πρόσφατα οτι συνολικά στη γραμμή τα ετήσια αποτελέσματα για την Ελλένικ και την Μπλου Σταρ ειναι πολύ μείον...

----------


## despo

> Και επί τη ευκαιρία, ξέρω αρκετό κόσμο που δε θα πάει στο νησί φέτος λόγου κόστους εισιτηρίων.


Ετσι ακριβώς συμβαίνει και όχι μόνο φέτος, αλλά και πέρσι, για να μη πώ και πρόπερσι.

----------


## despo

Για τις 20.00 μετατέθηκε η σημερινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου (το οποίο και αυτή την εβδομάδα θα κάνει τα δρομολόγια του Μυτιλήνη), λόγω του χθεσινού προβλήματος με τον καταπέλτη στο Βαθύ.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το European Express, καθώς βρίσκεται δεμένο στο ντοκ 3.

DSCN2966.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Κάνοντας μανούβρα για να δέσει στις 06.15 π.μ πριν 3 χρόνια, όταν έλαμπε εξωτερικά.

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 96 11-06-2011.jpg

----------


## kalypso

Χτες το πλοίο μεθορμησε απο τον πειραια στο ΝΜΔ.φωτο απο τη μεθορμηςη με τη πρώτη ευκαιρία (λόγω βλάβης υπολογιστή)

----------


## manolisfissas

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία φίλε pantelis2009 :-)

----------


## taxman

[QUOTE=pantelis2009;533603]Κάνοντας μανούβρα για να δέσει στις 06.15 π.μ πριν 3 χρόνια, όταν 

φιλε μου τότε υπήρχε εταιρεία και πανω απο ολα λεφτα για όλους 
πληρωμα και συντήρηση τωρα το μαγαζί ειναι ακεφαλο με συμβούλατορες που δεν έχουν ιδέα τι γινετε με αποτέλεσμα ολοι να φταίνε εκτός αυτούς. εχω να πω μόνο ενα μεγάλο κριμα για την εταιρεία ....αλλα δυστυχώς τη φάγανε η Θανασοαγουδημακηδες

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ....αλλα δυστυχώς τη φάγανε η Θανασοαγουδημακηδες


Ποιός...Θανάσης;;;

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Ti συμβαίνει ρε παιδιά με το πλοίο ???Από τις 02:40 παραμένει στο λιμάνι της Χίου και μάλιστα δεμένο εκεί που δένουν τα φορτηγά ..Κάποια βλάβη?

----------


## george Xios

Μηχανική βλάβη.. το πλοίο εχθές λίγο πριν την Χίο αντιμετώπισε πρόβλημα με μία εκ των μηχανών του.. Γίνονται προσπάθειες επιδιόρθωσης της ζημιάς και  εφόσον ο νηογνώμονας δώσει το εντάξει το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει για το υπόλοιπο του δρομολογίου του..

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

11 και 20 είναι η ώρα κι ακόμα το πλοίο είναι δεμένο στη συμπρωτέουσα που κανονικά είχε στις 22:00 αναχώρηση
 ...Χάλασε πάλι?

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Τώρα εξηγήται γιατί κανείς δεν απαντάει
http://www.lesvosnews.net/articles/n...ika-dromologia

----------


## Takerman

Σχόλιο επιβάτη στο facebook έλεγε ότι στις 9 σήμερα το πρωί πήρε 8 βυτία καύσιμα. Τώρα γιατί δεν αναχώρησε το πρωί και έφυγε (?) στις 17:00, είναι μια απορία. Να υποθέσω για τις καμπίνες που είχε πουλήσει?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Η λύση είναι μία.
Να επιδοτηθούνε η Blue Star και η HELLENIC αντί της ΝΕΛ.
Πόση κοροϊδία ακόμα ?? Τι τους φταίνε οι 700 ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ?? 
*Ξεκινάει ο άλλος να πάει διακοπές και ήδη έχασε μία μέρα !!!*
Πόση κοροϊδία και πόση ξεφτίλα ακόμα !!! ???

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Νομίζω ότι έπρεπε να είχε γίνει εδώ και καιρό αυτό 
http://limnosfm100.gr/index.php/limn...ss-photos.html

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.skai.gr/mobile/article?aid=263336

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> http://www.skai.gr/mobile/article?aid=263336


Αυτό είναι πρί 5 μέρες .....βάλε το σημερινό

----------


## geokou72a

Γιατι ταξιδευει με τοσο χαμηλες ταχυτητες το τελευταιο διαστημα;

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Α κατάλαβα μέχρι να κλείσει η εταιρεία δεν θα έχει μείνει τίποτα όρθιο

----------


## SteliosK

*European Express*
Φούρνοι 28/08/2014

sk_0589.jpg sk_0585.jpg sk_0593.jpg sk_0600.jpg sk_0602.jpg

----------


## despo

Ταξείδι με το πλοίο την Παρασκευή 29/8 απο Πειραιά μεχρι το Καρλόβασι. Με χαμηλή ταχύτητα σε ολη σχεδόν τη διάρκεια του ταξειδιού, είχε να αντιμετωπίσει άσχημες καιρικές συνθήκες και για τον λόγο αυτό δεν προσέγγισε ουτε στον Αγιο Κήρυκο, ουτε στους Φούρνους. Βέβαια οι επιβάτες που ειχαν προορισμό τον Αγιο Κήρυκο ειδοποιήθηκαν έγκαιρα και (πιθανότατα) αποβιβάστηκαν στον Ευδηλο. Εκει που υπήρχε μεγάλο πρόβλημα ηταν στους Φούρνους, αφου τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα δεν υπήρχε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο του Παν. Θεοτόκος, γεγονός που προκάλεσε πολλές διαμαρτυρίες στους επιβάτες. Ακούστηκαν πολλά και διάφορα, οπως οτι έπρεπε να περιμένει εκει το πλοίο μεχρι να καταφέρει να δέσει, αυτό που ομως μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν η άριστη και ψύχραιμη συμπεριφορά του πληρώματος απέναντι σε μια μερίδα ωρυόμενων επιβατών που με διάφορα 'κοσμητικά' στόλιζαν απο τον Πλοίαρχο μεχρι και τον τελευταίο Ναυτη !

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τι γίνεται με το σημερινό δρομολόγιο του πλοίου; Η αναχώρηση των 17:00 μεταφέρθηκε για τις 20:00, αλλά ακόμη βρίσκεται στον Πειραιά!

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Εδώ ένα σχετικό άρθρο http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=637125

----------


## tolaras

Το European Express κατά το ταξίδι του στη Μυτιλήνη...
IMG_20140808_200854_0.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Από πότε είναι παρατημένο στο ΝΜΔ!!!!!!!!!! 
Όπως φαίνεται στη φωτο τραβηγμένη στις 15/03 το πλοίο έχει μία κλίση προς αριστερά. 
Ξέρει κανείς ....τι γίνεται με το πλοίο, θα δουλέψει......ή το παρατήρησαν στο ΝΜΔ!!!!!!!!!!

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 196 15-03-2015.jpg

----------


## despo

Ξεκίνησε στη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης με πολύ καλές προοπτικές, εκτοπίζοντας το Λισσός. Τον τελευταίο χρόνο ταλαιπωρήθηκε με αρκετές βλάβες, αφου το πλοίο εγκαταλείφθηκε μηχανικά. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να κάθεται στο Νέο μώλο και κανεις δεν ξέρει που/πότε και αν πρόκειται να αξιοποιηθεί πουθενά.

----------


## Takerman

Σε ταξίδι που είχα κάνει πριν 3-4 χρόνια, έπεσα σε συνομιλία 2 μελών του πληρώματος στο γκαράζ να λένε, "άντε με το κωλοβάπορο που μας φέρανε". Δε ξέρω που πήγαινε ο χαρακτηρισμός, στο ταξίδεμα πάντως το βαπόρι ήταν καλό με μποφόρια το βράδυ. Είναι και πράγματα που δεν βλέπουμε οι ταξιδιώτες πάντως.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε ταξίδι που είχα κάνει πριν 3-4 χρόνια, έπεσα σε συνομιλία 2 μελών του πληρώματος στο γκαράζ να λένε, "άντε με το κωλοβάπορο που μας φέρανε". Δε ξέρω που πήγαινε ο χαρακτηρισμός, στο ταξίδεμα πάντως το βαπόρι ήταν καλό με μποφόρια το βράδυ. Είναι και πράγματα που δεν βλέπουμε οι ταξιδιώτες πάντως.


Eννοείται ότι τα βλέπουν εντελώς διαφορετικά από εμάς τους καραβολάτρες.Είτε ξέρουν κάτι παραπάνω από μέσα το οποίο οι απ' έξω δεν το ξέρουμε,είτε τα βλέπουν καθαρά σαν εργαζόμενοι κ εντελώς απομυθοποιημένα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Παρατημένο και ακόμη να γέρνει παραμένει στο ΝΜΔ. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από το Μόλο της ΔΕΗ. Κρίμα τέτοια πλοία να κάθονται δεμένα.

EUROPEAN EXPRESS 198 21-04-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η αριστερή κλίση που έχει το πλοίο εδώ και πολύ καιρό στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας έχει αυξηθεί,

IMG_0030.jpg
_Δραπετσώνα - 7/11/2015_

και σαν μην έφτανε αυτό, έχει μετακινηθεί από την θέση του (προφανώς έχουν ξεσύρει οι άγκυρες του) και κοντεύει να "διπλώσει" πάνω στον μώλο. Στην παρακάτω φωτό, μπορεί εύκολα κανείς να αντιληφθεί τι σημαίνει αυτό το "να διπλώσει", συγκρίνοντας την εικόνα του πλοίου με αυτή του διπλανού ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.

IMG_0402.jpg
_Δραπετσώνα - 7/11/2015_

Αποτέλεσμα αυτών, είναι ο καταπέλτης του όχι μόνο να πατάει από την μία του μόνο πλευρά πάνω στον μώλο αλλά και λοξά ως προς αυτόν. Κάποια του νύχια έχουν σπάσει εντελώς, άλλα κρέμονται στραβωμένα και βέβαια έχει σκαφτεί αρκετά βαθιά από τα σκαμπανεβάσματα όλο το μέρος του μώλου πίσω από το καράβι.

----------


## Ilias 92

Καλά ο Βαλσαμης δεν μπορει να το ξεμπλέξει υποθέτω ότι θα εχει χρονια να πάρει λεφτά απο την ΝΕΛ.
Ακομα και έτσι ενα πολυ όμορφο πλοιο!

----------


## Ellinis

> και σαν μην έφτανε αυτό, έχει μετακινηθεί από την θέση του (προφανώς έχουν ξεσύρει οι άγκυρες του) και κοντεύει να "διπλώσει" πάνω στον μώλο. Στην παρακάτω φωτό, μπορεί εύκολα κανείς να αντιληφθεί τι σημαίνει αυτό το "να διπλώσει", συγκρίνοντας την εικόνα του πλοίου με αυτή του διπλανού ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.
> 
> IMG_0402.jpg
> _Δραπετσώνα - 7/11/2015_


Σαν να θέλει να πάει να ακουμπήσει πάνω στο Θεόφιλο για να πούνε τον πόνο τους, για αυτό που τα περιμένει...

Πάντως ο Βαλσαμής το ναύλωσε για αρκετό καιρό στη ΝΕΛ και αν δεν έπαιρνε χρήματα θα μπορούσε να είχε διακόψει τη ναύλωση και να το πάρει πίσω.

----------


## tolaras

Αν δεν ηταν παντως η κατασταση οπως ειναι με την ΝΕΛ και τα συντηρουσαν λιγο, πιστευω πως θα ειχαν πολλα ακομα να δωσουν... Κριμα παντως...

----------


## christoscorfu

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους. 

Εδώ και μία λήψη απο το ΝΜΔ.

----------


## despo

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει ξαναγραφτεί οτι ο Βαλσαμής δεν πρέπει να έχει καμμία σχέση πλεον με το πλοίο.
Στην δικαιοδοσία της τράπεζας Μιλένιουμ είχε περιέλθει το πλοίο και μετα τις συγχωνεύσεις των τραπεζών η Πειραιώς κάνει παντου κουμάντο.

----------


## Ilias 92

Όποτε αφού δεν εχει φυσικό πλοιοκτήτη δεν θα ξεμπλέξει εύκολα όπως το Τζελ και Σπιριτ. Κριμα, αλήθεια τι περιμένουν τόσο καιρό με την ΝΕΛ?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

"Βλέπω" αυτήν την ώρα στο marinetraffic, να βρίσκεται στην πλώρη του πλοίου το ρυμουλκό ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XVII. Να πήγε άραγες για να το .....ισιάξει,




> Η αριστερή κλίση που έχει το πλοίο εδώ και πολύ καιρό στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας έχει αυξηθεί,
> 
> IMG_0030.jpg
> _Δραπετσώνα - 7/11/2015_
> 
> και σαν μην έφτανε αυτό, έχει μετακινηθεί από την θέση του (προφανώς  έχουν ξεσύρει οι άγκυρες του) και κοντεύει να "διπλώσει" πάνω στον μώλο.  Στην παρακάτω φωτό, μπορεί εύκολα κανείς να αντιληφθεί τι σημαίνει αυτό  το "να διπλώσει", συγκρίνοντας την εικόνα του πλοίου με αυτή του  διπλανού ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.


ή μήπως για να το μετακινήσει κάπου στην ευρύτερη ΝΕΖ ???

----------


## leo85

Το πλοίο δεν δίπλωσε στο μόλο άλλα έπεσε ο καταπέλτης στη θάλασσα, και ακούμπησε στο διπλανό πλοίο,και τα αποτελέσματα του μόλου.

EUROPEAN EXPRESS29-12-2015 01.jpg EUROPEAN EXPRESS 29-12-2015 02.jpg EUROPEAN EXPRESS 29-12-2015 03.jpg.

----------


## manolisfissas

> Το πλοίο δεν δίπλωσε στο μόλο άλλα έπεσε ο καταπέλτης στη θάλασσα, και ακούμπησε στο διπλανό πλοίο,και τα αποτελέσματα του μόλου.
> 
> EUROPEAN EXPRESS29-12-2015 01.jpg EUROPEAN EXPRESS 29-12-2015 02.jpg EUROPEAN EXPRESS 29-12-2015 03.jpg.


Κρίμα παντός για το πλοίο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κρίμα παντός για το πλοίο


To είδα κ εγώ ανήμερα την Πρωτοχρονιά.Στην επόμενη κακοκαιρία έτσι όπως έχουν λασκάρει οι αμφίβολης αντοχής κάβοι κ οι καδένες θα ταξιδέψει απέναντι στον  μώλο της ΔΕΗ ή θα κοπανήσει εκεί που είναι  με απρόβλεπτες συνέπειες,ανάλογα...
Ποιός να το περίμενε αυτός ο βάπορας που στα νειάτα του στην Ιαπωνία έπιανε 27 κ. :Surprised:  ,στα τελευταία του θα έχει τέτοια κατάντια :Apologetic: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ορισμένοι πλοιοκτήτες μοιάζουν με τους πολιτικούς μας. Ξεζουμίζουν ότι έχουν στη διάθεση τους και μετά ....το πετάν. 
Κρίμα το βαπόρι, γιατί μπορούσε να προσφέρει ακόμη.

----------


## despo

Πάντως το πλοίο δεν ηταν ποτέ πλοιοκτησίας της ΝΕΛ για να ενδιαφερθεί κάποιος απο εκει (ποιος άραγε :Wink: . Νοικιασμένο το είχαν και το δούλευαν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ενώ ο καταπέλτης είχε επανέλθει στην θέση του και στην προβλήτα, και το πλοίο είχε κάπως είχε ευθυγραμμιστεί, με τον χθεσινό νοτιά πάλι μία από τα ίδια. Ξανά ο καταπέλτης να μουλιάζει στα καταγάλανα νερά της Δραπετσώνας, ξανά το πλοίο σε γωνία σαρανταπέντε μοιρών με την προβλήτα.

----------


## mastrokostas

το επικινδυνο ειναι οτι εχει μεινει σε τρεις καβους !Αν φρεσκαρει κανενας καιρος ξανα ,θα το μαζευουν !

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το παν είναι θα προλάβουν να το μαζέψουν ή θα πέσει πάνω σε κανένα κοντεϊνεράδικο και θα γίνουμε ξεφτίλα διεθνώς!

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι ανευθυνο...υπεύθυνοι που είναι????? φοβούνται να σηκωθούν από τις καρέκλες τους μήπως .....και κρυώσουν????? 
Αν γίνει η στραβή τότε όλοι θα ρίξουν τις ευθύνες ......αλλού και τα μπουρδελοκάναλα θα έχουν ....την τιμητική τους.

----------


## tolaras

Πρέπει να έχουν σπάσει και τα νύχια στον καταπέλτη του... :Sad:  Εκτός κι αν έχουν γυρίσει προς τα κάτω...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

"Νύχια" στον καταπέλτη δεν υπάρχουν εδώ και πολλούς μήνες. Το πλοίο συνεχίζει τις περισσότερες ημέρες να βρίσκεται στραμμένο δεξιά (προς το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ) και μάλιστα σε πολύ μεγάλη γωνία, κάτι βέβαια που δεν μπορεί να αποτραπεί από τους πολλούς κάβους που είναι δεμένο, μιας και οφείλεται στο "ξεσύρσιμο" της αγκυρών του.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Κάθομαι και βλέπω όλο το θέμα απο τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες του μέχρι και αυτα που έχω ζήσει και σκευτομαι .. ένα πλοίο που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα για μια νέα αρχή , στο ξεκίνημα του δεν εδραιώθηκε σε κάποια γραμμή και το ναύλωσε η Νελ .. και τώρα πια το βλέπεις έτοιμο να βυθιστεί σε αθλία κατάσταση ( και να το δείτε .. θα καταλήξει όπως το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ) , ο ιδιοκτήτης να μην μπορεί να το ακουμπήσει και τα το σώσει ( αν είναι αλήθεια αυτά που λένε η οφειλές που βαραίνουν το βαπόρι απο μεριάς της ΝΕΛ είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερες απο την αξία του ιδίου του βαποριού .. . Κάνω στο μυαλό μ,ου την αντιστοιχία με το σημερινό ΝΙΣΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ ... πόσο ωραίο αλλά μάλλον ουτοπικό θα ήταν να γινόταν κάτι αντίστοιχο και να το ξαναδούμε να ταξιδεύει και πάλι με νέα σινιάλα και ανανεωμένο ? Ξέρω .. όνειρο θερινής νυχτός .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κάθομαι και βλέπω όλο το θέμα απο τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες του μέχρι και αυτα που έχω ζήσει και σκευτομαι .. ένα πλοίο που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα για μια νέα αρχή , στο ξεκίνημα του δεν εδραιώθηκε σε κάποια γραμμή και το ναύλωσε η Νελ .. και τώρα πια το βλέπεις έτοιμο να βυθιστεί σε αθλία κατάσταση ( και να το δείτε .. θα καταλήξει όπως το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ) , ο ιδιοκτήτης να μην μπορεί να το ακουμπήσει και τα το σώσει ( αν είναι αλήθεια αυτά που λένε η οφειλές που βαραίνουν το βαπόρι απο μεριάς της ΝΕΛ είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερες απο την αξία του ιδίου του βαποριού .. . Κάνω στο μυαλό μ,ου την αντιστοιχία με το σημερινό ΝΙΣΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ ... πόσο ωραίο αλλά μάλλον ουτοπικό θα ήταν να γινόταν κάτι αντίστοιχο και να το ξαναδούμε να ταξιδεύει και πάλι με νέα σινιάλα και ανανεωμένο ? Ξέρω .. όνειρο θερινής νυχτός .


Μιλάμε γιά 2 εντελώς διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις.Δυστυχώς δεν έχει ελπίδα είτε θα βυθιστεί 'οπως λες ,είτε θα διαλυθεί.
Σε καλύτερες εποχές ίσως να είχε μέλλον.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Είχα μιλήσει με αξιωματικό φίλο μου που έχει κάνει σε αυτό το βαπόρι . Μου είπε οτι μηχανικά και τεχνικά το βαπόρι η ΝΕΛ το είχε παρατημένο και οι μηχανικοί με πατέντες το λειτουργούσαν . Δυστυχώς αυτό και ο Θεόφιλλος τα βλέπω να μένουν εκει και να στοιχειώνουν τον Μώλο .. και με τα Νεα οτι προσπαθούν να ξανασώσουν την ΝΕΛ .. τότε σίγουρα . .. Για το  European Express όμως καθ ότι νεότερο είχα κάποιες ελπίδες . Γνωρίζοντας οτι Ελληνική εταιρεία ψάχνει να βρεί βαπόρι το θεωρώ κρίμα που δεν ειναι αντικειμενικά αξιοποιήσιμο όπως ήταν το ΣΑΜΟΣ .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ενημερωτικά αναφέρω ότι είχα γνωρίσει τον τελευταίο του καπετάνιο επί Βαρσάμη ο οποίος μου είπε ότι τότε έπιανε 24 κ.Καθόλου άσχημα γιά ένα βαπόρι που το 74 έπιανε 27. Κρίμα!!

----------


## despo

> Ενημερωτικά αναφέρω ότι είχα γνωρίσει τον τελευταίο του καπετάνιο επί Βαρσάμη ο οποίος μου είπε ότι τότε έπιανε 24 κ.Καθόλου άσχημα γιά ένα βαπόρι που το 74 έπιανε 27. Κρίμα!!


Μα και στο ξεκίνημά του στη γραμμή Χίο-Μυτιλήνη ανετα έπιανε μεχρι 22 μιλια, οπως αλλωστε το έχουμε ξαναγράψει. Ομως στη συνέχεια παραμελήθηκε, με αποτέλεσμα και να βγαζει μηχανικες βλάβες, αλλά και να 'σέρνεται' απο θέμα ταχύτητας. Δεν θα ξεχάσω πριν 2 χρόνια (τέλος Αυγούστου) Πειραιάς - Σύρος 6 ολόκληρες ώρες !

----------


## express adonis

> Μα και στο ξεκίνημά του στη γραμμή Χίο-Μυτιλήνη ανετα έπιανε μεχρι 22 μιλια, οπως αλλωστε το έχουμε ξαναγράψει. Ομως στη συνέχεια παραμελήθηκε, με αποτέλεσμα και να βγαζει μηχανικες βλάβες, αλλά και να 'σέρνεται' απο θέμα ταχύτητας. Δεν θα ξεχάσω πριν 2 χρόνια (τέλος Αυγούστου) Πειραιάς - Σύρος 6 ολόκληρες ώρες !


τωρα μου θυμισες 2 ταξιδια το 1ο με ροδανθη πειραιας-ιος 10 ωρες και στο πρακτορειο μου παν με ποιο θες με το ροδανθη το ξερεις το πλοιο κ 2ο μιλενα για ροδο 24...μα υπαρχει μπλου σταρ να μου λενε ιχι μ αυτο εγω...

----------


## andria salamis

Σημερα το απόγευμα,απο το Ν.Μ.Δ το ειδα προς στο Περαμα,να πηγαίνει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε Ανδριανέ βλέποντας τις κινήσεις στο marinetraffic, λογικά πήγε στο Πέραμα με τα ρυμουλκά ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ VII και X του Σπανόπουλου, και θα ρισκάρω την .....μαντεψιά ότι πλέον βρίσκεται μπροστά είτε από το ναυπηγείο MED (το πιό πιθανό) είτε μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Φραντζή.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Να φύγει από το ΝΜΔ το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά γιατί στο Πέραμα (που τα τελευταία χρόνια σαφώς και δεν είναι χώρος παροπλισμού); Επισκευή για επαναδραστηριοποίηση ή προετοιμασία για ταξίδι προς διάλυση;

----------


## andria salamis

> Να φύγει από το ΝΜΔ το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά γιατί στο Πέραμα (που τα τελευταία χρόνια σαφώς και δεν είναι χώρος παροπλισμού); Επισκευή για επαναδραστηριοποίηση ή προετοιμασία για ταξίδι προς διάλυση;


Δεν ειδα,που ακριβως εδεσε,γιατι πηγαινα για δουλεια,κάτι ακουσα,ελπίζω να το ξανα δουμε,στο Αιγαιο!!!!

----------


## andria salamis

> Φίλε Ανδριανέ βλέποντας τις κινήσεις στο marinetraffic, λογικά πήγε στο Πέραμα με τα ρυμουλκά ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ VII και X του Σπανόπουλου, και θα ρισκάρω την .....μαντεψιά ότι πλέον βρίσκεται μπροστά είτε από το ναυπηγείο MED (το πιό πιθανό) είτε μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Φραντζή.


Στην πλωρη Γιωργο ηταν σίγουρα το christos X, ημουν μακρια,και με φωτογραφικη τσεπης,δεν εβλεπα ποιο ηταν στην πρυμη.

----------


## despo

Για να δούμε ξανά πλοίο της ΝΕΛ να ταξειδεύει στην Ελλάδα, το βλέπω πολύ απίθανο. Ενας λόγος παραπάνω για το συγκεκριμένο που ήταν σε καθεστώς ναύλωσης. Το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να γίνει ειναι να βρεθεί σε καποια γραμμή εξωτερικού οπως Τουρκία, Αίγυπτο κλπ.

----------


## manolisfissas

Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου τραβηγμένο από την Κυνόσουρα.

EUROPEAN-EXPRESS-18-8-2016-01.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .....θα ρισκάρω την .....μαντεψιά ότι πλέον βρίσκεται μπροστά είτε από το ναυπηγείο MED (το πιό πιθανό) είτε μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Φραντζή.





> Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου τραβηγμένο από την Κυνόσουρα.
> 
> EUROPEAN-EXPRESS-18-8-2016-01.jpg


Όπως βλέπουμε από την φωτογραφία του Μανώλη, το πλοίο βρίσκεται πράγματι μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο MED στο Πέραμα, αγκυροβολημένο και δεμένο με πρυμάτσες χωρίς να ακουμπάει σε καμμία προβλήτα ή μώλο. Το συγκεκριμμένο σημείο δεν αφήνει κάποια ένδειξη αισιοδοξίας για το μέλλον του, αφού εκεί δένουν πλοία υπό παροπλισμό (όπως το KALLI P που βρίσκεται πίσω του) και δεν εκτελούνται εργασίες αφού το ναυπηγείο είναι ανενεργό.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

απορω πως και δεν το αφήσαν εκει που ηταν

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> απορω πως και δεν το αφήσαν εκει που ηταν


Της Παναγίας που το είδα, λόγω καιρού λίγο έλειψε να αγκαλιαστούν με το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.

----------


## flash13

> Της Παναγίας που το είδα, λόγω καιρού λίγο έλειψε να αγκαλιαστούν με το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.


το "αγκαλιασμα" των 2 πλοιων ηταν καθημερινο φαινομενο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> το "αγκαλιασμα" των 2 πλοιων ηταν καθημερινο φαινομενο


Το "αγκάλιασμα" των δύο πλοίων δεν ήταν καθημερινό φαινόμενο,  διότι αυτό θα σήμαινε πως κάθε μέρα τα πλοία χτύπαγαν μεταξύ τους  (!!!!!). Φαντάζομαι εννοείς την πιθανότητα για "αγκάλιασμα", αλλά ούτε  αυτό ισχύει διότι η απόσταση ανάμεσα στα δύο πλοία ήταν αρκετά μεγάλη  (σαφώς μεγαλύτερη του μήκους του EUROPEAN) άρα το χειρότερο που μπορούσε  να συμβεί θα ήταν ή να "διπλώσει" το EUROPEAN πάνω στον μώλο, ή να  χτυπήσει πάνω σε άλλο καράβι που θα βρισκόταν ανάμεσα σε αυτό και το  ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ, κάτι που πράγματι είχε συμβεί και είχε αφήσει σημάδια πάνω στο  EUROPEAN.

Για του λόγου το αληθές και για να εκτιμήσουμε την απόσταση ανάμεσα σε EUROPEAN και ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ, _να θυμίσω την φωτό που είχα ανεβάσει πριν αρκετό καιρό_.

----------


## flash13

> Το "αγκάλιασμα" των δύο πλοίων δεν ήταν καθημερινό φαινόμενο,  διότι αυτό θα σήμαινε πως κάθε μέρα τα πλοία χτύπαγαν μεταξύ τους  (!!!!!). Φαντάζομαι εννοείς την πιθανότητα για "αγκάλιασμα", αλλά ούτε  αυτό ισχύει διότι η απόσταση ανάμεσα στα δύο πλοία ήταν αρκετά μεγάλη  (σαφώς μεγαλύτερη του μήκους του EUROPEAN) άρα το χειρότερο που μπορούσε  να συμβεί θα ήταν ή να "διπλώσει" το EUROPEAN πάνω στον μώλο, ή να  χτυπήσει πάνω σε άλλο καράβι που θα βρισκόταν ανάμεσα σε αυτό και το  ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ, κάτι που πράγματι είχε συμβεί και είχε αφήσει σημάδια πάνω στο  EUROPEAN.
> 
> Για του λόγου το αληθές και για να εκτιμήσουμε την απόσταση ανάμεσα σε EUROPEAN και ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ, _να θυμίσω την φωτό που είχα ανεβάσει πριν αρκετό καιρό_.


λόγω της δουλειάς μου τύχαινε να βρίσκομαι σχεδόν καθημερινά στον Νέο Μόλο και την εικόνα που αναφέρω την έχω δει πολλές φορές...άλλωστε υπάρχουν εικόνες εδώ ...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Την εικόνα που αναφέρεις καλέ μου φίλε αποκλείεται να την έχεις δει πολλές φορές για όλους του λόγους που αναφέρω στο ποστ μου (ξαναδιάβασε το).

Όσο για τις φωτογραφίες στις οποίες παραπέμπεις, προέρχονται από ένα και μοναδικό περιστατικό, όταν ρυμουλκά είχαν επιχειρήσει να δέσουν καλύτερα το EUROPEAN, (έχοντας χαλαρώσει τους πρυμιούς καβούς) και συνέβη ότι συνέβη. Τωρά αν εσύ βλέποντας αυτές τις φωτό έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα ότι όσο καιρό βρίσκονται τα πλοία στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας (πάνω από χρόνο), ήταν καθημερινό φαινόμενο να χτυπάνε μεταξύ τους, 




> το "αγκαλιασμα" των 2 πλοιων _ηταν καθημερινο φαινομενο_


τι να πω..... έτσι είναι αν έτσι νομίζετε !!!!!!!

----------


## flash13

καλο μεσημερι φιλε...τωρα αν εσυ ξερεις περισσοτερα απο μενα που τα εβλεπα με τα ιδια μου τα ματια τι να σου πω...και για να σε ενημερωσω όλο αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα δεν υπηρχε μετακινηση μονο του EUROPEAN EXPRESS προς τα δεξια αλλα και του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ προς τα αριστερα..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ααααααααα μάλιστα !!!!! Εμ πέστο ντε έτσι να καταλάβω !!!!! Υπήρχε και μετακίνηση προς τα ...αριστερά του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ (τ' ακούσαμε κι αυτό !!!), γι αυτό τα χτυπήματα ανάμεσα στα δύο πλοία ήταν καθημερινό φαινόμενο !!!!! Φαντάζομαι ο μώλος Δραπετσώνας παρέμενε σταθερός, ακίνητος στην θέση του, ή μήπως...... μετακινείτο και αυτός ?????

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

> καλο μεσημερι φιλε...τωρα αν εσυ ξερεις περισσοτερα απο μενα που τα εβλεπα με τα ιδια μου τα ματια τι να σου πω...και για να σε ενημερωσω όλο αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα δεν υπηρχε μετακινηση μονο του EUROPEAN EXPRESS προς τα δεξια αλλα και του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ προς τα αριστερα..


Ουτε καν !!!! εκεί είμαι συχνά  . Ο Θεόφιλος τόσο καιρό δεν έχει μετακινηθεί ούτε εκατοστό .. Οπότε θα σου συνιστούσα να δεις τις φωτογραφίες που κυκλοφορούν για να πεισθείς και εσύ οτι δεν ειναι τα πράγματα όπως τα λες

----------


## george Xios

Από την επομένη της μετακίνησης του, το πλοίο έχει αφαιρεθεί από το στόλο της NEL στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα της....

----------


## hayabusa

Μου φαίνεται αστείο που λειτουργεί ακόμη η ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας αλλά τέλος πάντων.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε χθες το μεσημέρι, το Δ' Λιμενικό Τμήμα Περάματος του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά, ότι έσπασαν οι κάβοι πρόσδεσης του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “EUROPEANEXPRESS” σημαίας Κύπρου, το οποίο βρισκόταν αγκυροβολημένο στο θαλάσσιο χώρο έμπροσθεν ναυπηγείου στο Πέραμα, με αποτέλεσμα την πρόσκρουσή του σε παρακείμενα πλοία.Συγκεκριμένα, το “EUROPEANEXPRESS”προσέκρουσε στη δεξιά πλευρά του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “AQUAJEWEL” Ν.Π. 11045 προκαλώντας του εκτεταμένες υλικές ζημιές, το οποίο στη συνέχεια προσέκρουσε στο παρακείμενο Δ/Ξ “ΣΩΤΗΡΙΑ” Ν.Π. 11798 προκαλώντας του ομοίως υλικές ζημιές.Από το περιστατικό δεν αναφέρθηκε τραυματισμός και δεν διαπιστώθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση, ενώ το “EUROPEANEXPRESS” προσδέθηκε ασφαλώς με τη συνδρομή Ρ/Κ στην αρχική του θέση.Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους και στα τρία εμπλεκόμενα πλοία μέχρι προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης – αξιοπλοΐας, από τους παρακολουθούντες τα πλοία νηογνώμονες.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Μία από τα ίδια_ με το προηγούμενο ποστ. Να δούμε πότε θα το πάρουν οι άνεμοι, και θα το δούμε ως άλλο RASA SAYANG στα βράχια της Κυνόσουρας.

----------


## ktsim

Με λυπηπ διαβαζω σημερα οτι το πλοιο βγηκε προς πληστειριασμο για απομακρυνση απο τον πειραια....ποσο κριμα ενα πλοιο με τετοιες δυνατοτητες να παει στον διαλυτη....οταν πλεον ανασταινονται τοσα αλλα πεθαμενα και θεοαργα πλοια για ναυλωση......

----------


## despo

Δεν ξέρω αν φανεί κάποιος ενδιαφερόμενος στον πλειστηριασμό, η αλήθεια είναι ομως οτι το πλοίο αυτό που ξεκίνησε με τις καλύτερες προοπτικές στη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης, στη συνέχεια δυστυχώς εγκαταλείφθηκε. Απο μηχανικής πλευράς είναι σε κακή κατάσταση, οπότε δεν υπάρχει και ενδιαφέρον για να το δουλέψει κάποιος άλλος.

----------


## ktsim

προσωπικα δεν γνωριζω επακριβως τα προβληματα του αλλα πχ το ιεραπετρα το νεαρχος ηταν τοσο καλυτερα απο το european express να φτιαχτουνε?.και αν μη τι αλλο νομιζω οτι για τετοιο πλοιο με τετοιες προδιαγραφες που εχει θα αξιζε τον κοπο η επισκευη του..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δεν ξέρουμε αν είναι κ μπλεγμένο οικονομικά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τα πράγματα νομίζω είναι απλά. Από την στιγμή που βγήκε σε πλειστηριασμό από τον ΟΛΠ, αν βρεθεί ενδιαφερόμενος για να το δουλέψει (και μάλιστα σε εποχές που έρχονται στην χώρα μας για να δουλέψουν πλοία ίδιας ή μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας, π.χ. ΜΟBY LOVE και BABY) θα αξίζει το κόπο η επισκευή του, αν όχι θα σταλεί προς διάλυση είτε άμεσα είτε μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα (π.χ. Αγουδημόπλοια). 

Ας περιμένουμε το αποτέλεσμα του πλειστηριασμού (αν φυσικά υπάρξει άμεσο ενδιαφέρον και δεν χρειαστούν -ως συνήθως- και άλλοι).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Καλό ξενοδοχειακό κ ταχύτητα έχει,εννοείται θέλει συμμάζεμα  από τον δυνητικό αγοραστή.
Μειονέκτημα είναι το γκαράζ με τα φορτηγά που παίρνει κ αυτό εξ αιτίας των καμπινών που έκαναν στα πλάγια στη μετασκευή από τον Βαρσάμη.

----------


## Giovanaut

O Βαρσάμης πλέον έχει σχέση με το πλοίο?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> O Βαρσάμης πλέον έχει σχέση με το πλοίο?


Ανήκει σε μιά Royal Diamond Shg που δεν νομίζω να έχει σχέση.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ανήκει σε μιά Royal Diamond Shg που δεν νομίζω να έχει σχέση.


Σε αυτήν ανηκε εξ αρχής της ναυλωσής του απ την ΝΕΛ.
Αναρωτιέμαι όταν μια ναυλώτρια αντιμετωπίζει τέποιες καταστάσεις, στο πλοίο δεν έχει δικαιοδοσία ο owner?

Με τα ΣΠΙΡΙΤ, ΤΖΟΥΕΛ και ΜΥΡΤΥΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ γιατι εγιναν αλλιως τα πραγματα?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε αυτήν ανηκε εξ αρχής της ναυλωσής του απ την ΝΕΛ.
> Αναρωτιέμαι όταν μια ναυλώτρια αντιμετωπίζει τέποιες καταστάσεις, στο πλοίο δεν έχει δικαιοδοσία ο owner?
> 
> Με τα ΣΠΙΡΙΤ, ΤΖΟΥΕΛ και ΜΥΡΤΥΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ γιατι εγιναν αλλιως τα πραγματα?


Επειδή στο equasis γράφει c/o NEL LINES μήπως λόγω Κυπριακής σημαίας είναι εταιρεία που είχε συστήσει η ΝΕL κ η δεύθυνση στον Πειραιά είναι διαφορετική από του Βαρσάμη.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Επειδή στο equasis γράφει c/o NEL LINES μήπως λόγω Κυπριακής σημαίας είναι εταιρεία που είχε συστήσει η ΝΕL κ η δεύθυνση στον Πειραιά είναι διαφορετική από του Βαρσάμη.


To care of υποδηλώνει τον manager του πλοίου, κι ετσι όπως το γράφει δείχνει οτι το EUROPEAN EXPRESS με owner την ROYAL DIAMOND διαχειρίζεται απο τη NEL χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει οτι η NEL εχει συστήσει την ROYAL.
Κατι αντίστοιχο εμφανίζεται και για γνωστό ναυλωμένο κρουαζιερόπλοιο.

Όσο για το equasis δεν ξέρω πόσο αξιοπιστο είναι πλέον. Αν πατήσεις ΑΣΤΕΡΙΩΝ θα σου βγάλει owner την ΑΝΕΚ, κάτι που δεν στεκει.

Στο παρακάτω λινκ βρήκα το εξής που αν και παλιό σχετίζεται με τα παραπανω:

"3. Ενέκρινε ομόφωνα τις συμβάσεις γυμνής ναύλωσης και συμβάσεις χρονοναύλωσης που έχει συνάψει η Εταιρεία με τρίτους και ειδικότερα: 1. Με την εταιρεία "ΑΛΦΑ ΦΕΡΡΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ" για τo πλοίο "ΑΚΟΥΑ ΤΖΙΟΥΕΛ" (AQUA JEWEL), 2. Με την εταιρεία "ROPAX 1 KS" για το πλοίο "ROPAX 1", 3. Με την εταιρεία "ROPAX 2 KS" για το πλοίο "ROPAX 2", 4. Με την εταιρεία "ROYAL DIAMOND SHIPPING LIMITED" για το πλοίο "EUROPEAN EXPRESS", 5. Με την εταιρεία "AVRA SHIPPING S.A." για το πλοίο "COLOSSUS" ex "SHUTTLE", 6. Με την εταιρεία "EPTANISOS MARITIME LTD" για το πλοίο "IΠΠΟΤΗΣ" ex "CELTIC STAR", 7. Με την εταιρεία "ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ" για το πλοίο "ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ", 8. Με την εταιρεία "FORTUNE MARITIME CORPORATION" για το πλοίο "CYCLADES EXPRESS", 9. Με την εταιρεία "SEA HAWK MARITIME COMPANY" για το πλοίο "AΛΚΥΟΝΗ", 10. Με την εταιρεία "PENELOPE MARITIME COMPANY" για το πλοίο "ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ" 11. Με την εταιρεία "ΑΝΩΝΥΜΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΝΟΤΟΥ ΑΕ" για το πλοίο "ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ" και 12. με την εταιρεία "CHRYSES FINANCE CORPORATION" για το πλοίο "ARBERIA"."
"



http://www.dealnews.gr/roi/item/1402...1#.WemonGiCzcc

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To care of υποδηλώνει τον manager του πλοίου, κι ετσι όπως το γράφει δείχνει οτι το EUROPEAN EXPRESS με owner την ROYAL DIAMOND διαχειρίζεται απο τη NEL χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει οτι η NEL εχει συστήσει την ROYAL.


Ο όρος "care of" στο equasis (τουλάχιστον), δεν υποδηλώνει ούτε τον manager (διαχειριστή) ούτε τον owner (πλοιοκτήτη). Έχει να κάνει αποκλειστικά και μόνο με την σχέση που υπάρχει (και εφόσον υπάρχει) ανάμεσα σε δύο αναφερόμενες εταιρείες. Όπου λοιπόν αναφέρεται ότι η ΤΑΔΕ εταιρεία είναι "care of" της ΔΕΙΝΑ εταιρείας, σαφώς εννοείται ότι η ΤΑΔΕ υπάγεται (για να μην πω ανήκει) στην ΔΕΙΝΑ (είτε ως θυγατρική της, είτε ως "παρακλάδι" της, είτε ως ελεγχόμενη, είτε όπως αλλιώς μπορεί να περιγράφεται νομικά αυτή η σχέση).

----------


## ktsim

οπως και να ειναι μακαρι να σωθει αυτο το ομορφοο και γρηγορο σκαρι ειναι πολυ κριμα να παει στον διαλυτη..

----------


## pantelis2009

Το European Express φωτογραφημένο στο Πέραμα στις 02/08/2017 αν δεν κάνω λάθος και τότε είχαν σπάσει οι κάβοι του.

EUROPEAN-EXPRESS-206-02-08-2017.jpg

----------


## despo

Καλά μην το ... πολυψάχνετε με τις εταιρείες που είχαν σχέση με τη ΝΕΛ. Τα διάφορα πλοία που παρέλασαν ειδικά απο το 2011 και μετά, ήταν δύσκολο εως αδύνατο να βρείς τον ιδιοκτήτη και πως γινόταν η κάθε ναύλωση. 
Και μία διόρθωση : Ο αρχικός ιδιοκτήτης του European Express λεγόταν Βαλσαμής (οχι Βαρσάμης).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ To Εuropean Express στο λιμανι του Πειραια τον Ιουλιο του 2010 

_DSCN2565.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ενημερώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες χθες, η Λιμενική Αρχή Περάματος, από τον εκπρόσωπο της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας του Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ πλοίου «ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ» Ν.Π. 11173 , που βρίσκεται πρυμνοδετημένο στο θαλάσσιο χώρο μπροστά από ναυπηγείο στο Πέραμα για τη διενέργεια επισκευών, για περιστατικό θραύσης κάβων πρόσδεσης του παρακείμενου Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ πλοίου «EUROPEAN EXPRESS» σημαίας Κύπρου με αποτέλεσμα την πρόσκρουσή τους.
> Αποτέλεσμα της πρόσκρουσης ήταν η πρόκληση επιφανειακών υλικών ζημιών, χωρίς να τεθεί σε κίνδυνο ανθρώπινη ζωή ή να διαπιστωθεί θαλάσσια ρύπανση.
> Αμεσα στο σημείο έσπευσαν, προς παροχή συνδρομής, τα Ρ/Κ πλοία «ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ 33» και «ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ 41», ενώ από το Δ΄ Λιμενικό τμήμα Περάματος του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά, που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους και των δύο πλοίων μέχρι την προσκόμιση βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τους παρακολουθούντες νηογνώμονες.
> 
> ΠΗΓΗ


Στο θέμα του _ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ_ μπορούμε να δούμε _δύο χθεσινές φωτογραφίες_, στις οποίες διακρίνουμε το _EUROPEAN EXPRESS_ να βρίσκεται πλέον μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου.

----------


## Amorgos66

https://www.newsbeast.gr/greece/arth...eno-sto-perama

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> https://www.newsbeast.gr/greece/arth...eno-sto-perama


Να δούμε το πλοίο στην γνωστή του θέση στο Πέραμα μετά την μικρή περιπέτεια που είχε. Ως γνωστόν τα γρανάζια του κρατικού μηχανισμού κινούνται με ταχείς ρυθμούς και μέσα στα επόμενα είκοσι χρόνια πιστεύεται ότι θα έχει επιτευχθεί η οριστική απομάκρυνση του.

IMG_0466.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/04/2018_

----------


## cpt.xristos-kefalonia

Όλο και μεγαλώνει η κλήση του...πραγματκά κρίμα για τον Βαπόραρο!

----------


## pantelis2009

*Βρέθηκε αγοραστής για ένα από τα παλιά πλοία της NEL Lines*

*Αγοραστή για ένα* από τα πλοία της χρεοκοπημένης NEL Lines φαίνεται πως βρήκε ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Πειραιά (ΟΛΠ)* σε δημοπρασία που πραγματοποιήθηκε*.

Η τιμή εκκίνησης για το πλοίο European Express (15.100 gt, κατασκευής 1974) τέθηκε στα 1,26 εκατ. ευρώ συν ΦΠΑ 24%, τιμή αισθητά χαμηλότερη από τα 1,97 εκατ. ευρώ που ζητούσαν οι πιστωτές της εταιρείας τον περασμένο Μάρτιο, όταν δεν υπήρξε αγοραστικό ενδιαφέρον.

*Τώρα όμως, στην πέμπτη απόπειρα πώλησης του πλοίου*, σύμφωνα με πηγή του ΟΛΠ, βρέθηκε αγοραστής, χωρίς να υπάρχουν πληροφορίες για το ποιος είναι ο αγοραστής, πόσες προσφορές υποβλήθηκαν και ποια είναι η τιμή πώλησης.

*Οι επίσημες ανακοινώσεις αναμένονται σύντομα*.

*Ένα άλλο πλοίο της NEL Lines, το Kalli P* (4.900 gt, κατασκευής 1996) επρόκειτο επίσης να βγει σε ηλεκτρονική *δημοπρασία την 1η Αυγούστου, όμως η διαδικασία αναβλήθηκε*,* πιθανότατα για τον Δεκέμβριο*, σύμφωνα με πηγές που επικαλείται το TradeWinds. Η αρχική τιμή για το πλοίο είχε τεθεί στα 4 εκατ. δολάρια, ενώ επισπεύδοντες είναι η Τραπεζα Πειραιώς και άλλοι πιστωτές.

*Επίσης, το πλοίο Αλκυόνη* (3.330 gt, κατασκευής 1995) της NEL Lines *πρόκειται να βγει σε πλειστηριασμό στις 29 Αυγούστου*, με τιμή εκκίνησης στα 1,2 εκατομμύρια ευρώ.

*Πηγή:* mononewsgr

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mακάρι το βαπόρι να βρει τον δρομο του,πολύ φοβάμαι ότι είναι κανένας σκραπατζής.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01745.jpg1/5/18

Περιμένοντας το τέλος;;
Φωτό από τα Καριώτικα,Πέραμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά πουλήθηκε στην Enviromental Protection Engineering (EPE) το πολύπαθο European Express (15.074gt/1974) της χρεοκοπημένης Nel Lines. Το πλοίο ήταν παροπλισμένο από το 2014, όταν κατέρρευσε η ιστορική εταιρεία και έκτοτε αναζητούσε μια νέα καριέρα. Όμως, όλες οι προσπάθειες που έγιναν για την πώλησή του έπεσαν στο κενό. Το πάλε ποτέ ναυτικό πλοίο, αναμένεται να απομακρυνθεί σύντομα και πιθανότατα θα πάει για σκραπ. Έτσι, ένα ακόμη σπουδαίο ιαπωνικό σκαρί θα περάσει σύντομα στην ιστορία…..

Αυτά έγραψε ο Spyridon Roussos στο fb.

----------


## thanos75

Όντως ναυτικό πλοίο και υπέροχο ιαπωνικό σκαρί μιας άλλης εποχής...κρίμα να μην φεύγουν κάποια πλοία κάπως πιο "ένδοξα" :Ambivalence:

----------


## Ellinis

Στα 44 του χρόνια και με 4 χρόνια παροπλισμό μετά από χρήση-αλα-ΝΕΛ, δεν νομίζω οτι υπήρχαν πολλές επιλογές. Έχουμε δει βέβαια "Λάζαρους" σαν το ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ (και ίσως στο μέλλον το ΕΛΛΗ Τ.) να βγαίνουν ξανά στις θάλασσες, αλλά δεν συμβαίνουν θαύματα κάθε μέρα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα τα ψωμιά του European Express είναι λίγα, μόλις το επιτρέψει ο καιρός θα φύγει για Aliaga. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο περίπου πριν ένα χρόνο από την Κυνόσουρα.

EUROPEAN-EXPRESS-208-18-05-2018.jpg

----------


## zizou

Όλα έτσι δείχνουν, ανάλογο άρθρο υπάρχει και στην marinews από της 11 Ιανουαρίου.

https://www.marinews.eu/?p=18259

Οπότε μάλλον δεν έχει μέλλον το πλοίο.

----------


## leo85

Και το νέο όνομα EXPRESS για το ταξίδι χωρίς γυρισμό.

EXPRESS-24-1-2019-02-.jpg EXPRESS-24-1-2019-01-.jpg 

Πέραμα 24-1-2019.

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Και το νέο όνομα EXPRESS για το ταξίδι χωρίς γυρισμό.
> 
> EXPRESS-24-1-2019-02-.jpg EXPRESS-24-1-2019-01-.jpg 
> 
> Πέραμα 24-1-2019.


Με το ίδιο όνομα(Express) έφυγε το Εξπρές Άρης για σκραπ το 2004.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε σε χθεσινή μου φωτογραφία από την Κυνόσουρα στο European Express [ Millenium Express, Ho Maru, Takachiho Maru] στο όνομα έμεινε μόνο το Express άρα ετοιμάζεται για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι στην Aliaga. Έτσι ένα ακόμη σπουδαίο Ιαπωνικό σκαρί θα περάσει σύντομα στην Ιστορία.....   

EUROPEAN-EXPRESS-211-24-01-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα το Christos XXII & XL  βγάζουν το European Express από την Κυνόσουρα για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αυτή την ώρα το Christos XXII & XL  βγάζουν το European Express από την Κυνόσουρα για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι.


Και μόνο του πλέον το ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XXII (22) με τον Ιάπωνα στο κατόπι του για το Aliaga. Θα θυμάμαι τις ανα καιρούς τακτικές και αυθαίρετες "βόλτες" του, είτε στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας είτε στην ράδα του Περάματος. Φτηνά την γλύτωσαν πολλά καράβια από τον ...εναγκαλισμό του, για να μην πω ότι ήταν διαρκής βραχνάς για τα παρακείμενα ναυπηγεία του Περάματος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στα νειάτα του έπιανε 27 μίλια,αν κ ένας καπετάνιος του επί Αccess Ferries μου είχε πει ότι σε ταξίδι γιά Λιβύη  έπιασε 24. Αλλά ακόμα κ στα καλά του επί ΝΕΛ το πήγαιναν πολύ πιό κάτω.
Με το ογκώδες φούγαρο,κάτι που μ'αρέσει σε πολλά γιαπωνέζικα,έδειχνε βαπόραρος.Με ανοιχτές βαρδιόλες κάτι σπάνιο γιά την χώρα προέλευσης,προσωπικά θα το προτιμούσα με κλειστές.Μειονέκτημα ότι δεν "είχε" γκαράζ.
Όταν ταξίδεψα με αυτό 1 φορά Χίο-Πειραιά,μύριζε πετρέλαιο κάπου στην μέση στους εσωτερικούς χώρους.Αυτό το έχω ακούσει κ από άλλους.
Προς τα πρύμα στο self service κ στο εκεί bar η διακόσμηση,τα χρώματα κ τα έπιπλα ήταν κάτι το ξεχωριστό,εξωτικά θά έλεγα, δεν συμβάδιζε με  άλλες μετασκευές της εποχής  (2000).
Το αδελφό ΜΙΜΙΤSU MARU έχει συχωρεθεί σαν Φιλιππινέζικο προ πολλού (2008).

----------


## andria salamis

Ηταν το ποιο Όμορφο,που ειδα απο τα Ιαπωνικά καράβια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ηταν το ποιο Όμορφο,που ειδα απο τα Ιαπωνικά καράβια.


Φίλε,γούστα είναι αυτά.Τα ωραία γιαπωνέζικα ήταν κ είναι πολλά.

----------


## tolaras

Καλησπέρα!
Υπάρχει καμιά φωτο με το πλοίο στο Αλιάγα???

----------

